# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Was mich heute so richtig ankotzt ...

## smelly

Hallo, der Thread ist von mir Speziell für alle da draußen, deren Tag heute so richtig zum kotzen ist. Teilt eure schlechten Erfahrungen und macht&#180;s euch somit den Tag besser,

----------


## smelly

ich beginne auch gleich:

=> es ist so richtig scheiße wenn es schneit, und beim Auto, fällt die Elektrische Fensterscheibe runter  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## Freerider92

looooooool!!
was hastn fürn Auto??

----------


## SirMike

ha is sicher a VW oder a Skoda is bei meim VW a passiert letztes Jahr. is super wenns schneit und arsch kalt is

----------


## smelly

> ha is sicher a VW oder a Skoda is bei meim VW a passiert letztes Jahr. is super wenns schneit und arsch kalt is



ja mike es is a VW - also gibts doch noch mehr Leidtragende !!

----------


## Tobi

tip auch auf vw...

----------


## smelly

upps, hab grad gsehn falsch erfasst.

@ Mods bzw. @ Noox: bitte bei gelegenheit ins Off Topic verschieben !!

und ja leute es is a golf !!

----------


## Tobias

> @ Mods bzw. @ Noox: bitte bei gelegenheit ins Off Topic verschieben !!


kein Problem - schon passiert

----------


## Tobi

ja meine nachbarin hat einen recht schweren unfall wegen einer runterkommenden scheibe gehabt. dem der hinter ihr gefahren ist ist die scheibe runter und dadurch abgelenkt...
das geile ist ja das vw das problem kennt... naja ich fahr trotzdem einen ( ;

----------


## Freerider92

in meiner Family wurde au vie VW gfahn, is aba zum Glück nie was mit der Scheibe passiert!

----------


## Pinzgauner

Mir ist bei meinem Golf 4 zwar nicht die Scheibe aber dafuer der Motorblock runtergefallen. Aufhaengung gebrochen auf einer Seite!

----------


## Brody

> Mir ist bei meinem Golf 4 zwar nicht die Scheibe aber dafuer der Motorblock runtergefallen. Aufhaengung gebrochen auf einer Seite!


des schlechte wetter kotzt zurzeit voll an!!!!!

----------


## georg

Ich find das Wetter voll goil! Leider massive Lawinengefahr.
Wegen Auto: Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur dumme Autofahrer.. mußte gestern am Weg nach Salzburg auf der A1 umdrehen.. naja, besser als von einem LKW zerdrückt werden.  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Das mit dem Runterfahren der Scheiben kenne ich von VW und Audi.. schon bei 3 verschiedenen Modellen gehabt.. also: Nachdem das mehrere haben und der österr. Importeur meint, das ist kein Fehler, muß das wohl ein Feature sein. Hände weg von VW kann ich dann nur sagen.

Ajo: Ich hab bei der Maschine wo ich gerade beschäftigt bin eine Testreihe laufen an mehr als 20 identischen Stützplatten mit einer krass konkret berechneten Verformung die krass konkret von allen eingehalten wird. Von allen?? Nöt, 4 unbeugsame Stützpunkte verformen sich doppelt so stark obwohl der Aufbau komplett ident ist. Das ist eindeutig ein Fall für Miss Marple oder doch eher Monk?? Solche Sachen die nach Magie stinken und die doch nur irgendwo versteckte Physik sind kotzen mich an.. oder anders gesagt: Ich bin zu blöd dafür.  :Lol: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Brody

"Ich find das Wetter voll goil! Leider massive Lawinengefahr."
ja ok dann lebst wohl i.wo in da naähe vom skigebiet odda zuminest auf einigen höhenmeter. bei uns pisst es nur den ganzen tag und es gibt matsch bis zum umfallen. an trailbiken gar nicht zu denken :Evil:

----------


## gamml

Hmm wo fangt ich da an  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Ok trifft nicht ganz für heute zu aber egal .............

Mich kotzt an dass der äußerst kompetente Arzt in der Klinik meine Diagnose verbockt hat und i gestern von am Kniespezi erfahrn hab dass mei Kreuzbandl a ab is und nit "nur" des Seitnbandl eingrissn. Ja jetzt heißts 6 wochen aufn OP termin warten, da ma den Spaß nur innerhalb von 48 stunden und dann erst wieder in 6 wochen operriern kann. Glorreicherweise fallt der OP termin genau zwischen schriftliche und müdliche Matura eija und 6 Moante keinen "extremsport" ......................wtf.
Pff und da kommts ihr mit kaputten Fenstern  :Mr. Orange:   :Mr Purple:   :Mr. Blue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  
Also was hab i gwonnen oder kann des wer toppen  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:  

lg kle

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

........dass ALLE ferien haben und ich bis 25. lernen muss......wenn das nicht K**ke ist, weiss ich auch nicht...

----------


## pavementjumper

> ........dass ALLE ferien haben und ich bis 25. lernen muss......wenn das nicht K**ke ist, weiss ich auch nicht...



Warum was für a schul gehst du denn bitte?

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Zahnklinik Graz..........schul is scho lang vorbei :Wink:

----------


## pavementjumper

Bist du Zahnarzt?

Oder warum musst du was? lernen?

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

in bissl mehr als 2 jahren bin ich fertiger zahnarzt, jo. lernen muss ich, weil ich ab september selbständig leut behandeln soll. wennst eh a grazer bist, und dir die zähn einhaust, kanns sein, dassd bei mir landest  :Twisted:

----------


## pavementjumper

Da wird nix drauss werden meine Eltern san eh beide Zahnärzte.

----------


## klamsi

> in bissl mehr als 2 jahren bin ich fertiger zahnarzt, jo. lernen muss ich, weil ich ab september selbständig leut behandeln soll. wennst eh a grazer bist, und dir die zähn einhaust, kanns sein, dassd bei mir landest


na fein....dann was i ja zu wem i gehn kann fals i ma moi in graz die zähnt ruinier.... :Wink:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ja, oder wennst willst, dass da wer die Zähn ruiniert .........kleine Wortspiel  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pavementjumper

Jetzt würds mich aber doch interessieren wo du als Student die ganze Kohle für deine Intense Bikes hernimmst.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

connections und bzw. aus amerika importiert....warn ja ned neu (aber fast)

----------


## pavementjumper

ok-klingt glaubwürdig.

und wo findest du immer deine Avatar-Fotos, weil damit i sowas geniales oder krankes find muss i immer lang suchen.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

liegt an meiner begabung. wen ma "wach" im schädl is, geht das von selbst  :Busted:

----------


## smelly

> liegt an meiner begabung. wen ma "wach" im schädl is, geht das von selbst


mir san eh alle "wach" im Schädl, da herinnen ! 
aber an Erbie sane Fotos san scho der hit...... da kann i ned mithalten  :Wink:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

für dich .......images.google.at/images?hl=de...er-Suche&gbv=2TOni Rockt! don't polster the toni!

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Warum was für a schul gehst du denn bitte?


Bamschull :Mr Purple:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Jetzt würds mich aber doch interessieren wo du als Student die ganze Kohle für deine Intense Bikes hernimmst.


Auftragsmorde, Omi, Schutzgeld von Schülern eintreiben... und alten Damen die Handtaschenrauben wie Tony Vegas

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

psssschhhttt, ned sogn Oida. drognverschäckomat hast du vergessen,,....uuppss

----------


## Marvin Tille

-.- die besten Avatare haben immernoch:
christian
Dirty Rider
und Hektor
 :Big Grin:   zumindest meine Meinung  :Wink:

----------


## pavementjumper

> -.- die besten Avatare haben immernoch:
> christian
> Dirty Rider
> und Hektor
>   zumindest meine Meinung



Find i net es gibt nix wos so genial is wie de vom Wyatt oder da FockiTürk vom Mario.

Bralle Hintern und Melonen finds im Netz überall aber die anderen kranken Hawis net

----------


## 4x_racer

Ich musste gerade mit großen Schrecken,beim Abendessen, feststellen das in einem Stück Brot(ist von Billa) ein durchgekauter Kaugummi klebte :EEK!:   - kein Scherz ! 



Gscheid arg 





Morgen geh ich zu der Billa Filialie wo meine Mutter das Brot her hatte und zünd ihn an  :Twisted:  








...und es regnet voll arg  :Frown:

----------


## smoe

bist aus zucka?

----------


## 4x_racer

> bist aus zucka?



na


aber es is einfach grauslich  :Rolleyes:

----------


## klamsi

> na
> 
> 
> aber es is einfach grauslich


wens regnet ?

----------


## 4x_racer

> wens regnet ?



na des ned ich meine des  :Wink:  







> Ich musste gerade mit großen Schrecken,beim Abendessen, feststellen das in einem Stück Brot(ist von Billa) ein durchgekauter Kaugummi klebte  - kein Scherz ! 
> 
> 
> 
> Gscheid arg

----------


## Biker753

> wens regnet ?


 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## pavementjumper

> Ich musste gerade mit großen Schrecken,beim Abendessen, feststellen das in einem Stück Brot(ist von Billa) ein durchgekauter Kaugummi klebte  - kein Scherz !


Hm Schmacko, dann mal Bon Appetit  :Twisted:  

Was erwartest dir wennst zum Billa gehst-a neix Brot?

----------


## 4x_racer

> Was erwartest dir wennst zum Billa gehst-a neix Brot?






Versuchen kann mans ja  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waterpistolriot

> Ich musste gerade mit großen Schrecken,beim Abendessen, feststellen das in einem Stück Brot(ist von Billa) ein durchgekauter Kaugummi klebte  - kein Scherz !


hatte schon mal einen 3mm langen, abgebrochenen damennagel des kleinen fingers im brot. das find ich noch um einiges ungustiöser als einen kaugummi. ein _gummi_ wär halt ultimativ...

----------


## Freerider92

was kauft ihr denn alle für Brot????
hatte noch nie probleme

----------


## Marvin Tille

Ich kaufe Deutsches Roggenmischbrot  :Mr. Red:   :Mr. Yellow:   :Big Grin:  


@4x_racer hats wenigstens noch geschmeckt ? also war noch Geschmack im Gummi ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Freerider92

weizenmischbrot 4 ever^^

----------


## pavementjumper

> ein _gummi_ wär halt ultimativ...



Bei "Brotfic*ken" muss i jetzt iwie an American Pie denken.

Hat der mit der Melone Sherman ghasen?

----------


## flying circus

das ich gerade in leogang meine gabel geschrottet habe nach dem ersten mal runterfahren und jetzt ohne gabel dastehe....

glaub ich steig jetzt dann auf fully um, weil der materialverschleis beim ht wird schön langsam unbezahlbar....

----------


## xxFRESHxx

ich hab bei ebay nen rahmen gekauft...

was mich dabei ankotzt?
dass sich der verkäufer seit der bezahlung, welche nun schon fast zwei wochen her ist, nicht mehr meldet und auch nichts ankommt.
den sack soll der blitz beim scheissen treffen  :Angry:

----------


## 4x_racer

> ich hab bei ebay nen rahmen gekauft...
> 
> was mich dabei ankotzt?
> dass sich der verkäufer seit der bezahlung, welche nun schon fast zwei wochen her ist, nicht mehr meldet und auch nichts ankommt.
> den sack soll der blitz beim scheissen treffen


https://www.downhill-board.com/43544-ebay-betrug.html

----------


## Poison :)

beidseitige kniescheibenprellung, rissquetschwunde 4cm -operiert worden....super  :EEK!:   :Evil:   :Confused:   :Cry:  

SCHEISS ALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## pavementjumper

> beidseitige kniescheibenprellung, rissquetschwunde 4cm -operiert worden....super     
> 
> SCHEISS ALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


gute Besserung 

aber sag mir:

Wie isn des passiert?

Mfg Pavement

----------


## Poison :)

viel zu schnell am bauerntrottl nachgrennt, holzzaun übersehn und nach salto auf da strasse glegn...

----------


## grisch

> viel zu schnell am bauerntrottl nachgrennt, holzzaun übersehn und nach salto auf da strasse glegn...


Wos soll ma dazu no sagn? I hob in wagrain scho so a vermutung ghobt!
Dei letzte alk verletzung is oba eh scho wieder lang her :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fipu

> beidseitige kniescheibenprellung, rissquetschwunde 4cm -operiert worden....super     
> 
> SCHEISS ALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Die heutige Jugend!! :Big Grin:  

Schon mal gute Besserung! Und das nächste mal, nicht nachrennen, lieber noch ein Bier nehmen...

----------


## pAz

> Und das nächste mal, nicht nachrennen, lieber noch ein Bier nehmen...


und wenn der des bier hod? :Big Grin:

----------


## fipu

> und wenn der des bier hod?


Dann ists schei...!Da war der Fehler aber schon früher! Wieso kann einer dein Bier anfassen?! Irgendwas nachwerfen und ein neues bestellen oder kaufen. :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

ich hab auch einen gjagt(nachdems unerlaubterweise durch die garage in unser haus sind) und überlegt ob ich zum berühnten "rugby-von hinten-niederreisssprung" ansetzen soll,was aber oben ohne in der bauernwiese mit steinen scherzhaft gewesen wäre.

hab mir dann aber gedacht "so lang kann der bauer eh ned so schnell laufen" und bin weiter nach,bis er über a böschung in a schotterbett runtergfalln is und zu uns gmeind hat wir solln ihm bitte nix tun (aber vorher zu 6. warens die stärksten und besitzer einer mächtig großen klappe)... :Cool:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

[QUOTE=pAz"so lang kann der bauer eh ned so schnell laufen" :[/QUOTE]


bin ein bisschen geschockt über deine ausdrucksweise, bauer darft man doch nimma sagen, das heisst jetzt Landwirt.....

----------


## pAz

oder Argrawirtschafter  :Lol:

----------


## fipu

> ich hab auch einen gjagt(nachdems unerlaubterweise durch die garage in unser haus sind)


Dann hättens glaub ich mächtig Ärger gekriegt. Ich hätte glaub ich an dem, welcher ihr erwischt habt, ein Exempel für die anderen statuiert. Foltern ist ja nach der Taktik der Amis so halb erlaubt... :Smile:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ja, Foltern ist erlaubt, bis auf einige wirklich unethische Methoden wie Volksmusik oder 24-h-Musikantenstadl.......sonst kann ma alles machen

----------


## pavementjumper

und was genau haben die penner denen ihr nachgelaufe seit angestellt damit es erst dazu kam dass ihr ihnen nachgelaufen seit.



nach luckynumber slevin weiß man das schlechte Dinge immer im dreierpack passieren, also erzählt mal.

----------


## pAz

kurze zusammenfassung:

5-7 (vl. warns auch nur 3 und i hab doppelt gsehn  :Wink:  (scherz :Cool: )) bauern zw. 17 und 20 jahre (geschätzt) sind auf einmal vorm haus gstanden und ham gmeint sie möchten mit uns mitfeiern(weil in dem dorf tote hose is...),zahln auch jeder 10,- und holn was zu trinken.

weil wir aber mit knapp 25 leuten voll waren haben wir höflich nein gesagt doch die wappler wollten ned abhaun.

irgendwo her habens dann 2 flaschen von uns gfladert und vorm haus zerdroschen.dann wars genug und wir habens vom grundstück verdrängt (was aber ned einfach is bei wiese rundherum ohne zäune usw.)

als ich gegen 3 vom badeteich zrück bin hab ich auf halbem weg nur an freund schrein ghört: "hoi da den penner".

flipflops aus und nachgschattelt über die bauernwiese bis erm aufs maul glegt had und er uns angfleht had,wir solln ihm nix tun,er hätt nur sei kapperl gsucht  :Lol: 

wie i zrück bin hab i erfahren dass die penner zu 5. im haus gstanden sind und ned gehn wollten und da dürfst zum streit kommen sein.

dann hads nochmal stress geben weil die bauern bei unsre autos herumghängt sind und wir uns dacht habn so geht des ned simma wider raus:

einer had wider was gworfen,dem bin ich nach und hinter mir da kev (poison)

ich bin beim ersten holzzaun stehnbliebn,der bauer is komplett mit gsicht/oberkörper DURCH den zaun(möcht ned wissen wie der j. ausschaut  :Wink: ),kev seitlich vorbei und beim nächsten zaun dürfts da kev dann nimma ganz drüber gschafft haben...  :Yay: 

nachbarn sind raus und wollten den einheimischen jungbauern paar auflegen dann sans entgültig weg gwesn...

----------


## 4x_racer

nette gschicht  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  





> flipflops aus und nachgschattelt über die bauernwiese bis erm aufs maul glegt had und er uns angfleht had,wir solln ihm nix tun,er hätt nur sei kapperl gsucht





zu dem satz fallt mir nur folgendes ein  :Twisted:   :Twisted:   :Twisted:  

www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbcdXIxmv2Q



hahahahahahahaha

----------


## Biker753

meine krankenakte: 

Gebrochenes Kahnbein rechts
Eingerissener Muskel in der Schulter links
Tiefe aufschürfung Fingerknöchel links,
Prellung Rippe links
Diverse Schürfwunden liker arm
Zahlreiche Kratzer


8 wochen gips, operation folgt noch...
Saison over

----------


## 4x_racer

> meine krankenakte: 
> 
> Gebrochenes Kahnbein rechts
> Eingerissener Muskel in der Schulter links
> Tiefe aufschürfung Fingerknöchel links,
> Prellung Rippe links
> Diverse Schürfwunden liker arm
> Zahlreiche Kratzer
> 
> ...




warum bist du eigentli gtürzrt ?

----------


## Biker753

auf der startgrade ausgeklickt und überschlagen(beton startgrade)


Helm muss i neu lackieren yiiihhaaaaa  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## 4x_racer

> auf der startgrade ausgeklickt und überschlagen(beton startgrade)






wie bring man sowas zusammen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Biker753

indem man a bissal a schmalz in den haxen hat und starten kann!!und dem enstprechend beschleunigt...is voll geil wennst nach trettern min hinteren fuß beim ziehn ausklickst, dann überschlägst dich nämlich voll geil, probieres amal aus  :Wink:

----------


## 4x_racer

> indem man a bissal a schmalz in den haxen hat und starten kann!!und dem enstprechend beschleunigt...is voll geil wennst nach trettern min hinteren fuß beim ziehn ausklickst, dann überschlägst dich nämlich voll geil, probieres amal aus





ok ich werds morgen mal machen  :Embarrassment: 




PS: mich hatts heut bei meinem gate auch aufgelegt, weils nicht auf ging...

----------


## Poison :)

oh my god, ich glaub da wars bereits um mich geschehn...ob die jäermeisterflasche daran schuld is?  :Lol: 
 :Wall:

----------


## pAz

> ob die jäermeisterflasche daran schuld is?


oder der whiskey,vodka,saurer apfel,rum,schnaps,wein,bier  :Lol:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> oh my god, ich glaub da wars bereits um mich geschehn...ob die jäermeisterflasche daran schuld is?



wow, ander schener wie der andere! congratulations  :Cheers:

----------


## Poison :)

thx for respect!

leider erinnern die bilder eher an einwanderer erster klasse die versuchen asyl zu bekommen  :EEK!:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

bitte ned schon wieder so politisch unkorrekt. des hast Tripl-M (Menschen-mit-Migrationshintergrund)....asonsten, cheers!


ajo, ein kleien anregung:

www.stern.de/_content/58/71/5...07_300_300.jpg

----------


## Poison :)

> bitte ned schon wieder so politisch unkorrekt. des hast Tripl-M (Menschen-mit-Migrationshintergrund)....asonsten, cheers!
> 
> 
> ajo, ein kleien anregung:
> 
> www.stern.de/_content/58/71/5...07_300_300.jpg



ein "cheers" wurde aus meinem wortschatz gebannt, alkohol wird von meiner speisekarte erstmal gestrichen :EEK!:  
danke dass du du willst mich auf brustkrebs hinweisen, oder doch
RAF-Serie  Teil 5  die nacht von stammheim  :Wink: 

da wars um meine beiden gehhilfen bereits geschehen  :Frown:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

naja, das ganze Talent kann man ja auch sinnvoll einsetzten: z.B. so

war leider schon, gibts sicher bald wieder....


images.google.at/imgres?imgur...%3Dde%26sa%3DN

----------


## grisch

> oh my god, ich glaub da wars bereits um mich geschehn...ob die jäermeisterflasche daran schuld is?


Bitte sagts, dass a chicks dabei woarn! Ansonsten wären de pics. jetzt a bissal komisch (schod, do gibts kan schwulen smiley)

----------


## Marvin Tille

hehe, ihr malt euch wohl auch gerne gegenseitig an  :Stick Out Tongue: 


und gute Besserung euch ALLEN ^^

----------


## Poison :)

> Bitte sagts, dass a chicks dabei woarn! Ansonsten wären de pics. jetzt a bissal komisch (schod, do gibts kan schwulen smiley)



halbe, halbe...keine sorge sexgott grisch  :EEK!:

----------


## grisch

> halbe, halbe...keine sorge sexgott grisch


Brav!
Vorschlag: könntet ihr künftig auch bei euren saufgelagen die helmcam mitnehmen? Danke vorab.

----------


## pAz

> schod, do gibts kan schwulen smiley


 :Yay2:  :Yay2:  :Yay2:

----------


## DarkSecret

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkz_w1kLBYs

Das fällt mir dabei ein  :Big Grin:

----------


## smelly

@Paz & Poison, der Thread heißt , was mich heute so richtig ankotzt, und nicht ich kotz mich heute so richtig an !  :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

hehehehe, ned voreilig uns beide in eine lade stecken  :Big Grin: 

falls dich aber wer andrer ankotzt passt die überschrift wider  :Lol:

----------


## smelly

> hehehehe, ned voreilig uns beide in eine lade stecken


ihr habts ja selber die Beweisfotos reingestellt !  :Wink:  

ankotzen würd mich genug, aber wieso immer SUDERN wenn ma lachen auch kann !  :Cool:   :Wink:

----------


## pAz

nur zur info:ich bin auf keinem der fotos zu sehen,also weiß keiner wies mir an dem abend ergangen is  :Lol:

----------


## smelly

> nur zur info:
> ich bin auf keinem der fotos zu sehen,also weiß keiner wies mir an dem abend ergangen is


ja da muss i mi entschuldigen, aber euch außerneind halten, is für an laien doch eher schwer  :Wink:

----------


## MelodicFarting

> @Paz & Poison, der Thread heißt , was mich heute so richtig ankotzt, und nicht ich kotz mich heute so richtig an !


da kommen erinnerungen...
de.youtube.com/watch?v=xcAlpaSvTfM
 :Big Grin:

----------


## pavementjumper

Wa is der typ grindig he.

oda de oide

de.youtube.com/watch?v=9TVhHAym9ig

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

na moizeit, da schmeckts einem das mittagessen gleich viel besser......

----------


## 4x_racer

> Wa is der typ grindig he.
> 
> oda de oide
> 
> de.youtube.com/watch?v=9TVhHAym9ig


Ich liebe Tv Total  :Big Grin:  


www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlmRoDNAUxs
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pef_8mvpkP0

----------


## gCorp3

regnets ba euch a?

fui scheiß  :Mad:

----------


## Poison :)

sonne in sbg  :Wink:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

wo taucht die Sonne auf SBG, SBG!
wo wird viel geraucht SBG, SBG..........

----------


## DasMatti

Dass mein dummer Förster mal wieder meinen "Sender" platt getreten hat....
Schön langsam artet das zu ner persönlichen Fede aus!

----------


## dolcho

bender sender oder was  :Smile:

----------


## DasMatti

eher super t sender (stund episode 2 oder so) "This is a Sender...yeah man it sends you...."  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marvin Tille

> wo taucht die Sonne auf SBG, SBG!
> wo wird viel geraucht SBG, SBG..........


ah nä

Bi uns to hus  :Embarrassment:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> wo taucht die Sonne auf SBG, SBG!
> wo wird viel geraucht SBG, SBG..........


Dem heißt: Wo taucht dem bösem auf..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Cool:  

(und am ende müssen die obagangsta am schießstand die gewehre dem schießbudencharlie wieder zurückgeben.... :Big Grin:  )

Mein Bruder hat noch nicht gewusst wie gefährlich es in SBG ist, beim schauen bin ich dann noch auf folgendes gestoßen:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5Bc6TerkHw&NR=1
ich frage mich immer wieder wie ich meine schulzeit in Salzburg überstanden hab.....

----------


## Poison :)

varikuzel ging im oagen sbg in die schul?  :EEK!:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

jo, Brufschui SBG und vorher Baumschul

----------


## Poison :)

und des hod da kärntner bua überlebt  :EEK!:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

alter schwede die Hot Boyz san uldra-schei**e....



aber für die fans da draussen:
profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...ndid=123508160

und anscheinend bin ich ein Ghetto-Child (Wels-Coast 4 LIfe)

profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...ndid=222477424

Anspieltip: "TodesGhetto"

----------


## smelly

> ich frage mich immer wieder wie ich meine schulzeit in Salzburg überstanden hab.....


Ich halts da mit John Rambo:

"Ich weiß es wirklich nicht, ich kann Ihnen das nicht beantworten." - "Genauso ist es. Wir sollten froh sein, dass wir keine Chance hatten, das rauszukriegen."

----------


## Brody

> Ich halts da mit John Rambo:
> 
> "Ich weiß es wirklich nicht, ich kann Ihnen das nicht beantworten." - "Genauso ist es. Wir sollten froh sein, dass wir keine Chance hatten, das rauszukriegen."


so bei uns ist gerade die klasse vorm franz lehrer abgehauen.
zu geil und jeder ist nach hause

----------


## Freerider92

schulfrei vor franz^^

----------


## pAz

ihr habt noch schule????????

----------


## Brody

> ihr habt noch schule????????


ja leider
da wir in deutschland (baden würtemberg) leben haben wir noch schule und zwar 1 1/2 wochen :EEK!:  
ihr in österreich habts halt gut.
aber sobald ferien sind gehts hab nach kärnten wie jede ferien :Big Grin:

----------


## DasMatti

> ja leider
> da wir in deutschland (baden würtemberg) leben haben wir noch schule und zwar 1 1/2 wochen 
> ihr in österreich habts halt gut.
> aber sobald ferien sind gehts hab nach kärnten wie jede ferien


 :EEK!:  "noch 1,5 Wochen" ohh...ihr Armen.
Ich hab noch hammerharte 4 Wochen....aber dafür hab ich auch länger wie ihr Ferien...wenn ihr schon wieder in der Schule hockt, werd ich paar schöne Frankreichbilder posten  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

ride on
matti

----------


## pAz

finds aber um vieles besser im juli/august ferien zu haben als später wo der sommer eig. vorbei ist.

na dann noch schöne schulzeit  :Wink:

----------


## Freerider92

werd ma haben
wird eh nich mehr viel gemacht!^^

----------


## Brody

> finds aber um vieles besser im juli/august ferien zu haben als später wo der sommer eig. vorbei ist.
> 
> na dann noch schöne schulzeit


vielen dank pAz ich werd die letzen tage voll genießen und die Lehrer voll nerven bis sie auf geben zu uns etwas bei zu bringen.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## smelly

Wonnst amoi soan Job machst, wia i, dann kotzt di as Aufsteh schon an....gefolgt, von einem extrem grauslichen in de Oarbeit fohn....  :EEK!: 
..wonnst dann in da Arbeit bist is eh wurscht, weil so viele Schöne Hasen umma san, das i den Restlichen Schas oafach vergiss

----------


## Doms

mich kotzt heute an, dass ich das gefühl habe dass ich mich gleich ankotzte... mir gehts heute sooo dreckig.... :Frown:

----------


## 4x_racer

...und mich kotzt es an das ich immer noch 85 euro für meinen neune LRS brauche  :Mad:

----------


## Brody

> ...und mich kotztz es an das ich immer noch 85 euro für meinen neune LRS brauche


mein tip.
übe einen andren beruf aus :Wink:  
z.B. öfters mal eine bank überfallen, drogen verkaufen, schutz geld, süßigkeiten klauen usw. :Wink:

----------


## 4x_racer

> mein tip.
> übe einen andren beruf aus 
> z.B. öfters mal eine bank überfallen, drogen verkaufen, schutz geld, süßigkeiten klauen usw.




gute idee  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Brody

> gute idee


 :Big Grin:  
das sind nur meine nebenjobs :Wink:  
hauptberuflich bin ich kidnapper :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pAz

bei blauem himmel und sonnenschein heute und morgen im büro sitzen(ok morgen nur bis mittag) und am we. nur regen  :Frown:

----------


## DasMatti

Bei dem tollen Wetter nich an meinen Hausberg gehn zu können, wiel morgen ne Matheklausur antsteht - 3 Wochen vor den Sommerferien...  :Angry:

----------


## grisch

das mir so ein a..hole eine f.cking bewertung gegeben hat und nicht mal die balls dazu hat, den namen dazu zu schreiben  :Evil:

----------


## pavementjumper

i was de zipfen mi a an, hab auch schon zwei von irgendeinem Kasperl der glaubt er is anonym witzig

----------


## georg

Anbei die "tolle" Fertigungsqualität eines Zulieferers. Siehe Bilder.
Winkel war sogar toleriert, also nix mit Allgemeintoleranzen, aber wäre auch so eine Frechheit, bei 2,5mm Fehlstellung auf 150mm.
*GRUNZ*
 :Mad:

----------


## pavementjumper

Wofür isn des?

Solche Fehler sollten einem Profi aber net passieren, das hätt vll sogar ich als Leie so hinbekommen

----------


## Freerider92

dass ich jetz no für morgen ne strafarbeit machen muss

----------


## pAz

.....das wetter  :Frown:

----------


## 4x_racer

> .....das wetter



ja bei unds schiffts auch schon seit  3 uhr nachmittag ! :Mad:

----------


## Marvin Tille

> Anbei die "tolle" Fertigungsqualität eines Zulieferers. Siehe Bilder.
> Winkel war sogar toleriert, also nix mit Allgemeintoleranzen, aber wäre auch so eine Frechheit, bei 2,5mm Fehlstellung auf 150mm.
> *GRUNZ*



 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   wer hat denn das Wunder vollbracht ?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## bosso

...mich kotzt heute an, wenn man sich fast 2 monate mit einem mädl regelmäßig trifft und es deutet alles auf "mehr" hin aber dann doch erfährt dass des nix wird weil man zu liab is.... :Confused:  

also jetzt brauche ich ein bierchen und led zeppelin und überlege mir wie man am schnellsten ein a....loch wird :Wink:  

aber am freitag kommt mein bike vom service zurück und dann gehts am we ab in den park... :Smile:  

mfg

----------


## Brody

> ...mich kotzt heute an, wenn man sich fast 2 monate mit einem mädl regelmäßig trifft und es deutet alles auf "mehr" hin aber dann doch erfährt dass des nix wird weil man zu liab is.... 
> 
> also jetzt brauche ich ein bierchen und led zeppelin und überlege mir wie man am schnellsten ein a....loch wird 
> 
> aber am freitag kommt mein bike vom service zurück und dann gehts am we ab in den park... 
> 
> mfg


mich kotzt an,dass wir heute 8 stunden schule haben :EEK!:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
außerdem hab ich auch so ein problem mit einem mädl, allerdings handelt es sich da noch um die "vorstufe". aber ich komm überhaupt net voran. :Mad:

----------


## georg

> wer hat denn das Wunder vollbracht


 Ein slowakischer Hersteller. Die sind witzig: Alle Teile über 1m Länge und über 1to Gewicht sind supiastreinperfekt. Aber alles drunter kannst werfen.
Aber momentan hab ich überhaupt Probleme mit den Fertigern. Keiner kann mehr Qualität liefern und Termine sind maximal Empfehlungen..  :Mad:

----------


## klamsi

hahahaha......probleme mit mädls.....des zahlt sich glaub i gar ned aus das ma da anfangt sich hier auszulassen....der thread hört dann ja nieeee auf  :Lol: 


mich kotzt an das ich heuer schon wieder nicht beim 24h rennen mitfahrn kann....event des jahres und i kann ned fahrn.... :Evil:

----------


## Daywalker

Mich zipft an, dass ich übers IBC Discbrakes gekauft hab und eine Bremsscheibe unbrauchbar ist...
Zu guter letzt will mich der Verkäufer dann auch noch damit abspeisen, dass der Artikel bei ihm in Ordnung war, es ein Privatverkauf war und der Artikel unversichert verschickt wurde. Deshalb könne er leider nichts für mich tun...
Paket hatte allerdings keine äußerlichen Spuren, somit bezweifle ich, dass es durch den Versand entstanden ist...
Nunja, immerhin hatte er keine Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen  :Smile: 

Fazit: Hab das Zeug zurückgeschickt, er plant die Annahme zu verweigern und ich darf meinen Anwalt dieses Jahr zum 4. mal nerven...dieses Jahr schein ich das Pech förmlich magisch anzuziehen...

----------


## stephan-

Was mich ab und an ankotzt? Das hier nichtmal ansatzweise die einfachsten Regeln der deutschen Sprache angewandt werden, sondern von 90% der User eine permanente Sprachvergewaltigung betrieben wird, dass es einem kalt den Rücken herunterläuft. Mag sicher am "österreichischen Einfluss" liegen, aber was noch schlimmer als völlig falscher Text ist, ist völlig falscher Text auch noch im Dialekt geschrieben. Denn da steigt man dann, als dialektfremder Mensch, nichtmal ansatzweise durch und das Lesen wird ein Krampf.

Nur mal so neben die Tüte gekotzt, da es mir gerade mal wieder aufgefallen ist.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich kenne da n paar junge vorarlberger, die helfen dir da mit sicherheit bei deinen dialektproblemen  :Wink:

----------


## muzzLe

> Mag sicher am "österreichischen Einfluss" liegen, aber was noch schlimmer als völlig falscher Text ist, ist völlig falscher Text auch noch im Dialekt geschrieben . 
> 
> Denn da steigt man dann, als dialektfremder Mensch, nichtmal ansatzweise durch und das Lesen wird ein Krampf.


bevor du dich über irgendwas aufregst, lies dir die 2 sätze durch und sagt mir was falsch ist ..... 

satz 1 = grammatikalisches gespeibe
_Mag sicher am "österreichischen Einfluss" liegen, aber was noch schlimmer als völlig falscher Text ist, ist völlig falscher Text, der auch noch im Dialekt geschrieben ist._ 

satz 2 = entweder du schreibst "da steigt man aus" oder du schreibst "da blickt man nicht ansatzweise durch" .... aber "da steigt man dann nichtmal ansatzweise durch" fällt für mich in die von dir erwähnte kategorie "völlig flascher text" ... oder lass es mich "herumgekotze" taufen.

ehrlich gesagt ist es mir schei* egal, dass dus falsch schreibst ... es regt mich nur auf, dass du dich beklagst und dabei aber selbst in deiner beschwerde der deutschen sprache ziemlich fern bist.

----------


## Laubfrosch

Hm, durchsteigen könnte man fast als Fachjargon bezeichnen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## stephan-

> bevor du dich über irgendwas aufregst, lies dir die 2 sätze durch und sagt mir was falsch ist ..... 
> 
> satz 1 = grammatikalisches gespeibe
> _Mag sicher am "österreichischen Einfluss" liegen, aber was noch schlimmer als völlig falscher Text ist, ist völlig falscher Text, der auch noch im Dialekt geschrieben ist._ 
> 
> satz 2 = entweder du schreibst "da steigt man aus" oder du schreibst "da blickt man nicht ansatzweise durch" .... aber "da steigt man dann nichtmal ansatzweise durch" fällt für mich in die von dir erwähnte kategorie "völlig flascher text" ... oder lass es mich "herumgekotze" taufen.
> 
> ehrlich gesagt ist es mir schei* egal, dass dus falsch schreibst ... es regt mich nur auf, dass du dich beklagst und dabei aber selbst in deiner beschwerde der deutschen sprache ziemlich fern bist.


Schöner Klugschizz deinerseits. Es geht mir nicht um makellosen Ausdruck oder perfekte Interpunktion - so viel zu verlangen wäre auch utopisch. Es geht um allgemeine Lesbarkeit und Verständlichkeit. Da ist das ein oder andere fehlende Komma nicht so wild, auch eine unglückliche Formulierung, wie du oben zitiert hast, ist kein großes Ding. Das ist hier keine Doktorarbeit, sondern ein Forum. Trotzdem sollte man eine allgemeine Lesbarkeit liefern können, zu der ein paar Satzzeichen, wie das ein oder andere Komma und Punkte gehören. Genauso sollte man schon in der Lage sein, Wörter richtig zu schreiben. Groß- und Kleinschreibung muss nichtmal sein, aber wenn kleingeschrieben wird, dann bitte konsequent und nicht mittendrin ein Verb großschreiben. Das sind relativ simple Dinge, die die Lesbarkeit und den zeitlichen Aufwand für den Empfänger deutlich verbessern.
Daher geht mir dein verbessernder Klugshizz da oben auch sonstwo vorbei, würden alle hier nur so minimale Fehler machen, wäre es wie im Paradies  :Big Grin: . Wolltest mir scheinbar schön einen reinwürgen?, aber irgendwie sind die Beispiele eher mau. Wobei der "durchblicken"-Satz natürlich schon recht ungünstig formuliert wurde, das geb ich auch zu. War eben unter Zeitdruck, da gönn ich mir sowas auch mal.  :Smile:

----------


## stephan-

> satz 2 = entweder du schreibst "da steigt man aus" oder du schreibst "da blickt man nicht ansatzweise durch" .... aber "da steigt man dann nichtmal ansatzweise durch" fällt für mich in die von dir erwähnte kategorie "völlig flascher text" ... oder lass es mich "herumgekotze" taufen.


"Da steigt man aus" ist eine Formulierung mit völlig anderem Sinn, kommt also nicht in Frage, Herr Rechtschreibprüfer. "Da steigt man dann nichtmal ansatzweise durch" ist mMn gar nicht so falsch, das "dann" hätte man streichen können, ansonsten ist die Formulierung "nichtmal ansatzweise durchsteigen" kein falscher Ausdruck - schon gar nicht für ein Forum! Oder was soll deiner Meinung nach daran grob falsch sein? Ich lasse mich gerne belehren, aber bitte nur, wenn es auch gerechtfertigt ist. In einer Doktorarbeit wäre die Formulierung allerdings daneben, da hast du wohl recht.  :Rolleyes: 


Und mich als "der deutschen Sprache ziemlich fern" zu bezeichnen ist schon etwas übertrieben, merkst du selbst, oder?  :Rolleyes:  Da muss ich eher lachen.

Aber nun gut, hat keinen Sinn sich hier über derart belanglose Dinge zu zanken. Weiter im Text (nachdem du mir oben genannte Fragen beantwortet hast).

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich packs net wenn einer ellenlange absätze schreibt.
-Danke!

das mit endlos kleinschreiben aber ab und Zu <-- mal groß zu schreiben liegt an meinem tollen autovervollständigen am touchscreen...



Satz zum Schluss:

Ich hab einfach nicht so den durchstieg....

----------


## stephan-

> ich packs net wenn einer ellenlange absätze schreibt.
> -Danke!
> 
> das mit endlos kleinschreiben aber ab und Zu <-- mal groß zu schreiben liegt an meinem tollen autovervollständigen am touchscreen...
> 
> 
> 
> Satz zum Schluss:
> 
> Ich hab einfach nicht so den durchstieg....


Stimmt, noch ein faux pas, zu wenig Absätze. 
Ich wollte hier übrigens niemanden persönlich angreifen bzw. habe niemanden explizit gemeint, also kein Grund, dich angegriffen zu fühlen (so scheint es). War nur allgemein mal, hab einen echt beschissenen Tag heute  :Evil:

----------


## wuschi

> "Da steigt man aus" ist eine Formulierung mit völlig anderem Sinn, kommt also nicht in Frage, Herr Rechtschreibprüfer. "Da steigt man dann nichtmal ansatzweise durch" ist mMn gar nicht so falsch, das "dann" hätte man streichen können, ansonsten ist die Formulierung "nichtmal ansatzweise durchsteigen" kein falscher Ausdruck - schon gar nicht für ein Forum!


bei einer sache aussteigen ist zumindest in ostösterreich sehr gängig. bei einer sache nicht ganz durchsteigen kenn ich nicht. klingt auch nicht so schön.

----------


## Laubfrosch

Ich fühle mich dadurch nicht beleidigt^^. 

Aber unterwegs ist mir sowas relativ latte.



Im IBC wird man ja richtig böse gebasht wenn Leute merken das man Ahnung hat aber nicht so auf Klein-/Großschreibung achtet... 

War das letzte mal das ich jemanden im gelben Forum auf die schnelle Tipps zur Gabel gebe.

----------


## Laubfrosch

Also bei uns in Bayern sagt man eigentlich schon auch ohne dialekt "ich steig da nicht durch" im sinne von "ich check nix"

----------


## muzzLe

keiner fühlt sich hier irgendwie beleidigt ... ich hatte nur das gefühl, dass die diese beschwerde wirklich ernst gemeint hast.
diesen fall würde ich nämlich extrem lustig finden ... weil ... who cares about se rechtschreibung & grammatik in se forum?

is ja wirklich sowas von egal ob mal klein und mal groß geschrieben wird, oder ob der satzbau durcheinander ist. solang man weiß, was die basisbotschaft ist, ist doch alles oke ........ ich würd nicht auf die idee kommen mich über den ausdruck anderer personen zu beschweren, wenn ichs eh lesen kann

und wenn ichs nicht lesen kann ist mir der post egal ... aber so gestresst zu sein, dass man sich drüber beschwert ... brrrr .. no comment

PS: ich möcht doch nur, dass du chillst  :Frown:  :Smile:

----------


## grunzl

90% der user? permanent? österreichischer einfluss?

dein tag war anscheinend echt beschissen...

grunz!

----------


## stephan-

> is ja wirklich sowas von egal ob mal klein und mal groß geschrieben wird, oder ob der satzbau durcheinander ist. solang man weiß, was die basisbotschaft ist, ist doch alles oke ........ ich würd nicht auf die idee kommen mich über den ausdruck anderer personen zu beschweren, wenn ichs eh lesen kann


Also bei einigen Postings hier verstehe ich wirklich nichts bzw. den Sinn nicht. Ist aber auch egal nun.




> dein tag war anscheinend echt beschissen...


Ich will doch nur spielen  :Twisted:

----------


## grunzl

> Ich will doch nur spielen


und ich will nur grunzen.

ich wünsche dir einen wunderschönen tag!

viele bussis, dein grunzl  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

ah shit. immernoch kopfschmerzen  :Frown:

----------


## muzzLe

ich auch ... dazu nackenschmerzen, halsschmerzen, geschwollene lymphkonten und komplett verschleimt  :Frown:  ..... hoffentlich wirds besser, bis zum rennen

----------


## grunzl

jojo, so a schweinegrippe is halt was schönes. i mach mir jetz den 4000ten tee.

----------


## Laubfrosch

> ich auch ... dazu nackenschmerzen, halsschmerzen, geschwollene lymphkonten und komplett verschleimt  ..... hoffentlich wirds besser, bis zum rennen


GENAU das.

nackenschmerzn wie sau. halsschmerzen. lymphknotn bisl gschwolln und hauptsache voll verschleimt.

so gehts mir seit 11Tagen.

ich hoffe vor Bellwald gehts weg.
was bringt mirn neues rad wenn ichs nich fahrn kann  :Frown:

----------


## DarkSecret

> ich auch ... dazu nackenschmerzen, halsschmerzen, geschwollene lymphkonten und komplett verschleimt  ..... hoffentlich wirds besser, bis zum rennen


Hatte ich auch,nur kamm fieber und schüttelfrost dazu  :Wink:

----------


## kitschi

dass hier schu wieder ein spambot im board unterwegs is :EEK!:   -----> georg wo bist du nur, der muss weg :Twisted:

----------


## Laubfrosch

gernot the spambot.


das reimt sich sogar.


GEORG mach ihn weg.

----------


## DarkSecret

Wieder einer der werbung für eine Porno seite macht ? xD

----------


## Laubfrosch

nein er will handys verticken.

----------


## Marvin Tille

Georg liebt doch das löschen, also ist er bestimmt schon dabei  :Twisted:

----------


## DarkSecret

Ich bin doch eigentlich der jenige der leben aus löscht  :Frown:  :P

----------


## punkt

du löscht nichtmal ein leeres gasfeuerzeug

----------


## DarkSecret

Klar silvester : D . Hast du oft schon gesehen,wie stylisch das geht bei mir  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nellie

Mich kotzt heute so richtig an, dass ich um 7 Uhr aufstehen musste und jetzt zur Schule fahrn muss. Und das alles an einem Samstag - Was für ein Stress.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Loki

mich kotzt an, das ich grad aufgrund eines defekten kettengliedes 3 glieder aus meiner kette nehmen musste und die kacke nun zu kurz ist. demzufolge werd ich vermutlich morgen der schnellste in der abfahrt sein mit nur einer HR bremse, da ich mein ersatzbike nehmen muss.

----------


## Marvin Tille

die Wahlen morgen in Deutschland weil ich erst 17 bin  :Embarrassment:

----------


## DarkSecret

Ich bin auf das ergebnis gespannt  :Wink:

----------


## Marvin Tille

Komme gerade aus Willingen wieder.

Im Anlieger weggerutscht - auf die Schulter gefallen - kurze Pause - weiter gefahren trotz Schmerzen - Arm bewegt um zu gucken wie weit es gut und dabei die Schulter ausgerenkt - Bruder hat ihn wieder eingerenkt - kurze Pause - weiter geht es - später im Lift bewege ich ihn wieder und es knackt laut und die Schmerzen sind erträglicher - später knackt es wieder und ist wieder schlimmer - weiter geht es, habe schließlich den Lift bezahlt - jetzt zu Hause und fuck!ng Schmerzen  :Evil:

----------


## DarkSecret

Würde es morgen mal Kontrolieren lassen  :Wink:

----------


## Laubfrosch

ferndiagnose:

bänder&sehnen im arsch. schultergelenkpfanne wohl auch. 

ergebnis: op notwendig.


ne kein plan. aber ich hatte auch genug probleme mit der schulter und zich kollegen ebenso. an ner op kam bisher nur einer vorbei. und der hat trainierte schultern biszumgehtnimmer. genau aus dem grund  :Wink:

----------


## punkt

schau das du schnellstmöglich an ein mrt kommst, schulter kann langwierig werden

----------


## Marvin Tille

Komme grad aus dem Krankenhaus und wurde geröntgt, also gebrochen ist nichts.
Morgen nochmal zum Hausarzt  :Confused:  und ich soll noch ne MRT machen lassen.
Jetzt trage ich son dummes Ding um den Arm und kann mich deshalb nicht mal mehr selber anziehen oder mit 2 Händen schreiben  :Evil:

----------


## Laubfrosch

hatte ichn halbes jahr  :Wink: 


nach der MRT weißte was guter Techno is....  :Big Grin: 


und das n gebrochener arm was schöneres als ne schulter op inkl folgen ist...

----------


## Marvin Tille

Mensch auf ne OP hab ich jetzt mal gar kein Bock, aber ich hoffe mal das Beste  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich wünsch dir aufjeden gute besserung und entscheid dich für das was vllt. momentan schlechter is aber besser für die zukunft aber lass dich mit den ergebnissen auch von externen chirurgen beraten.

----------


## Marvin Tille

Ja Danke
Wohne in einem Kurort, hoffe mal das die Ärzte hier genug drauf haben  :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkSecret

Nimm eine Ärztin, die kann auch mal hand anlegen ..[seht es wie ihr wollt]

Aber gute besserung ;-)

Was mich ankotzt ?

olle olle ole oleeee deutschlannd ist bvb  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

"seht es wie ihr wollt"

was kann man bei dem spruch bitte anders sehen als deinen sexuellen hintergrund gedanken?

was bringt ihm eine frauen hand an der schulter?

----------


## DarkSecret

Uri geller frau  :Big Grin:  

www.welt.de/multimedia/archiv...ir_161321g.jpg 

Merkel

----------


## Marvin Tille

Immerhin ist mir das nicht mitten in der Saisons passiert.

----------


## 4x_racer

Morgen ist wieder Schule -.-

----------


## punkt

> Immerhin ist mir das nicht mitten in der Saisons passiert.


geh zum arzt und sag, du hast ganz doll aua. dann ins mrt. wahrscheinlich wird da nix dramatisches bei rauskommen, darfst den arm nur nicht belasten. grade wenn er ausgekugelt war, ist das ganze eh total instabil. 
trotz schmerzen zu fahren ist immer der falsche weg, nur merkt man dass dann erst hinterher, wenn der schaden groß und die pause lang ist.

----------


## DarkSecret

Das unser Spot nur noch aus sand besteht,ist echt schlimm,wie man versucht auf dem Strand zu fahren.

----------


## DasMatti

Mich nervt, das ich gestern mein Pedal zerbrochen hab...
und jetzt find ich keinen gscheiden, leichten, preiswerten Ersatz...

----------


## Laubfrosch

hatten gestern hier auch das thema pedale.


irgendwie sind wir zu sixpackracing am ende gekommen.

die andern sind alle entweder schlecht gelagert, zu kleine aufflagefläche, oder überteuert.

----------


## DasMatti

> hatten gestern hier auch das thema pedale.
> 
> 
> irgendwie sind wir zu sixpackracing am ende gekommen.
> 
> die andern sind alle entweder schlecht gelagert, zu kleine aufflagefläche, oder überteuert.



DRECK - über die hab ich auch nachgedacht. hab aber keine erfahrungen etc gefunden - und mir jetzt die NC-17 Sudpin 3 gekauft.  :Evil: 
Hoffe die taugen was. Hab gehört das da manchmal die Gewinde ausreißen...

----------


## DarkSecret

User punkt hat keine probleme mit dem sudpin3.
Die Atomlabe dinger sollen auch super sein .

----------


## Laubfrosch

jo sind sie aber nicht.

also die atomlab.
darum hatten wir ja gestern über pedale gesprochen.

die atomlab GI sind mega schlecht gedichtet und gelagert.

die atomlab aircorp sind schweineteuer und auch kacke gelagert


ich fahr die aircorp nur weil die einfach sau flach und riesig sind.

----------


## kitschi

wenn man geburtstag hat merkt ma wie wenigen freunden ma was bedeutet :Rolleyes:

----------


## Marvin Tille

hast du denn heute ?

----------


## kitschi

jap hab heute :Wink: 

und bis jz haben es heiße 5 freunde geschaft mir zu gratulieren und die erste war mei ex...

----------


## Marvin Tille

dann zahl es ihnen heim und lade mich ein und geh mit mir einen trinken....du zahlst  :Big Grin: 







Herzlichen Glückwunsch  :King:  :Wine:

----------


## kitschi

:Thank You!: 

tja einladen geht schwer, wohnst a bissl zu weit weg, aber i drink a :Beer:  für di mit :Wink:

----------


## DarkSecret

happy birthday too you blablabla und so weiter....

Alles gute  :Big Grin:

----------


## Loki

> wenn man geburtstag hat merkt ma wie wenigen freunden ma was bedeutet


sei froh. ich mach zu geburtstagen immer täuschen und tarnen...
soll heissen: bin froh, wenn ich den tag ohne glückwunschanrufe und den ganzen tralala hinter mir hab.

weil: das ganze jahr interessiert sich keiner für einen und ausgerechnet dann doch?? baaahhh...

genau sowas kotzt mich an!

----------


## muzzLe

bemitleidenswert ...

----------


## kitschi

> happy birthday too you blablabla und so weiter....
> 
> Alles gute


danke :Smile:

----------


## Loki

> bemitleidenswert ...


eher die böse wahrheit...

----------


## muzzLe

> eher die böse wahrheit...


naja, bitter wenn man solche freunde hat :/  :Frown:

----------


## Loki

> naja, bitter wenn man solche freunde hat :/


wem sachste das. zumindest die, die ich zu meinen freunden zähle, melden sich regelmässig, der rest ist mir auch an meinem geburtstag egal.

----------


## stephan-

> wem sachste das. zumindest die, die ich zu meinen freunden zähle, melden sich regelmässig, der rest ist mir auch an meinem geburtstag egal.


Eine Unterscheidung zwischen Bekannten und Freunden dürfte dir gut tun.
Freunde hat man ganz wenige, Bekannte meist recht viele.

----------


## Laubfrosch

Was mich heute so richtig ankotzt... 


- alles kaputt.

 :Frown:

----------


## DarkSecret

Du kaput oder Fahrrad ?

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich + geliehenes rad von freund^^

----------


## Sansibar

Hab dieses Wochenende in Bischofsmais meine Geldbörse verloren und jetzt einen Haufen Scherereien. Wenn wer von euch mal eine findet in BM, vielleicht denkt ihr dann an mich?

----------


## Laubfrosch

falls einer eine Norco a-line 2007 Steckachse in Bellwald findet...  :Frown:

----------


## Tyrolens

Ist schon Weihnachten? derstandard.at/


Ich find's echt zum kotzen. Lebkuchenwerbung zum Herbstbeginn. Morgen soll's 27°C haben...

----------


## DarkSecret

Mich nervt ein Türcke seit Tagen schon, angeblich hab ich eine Stefi angemacht,obwohl ich keine kenne die so heist : D. Und der droht mir immer voll süss am Telefon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

Hahahahahahah!

----------


## TT-WaTcHeRs ChRiS

Was mich heute so richtig ankotzt...

in einem wort -->  ARBEIT

ausserdem färbt sich mein 1/2 Körper in blau von dem Schottereinschlag in Wagrain AHAHAHAHA

naja so kommt wenigstens Farbe ins Leben

AHOI jungs  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stephan-

> Mich nervt ein Türcke seit Tagen schon, angeblich hab ich eine Stefi angemacht,obwohl ich keine kenne die so heist : D. Und der droht mir immer voll süss am Telefon


Genau  :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:  

Damit du nicht noch mehr von der Story erzählen musst, sondern jeder sich selbst ein Urteil bilden kann:
einzeller.tk/


Bahahaha, den vierten Teil hab ich noch gar nicht gekannt. Wie geil  :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkSecret

das ist der hums ;-)

von Blackmusikradio.de oder so ;-).

Aber das weib was ich angeblich angemacht haben sollte,heist stefanie und ich hab Stefi geschrieben ;-). Aufjeden fall hat er aufgeben  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Wenn du meine Stefanie anmachst, dann mach ich dich plattbums!  :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkSecret

Lustige ist ja ich hab keine Stefanie angemacht und kenn keine : D...wofür auch  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Marvin Tille

Mich kotzt so richtig an, dass ich mir ein neues Spiel gekauft habe und jetzt seit fast 3std an der selben Stelle hocke, weil ich einen imaginären Panzer zerstören soll  :Mad:  und die Mission immer fehlschlägt, weil ich es nicht schaffe ihn zu zerstören.  :Confused: 
Und für so nen Müll gebe ich auch noch Geld aus.  :Mad:

----------


## Laubfrosch

welches spiel denn?

ich hab noch nie für den kack geld ausgegeben^^

----------


## DarkSecret

Das mein beste Freundin nach Leipzig fährt für das Wochenende,nur weil da wieder so ein kack Marsch ist.... :Frown:

----------


## Marvin Tille

...dass ich heute wieder bei der Arbeit war, aber ich wegen meiner kaputten Schulter einfach NICHTS machen konnte/kann und ich nur dumm herumstand.
Mir dann noch schwindelig und schlecht wurde (geht jetzt aber wieder) und ich bei meinem Arzt (wegen der Schulter) erst einen Termin machen muss und aus dem Grund heute noch nicht da war. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich morgen wieder nur dumm herumstehen soll, oder es nochmal beim Arzt versuche, dass er mich hoffentlich nochmal krankschreibt und/oder untersucht, obwohl es zu Hause auch verdammt langweilig ist.  :Mad:

----------


## DarkSecret

Musst du noch mehr zocken xD

----------


## Marvin Tille

Ja sieht so aus, was soll ich auch sonst machen  :Stick Out Tongue:  außer zocken und Krankengymnastik  :Frown: 
Mein Meister meinte auch: "Marvin mit dir hab ich heute noch nicht gerechnet, und was du arbeiten sollst weiß ich jetzt auch nicht."  :Redface: 
Und durchs arbeiten wird die Schulter ja auch nicht wieder heile.

Ich hab aber immer schon schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich krank bin  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DasMatti

das gestern der Dellmensch da war meinen Laptop repariert hat, und heute is das Problem viel schlimmer als davor - scheiß technik...wo soll ich jetzt nur drauf haun, das der Bildschirm wieder geht?

----------


## Laubfrosch

auf "Fn" und irgendne F taste...

----------


## DasMatti

nein, das war Fn+d - bringt mir aber nix - das is nur son farbtest - aber davon kommt die bildschrimanzeige auch nich zurück - der is einfach schwarz...wenn man sachen nicht mit gewalt regeln bin ich recht schnell auf 1000  :Smile:

----------


## Laubfrosch

werf das ding ausn fenster. 

oder ruf beim dell helpdesk an.

----------


## DasMatti

bin eher für die Fensteridee - oder ich spring drauf rum.

Hab schon mit meinem Sachbearbeiter geredet - aber die wissen nicht an was es liegt.

----------


## Loki

mich kotzt an, das ich mal wieder nen innenlagergewinde geschossen habe. warum auch immer krieg ich das lager nicht rein... super...

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

hm... bei sschwarzem  bildschirm würd ich mal den laptop ans neetz hängen und so nen großen knopf in der nähe des bildschirms drücken...
 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 

spaß beiseite:
kann sein, dass das kabel sich gelockert hat oder hin is, dass die grafikkarte im a.... is oder das motherboard das zeitliche gesegnet hat...
natürlich könnt auch der bildschirm selbst im a... sein.
hast schon probiert, obs funkt, wennst nen bildschirm an den lapi hängst?



mich kotzt an, das ich verkühlt bin...

----------


## DarkSecret

Du bist sau cool  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Mich kotzt heute an..das ich seit monaten mal wieder css insterliert habe und sehe das ich vac bann habe  :Evil:  :Rolleyes:  warum auch immer...

----------


## Laubfrosch

weiln cheater deinen acc geknackt hat und damit unfug betrieben hat.


meld dich bei steam kriegst evtl n neun acc

----------


## bushbaby

...dass mir seit gestern nur mehr kalt is und dass dieser Zustand wahrscheinlich bis Ende April anhalten wird  :Frown:  blöder winter....

----------


## georg

Juchuuu! Der Winter ist da!  :Big Grin: 

Ach so, falscher Thread.  :Devil: 

Ok, also mich kotzt an, dass nur 10cm Schnee herumliegt und nicht 1m!

----------


## DasMatti

mich kotzt an, dass mein größter Wunsch - dieses jahr noch wenigstens ein einziges mal nach schladming ZUM BIKEN zu gehn - geplatzt ist  :Frown:

----------


## DarkSecret

Da liebt jemand Winter genau so wie ich :-).
Entlich der freundin ein schneeball vor den Kopf werfen [wenn sie nervt] ohne das jemand rum heult es hätte weg getahn XD.

Ne im ernst  :Big Grin: ..mich kotzt grad an das mein vorbau,lenker,jacke immer noch nicht da ist  :Big Grin:

----------


## fipu

Mich kotzts an, dass es bei uns in der CH nur kalt ist und noch nicht so Schnee hat...

----------


## Loki

mich kotzt an, das ich nun auf die schnelle nirgends nen neues innenlager her kriege...

sonntach fahren rückt immer weiter in die ferne...

----------


## DasMatti

wo willst afhren gehn? parks haben doch eh meist schon schnee, oder zu  :Wink: 

ride on
matti

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

mich kotzt an, dass is heute dienst hab, weil 2 GWDs nicht fähig sind, sich beim Gefechtsdienst zu verletzen...

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich hab "beim Gottesdienst zu verletzen" gelesen...  :Twisted:

----------


## stephan-

Morgen Bikepark im Harz  :Smile: 

Trotz eventuellem Schnee ist offen. Umso besser - ich liebe Schneebiken!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Loki

> wo willst afhren gehn? parks haben doch eh meist schon schnee, oder zu 
> 
> ride on
> matti


edg bikearena... an sich nen kleiner dirt-park...

naja, innenlager ist besorgt, mal wieder nen howitzer xr, sollte wohl reichen. weiss auch net, was wirklich der vorteil vom "team" ist. vermutlich nur der mehrpreis und die farbe.

leider wirds dann ne dirt-session mit nem 19kilo dh-bike...  :EEK!:

----------


## Die Eine

Freitag Abend Unfall gehabt:kam einer entgegen, hat kurve geschnitten und ich musste ausweichen... gerutscht fast überschlagen und in den graben gekippt... und der andere einfach abgehauen :Mad:  Auto totalschaden, ich überall blau und alles tut weh :Frown:

----------


## pagey

sowas is natürlich wahnsinn ... totalschaden is heftig, wenigstens dir nicht schlimmes passiert ... ein beispiel mehr dafür, dass im strassenverkehr zu 80 % nur vollidioten unterwegs sind ... man sollte beim führerschein auch gleich noch einen intelligenz-test dazu machen .... 

es is echt unfassbar was für trotteln ein auto lenken dürfen ... 


ich muss mich grad über das auto der freundin ärgern...die hat all ihr geld in ein nagelnneues auto gesteckt auf dass sie aufpasst wie kein anderer und im monatstakt sammeln sich üble dellen und ärgste kratzer an der tür ... alles von leuten die zu behindert sind um beim aussteigen oder sonstwas aufzupassen und dann natürlich auch nix melden  ... wie scheisse muss man im kopf sein ??? ... wenn ich mal so einen erwisch dann gibts ein paar autotüren auf die mütze wie bei killbill  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## klamsi

> es is echt unfassbar was für trotteln ein auto lenken dürfen ...


Wenn ich an meine Zeit in der Fahrschule denk, und wer dann schlussendlich den Führerschein bekommen hat bzw. ihn nach der Perfektionsfahrt (muss ma ja heutzutage machen wenn man den Führerschein schon ein paar Monate hat) behalten darf dann dürft ich eigentlich in kein Auto steigen ohne Angst zu haben.
Leute die beim Abbiegen, Losfahrn usw. nicht in den Spiegel schaun. Die so nahe zur Böschung fahren dass du denkst jetzt liegst gleich im Graben usw.
Mitfahren bei sowas is echt Horror.  :Embarrassment: 

Aber gut, ma kann eh nur schaun dass ma solche Deppen "einkalkuliert".

----------


## fipu

Was mich noch mehr nervt als die Volldeppen auf der Strasse, sind diejenigen die meinen, sie seien im vorherigen Leben Stirling Moss gewesen und dann auch so fahren, ohne dass sie überhaupt Autofahren können.

Zum Thema Parkdellen: Mein Auto sieht aus wie ein Golfball. Es ist zum kotzen. Da fällt mir eine neue Delle schon nicht mehr auf.

----------


## grunzl

> Wenn ich an meine Zeit in der Fahrschule denk, und wer dann schlussendlich den Führerschein bekommen hat...


hab genau diesen satz vor 15 minuten zu meiner freundin gesagt. wir waren gerade im auto und mussten uns ärgern...

----------


## Die Eine

ich hatte das Auto auch ganz neu, noch keine 2 Wochen. und da ich nur Teilkasko habe und der verantwortliche ja abgehauen ist bleib ich komplett auf allen kosten sitzen, nen paar € bekomm ich vllt aber lange nicht so viel wie ich für den bezahlt habe und vor allem nicht genug um mir nen neuen zu kaufen.
Polizei kann da ja auch nix machen, sind dem noch hinterher aber der war natürlich schon lange weg... nur Anzeige gegen unbekannt mit Fahrerflucht...

----------


## Mr.V

Saubande...hab den Schein zwar auch erst seit einem Monat, aber die ganzen Vollkoffer sind mir auch schon aufgefallen. 
Und was teilweise bei den Unfällen bzw danach abrennt, weiß ich dank Feuerwehr auch. Oft genug schon dagewesen, dass es - wie bei dir - fremdverschulden war und derjenige abgehauen ist... :Mad: 

EDIT: Aja, Mathe lernen...

----------


## Red

> Zum Thema Parkdellen: Mein Auto sieht aus wie ein Golfball. Es ist zum kotzen. Da fällt mir eine neue Delle schon nicht mehr auf.


Vielleicht reduzierts ja den Luftwiderstand.  :Mr. Red: 

@Topic: Mich kotzt an, dass es bei uns jetzt wieder bis April durch regnet.
Wobei, vielleicht gibts ja wieder im März doch noch Schnee.

----------


## georg

@Die Eine: Herzliches Beileid. Diese kurvenschneidenden Arschgeigen hab ich schon gfressen. Glauben sie sind der größte Rennfahrer und haben genau nix unter Kontrolle. Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich solchen Deppen schon ausgewichen bin um einen Frontalcrash zu vermeiden. Unzählige Male. Wenigstens hab ich einen mal den Rückspiegel bei so einer Aktion abgerissen. Das hat mich mit etwas Genugtuung erfüllt.  :Devil:  Sollte ich mal in einem Auto/LKW unterwegs sein wo es mir wurscht ist wenn mir so ein Nachwuchsrennfahrer mit tiefergelegten Prolo hineinkracht dann bleib ich auf meiner Spur und der Typ ist hoffentlich hinüber.

----------


## Laubfrosch

den rückspiegel?? 

ich wusste schon immer das du zaubern kannst  :Smile: 

seitenspiegel wär ja noch machbar gwesen...

----------


## Die Eine

danke :Smile: 
musst du aber aufpassen das du nicht auch hinüber bist :Wink: 
ich glaub wenn ich drauf gehalten hätte wär jetzt nicht mehr viel von mir übrig... ich wünsche dem blöden Penner nur, dass er sich mit seinem Auto demnächst um irgend nen Baum wickelt... ich kann's nicht verstehen wie man da einfach abhauen kann...

----------


## georg

> den rückspiegel??
> 
> ich wusste schon immer das du zaubern kannst
> 
> seitenspiegel wär ja noch machbar gwesen...


 LOL Ja klar mein ich Seitenspiegel..  :Wink: 




> musst du aber aufpassen das du nicht auch hinüber bist


 Hab ja geschrieben in einer Karre wos mir wurscht ist. Also min. G , Dogde RAM mit massiven Kuhfänger oder LKW..  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## georg

Ach ja, was mich ankotzt: Hab bei meinem Auto die Bremsscheiben und die Fahrwerksgummis in einer Fachwerkstätte tauschen lassen. (Komm selber nicht dazu)
Nachdem ich das Auto wieder hab fahr ich auf der Autobahn - so 160 oder so - und es klackert. Denk ich mir gibts ja nicht, war grad in der Werkstätte. Daraufhin fängt er hinten ein wenig zu vibrieren an und zwar nicht wegen der Bassbox (hab ich keine). Also ich raus auf den Pannenstreifen und schau mir das Fahrwerk an, fällt mir nichts auf. Dann denk ich scheiß drauf es regnet zwar und ich stehe auf der Südautobahn aber jetzt schau ich nach und nehm mal die Räder runter. Also schraub ich die Diebstahlsicherung von den tollen Alufelgen ab und staune nicht schlecht. Alle Radschrauben sind draussen.  :EEK!:  Also knall ichs an und schau mir die anderen Räder an.

Waren auf allen 4 Räder die Schrauben entweder gerade mal handfest angelegt oder gerade mal so weit drinnen, dass die Diebstahlsicherung die die Schrauben abdeckt gerade draufgeht.  :EEK!:   :Eek:   :Evil: 

Das ist jetzt die dritte Werkstätte die einen richtigen gewaltigen Scheiß baut. Ich mein, hab nur ich so ein Pech oder ist das normal? Wenn das normal ist würde mich interessieren wie viele Unfälle wegen Pfusch in der Werkstätte passieren (und die Kiwara uberhöhte Geschwindigkeit hinschreiben. Hättens bei mir ja auch gemacht, waren ja 160km/h). Ich sag mal ich bin nicht so ein Ar$chloch, dass mich jeder Mechaniker gleich in den Himmel schicken will. (Für einen Maschinenbauer bin ich in der Werkstätte sogar sehr verträglich, kenn den Schraubschei$ ja von mir selber.)  :Devil: 

edit: Die anderen Schräubchen, Radaufängung etc was man halt so aufmachen muß um die Gummis zu tuaschen hab ich jetzt noch garnicht kontrolliert. Also wenn ihr nichts mehr von mir hören solltet..  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Evil:

----------


## robertg202

Schreib doch bitte bei welcher Werkstätte Du das machen hast lassen. 
Damit es nicht anderen auch so geht!
Immerhin: der Werkstätte bist Du ja nix schuldig, die hätten Dich fast umgebracht!!!
Das ist kein Spaß wenn Dir bei 160 der Reifen wegfliegt! Auto kaputt und Du kaputt.

----------


## punkt

vor allem aber würd ich da auflaufen und stunk machen  :Evil:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

1. dass ich heute eis vom auto krazzen musste...
2. dass ich stress mit meiner family hab...
3. dass ich noch immer beim bundesher bin und ich mich langsam frag, wozu ich bei dem vereinn ne rettungssani ausbbildunng brauch, uum schränke zu zerlegen...

----------


## georg

Heut ist echt nicht mein Tag.  :Frown: 

Zuerst hat die 2te Intel NAS die ich heute geliefert bekommen habe die Kooperation verweigert. Offensichtlich ist das Gerät defekt. Super, jetzt kann ich die Firmenserver immer noch nicht auf einen Rutsch sichern. GRUNZ!  :Evil: 

Und dann hat mir das Schei$ CAD Programm Solid Edge (von dem ich übrigens weggehen werde auf Grund der Unzuverlässigkeit und miesen Performance) eine komplette Baugruppe von einer Maschine durcheinandergewirbelt die ich dringend für eine Doku bräuchte die eh schon letzte Woche geliefert werden hätte sollen.  :Frown:   :Evil:  GRUNZ!

edit: MEGAGRUNZ! : :Confused:  :Evil:

----------


## wuschi

> 1. dass ich heute eis vom auto krazzen musste...
> 2. dass ich stress mit meiner family hab...
> 3. dass ich noch immer beim bundesher bin und ich mich langsam frag, wozu ich bei dem vereinn ne rettungssani ausbbildunng brauch, uum schränke zu zerlegen...


sanis werden nur in allensteig gebraucht aber da gibts meistens nichts mehr zu retten... :Embarrassment: 




> Heut ist echt nicht mein Tag. 
> 
> Zuerst hat die 2te Intel NAS die ich heute geliefert bekommen habe die Kooperation verweigert. Offensichtlich ist das Gerät defekt. Super, jetzt kann ich die Firmenserver immer noch nicht auf einen Rutsch sichern. GRUNZ! 
> 
> Und dann hat mir das Schei$ CAD Programm Solid Edge (von dem ich übrigens weggehen werde auf Grund der Unzuverlässigkeit und miesen Performance) eine komplette Baugruppe von einer Maschine durcheinandergewirbelt die ich dringend für eine Doku bräuchte die eh schon letzte Woche geliefert werden hätte sollen.   GRUNZ!


es gibt tage im leben da wünscht man sicht man hätte die lockeren radschrauben doch nicht rechtzeitig entdeckt... kaffee hilf da auch nicht mehr. wird wohl länger die nächsten tage. mein beileid.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

> sanis werden nur in allensteig gebraucht aber da gibts meistens nichts mehr zu retten...


kollege von mir hat den schwerverletzten eh erstversorgen dürfen, so wie ich das mitbekommen hab...
der hat die saniprüfung aber nicht geschafft... :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 
morgen hätte ich auch bei einer übung mitfahren sollen, aber das ministerium hat ein sofortiges schießverbot für atillariegranaten verhängt.
wieso wohl...
 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## georg

Ach ja: Ich vergaß zu erwähnen, dass in der Früh das RAID des alten CAD Server inkl. Datenbank der CAD Zeichnungen das Zeitliche gesegnet hat während die Sicherung gelaufen ist. Was kurzfristig kein Problem ist weil es der alte war nur wir werden irgendwann wieder die Daten benötigen. Dh. ich kann mich darum kümmern dass irgendwer den Server wieder aus einer älteren Sicherung zurücksichert und hoffentlich die Datenbank wieder zum Laufen bringt. Ich schei$ auf die Blechtrotteln echt einen großen Haufen. Ich bin mit einer gut überlegten Ordnung in den Dateinamen (Sprechende Zeichnungsnummer und Kurzbeschreibung) in der Suche eh schneller als über so eine unnötige Datenbank die dich nur von irgendwem abhängig macht.  :Evil:

----------


## stephan-

Also den Typen von der Werkstatt würde ich zumindest verbal den Aasch aufreißen. Das kannste schon fast als versuchte Tötung sehen, wenn die die Radschrauben nicht festziehen. Sowas darf nicht passieren.

----------


## DarkSecret

Gestern ein Tag lang bmx mal gefahren,nach jahren und heute kann ich mich nicht mehr bewegen ....

----------


## Heili

regeeeeeeen

----------


## Red

> @Die Eine: Herzliches Beileid. Diese kurvenschneidenden Arschgeigen hab ich schon gfressen.


Mir kam neulich so ein Depp mit Pferdeanhänger entgegen, der auch heftigst die Kurve geschnitten hat, weil er bei der Geschwindigkeit die Kurve auf seiner Spur garantiert nicht geschafft hätte.

----------


## Laubfrosch

michl, umdrehn --> hinterher und erschiessen.  :Cool:

----------


## dolcho

www.runter-vom-gas.de

So ein Schwachsinn. Da merkt man mal wieder wie verblödet viele Leute sind.

Unfälle passieren nicht wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit,
sondern weil der Großteil der Menschheit einfach nicht Autofahren kann.

Ihre Unfähigkeit gesteht sich ja ein Großteil der Gesellschaft schon selbst ein:

Oder warum sonst wird die Kontrolle über Fahrzeuge immer mehr in die Hand von Computern gelegt und die vorgeschriebenen Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf den Straßen
- trotz des technisches Fortschritts in Sachen Fahrwerkstechnik - immer weiter nach unten korrigiert?

----------


## punkt

es ist nunmal medienwirksamer zu sagen, es wäre die geschwindigkeit, als die blödheit der menschheit. wobei man nicht außer acht lassen sollte, dass durchaus viele unfälle passieren, weil leute zu schnell fahren und die kontrolle über das fahrzeug verlieren.

----------


## Loki

meineserachtens ist es auch das vertrauen in die technik, die viele rasen lassen. wobei die meisten einfach ihr hirn bei der geburt schon abgegeben haben, anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären...

achja, mich kotzt an, das meine bremsanlage die woche nimmer gekommen ist.

----------


## dolcho

die kontrolle verlieren heißt ja in den meisten fällen, dass der fahrer scheisse baut

----------


## Loki

hat aber sehr viel mit fehlverhalten zu tun.

----------


## Laubfrosch

und dann ist man kein guter fahrer.


wenn ich teilweise bei kollegen oder mädels im auto hock, denk ich mir nur OMG. 

wer hat denen n schein gegeben?!

----------


## dolcho

wie definierst du fehlverhalten ?

----------


## Loki

> wie definierst du fehlverhalten ?


nicht dein ernst, das du mich fragst, was fehlverhalten zu bedeuten hat oder?

SO definiere ich fehlverhalten!

----------


## AnnBergamont

mein überdehntes bein(unfähigkeit wird bestraft :Big Grin: )...und meine erkältung...und das immer noch alle von schweinegrippe und em ganzen mist reden,wenn man sagt,dass man schnupfig ist :Big Grin:

----------


## LePierre

uh dann hab ioch also doch schweinegrippe?  :Big Grin: 

ich muss jetzt los zur arbeit und freu mich schon, denn um 17 uhr hab ich feierabend  :Cry:

----------


## AnnBergamont

oh du dann also auch-also schonmal zwei mit schweinegrippe :Big Grin: 
zusammen ist men weniger allein oder so.....nein...im ernst...der rotz könnte wirklich mal weggehen-schseinegrippe ist schei*e :Big Grin:

----------


## dolcho

na  "fehlverhalten" kann ja im prinzip auch schon vorliegen, wenn man sich bespielsweise absichtlich nicht an verkehrsregeln hält...aber trotzdem niemanden gefährdet

andererseits kann "fehlverhalten" auch vorliegen, wenn man sich an regeln hält, aber trotzdem fehler macht und sich und andere gefährdet.

----------


## dolcho

"Schweinegrippe" als Krankheit vorzugeben ist super.
So wird man Leute schnell los, wenn man einfach seine Ruhe haben will...

----------


## AnnBergamont

ohja...so nach dem motto...

"schatz,wir haben sooo lange nicht mehr...."

"schatzie,ich habe jetzt schweinegrippe"

"oh gott ich schlafe doch daheim"

soooo,oder so ähnlich :Big Grin: 

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DarkSecret

Was mich ankotzt. Meine Arme...Rechts und Links ne Dicke Zerrung. Wollte heute eigentlich ein coolen Biker Tag machen,nur wurde nix draus  :Frown:

----------


## Laubfrosch

ah scheiss wedder. wenn das so weiter geht arbeit ich mehr am wochenend als ich fahrn geh  :Frown: 

4Cross fahrn is so toll  :Smile:  ma könnts fast geniesen mal bisl ohne DH Bike zu sein. 


aber es geht immernoch nichts über gscheid fahrn  :Smile:

----------


## AnnBergamont

wenigstens sitzt du irgendwie auf  dem bike... :Frown: 

mein hals bringt mich noch um.......MIST-.-

----------


## DarkSecret

Mandel entzündung ?

----------


## Laubfrosch

dein Hals? ich dachte dein bein?

----------


## Marvin Tille

Nächstes Wochenende wohl letztes mal Bikepark.
Nächstes Jahr muss ich echt öfter wie 6mal in den Park.

Und das schlimmste ist, das Biken zwar das BESTE ist, ich aber nur ca. 15-18 Tage dieses Jahr fahren war, ähnlich so oft wie letztes Jahr  :Redface:

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich war die letzten jahre auch mehr im winter fahrn.


obwohl ich heuer scho verdammt viel bikeparken war.

----------


## AnnBergamont

also....ist beides....das bein ist überdehnt und der hals tut weh wie sau....eine mandelentzündung ist es zum glück noch nicht...wird es hoffentlich auch gar nicht erst.. :Frown: 

sooooooo.....jetzt dürfte es lar sein:P

----------


## DarkSecret

Wie hast du das bein Überdehnt ?

----------


## Die Eine

hm jetzt hab ich mich so daran gewöhnt den ganzen tag im bett zu liegen...
morgen komme ich bestimmt nicht pünktlich raus  :Frown:

----------


## Poison :)

eishockey-auftacktspiel verloren  :Frown:

----------


## Laubfrosch

damn.

----------


## AnnBergamont

ich wollte in eine kurve reinrutschen,war aber zu dämlich^^bzw die kurve zu schlammig.bike unter mir weg..ich hab noch versucht es zu fangen,bin aber wegen de dummen schlamms weggerutscht und dann wars soweit :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkSecret

Da braucht jemand Schlamm Reifen  :Wink:  xD.

Ist mir auch schon öfters Passiert  :Evil:

----------


## AnnBergamont

ohja....oder zuindest was anderes als die dicken bettys...denn die sind bei solchen bodenverhältnissen...naja...ich sage mal eher subuptimal :Big Grin: 
und hattest du ein bisschen mehr glück und bist "aua-frei" geblieben? :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkSecret

Ich empfehle dir die Swampthing in 2.5   :Wink: . Die fahr ich sogar meistens im Sommer.  :Smile:

----------


## AnnBergamont

welche firma it das denn?denn ich denke so nen satz "schelchtwetterreifen" it eine sehr lohnende investition...zumal die bettys eh runter sollen und ich als "allwetterreifen" die muddy marys drauftun wollte,weil die ja recht gut im allroungebrauch sein sollen^^

und um beim thema zu bleiben...mich kotzt heute an,dass ich nicht in der schuele war,und die dumme kunstklausur nachschreiben muss:/

----------


## DarkSecret

Maxxis Swampthing ;-)
oder Maxxis Wetscream
oder die neuen Schwalbe Dirty Dan oder so  :Wink: . Die sind auch super

----------


## AnnBergamont

danke :Smile: 
ich sehe schon,ich werde hier mit rat und tat fachmännsich beraten :Wink: 
find ich gut,ich glaube ich lasse mich hier mal häuslich nieder :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

Was mich heute richtig ankotzt....


... eig gar nichts.  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Nur son knecht führt sich auf als hätt man ihm die freundinn ausgespannt.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DarkSecret

Willst du auch damit anfangen ?. Ich sag nur Anita  :Wink: .

Also sei bloss leise und fang bloss nicht an von meinen Freunde/in zu reden.

@Ann
Es gibt auch noch Reifen von Intense für Matsch,die sollen auch Spitze sein.Nur glaub ich das die etwas Teurer sind.

----------


## Laubfrosch

träumst du?




die reifen nennen sich intense spike. sind super dinger.

solang der boden noch etwas griffig is würd ich eher zu swamps oder beschnittenen wetscreams greifen.

----------


## DarkSecret

Ne Träume nicht

www.wiggle.co.uk/images/inten...uder%20fro.jpg

----------


## Laubfrosch

dann bin ich etwas um dein wohl ergehen besorgt.

----------


## DarkSecret

Dann google mal.

----------


## Laubfrosch

nach deinem wohlergehen?

spike ist immernoch der schlammreifen.

intruder ist aber für den net ganz so krassen shit wohl cooler zu fahrn, rutscht nicht so über die stollen...

----------


## Nellie

Mich kotzt heute so richtig an, dass ich die nächste Mathearbeit verhauen hab.
Und dass mittlerweile alle die Krise kriegen wenn man einmal hustet, weil die Schweinegrippe jetzt auch bei uns im Dorf angekommen ist.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AnnBergamont

mein beileid...jetzt drehen sie echt alle am rad glaube ich....man man man...die impfung wurde ja heute freigegeben oder so^^

----------


## Nellie

Naja, über die Impfung gibt´s ja auch zweigeteilte Meinungen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Die machen einen so wirr mit ihrem Zeug, da weiß man überhaupt nicht mehr, was man letztendlich für gut halten soll und was für die Katz ist.

----------


## punkt

> Naja, über die Impfung gibt´s ja auch zweigeteilte Meinungen. 
> Die machen einen so wirr mit ihrem Zeug, da weiß man überhaupt nicht mehr, was man letztendlich für gut halten soll und was für die Katz ist.


fakt ist ja, das h1n1 im moment noch recht harmlos ist. aber genauso könnte sich die sache bald ändern. man weiß es halt nicht. das risiko des impfstoffes ist dabei aber nahezu null.

----------


## Laubfrosch

wir könntn morgen auch alle tod sein.  :Smile: 


pharmakonzerne....

----------


## AnnBergamont

der große run auf die impfungen ist jedenfalls ausgeblieben...vll eben gerade,weil keiner so recht weiß was er denken soll :Big Grin: 
um mal beim thema zu bleiben.....ähm es kotzt mich an,dass....mir gerade nichts neues einfällt :Big Grin:

----------


## Nellie

> fakt ist ja, das h1n1 im moment noch recht harmlos ist. aber genauso könnte sich die sache bald ändern. man weiß es halt nicht. das risiko des impfstoffes ist dabei aber nahezu null.


Naja, so würde ich das jetzt nicht sagen.
Wenn man in den Zeitungen Schlagzeilen wie "Massenversuch an der deutschen Bevölkerung" und Co. liest, dann überlegt man sich das Ganze doch schon zweimal. Außerdem sind die Impfstoffe angeblich kaum geprüft, weil die Sicherheitstests wohl nicht sehr umfangreich sein mussten. Also hat doch letztendlich wieder kaum jemand eine Ahnung, wie sich das Zeug zukünftig auswirkt. 
Das ist das gleiche wie bei der Gebärmutterhalskrebsimpfung damals - Jeder rennt zum impfen als ginge es um sein Leben und im nachhinein denken sie dann erstmal nach. Damals waren die Langzeitwirkungen des Impfstoffs nämlich nicht bekannt (und sind es meines Wissens nach bis heute nicht).   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wuschi

ich hab in meinem leben schon BSE und SARS-pandemien überlebt, da wird H1N1 mich auch nicht umbringen...  :EEK!: 
solang ich niemanden kenne der jemanden kennt der wen kennt der sich infiziert hat denk ich über eine impfung nicht eimal nach. die schweinegrippe gibts ja eh nur in den medien...

----------


## Flo(w)rider

du hattest BSE?   :EEK!:

----------


## Nellie

Bei uns im Dorf gibt´s jetzt halt schon drei oder vier Fälle und deswegen kriegen jetzt alle die Panik. Die Leute vom Land halt.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## wuschi

> du hattest BSE?


ich hab die pandemien überlebt, und nicht gsagt, dass ich infiziert war bin.




> Bei uns im Dorf gibt´s jetzt halt schon drei oder vier Fälle und deswegen kriegen jetzt alle die Panik. Die Leute vom Land halt.


wenn ich mal mehrere leute kennen würde, würd ich wahrscheinlich auch impfen gehen. wenns mal in einer ortschaft ausbricht kanns schnell gehen...

----------


## Nellie

Ich kenn die Leute nicht und hatte auch keinen Kontakt zu ihnen. 
Deswegen seh ich ehrlich gesagt keine Notwendigkeit darin. Außerdem bezweifle ich ja stark, dass die Ansteckungsgefahr für mich wächst, weil im Dorf drei Menschen einen (glücklicherweise) harmlosen Verlauf der Schweinegrippe hatten wenn man mal bedenkt, dass ich täglich in eine Schule mit über tausend Schülern pilgern muss und dort mit hunderten in Kontakt komme. Das war ja letztendlich auch der Grund für meine Überlegung - Bei so vielen Menschen auf engem Raum kann´s ja schneller gehen als man denkt.

----------


## bushbaby

was mich soooooooooooooo ankotzt... dass ich dieses Jahr das Dh-biken für mich entdeckt hab, es grad sooooooooo viel Spaß macht und jetzt die Parks geschlossen sind  :Frown:

----------


## georg

> Wenn man in den Zeitungen Schlagzeilen wie "Massenversuch an der deutschen Bevölkerung" und Co. liest, dann überlegt man sich das Ganze doch schon zweimal. Außerdem sind die Impfstoffe angeblich kaum geprüft, weil die Sicherheitstests wohl nicht sehr umfangreich sein mussten. Also hat doch letztendlich wieder kaum jemand eine Ahnung, wie sich das Zeug zukünftig auswirkt.


Das ist zum größten Teil auch Panikmache. Das kaufen halt mehr Leute als vernünftige Analysen.

Fakt ist die Verstärker die in dem Impfstoff eingesetzt werden, werden in vielen eingesetzt. Fakt ist auch, dass er eigentlich nicht notwendig ist, aber es macht den Impfstoff billiger weil man ihn verdünnen kann. Um die Pharmaindustrie auch etwas zu verteidigen: Gäbe es diesen Verstärker nicht, wäre es derzeit unmöglich die verlangten Mengen bereitzustellen.
Unter Umständen schützt der Impfstoff mit Verstärker sogar besser. Aber der Verstärker hat auch mehr Nebenwirkungen. Das ist bekannt und zwar nicht deswegen weil das unerprobt und noch nie eingesetzt wurde sonderen eben deshalb, weil er schon eingesetzt wurde.

Fakt ist weiters, dass die Grippe bei weitem nicht so dramatisch verläuft wie befürchtet. Also, dass sich jetzt jeder impfen läßt wird wohl nicht notwendig sein, wohl aber Leute die gefährdet sind, also Ärzte, KH Personal oder Leute die viel mit anderen zu tun haben, Lehrer, Postler, Bahnbedienstete etc. Wie es weiter gehen soll, müssen gescheitere Köpfe dann entscheiden. Aber eine Impfung ist einer Bevölkerung die allgemein ein paar Wochen danierderliegt wohl vorzuziehen. Da muß man halt entscheiden was schlimmer ist: Die Nebenwirkungen der Impfung oder die Krankheit.

Unschön ist in D halt, dass 2 Impfstoffe bestellt wurden. Einer mit dem Verstärker (GSK, Novartis) und der aus Österreich (Baxter)  :Wink:  ohne und das "gemeine" Volk den "günstigeren" kriegt und die gefährdeten Personenkreise den anderen.

Das erinnert halt extrem an eine 2 Klassenmedizin. Aber ehrlich gesagt, es hat auch gute Gründe, dass es so gehandhabt wird. Nur ist es teilweise vertrottelt und ungeschickt durchgezogen und vermittelt worden. Dass zB Schwangere und Kinder auch den normalen Impfstoff mit Verstärker kriegen sollen ist zB sehr heftig umstritten.

Aber wie oben schon erwähnt: Dieser Zusatz ist schon in etlichen anderen Imfpstoffen auch drinnen also sehr wohl erprobt und getestet nur halt nicht mit genau diesen Impfstoff.

----------


## punkt

> Unschön ist in D halt, dass 2 Impfstoffe bestellt wurden. Einer mit dem Verstärker (GSK, Novartis) und der aus Österreich (Baxter)  ohne und das "gemeine" Volk den "günstigeren" kriegt und die gefährdeten Personenkreise den anderen.


ansich waren es ja sogar NUR die politiker, die den "besseren" impfstoff bekommen sollen. bei mir im krankenhaus haben wir auch nur den verstärkten pandemieimpfstoff. grade das macht uns hierzulande ja etwas stutzig. es wäre durchaus nachvollziehbar, wenn alle direkt gefährdeten gruppen den normalen impfstoff erhalten würden, aber dieser bleibt ja ausschließlich den elitären politikern vorbehalten.

----------


## georg

Als "elitär" würde ich den nicht bezeichnen. Der verstärkte Impfstoff wirkt vermutlich besser nur mit etwas mehr Nebenwirkungen. Aber da begebe ich mich jetzt auf ein Terrain wo ich mich überhaupt nicht mehr auskenne und nur nachplappern kann.

Wie auch immer es schaut total blöde aus.

----------


## punkt

> Als "elitär" würde ich den nicht bezeichnen. Der verstärkte Impfstoff wirkt vermutlich besser nur mit etwas mehr Nebenwirkungen. Aber da begebe ich mich jetzt auf ein Terrain wo ich mich überhaupt nicht mehr auskenne und nur nachplappern kann.
> 
> Wie auch immer es schaut total blöde aus.


Eben, es sieht blöd aus und stärkt nicht grade das Vertrauen in die Politik.
Studien an zigtausend Probanten haben gezeigt, dass der verstärkte Impfstoff genauso gut vertragen wird, wie z.B. Tetanus oder andere alltägliche Impfstoffe. Dass es sehr oft zu Schmerzen etc. im Arm kommt liegt zwar an den Verstärkersubstanzen, tritt aber auch bei sehr vielen anderen Impfungen auf. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass es bald die ersten medienwirksamen Meldungen geben wird, dass Leute nach der Impfung verstorben sind. Da wird der Aufschrei sicher erstmal groß sein. Genauso war es ja bei der neu eingeführten Impfung gegen Gebärmutterhalskrebs, aber das führt jetzt wieder zu weit  :Big Grin: 

Mich würd eher interessieren, ob ihr euch impfen lasst, oder nicht.

----------


## DarkSecret

Ich lass mich nicht Impfen,nur halt gegen die normale Grippe und das wird diese Woche sein.

Ich vertrau halt den Bratten nicht,auch wenn ich weis das die Medien wieder alles übertreiben und wieder Panik verbreiten wollen.

----------


## AnnBergamont

wollen wir einen schweinegrippe-thread eröffnen-scheint ja doch ein thema zu sein,das uns alle sehr bewegt :Big Grin:  
nein,scherz beiseite...mich kotzt an,dass ich hier immer noch krank im bett rumliegen muss.......schon so ein "bisschen" vor den anus..irgendwie-.-

 :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkSecret

Biken geht trozdem noch ;D

----------


## AnnBergamont

nee,das  habe ich einmal gemacht..danach lag ich drei wochen auf der nase^^
aber bald...bald  hat mich mein schätzchen wieder^^

----------


## Loki

mich kotzt an, das ich grad rausgefunden habe, das ich meine "neue" hope bremsanlage ohne adapter nur mit 165/145er und mit adapter nur mit 205/185er scheiben fahren kann... kacke...

falls einer andere bremssättel liegen hat, kanner sich ja melden!

ich bin jetzt erstmal frust schieben.

----------


## DarkSecret

> nee,das  habe ich einmal gemacht..danach lag ich drei wochen auf der nase^^
> aber bald...bald  hat mich mein schätzchen wieder^^


Ich mach das immer,mir geht es sogar meisten besser ^^.
Weis nicht warum

@Loki
Frag mal im Gelben Forum den Napalmdeath oder den 888 to 888 nox [oder so].

----------


## Loki

@dark secret: hab allgemein in beiden boards mal ne suchanfrage gestellt.

habe nu ja auch keine lust 70 euros für einen sattel zu zahlen. wenn das der fall ist, fahr ich meine auriga weiter und verscheuer die m4 wieder...  :Evil:

----------


## DasMatti

mich kotzt an, dass die massenmedien einen äußert schokierenden Trauerfall in der Familie öffenltich breittreten, und effektheischend fehlinformationen verbreiten, die die Polizei aus ermitlungstaktischen gründen nicht frei gibt - und im endeffekt sind alles nur spekulationen...
drecksbande von BILD TZ usw.....

und zivilrechtlich hat man nichtmal eine handhabe gegen diese leute...  :Evil:

----------


## Laubfrosch

so isses leider

schweinebande.

----------


## AnnBergamont

oh mein frosch ist da :Big Grin:  :Smile: 
es ist doch so.....wenn man durch etwas an geld kommen kann...ist den meisten leuten jedes mittel recht...und was man dagegen tun kann....im prinzip nichts...außer die sachen einfach nicht zu lesen oder anzusehen.
das dumme ist nur,dass es dann neue geben wird,die es immer wieder versuchen..und iwer wird den schund immer unterstützen-.-

----------


## DasMatti

das nervige ist nur, wenn man davon persönlich betroffen ist, und verwante unter dieser Aktion seelisch wirklich arg am leiden sind...trotzdem kann man als verwanter 1. grades keine Unterlassung erzwingen... in solchen fällen bin ich total gegen Pressefreiheit!!!

----------


## Laubfrosch

naja die private persönlichkeit sollte man schon schützen find ich.

geht die öffentlichkeit doch nichts an was du daheim treibst.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

mich kotzt an, dass ich das was ich am samstag vorgehabt habe (radfahren, seit ewigkeiten mal wieder), vergessen kann, weil ich am samstag um 1300 in der kaserne sein muss...

----------


## Mr.V

> oh mein frosch ist da
> es ist doch so.....wenn man durch etwas an geld kommen kann...ist den meisten leuten jedes mittel recht...und was man dagegen tun kann....im prinzip nichts...außer die sachen einfach nicht zu lesen oder anzusehen.
> das dumme ist nur,dass es dann neue geben wird,die es immer wieder versuchen..und iwer wird den schund immer unterstützen-.-



Nicht nur irgendwer...leider Gottes die Mehrheit. Man braucht sich ja nur die Auflage der "Bild" ansehen. Bin mir da jetzt nicht sicher, aber ist doch bei euch in Deutschland die Auflagenstärkste "Zeitung". Und bei uns gibt's als Pendant dazu die "Kronen Zeitung", genauso ein manipulierendes Sensationsblatt...aber der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung gefällt's. Man sollte bei allen Medien kritisch sein, also bitte seht mich jetzt nicht als militanten Anti-Boulevardzeitungen-Menschen  :Stick Out Tongue:  (was für eine Wort Kreation...)

----------


## stephan-

Wieso kannst du gegen falsche Schlagzeilen nichts unternehmen? Hat man da wirklich gar keine Mittel?!?



Zur Schweinegrippe: Ich werde mich garantiert nicht impfen lassen. Ich glaube zwar nicht an irgendeine Verschwörung, aber das Ganze ist mir trotzdem höchst suspekt.
Vogelgrippe, BSE, Schweinegrippe.. viel viel Trubel um nichts! Was die Schweinegrippe bisher "angerichtet" hat ist ein großer Witz. Deutsche Ärzte "bringen" pro Jahr ~40.000 Menschen "um", durch Ärztepfusch. Das sind pro Tag 30-40 Leute die deswegen sterben. Werden deswegen Ärzte gemieden? 
Klar, der Vergleich hinkt etwas, wie gesagt.. an normaler Grippe sterben jährlich 20.000 Leute und die Schweinegrippe hat bisher wie viele Leute umgebracht in Deutschland?! Dafür muss man Impfstoff in millionenfacher Ausführung einkaufen? Das ist meiner Meinung nach totale Panikmache hinter der, wie immer, nur zwei Dinge stehen: Geld und Macht.
Es wird systematisch Panik verbreitet indem gesagt wird, das ein neues Virus auftaucht. Zuerst werden sehr hohe Infektionsraten/Todesfälle veröffentlicht, Tage später werden die Zahlen rapide nach unten verbessert, das kriegt aber niemand mehr mit, dass es eben statt 4000 Leuten nur 4 waren. So ist unterbewusst eine Gefahr im menschlichen Gehirn gespeichert.
Dann kommen aberwitzige Prognosen wie "das Virus wird mutieren und dann tödlich sein, auch wenn es das momentan nicht ist" - so ein Unsinn. Wer kann denn bitte in die Zukunft sehen? Weltweite Pandemie, Ausbreitung hier und da, alle krank, alle tot. Wir werden gewaltig manipuliert, auch wenn das nichts neues ist. Dazu noch der Klopper mit dem "speziellen Impfstoff für Politiker", das sagt auch alles (Wirksamkeit mal außen vorgelassen).
Ich werde mich keinesfalls impfen lassen, wobei ich im Allgemeinen absoluter Impfbefürworter bin und mich eigentlich auch jährlich gegen Grippe impfen lasse.

----------


## Marvin Tille

> ....
> Wir werden gewaltig manipuliert, auch wenn das nichts neues ist. 
> ....
>  Ich werde mich keinesfalls impfen lassen, wobei ich im Allgemeinen absoluter Impfbefürworter bin und mich eigentlich auch jährlich gegen Grippe impfen lasse.


Ich werde die Illuminaten auch nicht unterstützen....die haben bestimmt etwas damit zu tun.

----------


## DarkSecret

> Wieso kannst du gegen falsche Schlagzeilen nichts unternehmen? Hat man da wirklich gar keine Mittel?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Zur Schweinegrippe: Ich werde mich garantiert nicht impfen lassen. Ich glaube zwar nicht an irgendeine Verschwörung, aber das Ganze ist mir trotzdem höchst suspekt.
> Vogelgrippe, BSE, Schweinegrippe.. viel viel Trubel um nichts! Was die Schweinegrippe bisher "angerichtet" hat ist ein großer Witz. Deutsche Ärzte "bringen" pro Jahr ~40.000 Menschen "um", durch Ärztepfusch. Das sind pro Tag 30-40 Leute die deswegen sterben. Werden deswegen Ärzte gemieden? 
> Klar, der Vergleich hinkt etwas, wie gesagt.. an normaler Grippe sterben jährlich 20.000 Leute und die Schweinegrippe hat bisher wie viele Leute umgebracht in Deutschland?! Dafür muss man Impfstoff in millionenfacher Ausführung einkaufen? Das ist meiner Meinung nach totale Panikmache hinter der, wie immer, nur zwei Dinge stehen: Geld und Macht.
> Es wird systematisch Panik verbreitet indem gesagt wird, das ein neues Virus auftaucht. Zuerst werden sehr hohe Infektionsraten/Todesfälle veröffentlicht, Tage später werden die Zahlen rapide nach unten verbessert, das kriegt aber niemand mehr mit, dass es eben statt 4000 Leuten nur 4 waren. So ist unterbewusst eine Gefahr im menschlichen Gehirn gespeichert.
> Dann kommen aberwitzige Prognosen wie "das Virus wird mutieren und dann tödlich sein, auch wenn es das momentan nicht ist" - so ein Unsinn. Wer kann denn bitte in die Zukunft sehen? Weltweite Pandemie, Ausbreitung hier und da, alle krank, alle tot. Wir werden gewaltig manipuliert, auch wenn das nichts neues ist. Dazu noch der Klopper mit dem "speziellen Impfstoff für Politiker", das sagt auch alles (Wirksamkeit mal außen vorgelassen).
> Ich werde mich keinesfalls impfen lassen, wobei ich im Allgemeinen absoluter Impfbefürworter bin und mich eigentlich auch jährlich gegen Grippe impfen lasse.


Bin ganz deiner Meinung.
Und ich wette mit euch,das die Grippe diese oder nexte Woche noch "Schlimmer" wird.

Weil die Impfungen müssen ja unters Volk gebracht werden.

----------


## stephan-

> Ich werde die Illuminaten auch nicht unterstützen....die haben bestimmt etwas damit zu tun.


Sarkastisch auf irgendetwas zu antworten ist natürlich der beste Weg, wenn man keine Ahnung vom Thema hat, keine Argumente vorbringen kann, aber trotzdem etwas sagen möchte. Glückwunsch.

----------


## Marvin Tille

Bitte schön, war zwar ein wenig anders gemeint, aber wayn.
Bin der selben Meinung wie du, auch wenn das jetzt anders klang.  :Redface: 


Nun ja, gute Nacht  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## punkt

> Wieso kannst du gegen falsche Schlagzeilen nichts unternehmen? Hat man da wirklich gar keine Mittel?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Zur Schweinegrippe: Ich werde mich garantiert nicht impfen lassen. Ich glaube zwar nicht an irgendeine Verschwörung, aber das Ganze ist mir trotzdem höchst suspekt.
> Vogelgrippe, BSE, Schweinegrippe.. viel viel Trubel um nichts! Was die Schweinegrippe bisher "angerichtet" hat ist ein großer Witz. Deutsche Ärzte "bringen" pro Jahr ~40.000 Menschen "um", durch Ärztepfusch. Das sind pro Tag 30-40 Leute die deswegen sterben. Werden deswegen Ärzte gemieden? 
> Klar, der Vergleich hinkt etwas, wie gesagt.. an normaler Grippe sterben jährlich 20.000 Leute und die Schweinegrippe hat bisher wie viele Leute umgebracht in Deutschland?! Dafür muss man Impfstoff in millionenfacher Ausführung einkaufen? Das ist meiner Meinung nach totale Panikmache hinter der, wie immer, nur zwei Dinge stehen: Geld und Macht.
> Es wird systematisch Panik verbreitet indem gesagt wird, das ein neues Virus auftaucht. Zuerst werden sehr hohe Infektionsraten/Todesfälle veröffentlicht, Tage später werden die Zahlen rapide nach unten verbessert, das kriegt aber niemand mehr mit, dass es eben statt 4000 Leuten nur 4 waren. So ist unterbewusst eine Gefahr im menschlichen Gehirn gespeichert.
> Dann kommen aberwitzige Prognosen wie "das Virus wird mutieren und dann tödlich sein, auch wenn es das momentan nicht ist" - so ein Unsinn. Wer kann denn bitte in die Zukunft sehen? Weltweite Pandemie, Ausbreitung hier und da, alle krank, alle tot. Wir werden gewaltig manipuliert, auch wenn das nichts neues ist. Dazu noch der Klopper mit dem "speziellen Impfstoff für Politiker", das sagt auch alles (Wirksamkeit mal außen vorgelassen).
> Ich werde mich keinesfalls impfen lassen, wobei ich im Allgemeinen absoluter Impfbefürworter bin und mich eigentlich auch jährlich gegen Grippe impfen lasse.


ich lasse mich impfen. nicht aus dem grund, dass die schweinegrippe gefährlich wäre. die ist wahrhaftig harmlos. das problem ist aber, dass es sich offensichtlich um einen virusstamm handelt, der sich gerne "weiterentwickelt" und man einfach nicht weiß, ob sich der virus soweit verändert, dass es doch gefährlicher wird. 
genauso war es ja auch bei der vogelgrippe. der unterschied ist aber, dass die vogelgrippe regional begrenzt war/ist und die schweinegrippe die kriterien einer pandemie erfüllt. aus diesem grund fährt man halt die schiene, so früh wie möglich zu impfen und zu hoffen, dass die impfung auch dann wirkt, wenn sich der virus verändert hat.

----------


## stephan-

> um einen virusstamm handelt, der sich gerne "weiterentwickelt" und man einfach nicht weiß, ob sich der virus soweit verändert, dass es doch gefährlicher wird. 
> dass die impfung auch dann wirkt, wenn sich der virus verändert hat.


Und genau das ist das Problem. Wenn der Virus sich weiterentwickelt, ist die Impfung eh für die Katz.

----------


## LePierre

der virus ist auf katzen uebertragbar???  :Rolleyes: 


lieber vorsorglich impfen lassen als nachher dumm darszustehen.

----------


## stephan-

> der virus ist auf katzen uebertragbar??? 
> 
> 
> lieber vorsorglich impfen lassen als nachher dumm darszustehen.



Geh dir ruhig deine Impfung abholen. Wegen vier Tagen Krankheit - im Fall eines Falles - lass ich mir sicher nicht irgendein Gebräu in den Arm jagen.
Aber pass auf, dass du nicht plötzlich _durch_ die Impfung dumm dastehst.  :Smile:

----------


## BATMAN

> Vogelgrippe, BSE, Schweinegrippe.. viel viel Trubel um nichts!


Hast Du eigentlich eine Ahnung wieviel Tiere deswegen sterben mußten?  :Confused: 

In USA gibts anscheinend nun eine zweite Grippewelle, da der Erreger mutiert ist. Halte auch nichts von Panikmache, aber man sollte schon sensibel mit dem Thema umgehen. 

Grad wegen Leuten, die große Reden schwingen und aus Prinzip oder zwecks der Zuhörerschaft dagegen sind, wird doch erst der Trubel immer gemacht.
Diese Leute sind dann auch die ersten die laut aufschreien, wenns wirklich brenzlig wird.

Das Risiko kann jeder für sich selber abschätzen. Als Schulkind, Student, Elternteil, öffentliche Verkehrsmittelnutzer oder Angestellter mit viel Publikumsverkehr würde ich mich impfen lassen. Als Schreibtischpupser kann man auch abwarten wie sich das ganze entwickelt.

Hab mich selber auch noch nie gegen Grippe impfen lassen und kann mich momentan auch nich mal mehr erinnern, wann ich die letzte hatte. Dennoch schließe ich eine Impfung nicht aus.
In Nürberg gabs bis jetzt 120 Fälle und der Chef meiner Frau lag auch schon ne Woche platt. Teils ist der "Erreger" gar nich so weit weg.




> das problem ist aber, dass es sich offensichtlich um einen virusstamm handelt, der sich gerne "weiterentwickelt" und man einfach nicht weiß, ob sich der virus soweit verändert, dass es doch gefährlicher wird.
> genauso war es ja auch bei der vogelgrippe. der unterschied ist aber, dass die vogelgrippe regional begrenzt war/ist und die schweinegrippe die kriterien einer pandemie erfüllt. aus diesem grund fährt man halt die schiene, so früh wie möglich zu impfen und zu hoffen, dass die impfung auch dann wirkt, wenn sich der virus verändert hat.


dieser Aspekt ist wohl vielen zu hoch
Vorsorge ist da sicher billiger als nachher davon überrollt zu werden

----------


## stephan-

> Hast Du eigentlich eine Ahnung wieviel Tiere deswegen sterben mußten?


Um die geht es hier primär wohl kaum. Ich meinte rein auf den Menschen bezogen, vorallem die Relation zwischen medial verbreiteter Panik und tatsächlichen Fällen.




> In USA gibts anscheinend nun eine zweite Grippewelle, da der Erreger mutiert ist. Halte auch nichts von Panikmache, aber man sollte schon sensibel mit dem Thema umgehen. 
> 
> Grad wegen Leuten, die große Reden schwingen und aus Prinzip oder zwecks der Zuhörerschaft dagegen sind, wird doch erst der Trubel immer gemacht.
> Diese Leute sind dann auch die ersten die laut aufschreien, wenns wirklich brenzlig wird.


- Erstmal abwarten. Ich sage nicht, dass das alles Humbug ist. Aber ich würde mich niemals blind impfen lassen weil die Blöd-Zeitung das sagt. Man muss hinterfragen und darf das einem vorgesetzte nicht stur hinnehmen. Denkt ihr der Pharmaindustrie geht es um eure Gesundheit? Ich hoffe, dass hier niemand so naiv ist. Interessant ist auch der Fall, der letztens auftauchte, das ein enger Berater der Regierung _komischerweise_ sehr eng mit der Pharmalobby in Verbindung steht. Wie kommt das bloss? Es geht hier um Geld und Macht und nicht darum, das die Menschen gesund bleiben - wie immer eben.

- Das musst du mir genauer erklären. Es gibt Trubel, weil es kritische Menschen gibt, die die offiziellen Aussagen hinterfragen? Macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn, denn ohne diese sinnfrei gestreute Panik ("34678 Menschen erkrankt". Zwei Tage später waren es doch nur 38), gäbe es die hinterfragenden Leute überhaupt nicht. Das Eine bedingt das Andere.
Natürlich gibt es Leute, die die Gelegenheit nutzen um ihre Verschwörungstheorien unter die Leute zu bringen. Ich sage auch nicht, dass man solchen Theorien glauben schenken sollte, aber viele davon enthalten nunmal einige Fakten, die man nicht abstreiten kann. Darum ist es an einem selbst, darüber nachzudenken und entsprechende Konsequenzen zu ziehen.
www.sein.de/koerper/heilung/2...-menschen.html
Das hier z.B. - die Grundidee ansich ist mMn absoluter Schwachsinn, da man an toten Menschen sowieso nichts verdient. Aber einige Fakten sind doch ganz interessant, z.B. das veränderte Pandemiegesetz, oder:



> Wieso wiederholen einerseits die Medien in einem Anfall von Megalomanie hellseherisch tagtäglich die Meldung, daß das Virus der Grippe A/H1N1 eine Unmenge von Opfern verursachen wird, während andrerseits die Fakten beweisen, daß es sich um ein einfaches Grippchen handelt, das gerade mal vier Tage andauert und nur gerade 2000 Tote in mehr als fünf Monaten gefordert hat? Eine gewöhnliche Grippe hätte im selben Zeitraum 200 000 Tote verursacht!


Auf der Mitte der Seite ist auch beschrieben, wie so eine Panik ausgelöst wird, mit den hohen Sterberaten, die später korrigiert wurden.
Natürlich steht da totaler Schwachsinn drin, wie mit den Konzentrationslagern. Das ist klar, aber einige Sachen, wie gesagt.. am besten selbst lesen.




> In Nürberg gabs bis jetzt 120 Fälle und der Chef meiner Frau lag auch schon ne Woche platt. Teils ist der "Erreger" gar nich so weit weg.


Ja, das ist eine lächerlich kleine Zahl. Bedenke, wie viele Menschen jährlich an normaler Grippe sterben (sterben, nicht bloss krank werden!). Genau das ist das Bild was von den Medien suggeriert wird: Alle sind krank, das Virus WIRD mutieren, die Welt wird lahmgelegt, wir werden alle sterben.





> dieser Aspekt ist wohl vielen zu hoch
> Vorsorge ist da sicher billiger als nachher davon überrollt zu werden


Allgemein ist Vorsorge eine gute Sache, klarer Fall. Wie schon gesagt, ich bin wirklich kein Impfgegner, aber was momentan vor sich geht lässt das Vertrauen doch arg bröckeln und man muss kritisch hinterfragen, was hier eigentlich abläuft.


Edit: Puh, ganz schön viel geworden. Ich hoffe, man kann das hier vernünftig diskutieren, ohne persönlich und beleidigend zu werden, wie man es in Foren oft mal antrifft.

----------


## LePierre

> Geh dir ruhig deine Impfung abholen. Wegen vier Tagen Krankheit - im Fall eines Falles - lass ich mir sicher nicht irgendein Gebräu in den Arm jagen.
> Aber pass auf, dass du nicht plötzlich _durch_ die Impfung dumm dastehst.


ich steh immer dumm da  :Big Grin:  da brauch ich keine sinnlose impfung zu  :Wink:

----------


## oliwa

ich habe mich mit dem thema nie richtig auseinander gesetzt, aber
könnt ihr euch noch an die vogelgrippe erinnern? war damals doch das selbe wie jetzt mit der schweinegrippe, oder?

----------


## punkt

> Und genau das ist das Problem. Wenn der Virus sich weiterentwickelt, ist die Impfung eh für die Katz.


sorry, aber anstatt sinnlos irgendwelche großen reden nachzuplappern, solltest du dich vielleicht erst informieren und dann evtl. meinen post nochmal lesen.




> ich habe mich mit dem thema nie richtig auseinander gesetzt, aber
> könnt ihr euch noch an die vogelgrippe erinnern? war damals doch das selbe wie jetzt mit der schweinegrippe, oder?


nein, nicht ganz.

----------


## oliwa

wo liegen die unterschiede?

vogelgrippe: 
unglaubliche panikmache, 2 monate lang in jeder zeitung die schlagzeilen und seit dem hat man überhaupt nix mehr gehört von der vogelgrippe!

......und ich vermute mal das es mit der schweinegrippe genau so sein wird. hoffentlich!!

----------


## punkt

> wo liegen die unterschiede?
> 
> vogelgrippe: 
> unglaubliche panikmache, 2 monate lang in jeder zeitung die schlagzeilen und seit dem hat man überhaupt nix mehr gehört von der vogelgrippe!
> 
> ......und ich vermute mal das es mit der schweinegrippe genau so sein wird. hoffentlich!!


anstatt bild schlagzeilen zu lesen und direkt alles zu verteufeln, wäre es besser, sich mal ernsthaft zu informieren. dann kann man ganz gut unterscheiden, was panikmache ist und was wirklichkeit. 
der größte unterschied ist die ausbreitung der erreger. h5n1 wurde von tier zu mensch übertragen und trat vor allem dort auf, wo mensch und tier eng zusammenleben (eben nicht bei uns). die schweinegrippe hingegen breitet sich von mensch zu mensch aus und ist deshalb auch so schnell in alle welt getragen worden. im moment sind die krankheitsverläufe sehr milde, zum glück. wäre es anders, hätten wir ein ernsthaftes problem. die gefahr ist halt, dass sich der erreger soweit verändert, dass die symptome akuter und damit lebensbedrohlich werden. die impfung schützt vor der aktuellen variante des virus, das ist klar. wie es aussieht, wenn es schlimmer wird, weiß man nicht. man geht aber stark davon aus, dass die impfung auch dann noch wirkt, wenn auch nicht mit 100% schutz. man muss auch ganz klar sagen, dass es im moment noch genug impfstoff gibt und dieser knapp wird, falls die lage eskaliert.
nun ist es jedem selbst überlassen, ob er die chance auf schutz wahrnimmt, oder einfach abwartet und das beste hofft.

----------


## Flo(w)rider

ihr könntets unter umständen zum beispiel vielleicht denke ich ungefähr einen schweinegrippfe fred eröffenen und so halt  :Cool:

----------


## Nellie

> .. bei mir im krankenhaus haben wir auch nur den verstärkten pandemieimpfstoff ..


Daraus schließe ich jetzt mal, dass du im Krankenhaus arbeitest?
Muss sich das Gesundheitspersonal nicht sowieso impfen lassen oder war das lediglich eine Empfehlung?

----------


## wuschi

ich bin auch der meinung, dass alles nur panikmacherei ist. deshalb erfindet die ukrainische regierung vermutlich auch folgende zahlen:
www.orf.at/ticker/346240.html
(komisch dass die dort solche zahlen erfinden wo sie doch ger keinen impfstoff geordert haben...)

----------


## punkt

> Daraus schließe ich jetzt mal, dass du im Krankenhaus arbeitest?
> Muss sich das Gesundheitspersonal nicht sowieso impfen lassen oder war das lediglich eine Empfehlung?


eine impfpflicht besteht erstmal nicht, diese müsste von oberster stelle verfügt und verantwortet werden. es gibt lediglich eine empfehlung, sich impfen zu lassen. ziel dieser empfehlung ist es, die versorgung der allgemeinheit aufrecht zu erhalten, falls das virus doch um sich greift.

----------


## DarkSecret

Ich hab gestern mit jemanden geredet der hat sich impfen lassen.
Weil paar seiner Schüler die Schweinegrippe haben.
Darauf hin haben sich auch schüler die,die schweine grippe nicht haben auch impfen lassen. 
Neben wirkungen sind übelkeit und leichtes Fieber.

----------


## Nellie

Punkt, achso. Ich dachte es besteht schon Impfpflicht für euch. 
Hast du dich schon impfen lassen?
Nachdem die Grippe jetzt nämlich auch schon an unserer Schule wütet, bin ich echt am überlegen was ich machen soll. 

(So langsam passt das Ganze wohl wirklich nicht mehr hier rein - I´m sorry)

----------


## punkt

> Punkt, achso. Ich dachte es besteht schon Impfpflicht für euch. 
> Hast du dich schon impfen lassen?
> Nachdem die Grippe jetzt nämlich auch schon an unserer Schule wütet, bin ich echt am überlegen was ich machen soll. 
> 
> (So langsam passt das Ganze wohl wirklich nicht mehr hier rein - I´m sorry)


Naja, eine Impfpflicht läßt sich nicht so ohne weiteres durchführen, noch darf jeder über sich selbst entscheiden  :Mr. Blue: 
Einige Kollegen haben sich impfen lassen, ich werde mich in den nächsten Wochen auch impfen lassen. Die Nebenwirkungen sind nicht der Rede wert, wie jede andere Impfung auch, nur tut die Schulter halt etwas öfter weh, aber da gibts schlimmeres  :Rolleyes: . Persönlich habe ich kaum Bedenken, mich anzustecken. Im Krankenhaus wird bei Verdacht maximale Isolation gefahren (egal ob Patient oder Personal), dann schon eher im Bus oder auf der nächsten Party. Wenn bei dir jetzt wirklich viele betroffen sind, würd ich die Impfung ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen. Im Endeffekt muss es ja jeder für sich selbst ausmachen, wie weit man sich und andere schützen will.

----------


## DasMatti

mich kotzt an, dass ich gestern beim letzten bikeparkbesuch für dises jahr, bei der letzten abfahrt, auf denletzten 500m so übel gestürtzt bin, dass ich mir die rechte schulter ausgerekt hab, mein neues jersey zerrisen hab, und meine neue hose ein loch hat. außerdem is mein niegelnagelneuer THE helm so kaputt, dass ich ihn ersetzen muss. und eig müsste ich morgen für die uni ne testataufgabe abgeben, wass ich jetzt auch nicht mehr schaff.

zum glück ist aber nicht mehr passiert. ich bin mir sicher, dass mein leatt brace recht viel genützt hat, bin ca 50meter bergab gerutscht, und gepurzelt, und hab während dessen öfters gemerkt, wie ich vorne und hinten immer wieder angeschlagen bin. der sanni meinte, dass genau an der stelle letztens auch einer gestürtzt ist, der jetzt qerschnittsgelämt ab dem hals ist...

wenigstens hat mir der arzt paar coole drogen gegeben. dachte während der ganzen krankenwagenfahrt, dass ich in einem shuttle auf dem wegzum mars bin  :Big Grin: 

am meisten nervt mich, dass es den sturz nicht gebraucht hät. die letzte fahrt chill ich eig immer, weil ich weiß das da dann was passiert - aber das war einfach schnellschnell, weil ichnoch n kumpell einholen wollt.

naja shit happens, und ich bin froh, dass nicht mehr passiert ist.

ride on,

das-leidete-matti  :Wink: 

ps. wies meinem radl geht möcht ich gar nicht wissen...

----------


## DarkSecret

Dann wünsch ich dir gute Besserung  :Thumb Up: 

Wie gehts deinem Rad ? xD

----------


## DasMatti

> Dann wünsch ich dir gute Besserung 
> 
> Wie gehts deinem Rad ? xD



danke.

ich hab noch nicht nachgeschaut, aber mein bruder, und n spezl meinen, dass das radl nu dreckig ist..evtl lenker verbogen, und ziemlich sicher gabel verspannt - achse geht angeblich nicht mehr sauber durch.

ride on

ps: einhändig schreiben suckt... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Marvin Tille

gute Besserung und das du schnell wieder auf dem Bike sitzt  :Way To Go:

----------


## Mr.V

Von mir auch gute Besserung! Schulter ist immer a schas, hatte meine auch schon lädiert  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

gute besserung...

was mich ankotzt:
ich hab mal wieder dienst...

----------


## DasMatti

so ein dreck...war grad draußen radl anschaun...an gehts mit einem kaputten schaltwerk - weiter gehts mit verbogenem schaltauge, über n verbogenes casting, bis schluss endlich hin zum rahmen, mit dulle abgeschabtem span und rissen im steuerrohrbereich. bis heute mittag war ich eig recht ausgeglichen, aber jetzt bin ich angepisst und verzweifelt - schon fast den trännen nahe...der scheiß sturz weitet sich schön langsam zu 3000 euro schadenssumme aus....

ride on
matti

----------


## Laubfrosch

herzliches beileid.

 :Frown: 


3000€`? dann bist beim falschen händler.

----------


## Loki

> der sanni meinte, dass genau an der stelle letztens auch einer gestürtzt ist, der jetzt qerschnittsgelämt ab dem hals ist...


sorry wenn ichs so sach, aber scheiss aufs defekte bike, sei froh, das du noch gehen kannst!

ich würd glaubich jetzt erstmal einen heben gehen, als dank an die götter, das es mich verschont hat!

----------


## georg

Zuerst Mal gute Besserung und sei froh, dass alles wieder heil wird.

Zum Radl: Wennst Lust hast mach an Thread auf, dann schau ma mal ob der Rahmen ersetzt werden muß.

----------


## DasMatti

dank euch allen für die genesungswünsche...

ich weiß dass ich grad bissl scwarz seh, aber war heut bissl überreizt.
die 3000 waren auch hochgegriffen, aber so hab ich mich in dem moment gefühlt.

das angebot mit thread nehm ich dankend an, und werd mich morgen nach meinem arzttermin drum kümmern...

bin froh das mir nicht mehr passiert ist, und hab auch schon 3 kreuzzeichen gemacht.

ride on
matti

----------


## punkt

bekommste den helm irgendwie günstig ersetzt?

----------


## Laubfrosch

...bestimmte dh board user, die ohne grund und aus reinem vorurteil erstmal schön einen auffe mütze geben. wer sich angesprochen fühlt kann sich ja mal melden  :Smile:

----------


## BATMAN

Mir geht der Kindergarten zwischen einigen Usern langsam gewaltig auf die Nerven. Speziell die Jüngeren heben sich da deutlich hervor.

Das ist jetzt keine Aufforderung dies ewig zu kommentieren  :Evil: 
Jeglicher Kommentar der Betroffenen wird als Meldung zum Abwatschen gesehen

Einfach mal wieder ein bissl zusammen reißen und sein Ego nicht so aufplustern
Wird von den restlichen Forumsmitgliedern eh nur belächelt

----------


## stephan-

> bekommste den helm irgendwie günstig ersetzt?


IdR wird sowas doch angeboten. Kaputten Helm einschicken und den neuen wesentlich günstiger kriegen.
Syntace bietet das z.B. für alle Produkte an, egal wie alt.

----------


## Poison :)

welche größe hast beim THE?
habe 2 mal den THE legion composit in schwarz im keller liegen, nicht lange gefahren

größe M

gute besserung!!

----------


## grisch

kaputte schulter suckt! ein paar kaputte parts sind dagegen ja nur pillepalle!
hab mir ende august schlüsselbein gebrochen und einige parts am rad zerstört, der erste frust über die parts (laufräder, gabel, lenker) ist einige monate später schon längst verflogen! die schulter hingegen macht sich immer noch bemerkbar und ich habe auch immer noch physio (2,5 Monate danach!) 

also, hauptfocus auf die genesung lenken alles andere ist nur "geld".

gute besserung.

----------


## DasMatti

finds cool wie ihr alle gleich so mitfühlend seit...bin zur zeit bissl angenervt, weils mein erster schlimmer sturz war, und keine ahnung hab was der krankheitsverlauf ist...mein arzt hat mich nicht angeschaut, und nur gymnastik verschrieben...deshalb werd ich mir am freitag n 2. meinung einholen.

danke paz für das angebot...ich werd mir das noch überlegen, aber eig hab ich bei the ja eig n replacement service...muss nur schaun, ob der versand etc nich teurer ist wie alles andre...

bin jetzt eig eh recht froh wie gutd mir geht, und seh das alles schon bissl gelassener...
hab nur angst vor so horromärchen, wie etliche male schulter auskugeln, weil man dumm im bett liegt oder ähnliches...


ride on
matti

----------


## Poison :)

bin der kevin  :Wink: 

was genau bietet the da an?
wenn du doch interesse hast meld dich

gehen beide verdammt günstig weg, beide größe M und schwarz (legion)

lg

----------


## dolcho

wo hats dich denn so arg aufgestellt und was ist verkehrt gelaufen bei dem sturz ?

...achja stürze sind auch positiv zu sehen....denn das zeigt, dass man an seine grenzen gegangen ist.
naja solangs nicht einfach ein dummer sturz war.

----------


## DasMatti

sry kevin... :Wink: 

the bietet an, wenn an den helm mit unfallbericht an sie schickt kriegt man für 30% oder so nen neuen helm...nervt halt weil der helm grad neu war, und carbon.
der hat gut geschützt...aber hab trotzdem schürfwunden im gsict...da hats die brille verschoben.

ja icht wollt so ne kante scrpen...bzw drücken. hab den ganzen tag schon gemerkt das die kante recht rutschig war -> viel loses geröll. und die kante ging leicht um die kurve, deshalb hats immer bissl am lenker gedreht, beim abspringen.
vor meinem sturz hab ich die kante bissl heftiger gschnitten, und gedrückt, und noch vor der kante, hats mir so den lenker verdreht, das der ungebremst gegen rahmen gedonnert ist...dann war ich nr noch pasagier, und bin gerollt und gepurzelt...ich war so überrascht, das ichs icht gescafft hab mich einzurollen oder sonst wie zu schützen.

----------


## dolcho

hört sich strange an....

wo war das ?

----------


## Loki

was mich ankotzt ist, das ich keine lösung für meinen schalthebel finde...

----------


## Nellie

Mich kotzt´s an, dass unsere Fahrt nach Nürnberg heute die reinste Hölle war. 
Zuerst waren wir ewig an der Totalsperre auf der A9 in der ersten Reihe gestanden, damit wir auch schön mit anschauen mussten, wie sie die Verletzen erst-versorgt und abtransportiert haben. Als das dann nach schier unendlicher Wartezeit endlich vorbei war (wir natürlich unendlich erleichert), sind wir kaum 5 Minuten gefahren, da passiert doch direkt vor uns schon wieder ein Unfall. Wir erstmal  :EEK!:   und mit Warnblinker an den Standstreifen gefahren um dann nachzuschauen, ob´s dem guten Mann im Auto auch gut geht. (Was für ein Gefühl, wenn man auf dieses Auto zugeht und absolut nicht weiß was dort auf einen wartet .. )
Glücklicherweise ging´s dem lieben Herrn soweit ganz okay worüber wir auch froh waren, aber es folgte eine zweite, endlose Wartezeit auf der Autobahn um auf die Polizei zu warten damit dieses die Kontaktdaten etc. aufzunehmen konnten. Die arme Polizistin war total außer sich, da sie eigentlich nur die Verstärkung für den Unfall ein paar Meter weiter oben war und alles ins reinste Chaos ausgeartet ist. 
Ich glaube, dass war die nervenaufreibendste Autofahrt die ich je hatte.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DarkSecret

Geht ja noch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

A9 is halt nur für hardcoreler. Sonntag war direkt nach der Auffahrt Leipzig Nord oder so auch gleich ma 50 min Stau. die können doch alle net autofahrn :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Loki

...mitten drin statt nur dabei!

----------


## Nellie

Loki, auf das "mittendrin" kann man in diesem Fall wohl gut verzichten.  :Wink: 
Es ist wirklich kein schöner Anblick wenn die Verletzten abtransportiert werden - Da wird einem mal wieder bewusst, wie schnell eigentlich was passieren kann.

----------


## DarkSecret

Ich hab in der 3 klasse gesehen wie ein Klassenkamerad über fahren wurden ist.
Einmal über die beine und über den kopf = Tot..und alles lag auf der strasse.

Das schlimmste; mutter hat ihn gesehen,er sie auch,und direkt über die Strasse.

War kein schöner anblick ;-)

----------


## Loki

> Loki, auf das "mittendrin" kann man in diesem Fall wohl gut verzichten. 
> Es ist wirklich kein schöner Anblick wenn die Verletzten abtransportiert werden - Da wird einem mal wieder bewusst, wie schnell eigentlich was passieren kann.


beruhig dich, wenn du nach ca 10 stunden autofahrt deine (ex)freundin vor dir ungebremst in die leitplanke sausen siehst, weisste, was alpträume sind.

zumindest hat sie das fahrzeug noch abgefangen gekriegt und auf den randstreifen geparkt. war gut zerstörung am auto, sie ist dank h-gurte nur mit paar prellungen weggekommen.

2 tage später ist mir dann bei 130 nen tennisballgrosser stein in die scheibe gesegelt. das dann noch mit dem schrecken inne glieder... danach war ich endgültig fertig.

----------


## georg

Ich hatte keine Gottseidank Alpträume nachdem ich mit 140 in der Nacht einen PKW der auf der A93 in der linken Spur unbeleuchtet abgestellt war, mitgenommen hab. Ich hatte keinen Kratzer, der neue Mercedes Sprinter war aber ziemlich fertig.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hatte aber auch keine Zeit zum Denken, nachdem das Fahrzeug dann endlich gestanden ist bin ich raus hab das Handy und das Pannendreieck genommen, Vollgas in die Gegenrichtung gerannt und die anderen Fahrzeuge gewarnt. Nachdem dann die Polizei da war ist dann noch ein Besoffener hinten in das Polizeifahrzeug reingefahren. Die Grünen waren dann nicht gerade lustig drauf.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nellie

So schlimm, dass ich Alpträume bekommen hab, war´s dann glücklicherweise doch nicht.   :Wink: 
Allerdings hat meine Freundin vorhin drei Meter neben mir einen megamäßigen Abgang von ihrem Pferd gemacht und sich erstmal nicht mehr bewegt, bis sie dann lauthals losgeschrien hat weil sie sich nicht mehr bewegen konnte und keine Luft mehr bekommen hat.  :EEK!: 
Das dritte Mal innerhalb der letzten zwei Tage, dass mein Herz vor Schreck fast stehen geblieben wäre.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Laubfrosch

gibts denn hier nur fast tote?


mich kotzt heut an das ich gestern zulang weg war  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Laubfrosch

so ich werf ma ne pulle gas ins feuer:

www.chemtrails-info.de/schwei...nmordziele.htm

----------


## georg

:Rolleyes:  Irre gibts.. ich hab gedacht wir sind verrückt, aber dagegen sind die Daunhiller ja völlig harmlos.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DarkSecret

"Ihr Biker macht doch die Wälder kaput" ...

Ich denke nur an den "Regenwald",wo tag täglich über 1000 bäume gefällt werden, oder bei den Ganzen Fressbuden wie mcdoof wo 1000 von tieren Sterben pro tag.

Jaja wir tollen Menschen machen unseren Eigenen Planete Kaput,nur wegen Geld  :Rolleyes:  .

Da macht das leben ja großen spass  :Frown:  .

Und jetzt rotten wir uns auch noch gegenseitig aus wie im krieg.

----------


## stephan-

Wir sind sowieso überbevölkert.

----------


## Loki

mich kotzt an, das ich meine bremsenteile nich gekriegt habe... morgen bin ich nicht daheim, also hab ich statt paket nur nen dummen schein im briefkasten. also singlebraked sonntag dh-fahren...

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

mich kotzt an, dass ich schon wieder dienst hab, und nachdem ich kurz ne dose fisch angegriffen hab, stink ich jetzt auch noch danach...

----------


## Laubfrosch

Der Clown ausn dh Board.

----------


## Mr.V

Clowns sind böse, hab ich gehört...

Mich nervt, dass ich bei meiner Fachbereichsarbeit nicht weiterkomme, immer dieses verschissene Quellen nachweisen!

----------


## Philipp

Das ich heute von der Polizei mit`n Fahrrad angehalten wurden bin und eine Verwarnung bekommen habe.
Zuerst hab ich gedacht, dass die grünen mein Fixie einziehen wollen... zum Glück haben sie nur auf das fehlende Licht (hatte ein Stecklicht im Rucksack dabei, aber das wollten sie erst gar nicht sehen) und Reflektoren hingewiesen.

Sind Reflektoren überhaubt vorgeschrieben im Straßenverkehr??

----------


## Laubfrosch

leider schon.

----------


## DasMatti

bist irgendwie aufgfallen, oder war denen einfach langweilig?
fahrradfahrer kontrolieren und schaun ob fussgänger bei rot über die straße gehen ist eine tätigkeit, die der bezahlung nicht gerecht werden...die sollen lieber mal straftaten aufdecken.

----------


## Philipp

> bist irgendwie aufgfallen, oder war denen einfach langweilig?


War auf`n Weg zur FH, die haben nur Radfahrer rausgezogen...  
Zuerst hab ich gedacht dass sie mein Fixie einziehen wollen, die Rosenheimer Cops wissen wohl noch nicht was das ist  :Stick Out Tongue: 
MMn sollten sie lieber was "vernünftigeres" machen als Radfahrer zu kontrolieren.

----------


## Laubfrosch

in rosenheim passiert doch nix  :Wink:

----------


## Laubfrosch

alles shit zur zeit.

----------


## Loki

mich kotzt an, das mein paket von crc immer noch nicht da ist (auftrag fertig gemeldet am montag letzte woche!!) und nen kasper ausm ebay meint mich verarschen zu müssen, angeblich kennt der dpd meine adresse net.  :Evil:  :Evil: 

zumal hab ich mir heut nen 120kilo rührwerk gegens knie gewemmst und kann seitdem nur noch unter schmerzen laufen... also morgen richtung doc.

----------


## DarkSecret

Da hoffe ich mal das die eine probleme bei mir machen bei crc...weil das mit der überweisung fand ich bisschen chaotisch  :Big Grin:

----------


## stephan-

Hier wird es den Bikern so schwer gemacht, wie es nur geht.

Baumstämme über Wege, ganze Baumkronen auf Wege gefällt, Polizei im Wald - alles hat (logischerweise) nichts gebracht. Dann wollte man zu einem runden Tisch einladen, was aber auch nichts wurde - wieso auch immer.
Nun stehen Zäune im Wald, die die Biker "abhalten" sollen  :EEK!: 

Dafür hasse ich Deutschland und diese verdammte "Wanderer" und "Naturfreund"-Lobby.

----------


## Loki

> Hier wird es den Bikern so schwer gemacht, wie es nur geht.
> 
> Baumstämme über Wege, ganze Baumkronen auf Wege gefällt, Polizei im Wald - alles hat (logischerweise) nichts gebracht. Dann wollte man zu einem runden Tisch einladen, was aber auch nichts wurde - wieso auch immer.
> Nun stehen Zäune im Wald, die die Biker "abhalten" sollen 
> 
> Dafür hasse ich Deutschland und diese verdammte "Wanderer" und "Naturfreund"-Lobby.


und bei uns holzen se mal eben 3,6 hektar gesunden wald ab, damit die ruhrkohle ag ihren dreck dort aufkippen kann... passt ja mal prima!  :Evil:

----------


## DarkSecret

Wilkommen im leben,wo geld regiert ..und A......[das sag ich jetzt nicht] ^^

----------


## Loki

> Wilkommen im leben,wo geld regiert ..und A......[das sag ich jetzt nicht] ^^


damit erzählste mir nix neues. schön finde ich nur, das man dem gemeinen dummen bürger ans bein pisst, wenner mal nen maulwurfhügel mit nem spaten platt haut. aber die industrie darf alles.

----------


## DarkSecret

oder wir machen den waldboden kaput..also die Radfahrer  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

aber hauptsache die trottel lassen ihren dreck beim schwammerl suchen im wald liegen...

----------


## stephan-

Wenn der Deutsche einmal pro Monat mit seinem Auto(!) ins Grüne fährt, um eine Stunde in der herrlichen Natur spazieren zu gehen (von Wandern kann kaum die Rede sein), dann will der nicht irgendwelchen Zweiradrüpeln gestört werden, die es sich tatsächlich erlauben, in der freien Natur Spaß zu haben und Sport zu treiben.
Das kann der Deutsche nicht mit ansehen, das geht nicht. Also verbieten, einschränken und Jagd auf diese Deppen machen, die tatsächlich Spaß am Sport haben und lieber im Wald sind als vor der Playstation. Besonders für junge Menschen empfehlenswert, den örtlichen Wald bloss nicht zu betreten. Lieber Resident Evil zocken, das ist der Sozialkompetenz wesentlich zuträglicher!
Davon abgesehen sind Biker schliesslich dafür bekannt
- komplett rücksichtslos zu sein
- ihren Müll überall herumzuschmeissen
- Bäume zu fällen 
- den Boden unwiderrufbar zu zerstören
- sämtliche Tiere zu bedrohen
- Lebensräume einzuschränken
- andere Menschen zu bedrohen.

Sollte man komplett verbieten und unter Strafe stellen, sich auf einem Fahrrad zu bewegen. Das wird das Beste sein!

----------


## Loki

> Lieber Resident Evil zocken, das ist der Sozialkompetenz wesentlich zuträglicher!


das geht ja noch, schonmal mit nem WOW-spieler versucht zu unterhalten??

habe nur jedes 3te wort verstanden.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Laubfrosch

leute die fahrräder aus wohnungen zocken.

----------


## DarkSecret

Eine Melitante Anti-Biker gruppe.

----------


## DasMatti

meine schulter....

----------


## terrorkitty

mir ein bekannter jemand vor zwei wochen mein auto zu schrott gefahren hat und es seit ein paar tagen es nicht mehr wert findet sich bei mir zu melden, da wir morgen anfangen wollten es zu reparieren und er die nötigen teile zu besorgen hätte!!! :Mad:  :Mad: :mad

an das matti

wird schon wieder! :Smile: 
seit meiner op sind jetzt vier wochen vergangen und kann den arm schon wieder den umständen entsprechend sehr gut bewegen.

----------


## DasMatti

> [...]
> an das matti
> 
> wird schon wieder!
> seit meiner op sind jetzt vier wochen vergangen und kann den arm schon wieder den umständen entsprechend sehr gut bewegen.



tut mir leid für dich...wegen deinem auto


wie lang hats bei dir gedauert bis du wieder schreiben konntest?
hab prüfungen zu machen...im januar  :Embarrassment:

----------


## terrorkitty

nach ein paar tagen kannst schreiben, aber nicht sehr gut!
nach drei wochen wie normal.
beim fixierteil kannst den unterarm rausnehmen und den unterarm bewegen, sollst sogar, sonst wird der auch gleich schwach!

danke fürs beileid.

werst sehen des wird schon wieder!
normalerweise könntest mit der dulle leben und einfach die muskeln trainieren, aber jede weitere luxation beschädigt die schulter zusätzlich.
mein arzt hat aber alles, und das nach 15jahren ohne op und ca 50 luxationen, wieder annähen und dübeln können. fühlt sich jetzt schon sehr gut an, kann aber den arm nicht ganz hoch heben, da er mir die gelenkspfanne verkleinert hat und ich noch mehr trainieren muß

----------


## DasMatti

mach die ganze seit schon mit dem unterarmtrainingsgerät rum - und dehn auch unterarm, armgelenk etc, wegen sehnenverkürzungen etc...auf meine unterarme bin ich recht stolz, der darf nich verschwinden  :Wink:

----------


## terrorkitty

> mach die ganze seit schon mit dem unterarmtrainingsgerät rum - und dehn auch unterarm, armgelenk etc, wegen sehnenverkürzungen etc...auf meine unterarme bin ich recht stolz, der darf nich verschwinden


dann hast eh nichts zu befürchten, außer des a maß bier erst sechs wochen nach der op wieder stemmen solltest, und warschinlich kannst.
ne, seh ja echt des nach jeder therapie mein bewegungsraum größer wird, es dauert halt a bissi.

vorgestern hat der arzt mir gezeigt wie weit ich meinen arm nur mehr in die höh bekommen werde und seitlich hinausdrehen kann(also auf immer)! daraufhin hab ihm gezeigt des ich die bewegungsfreiheit jetzt schon habe, und die von ihm prognostizierte bei weitem übertreffen werde!
der war echt erstaunt des i des schon geschafft hab, wo er gemeint hat weiter werd i mei hand nie mehr bewegen können!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

das coolste: die gesamtnarbenlänge am körper nimmt um 10 cm zu, vorausgesetzt du hast ne offene op!
und ich hab gerade meine ersten zwei liegestütze auf den knien geschafft!!

----------


## klamsi

Spamuser

----------


## Loki

eindeutig das beschissene arbeitgeberwetter zur zeit. inner woche brauch ich keinen sonnenschein bei der maloche!

----------


## Poison :)

dass ich mich um 10 mitm wecker aufgequält hab und jetzt das spiel um 3h verschoben wurde  :Evil:

----------


## bushbaby

Mich kotzt es sowas von an, dass die Typen von unitybikes meinen Hoody immer noch nicht geliefert haben, und auch die Rücküberweisung auf sich warten lässt, obwohl ich schon Mails geschrieben und sogar dort angerufen hab!!! Des sind solche extremen Wappler dort, bestellts da ja nix!!!!
So eine Frechheit  :Mad:

----------


## DarkSecret

Jetzt bleib mal ganz locker.
Wir haben Wochenende,und die wollen auch mal Freizeit haben.
Und der Laden ist auch nicht der Größte,ja das kann ich bestätigen weil der Laden direkt in meiner Nähe ist.
Und es sind super nette leute.

----------


## Laubfrosch

das ich gestern dem rosa aggro plüsch hasen keine auffe schnauze ghaun hab^^.

schubst der mich einfach....

----------


## bushbaby

Mal locker bleiben?? Hab das Geld vor über einem Monat überwiesen und nicht das ganze Zeug gekriegt! Dann, nach zwei Mails an den Shop, wo der Rest bleibt folgende Antwort: Achja, die Griffe sollten wir bald wieder reinkreigen und der Hoody is ja gar nicht mehr verfügbar seh ich gerade! Das war alles, keine Lösungsvorschläge, gar nix. Hab dann vor einandhalb Wochen angerufen, und meine Kontodaten durchgegeben und hab mein Geld immer noch ned wieder. Find das einfach nicht fair, hab meine Leistung ja auch gebracht! Und dafür, dass es ein kleiner Laden is, kann ich nix. Dann sollens halt keinen Onlinehandel aufmachen, wenns ned fähig sind das Zeug zu verschicken. Bin auch nur Student und bei mir sitzt das Geld auch ned so locker! Ich hoff ich seh mein Geld überhaupt wieder... Ich finds a Sauerei.

----------


## DarkSecret

Du musst halt gedult haben bei manschen sachen,grad wenn welche nachbestellt werden müssen. Ein Kumpel hat auch schon Monate lang auf Buchsen gewartet

----------


## punkt

> Mal locker bleiben?? Hab das Geld vor über einem Monat überwiesen und nicht das ganze Zeug gekriegt! Dann, nach zwei Mails an den Shop, wo der Rest bleibt folgende Antwort: Achja, die Griffe sollten wir bald wieder reinkreigen und der Hoody is ja gar nicht mehr verfügbar seh ich gerade! Das war alles, keine Lösungsvorschläge, gar nix. Hab dann vor einandhalb Wochen angerufen, und meine Kontodaten durchgegeben und hab mein Geld immer noch ned wieder. Find das einfach nicht fair, hab meine Leistung ja auch gebracht! Und dafür, dass es ein kleiner Laden is, kann ich nix. Dann sollens halt keinen Onlinehandel aufmachen, wenns ned fähig sind das Zeug zu verschicken. Bin auch nur Student und bei mir sitzt das Geld auch ned so locker! Ich hoff ich seh mein Geld überhaupt wieder... Ich finds a Sauerei.


bleib locker, das macht sonst nur blutdruck  :Wink: 
schau dich mal im ibc um, da gibts nen längeren thread über den laden. ist wohl nicht das erste mal, dass das da so läuft...

----------


## DarkSecret

Was mich ankotzt ...

1.Große liebe zieht ab Feb nach Hamburg [ja ich hab noch Kontakt]

2.Hab meinen Vater noch nie so Fertig gesehen  :Frown:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wochenende ende
morgen wieder um 5 aufstehen
 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## terrorkitty

diese gewaltfanatischen typen in der stadt welche einen immer und unbedingt in eine schlägerei verwickeln wollen, und das auch wenn man nur an ihnen vorbeigeht!  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
und immer in mindestens doppelter überzahl auftreten, und feige von hinten einfach so zutreten! :Evil:

----------


## DasMatti

ham se dich von hinten verprügelt?
das is scheiße.
hoffe hast dich gewährt...so weit es ging

----------


## DarkSecret

> diese gewaltfanatischen typen in der stadt welche einen immer und unbedingt in eine schlägerei verwickeln wollen, und das auch wenn man nur an ihnen vorbeigeht! 
> und immer in mindestens doppelter überzahl auftreten, und feige von hinten einfach so zutreten!


Darfst dich nicht einschüchtern lassen. Wenn so einer ankommt muss du direkt auf die Fre$$e hauen und das als erstes  :Wink: .[Er will ja schmerzen haben] ^^
Deswegen gehe ich auch nicht mehr unbewaffnet aus dem haus .

----------


## Laubfrosch

wo samma denn hier eigentlich?

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Deswegen gehe ich auch nicht mehr unbewaffnet aus dem haus .


und mit was gehst du aus dem haus? du weißt schon, wenn du ein messer oder sowas ziehst wenn dich jemand provoziert, dann forderst du denjenigen auch auf seine waffen zu benutzen. und knivefights z.b. enden in den meisten fällen für beide beteiligten hässlich! am besten ist mmn. immer noch ignorieren wenn möglich. ich hab leider auch lange gebraucht das zu kapieren...

----------


## Loki

ich geh für meinen teil immer mit einem leopard 2a2 bewaffnet vor die tür...  :Big Grin: 

(vorsicht, sarkasmus!)

----------


## DarkSecret

> und mit was gehst du aus dem haus? du weißt schon, wenn du ein messer oder sowas ziehst wenn dich jemand provoziert, dann forderst du denjenigen auch auf seine waffen zu benutzen. und knivefights z.b. enden in den meisten fällen für beide beteiligten hässlich! am besten ist mmn. immer noch ignorieren wenn möglich. ich hab leider auch lange gebraucht das zu kapieren...


Nein ich gehe nicht mit einem Messer nach drausen  :Wink: . Was anderem.
Ich hab die erfahrung gemacht,wenn jemand mein in seiner gruppe auf mukken zu wollen,und er anfängt zu schubsen,das man ihn am besten als erster eine verpasst,damit sind die anderen etwas eingeschüchtert. Auch wenn es nicht schön ist,aber wenn es meistens anders nicht geht,muss es halt sein.

----------


## terrorkitty

bin ja erst vor viereinhalb wochen an der schulter operiert worden, konnt mich nur mit den füßen währen, waren ja auch zu sechst die typen (ausländer). haben in villach leider schon länger ein problem mit gewalttätigen ausländern, die ihre männlichkeit beweisen wollen.
waren zu dritt in der stadt, mein freund meine frau und ich, leider zu besoffen. :Stick Out Tongue: 
nur beim nächsten mal siehts anders aus, da bin ich sicher nimmer zu dritt unterwegs (geh vielleicht alle drei monate mal richtig in der stadt fort), sondern zu zehnt oder mit meiner neuen außer gefecht setzt idee, dem flasher!
ein blitzlicht der einem eine minute die sicht raubt.
schlagrute oder solche dinge will ich nicht unbedingt bei mir führen! :Smile: 

ignorieren hilft dir leider bei denen nichts! die laufen schnur gerade auf dich zu, von hinten oder von vorne! ich vermeide immer sämtliche gewalttätige konfrontationen!

----------


## terrorkitty

loki
meine zwei lieblingshaustiere die ich überall mitnehmen würde wären zwei geparden, natürlich zahm gegnüber mir! :Big Grin: 
wenn ich nur das geld fürs fleisch hätte!
aber zwei leoparden, dann wär ich drübergefahren! :Big Grin:

----------


## DasMatti

mich nervt, dass der dämpferausbau bei meinem bike 30 min gedauert hat - nur mit einem gummihammer durchführbar war, und ich dann festgestellt hab, das die buchsen viel zu groß waren -> viel gefeile. Und das alles mit meiner lädierten Schulter

----------


## dolcho

haha...wer geht heutzutage ohne sturmgewehr noch aus dem haus geht...ist selbst schuld^^also manchmal frag ich mich echt wo ihr alle so wohnt...hab wirklich noch nie beim weggehen ärger gehabt, wenn ich ihn nicht selbst provoziert hätte  :Wink:

----------


## terrorkitty

> haha...wer geht heutzutage ohne sturmgewehr noch aus dem haus geht...ist selbst schuld^^
> also manchmal frag ich mich echt wo ihr alle so wohnt...
> hab wirklich noch nie beim weggehen ärger gehabt, wenn ich ihn nicht selbst provoziert hätte


hab ja geschrieben, des es in villsch passiert ist. gibt jedes wochenende neue berichte von den typen!

DAS MATTI    wie gehts den deiner schulter? weißt schon was machen wirst, operieren oder nicht?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

mich kotzt an, dass ich jetzt zum 2. mal innerhalb von 2 wochen in einer bettenstation lieg...
diesmal im heeresspital. jedesmal mit den selben sympthomen
und keiner der doktoren hat eine ahnung, was die ursache is...
"wird wahrscheinlich ein grippaler infekt sein..."

----------


## DasMatti

nein ich weiß noch nichts von meiner schulter - das find ich bissl komisch - dauert mir alles bissl zu lang! eigenltich hätten die mich gleich nach dem sturz in nürnberg im KH gleich in kernspinn schieben sollen....
is ja jetzt immer fast n monat her - und meinen kernspinntermin hab ich am erst am Samstag. Am montag entscheidet dann der arzt was zum tun ist.
Fang schön langsam wieder an muskeln aufzubaun, und brauch den gilchristverband auch nimma - aber der arzt hat in der kugel eine Sachs-delle entdeckt, und er hat auch noch n verdacht auf ne läsion oder sowas. Wenn ich dann operiert werd, hät ich mir halt die letzten 4 wochen sparen können. Aber ich fühl mich eh von den ärzten im stich gelassen - der einzige der mir bissl was erklärt hat ist mein physiotherapeut, aber der weiß nich wies im gelenk ausschaut. Wir wissen ja nichmal ob die bänder oder der knoprel ok ist...aber wenn man pflichtversicher ist, ist man einfach der arsch...

----------


## kitschi

@terrorkitty: warst im halligalli oder wie??? aber i kann bestätigen, vor zwei jahren war a schu alles voll mit dem pack in villach :EEK!: 

was mi so richtig ankotzt is dass i no immer net merk ob von meiner kollegin was zruckkummt :Frown:

----------


## terrorkitty

> @terrorkitty: warst im halligalli oder wie??? aber i kann bestätigen, vor zwei jahren war a schu alles voll mit dem pack in villach
> 
> was mi so richtig ankotzt is dass i no immer net merk ob von meiner kollegin was zruckkummt


nö, in der lederergasse! ich tepp! 

DAS MATTI, kann dir ja mal meinen op bericht schicken!
aber wahrscheinlich ist ein teil vom labrum ( fehler bitte verzeihen!) abgerissen, und hast dir ne bankard läsion zugezogen.

----------


## DasMatti

war grad beim kernspinn - da war auch ein arzt, der mir erklärt hat was mir fehlt.
Weiß nicht ob er alles gesagt hat, aber er hat mir erzählt das ich eine Hill-Sachs-Delle hab,
und eine Sehne wurde gequetscht. Das weitere vorgehen muss mein Orthopäde entscheiden - läuft warsch auf ne op raus...

ride on
matti

----------


## dolcho

www.focus.de/panorama/welt/fl...id_458181.html

echt lächerlich,dass wegen 2 so alten säcken, so ein Polizeiaufwand betrieben wird.
extrem gefährlich....da ist jetzt jeder mit na Gun gefährlich oder wie ?
Naja Angst scheint ja heutzutage einer der großen Volkskrankheiten zu sein.

----------


## stephan-

Also den Aufwand find ich alle mal berechtigt. Schau dir an was für Aufwand betrieben wird wenn die scheiss Rechten oder die scheiss Linken mal wieder demonstrieren wollen und randalieren. Da sind tausende Polizisten über Tage im Dienst, vom Schaden den die linken Randalierer anrichten mal abgesehen. Was das alles kostet..
Wenn dann mal ein wenig Aufwand betrieben wird um zwei Menschen, die wirklich nichts mehr zu verlieren haben und deren einzige Chance gerade läuft, dann kann ich das nur begrüßen.

----------


## DarkSecret

Dazu muss ich was sagen.

Die Rechten Randalieren nicht  :Wink: .

Wenn die Polizei zu dennen sagt ihr geht jetzt links entlang,dann machen die das auch.  :Wink: 

Ok auser in Leipzig aber das waren 2 Minuten,weil die Demo verboten wurden ist

----------


## dolcho

naja...von diesen schwachsinnigen demos und vor allem diese gipfeltreffen, wie z. B.
in münchen red ich lieber gar nicht, sonst vergeh ich mich noch an politikern oder
demonstranten  :Wink:  haha
generell ist ja der wille seine meinung in demos kundzutun zu begrüßen.
aber diese simple "links oder rechts ist böse" einstellung auf demos ist natürlich schwachsinn.
den gehts ja eher darum zu randalieren und in der masse zu saufen  :Wink:

----------


## stephan-

> Dazu muss ich was sagen.
> 
> Die Rechten Randalieren nicht .
> 
> Wenn die Polizei zu dennen sagt ihr geht jetzt links entlang,dann machen die das auch.


Das muss man ihnen wirklich zugute halten. Randale machen immer nur die Antifavollidioten. Ich hasse dieses strunzdumme Pack. 
Aber ich denke mal, dass den Rechten das so auch gut passt, das sie sich ruhig verhalten und die Antifatrottel sich daneben benehmen. 
Was für eine arme Sau muss man eigentlich sein um sich ins extrem linke oder rechte Spektrum zu begeben und dann rumzurandalieren sobald sich Gelegenheit bietet.  :Evil:

----------


## DarkSecret

Bei den Rechten Demos laufen die Bulln auch nicht direkt mit Helme mit  :Wink: . 

Das Problem ist das die Antifa keine Grenzen haben will,und das Deutschland einfach nur "Brennen" soll.

Bei den Rechten ist das,das die nur "Gutes" für Deutschland wollen. Und dieses Land "lieben".

Also genau das gegen teil.

----------


## georg

> da ist jetzt jeder mit na Gun gefährlich oder wie ?


 Eigentlich.. wenn ich mir das recht überlege.. JA!

@darksecret: Die Rechten randalieren nicht? Merkwürdige Auffassung und sehr verzerrte Sichtweise. Die Rechten lieben Deutschland? Die lieben nichtmal sich selber. Geht auch garnicht ohne Hirn.

Was mich ankotzt sind solche Aussagen wie oben. Das heißt: Ab jetzt herrscht Funkstille.

----------


## kitschi

dass jemand seine freundin bescheisst nur weil sie a paar monate net da is :Evil: 

@terrorkitty: tja des gasserl war 2007 a schu a heißes pflaster aber wir waren mind. 10 leut und naja da hätts glei was aufs maul geben wenn jemand blöd kommen wäre  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

mich kotzt an, dass ich morgen wieder um 5 aufstehn muss und dass dieser husten immer schlimmer wird...
 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## DarkSecret

Morgen muss ich wieder dieses Ar..... aushalten ... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Red

> www.focus.de/panorama/welt/fl...id_458181.html
> 
> echt lächerlich,dass wegen 2 so alten säcken, so ein Polizeiaufwand betrieben wird.
> extrem gefährlich....da ist jetzt jeder mit na Gun gefährlich oder wie ?
> Naja Angst scheint ja heutzutage einer der großen Volkskrankheiten zu sein.


Die saßen ja auch nur lebenslänglich hinter Gittern, weil sie so gerne ihre Pistolen putzen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dolcho

hat man ja bei der festnahme gesehen, wenn der typ sich wie die letzte ********** einfach verhaften lässt und sich sogar auf den boden legt.
eine ganze region kann aufatmen....haha...Angst ist schon was Schönes...man muss ja heutzutage nur mit den fingern schnippen und die leute haben schon ANGST

----------


## wuschi

> hat man ja bei der festnahme gesehen, wenn der typ sich wie die letzte ********** einfach verhaften lässt und sich sogar auf den boden legt.
> eine ganze region kann aufatmen....haha...Angst ist schon was Schönes...man muss ja heutzutage nur mit den fingern schnippen und die leute haben schon ANGST


in deiner traumwelt funktioniert das mit den "wanted"-plakaten scheinbar.  :Stick Out Tongue:  was soll die polizei sonst machen als eine fahndung zu starten. ob man zwei personen allerding sonderlich effizient mit hubschraubern suchen kann ist eine ander sache...  :Big Grin:

----------


## dolcho

haha...die idee ist gut

----------


## oliwa

mich kotzt es ja bereits seit 19.11.2009 an, hatte nur leider keinen zugang zu einem pc: die övp hat im alleingang ein absolut schwachsinniges hundegesetzt durchgedrückt!!!!! :Evil: 
dieses gestz hat ein paar gute ansätze (zb. verpflichtende hundeschule und verpflichtende prüfung)!
sie haben jedoch auch eine liste mit "gefährlichen" hunden aufgelegt!!!  :Confused: 
das gibt es in deutschland bereits seit ein paar jahren und der trend geht eher weg von der "gefährlichen" Hundeliste da sie überhaupt nichts gebracht hat! aber wir in österreich müßen jetzt natürlich damit anfangen!!
in österreich gibt es jetzt 8 "gefährliche" hunde! 
diese hunde wurden anscheinend wilkürlich ausgesucht, denn die hunde mit den meisten "beißvorfällen" wurden da nicht aufgenommen. 
es gehören nicht einzelne rassen kontrolliert sondern die besitzer!
der falsche besitzer kann jeden hund zu einer waffe machen.
ich selbst besitze einen staffordshire bullterrier (siehe foto) und der steht auch auf der liste!! es gibt (lt. den aufzeichnungen des Österreichischen Staffordshire Bullterrier Clubs) keinen einzigen beißvorfall in österreich mit diesen hunden!!! 
Allerdings liest man immer wieder in der krone oder im kurrier: staffordshire terrier beißt zu!! jeder der ein bisschen ahnung von hunden weis das es keine staffordshire terrier gibt!! und wenn sie dann noch ein foto dabei haben ist es meist ein mischling (zwar mit einem staffbull dabei aber nicht reinrassig).
in jedem Staffordshire bullterrier rassebuch steht das es sehr gefährlich ist diese hunde mit anderen hunden zu kreuzen!! 
ich muß aufhören denn ich koche schon wieder und könnte noch 100 seiten über dieses thema schreiben.

 :Rolleyes:  :Evil:  :Rolleyes:  :Evil:  :Rolleyes:  :Evil: 

ach ja, link zu dem gesetz:
www.landtag-noe.at/service/po.../412/412G3.pdf 

ich möchte euch damit nicht langweilen, aber jeder mensch der ein bisschen ahnung von hunden hat wird mich verstehen.

nur zur information: mein hund ist 1,5 jahre alt, hat 2 bestandene prüfungen, ist gut sozialisiert, ich geh mit ihm 2-3 mal die woche in die hundeschule und ich mache mit ihm die ausbildung zum rettungshund (fläche und trümmer).
ich laße meinen hund nicht auf mauern oder laternenmasten pissen, ich räume seinen dreck weg. 
und ich soll die 10-fache hundesteuer zahlen?  :Confused: 
was ist mit den leuten die nicht in die hundeschule gehen, die ihre hunde nicht unter kontrolle haben, die ihre hunde überall hinscheißen lassen und den mist nicht wegräumen????? ....die zahlen €30,- Hundesteuer (in Berndorf) im jahr und ich soll € 300,- im jahr zahlen?  
freunde, das ist mehr als eine saisonkarte am semmering!!

bitte entschuldigt nochmal das lange mail, aber ich mußte meinem ärger einfach luft machen!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

mich kotzt an, dass ich mal wieder dienst hab...

----------


## BATMAN

> Bei den Rechten Demos laufen die Bulln auch nicht direkt mit Helme mit . 
> 
> Das Problem ist das die Antifa keine Grenzen haben will,und das Deutschland einfach nur "Brennen" soll.
> 
> Bei den Rechten ist das,das die nur "Gutes" für Deutschland wollen. Und dieses Land "lieben".
> 
> Also genau das gegen teil.


Die Rechten wollen "Gutes" für Deutschland?
Gehts noch?
Hitler wollte ja auch nur Gutes und hat die Autobahn gebaut ...  :Rolleyes: 

Es geht vielleicht Einem von hunderten Nazis wirklich um Politik. 
Die allermeisten sind doch nur Verlierer der Gesellschaft und wollen halt einer starken Truppe angehören und auf jemanden schimpfen der noch ärmer drann ist.

Dafür werden halt mal paar Ausländer in großer Überzahl durch die Gassen geprügelt. Unabhängig ob Frau oder Kind. Aber sie wollen ja nur Gutes.

Scheinbar würdest Du Dich ja in einem Deutschland nach den Vorstellungen der Rechten wohl fühlen. Ich sicher nicht.

----------


## The Rockstar

haha, immer dieses politisieren. sehr spannend. vor ein paar jahren hat mich sowas auch noch intressiert...

----------


## Laubfrosch

.... erst im jänner wieder dh fahrn..  :Frown:

----------


## Red

Wieso das?

----------


## georg

> aha, immer dieses politisieren


 Das ist kein politisieren. Extreme Positionen, egal ob rechts oder links oder gegen dies und das sind immer Scheisse und haben nichts aber auch GARNIX mit Politik zu tun. Das sind dumme, gewalttäige und kriminelle Schwammerln sonst nix.

----------


## Laubfrosch

> Wieso das?



ich muss nochn polen mit dem hühnchen rupfen....

----------


## DarkSecret

> Das ist kein politisieren. Extreme Positionen, egal ob rechts oder links oder gegen dies und das sind immer Scheisse und haben nichts aber auch GARNIX mit Politik zu tun. Das sind dumme, gewalttäige und kriminelle Schwammerln sonst nix.


Beste Beispiel ist Fussball.

Es gibt die Normalen Fans
Die Fans die sich nur auf die Fresse hauen wollen.
Und andere die sich das spiel angucken und sich aber dennoch vielleicht kloppen wollen.
Ist auch so beim Eishocky ;-).
Und man soll sich nicht alles in den Hintern schieben lassen und sich gefallen lassen. Wer weis wie dann in 20 jahren die Politik oder sonstiges aussieht.

Ist jetzt auch egal.

Was mich Ankotzt,das ich morgen wieder Putzen kann

----------


## stephan-

Die "Nazis" stehen wenigstens dazu, was sie sind. Bei den Linken sehe ich immer nur "Schaiss Staat! Schaiss Bullen" usw., aber dann lassen sie sich vom Staat finanzieren und sobald SIE mal auf die Mütze kriegen, sind sie die ersten, die bei den Polizisten angekrochen kommen - oder Radau machen, weil die Polizei nichts unternommen hat. So oder so kann man es denen nicht Recht machen, aber das wollen sie auch gar nicht. Wobei das mit dem "stehen wenigstens dazu" nicht so gemeint sein soll, dass ich mit rechten Hohlköpfen sympathisieren würde.

Interessant wäre, was hier überhaupt mit Nazi gemeint ist. Nazis ansich gibt es fast nicht mehr. Gehören Leute, die etwas gegen Ausländer haben dazu? Gehören Leute dazu, die Ausländer schlagen? Gehören Leute dazu, denen die aktuelle Lage nicht passt? Oder gehören die dazu, die im Schutz der Masse aufgehen um zu randalieren und Mist zu bauen? Das gibts es alles unter Linken, unter Rechten und vorallem innerhalb der "Ausländer". Die haben teils noch eine stärkere Gruppendynamik, mMn. 
Wobei man sich auch fragen muss: Was ist ein Ausländer? Die meisten haben eh schon den deutschen Pass, grenzen sich aber selbst ab.

Ich finde nicht, dass ein derart komplexes Thema in so ein Board gehört, schon gar nicht mit kurzen Beiträgen, die alles über einen Kamm scheren. 
Wobei, eines kann man zusammenfassend sagen: Extrema, egal welcher Natur, sind Scheisse und outen den Menschen als dumm.

----------


## DarkSecret

Würde gerne was dazu schreiben bzw deine Fragen beantworten,aber wie du schon gesagt hast,sowas gehört hier einfach nicht her.  :Wink: 

Was mich ankotzt..
Werde wieder Krank -,-

----------


## der koch

mich kotzt an das ich mir nach einer saison ohne kratzer das kreuzband(und noch ein paar andere sachen) gerissen hab und das noch dazu am ehemaligen gesunden knie. bei einem sprung aus 50cm und etwas blöder landung :Embarrassment: 
skifahren ist diese saison gelaufen...........

also, wenn die zehen nach hinten schauen, obwohl sie vorne sein sollten ist was kaputt und man "geht" am besten zum arzt. im schnee liegen und schreien bringt nix - t.j. lavin.
da sieht man halt den unterschied: waldviertler naturbursch und nordamerikanischer kuhhirte :Twisted:

----------


## JackTheRipper

> mich kotzt an das ich mir nach einer saison ohne kratzer das kreuzband(und noch ein paar andere sachen) gerissen hab und das noch dazu am ehemaligen gesunden knie. bei einem sprung aus 50cm und etwas blöder landung
> skifahren ist diese saison gelaufen...........
> 
> also, wenn die zehen nach hinten schauen, obwohl sie vorne sein sollten ist was kaputt und man "geht" am besten zum arzt. im schnee liegen und schreien bringt nix - t.j. lavin.
> da sieht man halt den unterschied: waldviertler naturbursch und nordamerikanischer kuhhirte


gute besserung herr koch! was du a immer aufführst...

----------


## georg

Na geh! Gute Besserung.  :Frown:

----------


## fipu

Auch von mir meinem Meister alles Gute! :Big Grin:

----------


## dh-noob

.., dass meine Beziehung aus ist und es Winter ist... schlecht zum Biken....

----------


## DarkSecret

Mein Beileid,wenn das so sagen darf  :Confused:  .

Was mich ankotzt ist das meine Gabel und meine Bremsen immer noch nicht da sind

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

dass sich das wetter nicht entscheiden kann...
entweder es ist warm und schön zum biken oder es schneit mal ordentlich...

----------


## Poison :)

i agree!

----------


## Laubfrosch

mee zwei. 


entweder sonne und trocken zum pumptracken / bmx bahn fahrn

oder schnee zum boarden.
aber net son verregnetes dhler wetter  :Frown:  grad jetzt wo ich ka rad hab.

----------


## stephan-

Kauf dir maln vernünftiges Rad, damit du das nicht alle 2 Wochen hier posten musst.

----------


## Laubfrosch

erst muss n auto her. 

najo, ich fahr bald in osten und schau mir das werk mal genauer an zusammen mitn neuen Deutschland Händler.

hab vllt. 1-2 andere Rahmen im Kopf die mir taugen würden.

aber ich scheine echt pech gehabt zu haben mit dem was war.

ok das ich wichtige gewinde zerstört hab lag teils an mir und teils am schiefen schnitt. 

die anderen Zumbis von 2008 halten ja noch, und von schonender fahrweise kann man bei den ein oder anderen ja nicht reden.

gruß

----------


## kitschi

i seh die nächste freundschaft den bach runter laufen, sch**ß pussy :Evil:

----------


## wuschi

integration mittels partialbruchzerlegung und halbleiter...

----------


## DasMatti

wuschi: welches semester?
mach ich auch grad - is nicht so toll...

----------


## wuschi

nix semester. htl für maschinenbau. 4. klasse, also 12. schulstufe.

----------


## stephan-

Ich leide auch mit. Integration, Grenzwerte, Differentialrechnung, Gleichungssysteme, Komplexe Zahlen, Vektoren und das alles in einem Semester. Dazu noch vier andere Prüfungen/Fächer. In einem Monat gehts los mit Klausuren..  :EEK!: 

 :Frown:

----------


## wuschi

:Embarrassment: 
komplexe zahlen werd ich nie verstehen. lustig wird die partialbruchzerlegung bei nennerpolynom mit komplexen nullstellen. schularbeit ist ja erst am donnerstag.  :EEK!: 
halbleiter sind sowieso komisch und das laborprotokoll zur steuerungstechnik schreibt sich wohl auch nicht selber bis dienstag...  :Rock: 

ihr studenten brauchts eh ned jammern... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stephan-

> ihr studenten brauchts eh ned jammern...


Oh doch. Also vonwegen "Larifari Studentenleben" - das kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen.

----------


## kitschi

> Oh doch. Also vonwegen "Larifari Studentenleben" - das kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen.


dem kann ich nur zustimmen und i studier geo  :Rolleyes: 

ein prof von uns hat es polynom 5ten grades sofort im kopf ausgerecht während es keiner der stundenten mit dem rechner zusammen brachte :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr.V

Haha, klingt ja auch so ähnlich wie bei mir. Maturajahr, und dieses integrieren ist ja echt sowas von mühsam xD Zum Glück ist meine nächste Mathe Schularbeit aber erst am 14. Jänner  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

> ein prof von uns hat es polynom 5ten grades sofort im kopf ausgerecht


 Wahrscheinlich jedes Jahr dasselbe, außerdem nachdem es keiner rechnen konnte, wer weiß obs stimmt.  :Wink:

----------


## ski-grexi

Hallo, weiß jemand ob die neuen Torques dieses saublöde Taper Steerer-System haben!?
Grad die von Canyon sollten wissen, was das für Kunden bedeutet- man kann nicht mehr alle Gabeln fahren und gewichtsmässig bringts ca.!!!0,8 g !!!.Den geringfügigen Stabilitätsverlust kann man, denk ich, vernachlässigen-aber trotzdem-dfinitiv für unsereins nur Nachteile!
Das kann man eventuell bei einem leichten CC-Bike machen-aber doch nicht bei einem Freerider- gehts denen noch!?
Zusätzlich kann ich jetzt durch diverse Steuersätze den Lenkwinkel nicht mehr auf meine Bedürfnisse einstellen!
Das FRX loben sie noch übern Klee bezügl. der Vorteile des durchgehenden 1,5 Steuerrohres- und beim ansonsten schönen Torque machen sie diesen Scheiß.
Daß die da auch mitmachen bei dieser Marktlücken-Auffüllung hätt ich mir nicht gedacht.
Wollte eigentlich das Playzone ordern, als ich das zu meinem Entsetzen festgestellt hab- muß jetzt was anderes her!-Schade!!
Was meint ihr dazu- steh ich damit allein imWald!?

----------


## DasMatti

ne da stehst nicht allein im Wald, solche Sachen regen mich genau so auf.
So viele verschiedene Standards find ich überhaupt total übertrieben. Aber so wird Geld verdient. Manchmal ist es sinnvoll, manchmal nicht. Für brauch ich denn 89 verschiedene Sattelstützendurchmesser?

Mich nervt das ich die Zeichnungsableitung in Catia nicht hinbekommen, geht aber nicht nur mir so, sondern mehreren aus meinem Kurs. Aber irgendwie kann ich mir da schon noch was hintricksen -> aufm Papier sieht der Prof ja nicht was ich gmacht hab  :Smile:

----------


## wuschi

> Hallo, weiß jemand ob die neuen Torques dieses saublöde Taper Steerer-System haben!?
> Grad die von Canyon sollten wissen, was das für Kunden bedeutet- man kann nicht mehr alle Gabeln fahren und gewichtsmässig bringts ca.!!!0,8 g !!!.Den geringfügigen Stabilitätsverlust kann man, denk ich, vernachlässigen-aber trotzdem-dfinitiv für unsereins nur Nachteile!
> Das kann man eventuell bei einem leichten CC-Bike machen-aber doch nicht bei einem Freerider- gehts denen noch!?
> Zusätzlich kann ich jetzt durch diverse Steuersätze den Lenkwinkel nicht mehr auf meine Bedürfnisse einstellen!
> Das FRX loben sie noch übern Klee bezügl. der Vorteile des durchgehenden 1,5 Steuerrohres- und beim ansonsten schönen Torque machen sie diesen Scheiß.
> Daß die da auch mitmachen bei dieser Marktlücken-Auffüllung hätt ich mir nicht gedacht.
> Wollte eigentlich das Playzone ordern, als ich das zu meinem Entsetzen festgestellt hab- muß jetzt was anderes her!-Schade!!
> Was meint ihr dazu- steh ich damit allein imWald!?


du fragst ob die neuen torques das taperd steuerrohr haben und regst dich dann darüber auf, dass sie es haben...  :Big Grin: 
ja sie haben es aber das weißt du scheinbar eh.

und das matti: nicht über catia schimpfen! proE funktioniert zwar aber da kann man die bauteile nicht so schön glänzend machen^^

----------


## Reini

> und das matti: nicht über catia schimpfen! proE funktioniert zwar aber da kann man die bauteile nicht so schön glänzend machen^^


Man kann über Inventor sagen was man will, aber bei Ableitungen ist es ein Wahnsinnprogramm.
Wobei für konstruieren bevorzuge ich ProE  :Smile: 

edith meint noch zum deppert steerer  :Big Grin: :
Ich halt auch nicht viel davon. Entweder komplett 1,5 oder 1 1/8. Sehe aber keinen Sinn dahinter. Wobei noch schlimmer sind die 15mm Achsen, über die lass ich mich jetzt aber nicht aus, sonst wirft mich der noox noch ausm Forum wegen den Beleidigungen  :Wink:

----------


## ski-grexi

> du fragst ob die neuen torques das taperd steuerrohr haben und regst dich dann darüber auf, dass sie es haben... 
> ja sie haben es aber das weißt du scheinbar eh.


Ja du Hirni!

----------


## wuschi

du fragst ob sie es haben und regst dich dann drüber auf, dass sie es haben. ergibt keinen sinn. nicht mehr, nicht weniger.  :EEK!: 
eine konstruktive antwort auf deinen copy/paste-post hab ich in dem anderen thread gemacht...

edit: du hirni!

----------


## georg

So weit habt ihr euch geeinigt, ihr seid beide Hirnis und die Sache ist somit erledigt.  :Wink:   :Big Grin: 

Ich find das mit dem Steuerrohr aber auch blöde. Ich mein vom technischen Standpunkt schaut es ja sauber aus, aber praktisch ist es wieder ein Teil mehr, dass nicht passen kann und neu gekauft werden muss.

----------


## wuschi

die 1,5" schäfte kommen eh schon wieder ab. und 1,125" lassen sich ja auch in tapered steerer verbauen, hier sogar mit dem vorteil, dass das untere, stark belastete lager sehr groß ausfällt. hab 1,5" steuerrohr zwar auch zu bieten wenn man einen 1,125" gabel verbaut aber die "inkompatibilität" ist meiner meinung nach nur für leute ärgerlich die noch eine 1,5er manitou haben oder die seltenen rs oder mz modelle.

----------


## Loki

regt euch mal weniger über die wechselnden steuersatz-standar*d*s auf, sondern eher über die unfähigkeit der gabelhersteller, die schäfte wechselbar zu machen. damals ging das, manch ein kleiner hersteller kriegts auch auffe reihe, wieso also dieser eingepresste schmarrn?

----------


## wuschi

> regt euch mal weniger über die wechselnden steuersatz-standarts auf, sondern eher über die unfähigkeit...


ok, ich reg mich über dein "standarts" auf...  :Big Grin: 




> regt euch mal weniger über die wechselnden steuersatz-standarts auf, sondern eher über die unfähigkeit der gabelhersteller, die schäfte wechselbar zu machen. damals ging das, manch ein kleiner hersteller kriegts auch auffe reihe, wieso also dieser eingepresste schmarrn?


ich glaub das pressen ist billiger weil man sich 2-3 gewindelöcher pro holm spart + ganausoviele schrauben. so muss man nur 2 mal reiben und dann einpressen.
und sicherer könnte ich mir auch vorstellen. wenn die presspassung sitzt hält das. schrauben werden vom neugierigen kunden probehalber aufgemacht und dann wieder viel zu fest angezogen. und lösen können sie sich auch, da hilft die schraubensicherung ab werk auch nichts weil ja der kunde wieder dran herumdreht...  :Cool:

----------


## Loki

> ok, ich reg mich über dein "standarts" auf... 
> 
> 
> ich glaub das pressen ist billiger weil man sich 2-3 gewindelöcher pro holm spart + ganausoviele schrauben. so muss man nur 2 mal reiben und dann einpressen.


narf... natürlich standar*d*  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

angesichts der teils doch noch hohen gabelpreise ists ne schweinerei, an den paar cent für die arbeit zu sparen. ich fänds so schöner.

----------


## ski-grexi

Diesbezüglich kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber gibt es Totems in 1 1/8 z.B?-weiß ich gar nicht-vermutlich schon.
Kommt man wirklich von den 1,5 Standards ab?-und wenn , warum?
Hats nicht immer geheißen, sie bringen ein Mehr an Stabilität (wenn auch sicher marginal)?
Gut, aber das ändert nix an der Tatsache, daß man mit dem tapered steerer-System keine Winkel über  diverse Steuersätze verstellen kann!?
Mein Ärger ist eh schon wieder (fast)verflogen.
Nox bietet da z.B. schöne Alternativen, oder Mondraker (die haben sowieso 1000 Verstellmöglichkeiten pcto. Lenkwinkel mittels Steuersätzen etc , Sitzwinkel und Radstand und liefern das alles mit- da kann man sogar mit dem DHler Summum pedalieren -Super), ...Gott sei Dank fällt die Wahl nicht leicht  :Wink:

----------


## volcom_94

htl erste , englisch sa und maschinenbau test morgen

----------


## wuschi

was is maschinenbau test? welche abteilung?
hab morgen mathe-sa. 4. HTL-maschinenbau...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Laubfrosch

was mich heute ankotzt? deppen!

----------


## georg

Was mich ankotzt ist, sind Intrigen am Arbeitsplatz. Alles hintenrum und ja nichts ins Gesicht da wird immer schön gelächelt. Zum Kotzen.  :Spread Puke:  Kostet mich bald mehr Stress und Zeit als die normale Arbeit.

----------


## volcom_94

abteilung elektrotechnik und maschinenbau test sind halt kristallsysteme un son zeug

----------


## wuschi

aso, das heißt im maschinenbauzweig fertigungstechnik. keine ahnung wie genau ihr das machts aber richtig schön auswendig lernen war bei uns in der zweiten. da kommen die kristallgefüge nochmal sehr genau damit man die wärmebehandlungen versteht...

----------


## volcom_94

nein das elektrotechnik zweig(www.htl-wels.ac.at/index.php?id=103)
hab den test doch errst morgen, du hast recht es ist stur auswendig lernen

----------


## klamsi

eigene dummheit

----------


## stephan-

- Der verdammte Inselaffe reagiert nicht auf meine Mails
- Kriege die Integrale nicht gelöst bzw. falsch Ergebnisse
- Streit
- Krank

----------


## DarkSecret

Ist der Inselaffe der wo du dein neues Fahrrad gekauft hast ?

Was mich anstuhlt ist..das mir grad langweilig ist,aber dafür ist Morgen wieder ein oi Skinhead Treffen   :Cheers:   :Rock:

----------


## stephan-

> Ist der Inselaffe der wo du dein neues Fahrrad gekauft hast ?


Fahrrad? Ich hab Altmetall gekauft.

----------


## Loki

> Fahrrad? Ich hab Altmetall gekauft.


sowas is immer ärgerlich... hast schon bei giant wegen dem hinterbau angefragt?

----------


## stephan-

> sowas is immer ärgerlich... hast schon bei giant wegen dem hinterbau angefragt?


Die feinen Herren von Giant haben vom 20. September bis zum 4. Januar scheinbar frei bzw. ist dort niemand erreichbar.

Habe zwei Händler kontaktiert, die mir den Preis bis Montag/Dienstag besorgen, hoffe ich.
Aber ich schätze, dass das Ding so viel kosten wird, dass weder der Verkäufer (der sich immernoch nicht gemeldet hat) noch ich für die Kosten aufkommen wollen wird. Demnach wird es darauf hinauslaufen, das ich den ganzen Krempel zurück nach England schicke, notfalls mit Paypal Käuferschutz. Den beantrage ich morgen eh, wenn der Typ im Laufe des Tages nicht reagiert.
Über die Kratzer in den Parts kann man hinweg sehen, aber das man nichtmal das HR einbauen kann UND das der Hinterbau schief ist (Rad also nicht senkrecht/orthogonal zum Rahmen/Vorderrad) ..  :Rolleyes: 
Schaltwerk hat auch einen dicken Knick, Schaltauge ist völlig krumm, keine Pedalen dazu.. 
Das ärgert mich eben so richtig, weil der Preis wirklich astrein war. Für das Geld krieg ich hier in D gerade mal den Rahmen, sozusagen  :Big Grin: 
Schätze, er ist ihm beim Verpacken runtergefallen..

----------


## punkt

> Die feinen Herren von Giant haben vom 20. September bis zum 4. Januar scheinbar frei bzw. ist dort niemand erreichbar.
> 
> Habe zwei Händler kontaktiert, die mir den Preis bis Montag/Dienstag besorgen, hoffe ich.
> Aber ich schätze, dass das Ding so viel kosten wird, dass weder der Verkäufer (der sich immernoch nicht gemeldet hat) noch ich für die Kosten aufkommen wollen wird. Demnach wird es darauf hinauslaufen, das ich den ganzen Krempel zurück nach England schicke, notfalls mit Paypal Käuferschutz. Den beantrage ich morgen eh, wenn der Typ im Laufe des Tages nicht reagiert.
> Über die Kratzer in den Parts kann man hinweg sehen, aber das man nichtmal das HR einbauen kann UND das der Hinterbau schief ist (Rad also nicht senkrecht/orthogonal zum Rahmen/Vorderrad) .. 
> Schaltwerk hat auch einen dicken Knick, Schaltauge ist völlig krumm, keine Pedalen dazu.. 
> Das ärgert mich eben so richtig, weil der Preis wirklich astrein war. Für das Geld krieg ich hier in D gerade mal den Rahmen, sozusagen 
> Schätze, er ist ihm beim Verpacken runtergefallen..


Und da wartest du noch? Mach den Typen fertig.

----------


## DarkSecret

Ok das ist echt mist  :Frown: ... Nur kann man leider nicht so viel machen gege dem Typen oder ?

----------


## stephan-

> Und da wartest du noch? Mach den Typen fertig.


Ich glaub ihm ja, dass das Rad fahrfertig war. Für die Pedalen hat er sich entschuldigt und will welche hinterher senden.
Allerdings ist er der Meinung, dass ich das mit Versender nun zu klären hätte - ich hoffe er schluckt meine Erläuterung dazu, dass er das in die Hand nehmen muss. 
Habe ihm gesagt, das er schleunigst UPS kontaktieren soll und mir sagen soll wie das gehandhabt wird, da ich sonst den Paypal Käuferschutz beantrage. Schöner Schnee liegt, ich sitz zuhause mit einem Rad, das ich nicht fahren kann. Ich freu mich.

----------


## Loki

an sich muss doch der verkäufer dafür sorgen, das es keinen transportschaden gibt.

----------


## punkt

> an sich muss doch der verkäufer dafür sorgen, das es keinen transportschaden gibt.


er sorgt dafür, indem er den rahmen verpackt. ab übergabe an das transportunternehmen geht das versandrisiko auf den käufer über, dieser kann allerdings keinen schaden anmelden, da ja der verkäufer vertragspartner mit dem versandunternehmen ist  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  soweit zumindest hiesige rechtssprechung. wie es auf der insel aussieht, weiß ich nicht. solltest du mal in erfahrung bringen, da darauf ja deine erfolgsaussichten basieren, solltest du käuferschutz anmelden.

----------


## Laubfrosch

in dem fall wäre die rechtssprechung des inselaffen korrekt, da bei ihm ja der erfüllungsort liegt.edit: sry stimmt net ganz. eo is immer der ort des käufers wenns an endkunden geht. wie es bei gebrauchter ware ausgugget weiß ich ned.

----------


## stephan-

> er sorgt dafür, indem er den rahmen verpackt. ab übergabe an das transportunternehmen geht das versandrisiko auf den käufer über, dieser kann allerdings keinen schaden anmelden, da ja der verkäufer vertragspartner mit dem versandunternehmen ist  soweit zumindest hiesige rechtssprechung. wie es auf der insel aussieht, weiß ich nicht. solltest du mal in erfahrung bringen, da darauf ja deine erfolgsaussichten basieren, solltest du käuferschutz anmelden.


UPS.com schreibt eindeutig, dass der Verkäufer diesen Schaden bei UPS hat geltend zu machen. Habe ihm auch den Link geschickt und warte mal wieder auf Antwort. Erfahre Dienstag was neue Hinterbauten kosten (die vermutlich viel zu teuer sein werden), wenn er sich bis dahin nicht mit einer konkreten Lösung gemeldet hat, beantrage ich Käuferschutz.
Es ist richtig, dass das Versandrisiko der Käufer trägt, allerdings ist das Rad schlichtweg nicht benutzbar, somit ist auch der Vertrag nicht erfüllt. Somit müsste Paypal das Ganze rückgängig machen - da mache ich mir auch keine Gedanken um ehrlich zu sein. Das wird schon klappen.
Ich bin aber viel eher daran interessiert, hier noch das maximale rauszuholen. Am liebsten will ich mich mit dem Verkäufer einigen, das wir beide zufrieden sind, denn das Rad ansich ist sehr geil und war eben günstig.. okay, optische Gebrauchsspuren en masse sind zwar nicht schön, aber darum gehts ja nicht. Das Rad passt genau in mein Anforderungsprofil, hat eine 09er 36 VAN Rc2 drin, DHX3, 2 KB mit Führung, Laufräder sind in Ordnung glaube ich, joa.
Für ein ähnlichwertiges zahl ich in Deutschland locker 400-500€ mehr.
Ein Pitch wäre auch cool, ist in der günstigen Version aber leider nicht unbedingt Bikepark-tauglich, daher fällt das auch eher flach.
Mal abwarten, was der Engländer zu sagen hat und was UPS sagt und was neue Hinterbauten kosten.
Aber im Endeffekt wirds sicher auf Käuferschutz inkl. Rückgabe hinauslaufen. Schade.  :Confused:

----------


## fipu

Das es immer wieder solche Idioten gibt, welche meinen, sie seien ein kleiner Loeb und fahren wie die Affen wenn es stark schneit. Drängeln und überholen was nur geht und alle anderen gefärden.
Kleine Schadenfreude, der Typ stand etwa 1km später neben seinem auf dem Dach liegenden BMW. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## grisch

> Das es immer wieder solche Idioten gibt, welche meinen, sie seien ein kleiner Loeb und fahren wie die Affen wenn es stark schneit. Drängeln und überholen was nur geht und alle anderen gefärden.
> Kleine Schadenfreude, der Typ stand etwa 1km später neben seinem auf dem Dach liegenden BMW.


hast ihm wenigstens einen strafzettel verpasst?  :Wink:

----------


## fipu

Nein nein, das würde ich doch niiiiieeeeee tun! :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Ich hasse elektronisch geregelte Axialkolbenpumpen, Proportionalventile und die Kompression von Hydrauliköl und.. ach was die ganze Hydraulik kotzt mich an.
*GRUNZ*
 :Mad:

----------


## wuschi

> Ich hasse elektronisch geregelte Axialkolbenpumpen, Proportionalventile und die Kompression von Hydrauliköl und.. ach was die ganze Hydraulik kotzt mich an.
> *GRUNZ*


derstandard.at/Karriere

----------


## fipu

Das ich gestern Abend Domino mit meinen Bikes gemacht habe. Das CC-Bike fiel an mein Cannondale, dieses an das Yeti und das Yeti fiel ans Sunn, welches im Montageständer war. Der Montageständer hielt dem Schlag nicht stand und der Klemmkopf brach. Super!!!!!!!!!! :Mad:

----------


## Laubfrosch

gratuliere, falls dir eines der bikes zuviel is fürn keller. ich nehm eins.

----------


## punkt

es regnet...und an biken ist bei dem Eis nicht zu denken... :Mad:

----------


## Mr.V

Wo gibt's denn Eis? Ich schätz mal irgendwo im Westen? Weil bei uns hier ist's nur bewölkt.

----------


## punkt

ja, sämtliche forstautobahnen sind mit einer zentimeterdicken eisschicht überdeckt, da hats mich gestern erstmal auf die seite und dann in den graben gelegt. die straßen ansich sind frei, aber man muss ja irgendwie zum spot oder trail kommen...teils wars so glatt, dass man nichtmal schieben konnte. echt tückisch dieses grade angetaute und gefrorene  :Big Grin:

----------


## stephan-

Für die, die die Geschichte interessiert:


Habe nun bei UPS angerufen um gesagt zu kriegen, dass der blöde Engländer gar keinen Versandschaden gemeldet hat. Heute war der LETZTE Tag, an dem ich den Schaden geltend machen kann. Nur durch einige Zufälle habe ich da überhaupt nochmal angerufen bzw. da nachgefragt und durch einen weiteren Zufall konnte ich den Problemfall aufgeben. War also im Grunde mehr Glück als Verstand, das ich diese Frist zum Glück noch gepackt hab.
Nun darf ich alles wieder verpacken und das Rad wird morgen abgeholt. Die Reparaturkosten liegen bei etwa 380€ laut Händler (250€ Hinterbau, 90€ Schaltwerk, ~50€ Umbau), also wird das Rad begutachtet.
Wenn ich es dann nächstes Jahr irgendwann zurückkriege ist aber immernoch nicht raus, ob das überhaupt übernommen wird, da UPS das alles mit dem Versender klären will/muss, der ja bekanntlich nur alle 2 Jahre mal seine Mailbox checkt. Das Ganze wird sich also ewig hinziehen und ich werde ewig nichtmal wissen, ob ich auf dem Schaden sitzen bleibe oder ob mir das irgendwer zahlt. Bis dieses Prozedere durch ist, wird auch die Paypal-Käuferschutzfrist bereits abgelaufen sein. 
Bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht. Man möchte brechen.

----------


## punkt

solltest du den paypal schutz nicht vorsorglich zwecks fristverlängerung beantragen? wie bist du da überhaupt abgesichert? soweit ich weiß zahlen die doch erst, wenn beim verkäufer etwas zu holen war, oder? sprich, sein konto leer, dein konto leer, oder?

----------


## stephan-

> solltest du den paypal schutz nicht vorsorglich zwecks fristverlängerung beantragen? wie bist du da überhaupt abgesichert?


Die Idee ist gut, die hatte ich auch schon. Man hat bei Paypal 45 Tage ab der Zahlung Zeit um sich zu melden. Werde mal schauen wie lang UPS braucht und notfalls noch innerhalb der Frist den Schutz beantragen. Ansonsten erstmal abwarten, was die sagen. Wenn sie den Schaden regulieren, dann hol ich mir vom Händler den neuen Hinterbau und ein Schaltwerk und hoffe, dass am Rad sonst nichts kaputt ist und ich dann endlich fahren kann. Wenn dann noch irgendein Defekt auftritt, der sich erst dann zeigt, dann dreh ich durch und kaufe mir ein Flugticket nach England.
Soweit ich das Rad testen konnte funzt aber alles normal. Gabel macht einen fluffigen Eindruck, lässt sich spürbar einstellen und der Dämpfer scheint auch zu laufen. Eben so weit getestet wie es ohne Hinterrad geht..
Wie das dann im Detail läuft und wie UPS das mit dem regelt weiß ich allerdings nicht. Hoffe, dass er wenigstens da auf die Post reagiert und nicht wieder Tage verstreichen lässt bis er mal reagiert.

Viel schlimmer find ich was dieser verdammte Inselaffe mit mir abzieht. Sein "Vater" hat mir auch noch geschrieben das sie das nun gemeldet haben und sie mich informieren würden, wie es weitergeht. Vielleicht war das aber auch nur Verarschung um die Sache auszusitzen, wer weiß. Die negative Bewertung kriegt er wenn er mir bis morgen nicht geantwortet hat.




> soweit ich weiß zahlen die doch erst, wenn beim verkäufer etwas zu holen war, oder? sprich, sein konto leer, dein konto leer, oder?


Den Satz versteh ich allerdings nicht. Wie denn "was zu holen"? 
Soweit ich weiß geben die mir - wenn ich im Recht sein sollte - mein Geld zurück und schauen dann erst wie und ob sie das vom Verkäufer zurückkriegen - zumindest werben sie ja damit.

----------


## punkt

hast du über ebay gekauft? dann biste natürlich abgesichert.

----------


## stephan-

> hast du über ebay gekauft? dann biste natürlich abgesichert.


Klar, Ebay und Paypal. Anders wäre ich auch gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen - bringt einem halt auch nix wenn das Rad dann kaputt ist. Allein was ich da für Zeit schon reingesteckt habe in die gesamte Abwicklung ohne bisher einen Meter gefahren zu sein.. zum Glück bin ich Student und nicht Selbstständiger oder sowas. Allein das alles wieder zu verpacken, damits jetzt nochmal abgeholt wird, begutachtet wird und dann irgendwann wiederkommt  :Rolleyes: 

Wenn UPS das jetzt noch 2x hin- und herliefert kann ich es danach vermutlich eh wegschmeissen weil alles kaputt ist.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkSecret

Das ich wieder krank bin -.-

----------


## Mr.V

Na dann gute Besserung. Ich bin auch schon längere Zeit verkühlt, das hält sich diesen Winter irgendwie hartnäckig  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vuntzam

menschen die alkohol trinken

----------


## ski-grexi

> menschen die alkohol trinken


Komisch, habe mir immer Mühe gegeben reichlich Alkohol zu konsumieren und auch sonst ein ehrbarer Bürger zu sein.
Es bricht mir eine Welt zusammen!!

----------


## georg

> Komisch, habe mir immer Mühe gegeben reichlich Alkohol zu konsumieren und auch sonst ein ehrbarer Bürger zu sein.


 Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich. Menschen die voll mit Drogen sind können keinen Einfluß auf ihre Handlungen haben, daher ist es unmöglich in dieser Zeit eine Garantie oder eine Absichtserklärung zu geben oder auch nur ein Zeugnis abzulegen ein ehrbarer Bürger sein zu wollen oder gewesen zu sein. Damit ist jeder voll Besoffene eine Vorstufe zum Rechtsbrecher, Kriminellen, Vandalen.. in welcher Art auch immer.

----------


## stephan-

Für die, die es interessiert und als kleiner Log für mich selbst, um das ggf. doppelt nachweisen zu können  :Big Grin: 


Gerade mit UPS telefoniert, es liegt nach Prüfung kein Transportschaden am Bike vor. Der Verkäufer wurde darüber am 30.12. unterrichtet und natürlich habe ich noch keine Mail von ihm erhalten.
Habe nun Paypal Käuferschutz beantragt und bin optimistisch wenigstens mein Geld wiederzubekommen. An die ganzen investierten Stunden will ich gar nicht denken.
Mein Fazit: Nie wieder einen Gebrauchtgegenstand aus England, zumindest nicht von Privat. Hoffe, dass mein Lehrgeld aus dieser Aktion lediglich in der verschwendeten Zeit bestehen bleibt.

----------


## Mr.V

> Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich. Menschen die voll mit Drogen sind können keinen Einfluß auf ihre Handlungen haben, daher ist es unmöglich in dieser Zeit eine Garantie oder eine Absichtserklärung zu geben oder auch nur ein Zeugnis abzulegen ein ehrbarer Bürger sein zu wollen oder gewesen zu sein. Damit ist jeder voll Besoffene eine Vorstufe zum Rechtsbrecher, Kriminellen, Vandalen.. in welcher Art auch immer.


Lass dich gehn georg  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

@Stephan

Na hoffentlich geht das jetzt wenigstens halbwegs gut aus  :Wink:  Ist ja auch eine blöde Geschichte...

----------


## wuschi

> Damit ist jeder voll Besoffene eine Vorstufe zum Rechtsbrecher, Kriminellen, Vandalen.. in welcher Art auch immer.


jeder der schon mal war oder regelmäßig besoffen ist kann nüchtern ein anständiger bürger sein. und wie sich personen im suff aufführen kann so stark variieren. das kann von raufsüchtig bis witzerzählen gehen. das ist sehr stark situations- und perönlichkeitsabhängig. aber stimmt schon, leider gibts zu viele von der sorte die sich im rausch überhaupt nicht im griff haben...

----------


## ski-grexi

...den Säufer und den Hurenbock frierts im dicksten Winterrock! :Beer:

----------


## radler1

ich hab heud kein Bananen-Vollkorn Brötchen bei meinem Bäcker mehr bekommen, so nen doofer kleiner Junge hat sich das letzte vor mir ergattert gehabt...  :Evil:  Dabei sind die soooooo lecker...

----------


## Laubfrosch

Bananen Vollkorn Brötchen?

nichts geht über weißwurschtfrühstück  :Smile:

----------


## punkt

> Bananen Vollkorn Brötchen?
> 
> nichts geht über weißwurschtfrühstück


 :Way To Go:  :Tongue:

----------


## DarkSecret

> ich hab heud kein Bananen-Vollkorn Brötchen bei meinem Bäcker mehr bekommen, so nen doofer kleiner Junge hat sich das letzte vor mir ergattert gehabt...  Dabei sind die soooooo lecker...


Kinder sind aus meiner ansicht nach nicht nur "kleine Menschen" sondern in ersterline klein Kriminälle.

Was mich ankotzt...mein husten

----------


## terrorkitty

den husten hat wohl zur zeit jeder!
mich kotzt an des ich mir heut in den zeigefinger der linken hand geschnitten habe, mit ner flex.
strecker-sehne fast ganz durchgetrennt und die gelenkskapsel angefräst.
und sooooo viel zu tun :Embarrassment:

----------


## stephan-

Der verdammte Inselaffe reagiert nichtmal auf meinen Paypal-Konfliktfall inkl. Beantragung des Käuferschutzes. Vermutlich wird er kurz vor Ablauf der Reaktionsfrist irgendeinen Schaiss schreiben, am besten wäre, wenn er den Fall anzweifelt/widerspricht. Meine Frezze, so eine dumme Sau.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## volcom_94

schule

----------


## stephan-

> schule


Du hast doch keine Ahnung mit deinen 15 Jahren!  :Rolleyes: 



 :Twisted:  :Twisted:

----------


## grunzl

der volcom kann aber nix dafür, dass du mit dem inseläffchen probleme hast.
und worüber soll er sich ärgern mit seinen 15 jahren, über miese pensionszahlungen, oder wie?

----------


## DarkSecret

Das immer mehr schnee fällt  :Evil:

----------


## stephan-

> der volcom kann aber nix dafür, dass du mit dem inseläffchen probleme hast.


Deswegen die zwei Smileys unter meinem Posting, das war natürlich nicht ernst gemeint.
Ist doch immer so, man beschwert sich über die aktuelle Situation und kriegt von älteren immer zu hören "Das ist die beste Zeit des Lebens, warte mal bis du Arbeit hast" und all sowas. Das die Alten damit recht haben bemerkt man erst wenn man aus der Schule raus ist. Darum hat er den Satz jetzt auch von mir gekriegt, so wie sich das gehört.  :Big Grin:

----------


## cyberuhu

> Das immer mehr schnee fällt


daß bei uns (im Moment) kein Schnee fällt!  :Twisted:

----------


## wuschi

österreichs braune innenministerin...

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

irgendwo muss ja die ganze sch...e hin...
 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 

was mich ankotzt:
mein linker fuß tut weh. seit dem schi fahren, kann ich fast gar nix machen, ohne dass er mir eine rückmeldung gibt, dass er auch noch da is...

----------


## punkt

...5 millionen sonntags spaziergänger im wald die alle verlernt haben, gradeaus zu gehen, sobald etwas mehr schnee fällt.

----------


## Heili

Mich kotzt an das morgn wieder der erste Schultag ist. Schule is nichmal das schlimmste, sondern die Musik Arbeit über serielle Musik und 12-Ton Technik -.-

----------


## Laubfrosch

also ich bin zufrieden.

----------


## stephan-

> also ich bin zufrieden.


und das kotzt dich an?  :Big Grin: 


Morgen Mathe1, Donnerstag Physik1 und die Woche darauf wird auch nicht besser mit zwei schweren Klausuren  :Frown:

----------


## punkt

> Mich kotzt an das morgn wieder der erste Schultag ist. Schule is nichmal das schlimmste, sondern die Musik Arbeit über serielle Musik und 12-Ton Technik -.-


wenn du erstmal ein paar jährchen älter bist, siehst du das mit ganz anderen augen.

----------


## Heili

Hab mir gedacht das sowas kommt. Deswegen hab ich auch dazu geschriebn " Schule is nichmal das schlimmste". Ich denke nicht das ich mal denken werde "mensch jetzt würd ich lieber ne Musik Arbeit über die serielle Musik von John Cage schreiben"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## georg

Nö, 12 Ton und serielle Musik sieht man auch wenn man älter ist nicht mit anderen Augen.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## DarkSecret

Morgen dem Opa helfen beim Umzug  :Evil:  .. zum glück mach ich das nur für mein vatter

----------


## DasMatti

lernen für etechnik und konstruktion nervt...

----------


## stephan-

> lernen für etechnik und konstruktion nervt...


Hab Mathe gerade erledigt.
Jetzt heißt es lernen für Physik, Etechnik, Chemie und Konstruktion. Also beschwer dich mal nicht  :Big Grin:

----------


## kitschi

morgen zwischenpräsentation und meine is für den kanal weil i kan bock hab was gscheites zu machen :Rolleyes:

----------


## stephan-

Weiterführung der England-Fahrrad-Geschichte:

Transportschaden von UPS wurde abgelehnt.
Daraufhin hat UPS *mein Eigentum, mein Fahrrad* an den Versender zurückgeschickt. Dazu fehlen mir die Worte.
Zugestellt wurde es am 6.1.2010 - bisher keine Reaktion des Verkäufers, weder per Mail, noch im Paypal Konfliktfall.
Ich habe also kein Geld und nichtmal mehr ein Rad. Weiterhin keinen Beweis vom Händler dafür, dass das Rad kaputt war. Den Beweis kann ich mir auch nicht mehr holen, da ich kein Fahrrad mehr in meinem Besitz habe, das eigentlich mir gehört.
Mehr als Telefonate mit dem Händler wegen Hinterbaukosten gab es ja nicht. 

Ich kotze.

----------


## DasMatti

> Hab Mathe gerade erledigt.
> Jetzt heißt es lernen für Physik, Etechnik, Chemie und Konstruktion. Also beschwer dich mal nicht


das ganze hab ich ja auch noch vor mir, aber das ist nicht so schwer - das hab ich so eig schon drauf.
Muss dich leider nochmal fragen, was studierst du? Dein Fächerkatalog passt eigentlich ziemlich perfekt auf Fahrzeugtechnik, mit vorgezogener Chemie...

ride on
matti

----------


## klamsi

Naja wenn UPS dein Eigentum versandelt hat, dann kanst dir ja jetzt eh von denen das Geld holen.  :Cool: 

Wird schon werden  :Wink:

----------


## punkt

> Weiterführung der England-Fahrrad-Geschichte:
> 
> Transportschaden von UPS wurde abgelehnt.
> Daraufhin hat UPS *mein Eigentum, mein Fahrrad* an den Versender zurückgeschickt. Dazu fehlen mir die Worte.
> Zugestellt wurde es am 6.1.2010 - bisher keine Reaktion des Verkäufers, weder per Mail, noch im Paypal Konfliktfall.
> Ich habe also kein Geld und nichtmal mehr ein Rad. Weiterhin keinen Beweis vom Händler dafür, dass das Rad kaputt war. Den Beweis kann ich mir auch nicht mehr holen, da ich kein Fahrrad mehr in meinem Besitz habe, das eigentlich mir gehört.
> Mehr als Telefonate mit dem Händler wegen Hinterbaukosten gab es ja nicht. 
> 
> Ich kotze.


da du über ebay und paypal ja eh abgesichert bist, kannst dir erstmal egal sein. wenn nur immer dieses hin und her nicht wäre  :Big Grin:

----------


## stephan-

> da du über ebay und paypal ja eh abgesichert bist, kannst dir erstmal egal sein. wenn nur immer dieses hin und her nicht wäre


Abgesichert.. naja. Ich kann sagen "Das Rad ist in England". Ich kann aber nichtmal den Beweis erbringen, dass es unfahrbar kaputt war, da ich schlichtweg kein Rad mehr habe. Wenn der Engländer noch bis zum Ende der Reaktionsfrist die Füße stillhält wäre das optimal, wenn er aber widerspricht o.ä., dann hab ich eben ein großes Problem. 
Davon, dass er einfach behaupten könnte, dass das Rad nicht komplett ist mal ganz abgesehen, ich habe ja jetzt nichts mehr in der Hand. 
Hoffe das ist mit Fristablauf bei Paypal dann gegessen, ansonsten gehts zum Anwalt.  :Rolleyes: 

Matti: Karohemd und Samenstau, ich studier ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## stephan-

Mit 99%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit durchgefallen in Physik. Ich kotz mich voll.

----------


## georg

@stephan: Also wie ich das sehe hat UPS dein Eigentum an irgendjemand anderen geschickt. DH. die müssen dass jetzt zu dir schaffen. Können Sie das nicht, dann werden sie DIESEN Transportschaden nicht abstreiten können und müssen dir den Schaden ersetzen.
Und dann holst du dir von paypal die Kohle zurück.  :Devil: 

Physik war mein Lieblingsfach.  :Big Grin:

----------


## stephan-

> @stephan: Also wie ich das sehe hat UPS dein Eigentum an irgendjemand anderen geschickt. DH. die müssen dass jetzt zu dir schaffen. Können Sie das nicht, dann werden sie DIESEN Transportschaden nicht abstreiten können und müssen dir den Schaden ersetzen.
> Und dann holst du dir von paypal die Kohle zurück. 
> 
> Physik war mein Lieblingsfach.


So habe ich das auch gesehen, ich war echt fassungslos. Aber die berufen sich auf ihre AGBs, dass sie mit dem Verkäufer den Vertrag haben und - wenn dieser keine Abtrittserklärung abgibt - beschädigte Ware (obwohl es kein Versandschaden war?  :Confused:  ) an ihn zurücksenden.
Habe auch mit einem Vorgesetzten gesprochen, die sagen, dass das so gehört bei denen. 
Wundert mich extrem, denn UPS hat den Schaden angeblich nicht verursacht (weil sie ihn auch nicht regulieren), aber senden dann scheinbar das Rad auf ihre? Kosten zurück. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Engländer da nochmal 100 Pfund hingeblättert hat. 
Ich habe denen auch mehrfach gesagt, dass sie gerade MEIN Eigentum an eine fremde Person geschickt haben, die mit mir im Streit steht.. aber letzten Endes bleibt - sollte sich der Engländer querstellen bei irgendwas - dann nur noch der Anwalt und die gerichtliche Regelung um aufzuklären, wer nun wann, wo und wie, was verbockt hat und wofür gerade stehen muss. 
Heute läuft die Frist aus, bisher gibts nix neues im Postfach. Ich bin also sehr hoffnungsvoll, dass ich die nächsten Tage meine Kohle wiedersehen werde.



Physik, ja.. war auch mein Lieblingsfach. Das Fach, bei dem ich mir die wenigsten Sorgen bereitet habe, da ich auch stets ohne zu lernen gut mitkam und alles verstanden habe.
Die Klausur war aber ein richtiger Hammer, sau schwer und dazu hatte ich irgendwie einen halben Blackout, hab eben nix mehr gebacken gekriegt.
Nichtmal die Diagonale eines Flugzeugs, dass ein Rettungspaket für einen Schwimmer abwirft konnte ich vektoriell berechnen.. hab zwar resultierende Geschwindigkeit, aber für die diagonale Strecke hats nicht gereicht. So ging das bei allen Aufgaben.. Ansatz ggf. was aufgeschrieben, Skizze gemacht und Sense.. fast keine Ergebnisse gehabt. Naja, nicht zu ändern, ich setz mich jetzt an Chemie und Etechnik, in der Hoffnung, die Klausuren zu bestehen - habe viel zu spät mit Lernen angefangen, ich Vollidiot.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Laubfrosch

das kann doch irgendwie nicht sein.


 :Mad:

----------


## punkt

naja, das mit dem vertrag stimmt schon. die ware befand sich in den händen von ups und rechtlich stehen die im vertrag mit dem absender. da er sich nicht rührt, wirst du dein geld wohl zurück bekommen, da bin ich recht zuversichtlich.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

was mich ankotzt, ist mein mobiles internet...
was bringt es einem, wenn man sich extra sowas zulegt, dass man immer und überall ins internet kann, wenn sich ohne dein zutun, immer die verbindung trennt...
 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Laubfrosch

einstellungssache.

oder du hast zu wenig ausgegebn.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

da kann man nicht so viel einstellen...
das is ja das problem...
und da ich auch kein programierer bin, kann ich mir auch kein eigenes programm schreiben...

----------


## Laubfrosch

das mein ich ja  :Wink: 

google doch bisl danach


was mich heute ankotzt: 

- restalkohol, wobei angekotzt hab ich mich noch nicht.
- und wie langweilig, mein kreuzband is doch ok.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich weiß ja, was das problem is, nur kann es nicht mit der software, die ich verwende gescheit behoben werden...
und ob die software eines anderen netzbetreibers funktioniert, weiß ich nicht...

sei doch froh, dass das kreuzband nix hat. is sicher nicht lustig, wenn das gerissen is...

----------


## Laubfrosch

was denkst du warum ich noch angetrunken bin  :Big Grin: 

musste das gestern feiern.

----------


## punkt

es liegt einfach zuviel schnee...heute nacht fing es an eis zu regnen...so kann man einfach kein dh fahren...

----------


## DarkSecret

Klar geht das ^^. Werde ich heute auch machen  :Big Grin: .

Was mich ankotzt ?...Mein opa ^^

----------


## georg

Micht kotzen Leute an, die

.. mit 35km/h auf die Autobahn auffahren. 
.. die mittlere und linken Spuren blockieren. Mir scheint, das Rechtsfahren versuracht den Verkehrsteilnehmern körperliche Schmerzen, anders kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wieso man links und mitte links festklebt und den ganzen Verkehr aufhält bzw. sich dann aufregt wenn viele rechts vorbeifahren.

----------


## Laubfrosch

die wollen die blöden verkehrsraudis ausbremsen. 
 :Wink:

----------


## grunzl

jaja, die linksbündigen, das sind die dümmsten der dummen autofahrer. die kotzen mich auch an und das nicht nur heute.

----------


## ski-grexi

...kenn ich -das sind die echt gefährlichen!!
Bremsen alle aus, um dann saublöd zu schauen...ääähh, ich bin ja zum Vergnügen da auf der Autobahn- was der hats eilig?- ja aber ich will jetzt 105 auf der Linken fahrn- das is halt so!Gefährlich??-na und, es is doch Freitag!?...
Warum die nicht bestraft werden weiß auch keiner, obwohl s ein Rechtsfahrgebot gibt- hmmmm, komisch?
Das min rechts überholen ist halt so eine Sache.Is echt nicht ungefährlich, aber ich fahr dann auch nach möglichst rechts, so halb aufn pannenstreifen und schummel mich, wenn der überhaupt nicht reagiert,immer auf der Hut und konzentriert vorbei.
Aber mulmig wird mir bei den Idioten schon immer ein bisl.

----------


## stephan-

> ...kenn ich -das sind die echt gefährlichen!!
> Bremsen alle aus, um dann saublöd zu schauen...ääähh, ich bin ja zum Vergnügen da auf der Autobahn- was der hats eilig?- ja aber ich will jetzt 105 auf der Linken fahrn- das is halt so!Gefährlich??-na und, es is doch Freitag!?...
> Warum die nicht bestraft werden weiß auch keiner, obwohl s ein Rechtsfahrgebot gibt- hmmmm, komisch?
> Das min rechts überholen ist halt so eine Sache.Is echt nicht ungefährlich, aber ich fahr dann auch nach möglichst rechts, so halb aufn pannenstreifen und schummel mich, wenn der überhaupt nicht reagiert,immer auf der Hut und konzentriert vorbei.
> Aber mulmig wird mir bei den Idioten schon immer ein bisl.


Problem ist eben, das man als rechtsüberholender dann wohl dran ist, wenn man was passiert.
Ich hasse solche Leute wie die Pest, die der Meinung sind, andere Autofahrer reglementieren und erziehen zu müssen. Das ist wie die Leute, die in der 30 Zone genau 30 oder eben 25 fahren. 
Meiner Meinung nach gehört es zum guten Ton da mal 10km/h schneller zu fahren als "Führer einer Autoschlange" um eben allen ein vernünftiges vorankommen zu ermöglichen. Aber wenn der vorne zwischen 25 und 30 fährt, dann fahren die hinten nur noch 20 und beißen ins Lenkrad. 
Eine Regelung ähnlich wie in den USA müsste her, das man die Geschwindigkeit an den Verkehrsfluss anpasst und eben nicht andersrum. Wenn es gerade fließt und man dann eben 35 fährt, dann ist es eben so. Dürfte auch der Umwelt zuträglicher sein.
Und ganz anderes Problem und Thema sind dann die, die Angst haben, Auto zu fahren und dementsprechend viel zu defensiv, langsam und vorsichtig fahren und damit alle anderen in Gefahr bringen  :Rolleyes: 
Aber: Das allerwichtigste beim Auto fahren ist, das man ruhig bleibt, egal wie beschissen der vor einem fährt. Nicht nur der eigenen Gesundheit Willen. Einfach durchatmen, ändern kann man es eh nicht.
So, schon wieder viel zu viel sinnlosen Text hier eingetippt, jetzt geh ich wirklich schlafen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

nuja in der probezeit is das halt nich so spaßig 10kmH zuschnell in der 30er zu fahrn.

ich fahr meist nach den regeln. ausser auf autobahn da fahr ich meist +10kmH 

was ich nich pack sind leute die nicht verstehen das man 2 spuren nutzen kann um das verkehrsaufkommen bisl zu minimisieren.

zB wenn s 2 spurig aufn kreisverkehr geht oder auffe autobahn.

und dann halt reissverschluss.

ich könnt bei jedem der 50meter vor dem ende der spur schon einschert und somit den ganzen verkehr aufhält.  

echt da krieg ich plaque. 

manchmal möcht ma auch leute zur nächsten raststätte rausziehn und erstma bisl aufmunterung durch a zwigl schelln verteiln.

----------


## gilledelatourette

> was mich ankotzt, ist mein mobiles internet...
> was bringt es einem, wenn man sich extra sowas zulegt, dass man immer und überall ins internet kann, wenn sich ohne dein zutun, immer die verbindung trennt...


kanns sein dass du windows mail oder outlook offen hast ?

war bei mir auch so (3 data modem)  versuch mal ob es dich rausschmeisst wenn du mail/outlook nicht offen hast.. wenns dann funkt ruf beim netzbetreiber an..  da kann man dann irgendwas umstellen.. ich weiß net mehr was, aber es sollte dann funken..




> also das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann, ist das dein mailprogramm unter extras --> optionen --> Verbindung
> 
> einen haken bei nach senden / empfangen auflegen hat.

----------


## DasMatti

Etechnik lernen stinkt!

----------


## georg

Neue Autobahnstory von heute: 2-spurige Autobahn, Tempolimit 130. Auf der linken Spur ein VW Tuareg V6 TDI. Rechts: Nix.
Eine zeitlang fahr ich hinterher, keine Reaktion, also fahr ich rechts vorbei und gut ists. Paar Kurven später: Unfall, rechte Spur blockiert, Menschen auf der Straße. Ich spur nach links, bremse (+ Warnblinkanlage) mich auf 70 oder 80 runter. Der VW ist mir nachgepreßt, pickt mir im Kofferraum, blinkt und hupt. Mir wurscht, ich fahre an einem Unfall wo Leute rumrennen nicht schneller vorbei. Dann spur ich nach rechts, der Typ überholt hupend. Paar Kurven später, er wieder links, 100km/h... läßt mich nicht vorbei. Macht auch nix, kommt dann eh ein Tunnel mit 100km/h. Dann kam ein Audi daher, etwas stärker motorisiert, wir haben den Typen mehr oder weniger gemeinsam in eine Spur gescheucht und konnten vorbei.

 :Rolleyes:   :Fore Head Slap:   :Wall: 

Leute gibts, die gibts garnicht. So was sollte man filmen, hab mir echt schon mal überlegt eine Videokamera im Auto zu installieren und immer ca. die letzte halbe Stunde aufzuzeichnen.

edit: Außerdem kotzt mich an, dass sowenig Schnee liegt.

----------


## stephan-

Rock Shox hat sie nicht alle. Ein neues Casting kostet (zumindest bei MP) 260€ - das ist mehr Geld, als ich vor fast 2 Jahren für meine Boxxer Race bezahlt habe.  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## DarkSecret

Das es wieder Schneeit und das irgentwas an meiner Boxxer nicht stimmt -.-

----------


## Mr.V

> Neue Autobahnstory von heute: 2-spurige Autobahn, Tempolimit 130. Auf der linken Spur ein VW Tuareg V6 TDI. Rechts: Nix.
> Eine zeitlang fahr ich hinterher, keine Reaktion, also fahr ich rechts vorbei und gut ists. Paar Kurven später: Unfall, rechte Spur blockiert, Menschen auf der Straße. Ich spur nach links, bremse (+ Warnblinkanlage) mich auf 70 oder 80 runter. Der VW ist mir nachgepreßt, pickt mir im Kofferraum, blinkt und hupt. Mir wurscht, ich fahre an einem Unfall wo Leute rumrennen nicht schneller vorbei. Dann spur ich nach rechts, der Typ überholt hupend. Paar Kurven später, er wieder links, 100km/h... läßt mich nicht vorbei. Macht auch nix, kommt dann eh ein Tunnel mit 100km/h. Dann kam ein Audi daher, etwas stärker motorisiert, wir haben den Typen mehr oder weniger gemeinsam in eine Spur gescheucht und konnten vorbei.
> 
>   
> 
> Leute gibts, die gibts garnicht. So was sollte man filmen, hab mir echt schon mal überlegt eine Videokamera im Auto zu installieren und immer ca. die letzte halbe Stunde aufzuzeichnen.
> 
> edit: Außerdem kotzt mich an, dass sowenig Schnee liegt.


Verlang doch von den Leuten keine Toleranz und schon gar kein gesundes Menschenverständnis georg... :Rolleyes: 

Wir erleben das immer wieder bei der Feuerwehr. Unfall auf der Landstraße, Fahrzeug liegt im Straßengraben. Für die Zeit der Fahrzeugbergung muss halt logischerweise auch manchmal die komplette Straße gesperrt werden. Was teilweise die Autofahrer schimpfen, dass wir ned anzahn würden und das es ja so schlimm sei, dass sie jetzt einen Umweg machen oder warten müssten... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Idioten gibt's...

----------


## dolcho

das die leute in doofland zu blöd sind im winter auch nur annähernd richtgeschwindigkeit zu fahren
( 40% der richtgeschwindigkeit ist anscheinend gerade so machbar und trotzdem krachts ständig)

----------


## DasMatti

> das die leute in doofland zu blöd sind im winter auch nur annähernd richtgeschwindigkeit zu fahren
> ( 40% der richtgeschwindigkeit ist anscheinend gerade so machbar und trotzdem krachts ständig)


richtig...kaum schneits bissl san die leute zu dumm zum fahren.
Hab heute sogar welche mim Roller fahren gsehn, und der is dann zam gfahren worden - wundert mich nicht.

ride on
matti

----------


## Laubfrosch

irgendwie komisch. sobald sich was wirklich stark verändert spinnen die leute.

wartet mal den frühling ab. erster tag 20grad / sonnenschein.

am besten noch n sonntag. die leute spinnen nur noch. merkt man schon als fahrradfahrer.

schieben blind ihrn kinderwagen über kreuzungen und sowas.

----------


## stephan-

> richtig...kaum schneits bissl san die leute zu dumm zum fahren.


Richtig. Sobald Schnee liegt wird nur noch 30 gefahren, aber wenn mal kein Schnee liegt und es trotzdem überfroren ist, dann fahren die meisten Deppen trotzdem (zu) schnell.

Das Grundproblem ist, das viele Leute Angst haben vor dem Autofahren und dementsprechend verhalten sie sich auch. Wäre das Autofahren wie Downhill fahren, dann wäre hier viel weniger los. Wenn es jedes Mal weh tun würde im Auto wenn man Mist macht, dann würden viele Leute bedeutend besser fahren oder eben gar nicht mehr - was mir beides Recht wäre. Baust du auf dem Rad Unfug, tuts weh. Im Auto machts nichts, da fährt man auch maximal andere tot und hat nichtmal einen Kratzer.
Für Autos mit Lerneffekt durch Schmerzen!  :Big Grin: 


Was mich gerade ankotzt? Die Dummheit.
Ich stelle einen kompletten Laufradsatz rein. Freue mich schon "Oh, direkt eine Mail.. von "missbildung@blub.de"" und denke das kann ja nix werden. Und so ist es.. da fragt der/die mich tatsächlich was denn die Felgen kosten sollen.
Anscheinend will derjenige diese Felgen unter Neuwert abgreifen (sonst würde er sie ja nicht gebraucht suchen) und fragt bei einem LAUFRADSATZ an  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Aber natürlich baue ich den LRS SOFORT auseinander, verkaufe die Felgen für einen Zehner pro Stück und schiebe mir die 64 Nippel und Speichen in den Arsch. Und die Naben verkaufe ich natürlich auch einzeln, kein Ding! 
Da weiß man nicht ob man lachen oder heulen soll.

----------


## Laubfrosch

> Aber natürlich baue ich den LRS SOFORT auseinander, verkaufe die Felgen für einen Zehner pro Stück und schiebe mir die 64 Nippel und Speichen in den Arsch.


reife Leistung. 64 speichen...

----------


## punkt

> reife Leistung. 64 speichen...


da hatter sicher lang geübt  :Big Grin:

----------


## stephan-

Sucht euch bitte ein entsprechendes Fetisch-Forum, das war natürlich nur im übertragenen Sinne gemeint. Spitze Dinge im Darm sind sehr ungut, da geht schnell mal was kaputt.  :Mr Purple: 

Die nächste Anfrage ist auch gut. XT Kurbel komplett mit Wahl ob 36er Blatt oder 3fach Blätter. Kriege ne Mail von einem, der nur das 36er Blatt will, aber sonst nix. Wobei den Felgen-Typen kann man wohl eh nicht toppen.  :Big Grin: 

Wobei, eventuell will ja noch jemand die rechte Seite vom Innenlager.. oder nur die Speichen aus dem LRS. 
IBC ist Krieg.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

naja vl kriegst dann doch den lrs zam...

----------


## Poison :)

bekomm regelmäßig anfragen was ich für die boxxer möchte

reingestellt hab ich ein komplettbike....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## bern

in Teilen verkaufen ist keine Option?

----------


## klamsi

> bekomm regelmäßig anfragen was ich für die boxxer möchte
> 
> reingestellt hab ich ein komplettbike....


Wens soweit ist, die Boxxer nehm ich dir ab.  :Wink:  
Aber des komplette Bike..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## stephan-

> reingestellt hab ich ein komplettbike....


Jop, aber dir würd ich echt empfehlen, es einzeln zu verkaufen. Da wirst du wesentlich mehr Geld rausholen schätze ich. Kompletträder gehen immer schlecht, es sei denn, man hat eben mal richtig Glück.

----------


## ski-grexi

> bekomm regelmäßig anfragen was ich für die boxxer möchte
> 
> reingestellt hab ich ein komplettbike....


 Da sind die Leut echt zu deppat, aber was möchtest eigentlich für die Standrohre von deiner Boxxer?

----------


## georg

Ich würde mich für die Zugstufendämpfung der Boxxer interessieren und den Schaltwerksbefestigungsbolzen.

----------


## stephan-

> Ich würde mich für die Zugstufendämpfung der Boxxer interessieren und den Schaltwerksbefestigungsbolzen.


Oh, praktisch.

Ich nehme die Hinterbau-Lager und die Steckachse vom Rahmen. Die hätte ich gern. Biete dir 10€ für alle Lager und 5€ für die Achse.
Achso, den Konusring vom Steuersatz möcht ich auch noch, okay?  :Smile: 

Es ist zum heulen mit den Menschen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkSecret

Was mich ankotzt...bin schon wieder Krank  :Big Grin:  ... Ich hasse den Winter

----------


## Poison :)

> in Teilen verkaufen ist keine Option?


evtl, wieso?

denkt ihr wirklich in einzelteilen bekommt man mehr?  :Cool:

----------


## Laubfrosch

ja.   :Smile:

----------


## stephan-

> evtl, wieso?
> 
> denkt ihr wirklich in einzelteilen bekommt man mehr?


Mit Geduld und guten Parts: Auf jedenfall. Allein die Boxxer bringt dir 600-650€ ein..

Worstcase würd ich das mal schnell so beurteilen:
Rahmen: Zonenschein Archimedes, L, weiß mit Dämpfer:  700-800€ (kenne die Zonenschein-Kurse nicht. Können auch >1000 werden?!)

Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer Team 2010 -frisch vom Service - 600
Steuersatz: Zonenschein  - ka, mit Rahmen weggeben
Kurbel/Innenlager: Shimano XT - 60
Fuehrung: E-Thirteen LG1 mit Taco 36 Z - 50?
Bremsen: Shimano Saint (203/180mm) - 150?
Vorbau: Sixpack Boxxer direct-mount- 50
Lenker: Reverse XXL DH-Flat 740mm - 40
Sattel: Selle Italia - 40?
Schaltwerk: Sram X.7 - 20
Schalthebel: Sram X.9 - 20
LRS: Mavic vo.EX721, hi.EN521 auf Hope ProII 20mm/12*150mm - 150-250
Reifen: Maxxis - 25 pro Reifen

Ergibt Worstcase 1930. Den anderen Kram kriegt man sicher auch noch verkauft. Und mit etwas Geduld und Leuten, die gute Preise zahlen, wirste sicher noch um einiges drüber kommen.

----------


## Laubfrosch

is das nich ne WC die der poison hat?

----------


## Poison :)

nö, team!

glaub aber mir fehlt die zeit und geduld... wenn mir jemand 2,3 gibt ists weg
(bin mir garnicht sicher ob ich das bei einzelteilverkauf zusammenkrieg)

----------


## stephan-

Für Komplettbikes kriegste nunmal nix, schon gar nicht für gebrauchte. Musst eben so lange warten, bis es jemand nimmt, dem der Aufbau 100% zusagt. ALso entweder beim Warten Geduld aufbringen und das Rad rumstehen haben oder eben die Geduld aufbringen alles einzeln zu verkaufen.
Kannst dir ja eine Datei anlegen mit Mindestpreisen die du bekommen musst um am Ende auf den Wunschpreis zu kommen und stellst die Teile dann einzeln rein - wenn sich Leute melden, die sie zu dem Preis nehmen, würd ich nicht länger warten.

----------


## klamsi

solltest wirklich überlegen bzgl. verkauf in einzelteilen meld dich, Team und Saint würd ich dir ev. abnehmen.  :Wink:

----------


## DarkSecret

Mich kotzt es an,das schon wieder schnee liegt  :Evil:

----------


## Cove Rider

Was mich extrem ankotzt, das ich mein Trek Session (Rahmen) den ich vor 2,5 Wochen bekommen hatte, drei Tage wieder wegschicken durfte, da die rechte hintere Strebe am Evo Link geschliffen hat. Und die Typen in Holland wo den Service machen haben ihn wies ausschaut noch ned mal bearbeitet. Wartet man über drei Monate auf ein Rad, darf es dann nochmals einschicken und dann bekommen die Typen das nicht gebacken. Traurig traurig, vorallem weil wir seit über 10 Jahren Trek vertreiben und ich auch noch auf min. 8 European und German Downhill Rennen im Jahr Werbung für die Typen mach.

Das Problem hatte ich noch bisher an keinen neuen Trek mit Full Floater bzw. Evo Link gesehen, weder von welchen von wir im Laden stehen haben noch auf Rennen. Warum gerade meiner  :Frown:  könnte voll abkotzen.

Dann auch schon wieder scheiß Borellien von den Zecken, Antibiothika und Schmerzmittel zum Abwinken, Januar ist ned wirklich mein Monat gewesen lol 
Aber was solls, der Frühling naht  :Smile:

----------


## Laubfrosch

wow. da warn sogar die polacken schneller  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Red

> Mich kotzt es an,das schon wieder schnee liegt


Mich kotzen die depperten Temperaturen an. Tagsüber taut alles an, nachts gefrierts. Bin gestern kilometerlang auf einer zugefrorenen Bundesstrasse rumgerutscht.
Und zum Fahrradfahrn ists auch scheisse.

----------


## Laubfrosch

der schnee wird ja eher mehr als weniger -.-

----------


## DarkSecret

Heute schon wieder,gestern Abend alles Trocken,heute morgen steht man auf...man[n] freut sich aufs biken und was ist ...alles weiß -.-....

----------


## Laubfrosch

voll verpennt :Rolleyes:

----------


## Vuntzam

man darf einfach net so sensibel sein mitn schnee und eis, gegns eis einfach die spikes auflegen und eine schipiste oder ausgegangener waldweg wo der schneeuntergrund schon hart getreten is findet sich auch immer bzw kann tiefschnee bei ausreichendem gefälle auch lustig sein! dann steht dem fahrspaß schon nichts mehr entgegen! :Smile:

----------


## Mr.V

Richtig  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Hörts auf zum Jammern wegen dem Schnee. Wen der Schnee nicht paßt, der soll Richtung Süden auswandern. Sogar in den Nachrichten hört man Schreckliches: 30cm Schnee in Belgien, 40cm Schnee in Deutschland - Hilfe, die Welt geht unter! Alles ist furchtbar und schröcklich damit ja eine gute Schlagzeile draus wird - bald werden Schneeflocken als Terroristen erschossen. So wie der Reissack der jeden Tag in China umfällt nur damit er auf die Titelseite kommt.

----------


## punkt

mich kotzt an, das es zu wenig Schnee gibt und Gabel und Bremsen nicht 100% funktionieren.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

zum Schnee:
ich hab gestern in der zeitung (krone...) geblättert, eine große überschrift war:
Ski-Drama: Familienvater kracht in Baum und stirbt...
Schuld daran sollen die NEUSCHNEEMASSEN sein...
seit wann sind die paar zentimeter massen sein...

was mich ankotzt:
das wetter allgemein...
entweder solls richtig kalt sein und schnein, oder wärmer werden...

----------


## stephan-

> Hörts auf zum Jammern wegen dem Schnee. Wen der Schnee nicht paßt, der soll Richtung Süden auswandern. Sogar in den Nachrichten hört man Schreckliches: 30cm Schnee in Belgien, 40cm Schnee in Deutschland - Hilfe, die Welt geht unter! Alles ist furchtbar und schröcklich damit ja eine gute Schlagzeile draus wird - bald werden Schneeflocken als Terroristen erschossen. So wie der Reissack der jeden Tag in China umfällt nur damit er auf die Titelseite kommt.


Ich find die TÄGLICHEN Schlagzeilen total toll. Schnee und Kälte im Januar, sowas gabs früher nicht! Da sind alle ganz panisch aufgrund der völlig neuen Lebenssituation. Schnee im Winter  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Irgendwas stimmt da auch mit der Klimawandel-Propaganda nicht ganz.. aber die packen sie erst im Sommer wieder aus.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ja was soll ich den im flachland mit schnee?

is doch total fürd katz.

das einzigst tolle is mim benz durch die anlieger straßen zu driften...

----------


## georg

Mich kotzt an, dass der US-Verkehrsminister nur wegen dem blöden Gaspedalproblems dazu aufruft alle Toyotas abzustellen und nicht in Betrieb zu nehmen. Die Blödheit der Amis und die Bestechlichkeit ihrer Politiker ist wirklich grenzenlos.

Übrigens: Ich fahr keinen Toyota.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Aber das amerikanische Volk ist eine Mischung von Korrupten und Volltrotteln.

----------


## Laubfrosch

normal.

----------


## DasMatti

das klemmende gaspedal würd mir nicht so viel ausmachen, wie die ANGEBLICH versagenden bremsen...  :Wink:

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich versteh ja nicht so ganz warum dadurch soviele tödliche unfälle passiert sein sollen.

also mim gaspedal.

jeder halbwegs intelligente mensch würde die kiste zum stehen bekommen...
fast so schlau wie in dieser einen Cobra 11 folge... wos gaspedal auch auf dauergas hing und die bremsleitungen gekappt waren...

----------


## BATMAN

Mir ist bei meinem Mini mal das Gaspedal bei Vollgas hängen geblieben.
Da erschreckt man schon ordentlich und bis man die Kupplung drückt, ist man schnell wo dagegen gekracht. Konnte damals auch nur knapp einem Unfall entgehen und hatte sehr viel Glück.

Die allermeisten sind wohl im ersten Moment mit der Situation überfordert und reagieren falsch. Zum Beispiel drehen den Schlüssel rum. Dadurch versagt Bremskraftverstärker und Servolenkung. Oder ziehen ihn ganz ab und aktivieren das Lenkradschloss.

Drück man die Kupplung knallt der Motor in den Drehzahlbegrenzer was sehr materialmordent klingt. Was wohl schnell dazu führt, dass die Leute die Kupplung wieder loslassen und dann mit durchdrehenden Reifen vorwärts donnern usw.

Gab ja durchaus auch Todesfälle. 
Ich würde auch nicht mehr mit dem Auto fahren und es erst recht nicht jemand anders wie Frau oder Kind erlauben.

An einer Ampel kan der Bruchteil einer Sekunde, in dem man falsch oder zu spät reagiert, reichen um ein Kind zu überfahren.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich denke dieser schreckmoment is das gefährliche ja.

----------


## smoe

MTB Industrie!! Was sich die teilweise erlaubt, ist eine frechheit!

----------


## georg

> a erschreckt man schon ordentlich und bis man die Kupplung drückt, ist man schnell wo dagegen gekracht.


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!: 

KUPPLUNG???

Also die normale Reaktion die man macht, wenn ein Auto etwas macht was man selber nicht will ist: *BREMSEN*

Es gibt keinen Motor in einem Serienfahrzeug der auch nur annähernd die Leistung der Bremsanlage erreicht. Meisten ist die Bremsanlage 3mal stärker als der Motor. Dh. ich kann jederzeit mit der Bremse den Wagen zum Stillstand bringen selbst wenn der Motor auf Höchstleistung ist.

Wer kommt da auf die Idee auf die Kupplung zu steigen und den Motor in den Begrenzer zu jagen?

Theoretisch kann ich mit der Bremsanlage die Geschwindigkeit dosieren und den Wagen damit fahren bis die Bremsanlage überhitzt. Die nötige Coolness vorausgesetzt kann ich so den Wagen zum nächsten sicheren Halteplatz fahren.




> Mir ist bei meinem Mini mal das Gaspedal bei Vollgas hängen geblieben.


 Zu viel Chrom drauf oder hat sich der rote Kuschelfloor drin verhakt?  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## stephan-

Ich finde es in Ordnung, wenn diese Autos gemieden werden sollen. Der normale Ami ist doch schon überfordert wenn es außer Gas und Bremse noch ein Pedal gibt.
Und ganz ehrlich: Ein Auto mit ggf. festhängendem Gaspedal würd ich auch nicht fahren. Daher ist es reine Vernunftsache, diese Autos nicht zu nutzen. Sehe es so wie Batman und kann deinen Post, georg, daher nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.
Wie immer beim Autofahren erschreckt man sich und reagiert Reflexartig. Da hat man idR nicht unbedingt Einfluss drauf in den ersten Sekunden..

----------


## georg

> kann deinen Post, georg, daher nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Der amerikanische Verkehrsminister ruft auf alle Toyotas stehenzulassen, und das findet niemand bedenklich? Das finde ich wiederum bedenklich..

Es gibt eine Rückrufaktion, jeder der einen betroffenen Wagen hat wird informiert, bzw kann in dringenden Fällen nachfragen.




> Wie immer beim Autofahren erschreckt man sich und reagiert Reflexartig. Da hat man idR nicht unbedingt Einfluss drauf in den ersten Sekunden..


 Der Tritt auf die Bremse gehört in diesen Reflex eingebaut. Wer das nicht intus hat, soll seinen Schein abgeben. In den ersten Sekungen ist gut.. du hast ein paar ms.

In dem Sinne bin ich auch dafür, dass alle Toyota und PSA Fahrer die Autos stehen lassen, dann ist wieder mehr Platz auf der Strasse.  :Lol:

----------


## BATMAN

> Also die normale Reaktion die man macht, wenn ein Auto etwas macht was man selber nicht will ist: BREMSEN


Nein, auskuppeln und bremsen

Wenn Dir der Motor im ersten Gang Vollgas gibt kannst schon ordentlich bremsen wenn Du ihn nicht gleichzeitig auskuppelst.
Und wie erwähnt, ein Meter zu viel kann eben schon nen plattes Kind sein.

Theorie ist da schön und gut, aber wenn Dir sowas passiert, merkst es nicht sofort und guckst dann erst mal blööd.

Mini hat noch nen Gaszug der sich verklemmt hat. 
Hatte damlas große Mühe die Kiste zum Stillstand zu bringen.
Ist aber auch ein schlechtes Beispiel da kein Serienmotor.

----------


## georg

> Wenn Dir der Motor im ersten Gang Vollgas gibt kannst schon ordentlich bremsen wenn Du ihn nicht gleichzeitig auskuppelst.


 Egal in welchen Gang, auch im ersten bremst du ein Serienfahrzeug locker nieder. Nicht einen Mini der keinen Serienmotor hat, das ist kein stellvertretendes Beispiel  :Wink:  aber jeden Serien PKW. Probiers aus.

So als Faustregel: Wer nicht so fest auf die Bremse steigen kann, dass er den Motor runterbremsen kann, darf eigentlich mit dem Wagen nicht fahren, weil nicht genügend Kraft für eine Notbremsung da ist (da mußt du genauso draufdreschen).




> Theorie ist da schön und gut


 Theorie??  :Lol:

----------


## BATMAN

Natürlich kannst nen aktuelles Auto zum Stilstand bringen, aber was bringt Dir das, wenn sich der Bremsweg verlängert und auch schon nen halber Meter zu viel ist.

Ich finde den Aufruf richtig. Nicht nur um die Fahrer, sondern die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer wie Fußgänger und Radler zu schützen.
Außerdem kann man doch eh davon ausgehen, dass sich nur ein Bruchteil daran hält. Toyota wußte auch über das Problem bescheid und hat es runtergespielt.




> So als Faustregel: Wer nicht so fest auf die Bremse steigen kann, dass er den Motor runterbremsen kann, darf eigentlich mit dem Wagen nicht fahren, weil nicht genügend Kraft für eine Notbremsung da ist (da mußt du genauso draufdreschen).


und Du glaubst wirklich, dass dazu jeder Autofahrer in der Lage ist?

Theorie -> da warst anscheinend noch nie in der Situation

----------


## georg

Gut, da können wir stundenlang darüber diskutieren, aber ich finde den Aufruf lächerlich und unnötig verallgemeinernd (alle Autos des Herstellers) und in diesem speziellen Fall (hochrangiger US Politiker gegen Firma aus dem bösen Japan) sogar absolut unangebracht.
Früher waren hängengebliebene Kupplungs- und Gaszüge sehr häufig und die meisten konnten damit umgehen. Das Auto gibt da nicht von sich aus plötzlich und unerwartet mehr Leistung, sondern die Leistung die ich aus meinen Willen gerade abgerufen habe, bleibt einfach bestehen. Klar kann das knifflig werden, je nach Fahrstil auch sehr blöd und in einem Mini mit getunten Motor auch extrem blöd.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Zur Theorie: Da kann ich wieder nur herzlich lachen.  :Smile:  Das Totschlagargument Theorie und Praxis kannst du da vergessen. Weil erstens ist das keine "Erfühlungsfrage" wie Sachen über das Fahrwerk etc. denn diesen Leistungsunterschied kannst du nicht wegdiskutieren. Und zweitens hab ich das ohne irgendeinen Anlass oft genug durchgespielt, einfach nur so weils Spaß macht.
Und: Nein ich glaube nicht, dass jeder Autofahrer in der Lage ist eine richtige Notbremsung zu machen, das ist ja der Jammer. Aber daran ist nicht das Auto schuld.

----------


## Tyrolens

Man muss sich ja nur mal ausrechnen, welche Bremsleistung nötig ist, um ein 1,5 to Auto von 100 auf null in 40 m zu bremsen.

2.000 PS an Bremsleistung sind nicht unselten...

----------


## BATMAN

> Und zweitens hab ich das ohne irgendeinen Anlass oft genug durchgespielt, einfach nur so weils Spaß macht.


das kannst doch in keinster Weise mit der Realität vergleichen, wenn Du von dem Fall überrascht wirst

Mir gehts auch nicht um den Leistungsunterschied, sondern um Annahmen welche Vermutungen sind. In der Theorie sind wir alle Rennfahrer, da beinah jeder weiß was er falsch macht oder zumindest wie er schneller sein könnt.
Realität schaut aber ganz anders aus.

Problem ist, dass man im ersten Moment einfach erschrickt und erst mal gar nicht kapiert was los ist.
Nur mal ein Beispiel: Du fährst an die Ampel ran und drückst die Kupplung um zu bremsen oder Dich ausrollen zu lassen. Peng knallt der Motor in den Drehzahbegrenzer und macht ordentlich Lärm. Klingt dazu noch als würde er Dir um die Ohren fliegen. 
Machst nu ne Vollbremsung überlegst Du Dir dass der Hintermann höchstwahrscheinlich ins Heck kracht. Ein Grund weshalb viele keine Vollbremsung machen im Notfall, weil sie einfach deshalb zögern. 
Erschrickst Du und läßt die Kupplung wieder los, wirds plötzlich knapp nach vorn, da das Auto wieder beschleunigt.
Dieses Zögern ist das gefährliche an der Sache und beinah jeder ist in so einer Situation im ersten Moment überfordert.

Als mir damals der Gaszug hängen geblieben ist, bin ich von der Ampel losgefahren und hatte das Gaspedal ziemlich tief durchgedrück. Als ich dann in den nächsten Gang geschalten habe, ist der Motor sofort in den Drehzahlbegrenzer gekracht und ich hab schnell den Gang eingelegt. Bis ich so recht gucken konnte, hatte ich über 100 Sachen drauf.
Anfangs hatte ich auch freie Strecke, aber durchs Zögern hatte ich dann ordentlich Schwung. Wäre nun jemand vor mein Auto gelaufen wäre er platt gewesen.

Heut zu Tage hat jeder Kleinwagen an die 100 PS. Unser Minivan hat sogar 170 PS. Wenn Dir da beim beschleunigen das Gas hängen bleibt wirds schnell eng.

Auf freier Strecke im normalen dahinrollen ist das natürlich so schlimm, aber so etwas passiert ja meist beim Stop-and-go Verkehr.

Man darf jetzt auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass bei so einem Aufruf erwartet wird, dass nun alle ihr Auto stehen lassen. Da gehts eher darum zu sensibilisieren und die Leute überhaupt zum Nachdenken und Handeln zu bewegen. Gibt sicher entliche die zu Faul sind in eine Werkstatt zu fahren und einfach weiter fahren.

----------


## DasMatti

also ich hab schon öfters n hängenden gashahn an der cross ghabt - das ist nicht so das Problem. Die Bremse wird n Motor immer runterbremsen, notfalls dreht man auch einfach den Schlüssel rum. Der Bremskraftverstärker hat immer noch genug kraft, und die Servolekung brauch ich bei einer Vollbremsung im ersnten augenblick auch nicht. 
Außerdem gabs in Amerika auch schon nen Fall, wo ein Beifahrer noch genug Zeit hatte die Polizei anzurufen, und 19 sekunden mit der Polizei zu telefonieren, bevor sie mitten auf der Autobahn nen unfall gebaut haben. 
Das Problem ist das viele Autofahrer einfach total unfähig sind und/oder angst beim fahren haben...Ein versierter erfahrener Autofahrer wird einen Gasklemmer ohne probleme überleben. 
Und deshalb aufzurufen bestimmte Autos nicht mehr zu fahren ist unnötig.
Zumal der Hersteller selbst gesagt hat, das keine akute gefahr besteht, und man einfach in die werkstatt fahren soll.

ride on 
matti

----------


## Tyrolens

Zur Not - Geländebremsung.  :Wink: 


Mal was anderes, was mich nicht nur ankotzt, sondern eher nachdenklich stimmt: Gestern hatten wir alleine in Österreich fünf Lawinentote zu verzeichnen. An einem Tag. Und alles Unfälle, wo man nicht sterben hätte müssen, wenn alle richtig reagiert hätten. Was auffällt: Es wurden recht oft mehrere Personen auf einmal verschüttet - auch wenn's noch so lässig ist, einen Hang zusammen zu befahren - beim geringsten Zweifel wird einzeln gefahren!

----------


## georg

Bei Lawinenwarnstufe 4 zusammen abfahren und ohne Piepserl. Tja.. das ist natürliche Auslese.
Einzeln fahren: Sag ich meinen Leuten auch immer. Ab 30° einzeln fahren, so viel Zeit kostet das nicht - verglichen mit dem Aufstieg. Es ist - Ausrüstung und Training vorausgesetzt - relativ einfach in einer 3er oder 4er Gruppe einen rauszubekommen. Aber wenn dann 2 oder 3 verschüttet sind ist das ein Drama.

----------


## Tyrolens

So ist es. Und so ganz nebenbei lernt man beim einzeln Abfahren auch noch den Moment zu geniesen und das Gelände zu lesen. 

Was noch öfter vergessen wird, ist das Anlegen von Entlastungsabständen beim Bergauf gehen. Ist meine grlößte Angst, beim Bergaufgehen von einer Lawine erwischt zu werden.

----------


## georg

Diskutieren wir das im Wintersport Forum.  :Smile:

----------


## Laubfrosch

natürliche auslese....  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Red:  :Mr. Red:  :Mr. Red:

----------


## Red

Bei Amerikanern ist auch Autofahren Teil der natürlichen Auslese.  :Twisted: 




> Der Bremskraftverstärker hat immer noch genug kraft, und die Servolekung brauch ich bei einer Vollbremsung im ersnten augenblick auch nicht.


Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben.
Die Kraft die du auf die Bremse bringen musst ist ohne laufenden Motor deutlich größer.
Ich hatte bei meinem letzten Auto das Problem dass der Leerlaufregler hinüber war, da ging dann gerne mal der Motor aus beim auskuppeln. Ist echt klasse, wenn man ohne Bremskraftverstärker und Servolenkung auf einen Kreisverkehr zufährt. Und das war nur ein Kleinwagen. Ich glaube nicht, dass Ottonormalhausfrau ohne Bremskraftverstärker noch eine Vollbremsung hinbringt. Allein schon das ungewohnt harte Bremspedal wird die meisten Fahrer erschrecken.
Gibt ja genug, die schon erschrecken wenn das ABS kommt und dann den Fuß wieder von der Bremse nehmen.

Einigen wir uns darauf, dass Downhiller die besseren Autofahrer sind. Da ist man Extremsituationen gewohnt.  :Mr. Red:

----------


## georg

> Einigen wir uns darauf, dass Downhiller die besseren Autofahrer sind. Da ist man Extremsituationen gewohnt.


 Das ist sogar ganz sicher so. Ernsthaft und ohne Smiley.

----------


## stephan-

Logisch, man hat ja ein ganz anderes Verhältnis zu Grip, Kurvengeschwindigkeit, Bremstechnik und Wegrutschen als eine 50 jährige Hausfrau.

----------


## georg

> als eine 50 jährige Hausfrau.


Sehr diskriminierende Aussage. Vielleicht war die Hausfrau mal DH-Staatsmeisterin? Ich würde das auf Hutfahrer, Mittelspurkleber, Ostfriesen, Burgenländler, Mödlinger und die Menschheit im allgemeinen ausdehnen.  :Wink:

----------


## Laubfrosch

statt den burgenländlern ham wir hier die oberpfälzer......

da wird ei m angst und graus jene auffer straß zu sehn.

----------


## klamsi

Wenn ich mir anschau wie bei meiner Fahrschule die Führerscheine ausgeteilt wurden wunderts mich nicht das etwas passiert. Vl. sollte man mal bei den Fahrschulen ansetzen und denen mitteilen dass es nicht ok ist jedem der weiss wo Gas bzw. Bremse ist einen Schein zu geben.

Erinnere mich immer noch mit Schrecken sowohl an meinen Kolegen bei der Prüfungsfahrt als auch an die nett lächelnde Kolegin bei der Überprüfungsfahrt, des waren schon fast zwei Nahtoterlebnise (Führerschein habens aber beide kreigt/behalten).  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Laubfrosch

wie funktioniertn das bei euch mim schein kriegen?

----------


## Mr.V

> Sehr diskriminierende Aussage. Vielleicht war die Hausfrau mal DH-Staatsmeisterin? Ich würde das auf Hutfahrer, Mittelspurkleber, Ostfriesen, Burgenländler, Mödlinger und die Menschheit im allgemeinen ausdehnen.


Was heißt da Mödlinger du Wahnsinniger?  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Mr. Orange:  Wenn, dann sind's die Badner  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Außerdem bist ja selbst aus Kaltenleutgeben, oder? xD

EDIT: Schein kriegst ja eh relativ leicht. Theoriekurs + Minimum 18 (?) Fahrstunden. Prüfung wird ja von einem Prüfer der Bezirkshauptmannschaft abgenommen, also sollte man vllt auch bei denen ansetzen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## klamsi

> EDIT: Schein kriegst ja eh relativ leicht. Theoriekurs + Minimum 18 (?) Fahrstunden. Prüfung wird ja von einem Prüfer der Bezirkshauptmannschaft abgenommen, also sollte man vllt auch bei denen ansetzen


Theoriekurs + Minimum 12h Fahrstunden (zumindest bei mir). Wenst ihn dann hast noch zwei Überprüfungsfahrten im Abstand von ein paar Monaten plus ein Fahrsicherheitstraining. Die dienen aber eigentlich nur um dir ein Feedback zu geben, ob du ordentlich gefahren bist oder nicht ist denen anscheinend egal.

----------


## Stoegl

> statt den burgenländlern ham wir hier die oberpfälzer......
> 
> da wird ei m angst und graus jene auffer straß zu sehn.


Sprach der Franke  :Wink: 
Am schlimmsten sind mit Abstand Niederbayern. Ohne Scheiss. Fast nur ländliche Gegend, das kombiniert mit auffällig vielen inzestiösen Verhältnissen, da kann ja nix gscheites rauskommen!

----------


## georg

> Außerdem bist ja selbst aus Kaltenleutgeben, oder? xD


  :Big Grin:  Eben deswegen weiß ich wo von ich rede. *M*ammas *D*ümmste kennen nur Tempo 40.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Devil:

----------


## Tyrolens

Alle Führerscheinklassen bis auf C/E und D abschaffen und es gibt nur mehr gute Autofahrer.  :Big Grin: 

Wem das nicht streng genug ist, kann auch noch C/E streichen und nur mehr D zulassen.  :Wink:

----------


## klamsi

> Alle Führerscheinklassen bis auf C/E und D abschaffen und es gibt nur mehr gute Autofahrer. 
> 
> Wem das nicht streng genug ist, kann auch noch C/E streichen und nur mehr D zulassen.


D is Flugzeug?  :Lol:

----------


## Laubfrosch

nä Busfahrer

----------


## stephan-

> nä Busfahrer


Tolle Idee. Die kennen nur zwei Zustände: Maximale Beschleunigung oder maximale Verzögerung.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich hab nur gesagt das Klasse D bei den Ösis der Busfahrer hat

----------


## Tyrolens

Genau. Bus und das ist schon fast eien Berufsausbildung. Eine echte. 

Hängt aber viel von den Fahrschulen ab. Dort wo ich meinen Schein gemacht habe, war der Chef ein richtiger Perfektionist. Der hat uns stundenlang Photos von LKW-Unfällen gezeigt und bei Bedarf auch vorgerechnet, warum sich dieses und jenes nicht ausgegangen ist. Sein Lieblingsthema war Ladungssicherung.  :Smile:

----------


## Laubfrosch

in Deutschland habsn ja drüber nachgedacht den Busfahrer zu ner richtigen Ausbildung zu machen.

zumindestens kenn ich nur relativ wenige Busfahrer die von der natürlichen Auslese auserwählt werden... 

ganz im gegensatz zu Taxifahrern.

----------


## Tyrolens

Also meines Wissens gibt es in D seit Herbst 2009 zumindest im Rahmen des C/E Scheines eine Berufsausbildung. Die musst du absolvieren, wenn du gewerblich fährst. Sind, glaube ich, 60 Zusatzstunden, ähnlich einem Unternehmerkurs...

----------


## georg

Was mich ankotzt ist, dass ich heute auf ebähh die Head Freerider nicht ersteigern konnte weil just zu dem Zeitpunkt mein automatischer Bietrechner wegen einem Scheisswindoofupdate neu gestartet ist und in der Firma das Internet nicht gegangen ist.  :Mad:  Gibst ja nicht.  :Frown:

----------


## DasMatti

Mich nervt das heute erst Montag ist - ich deshalb lange auf meine Bestellung warten muss,
und das sich die assis von GEZ bei mir gemeldet habe, obwohl ich halt noch studier und nich viel verdien. Aber jetzt soll ich meinen Fernseher anmelden. Frechheit! ARD ZDF interessiert mich sooooo überhaupt nicht! wenn man die shice wenigstens abbestellen könnte.

naja jetzt freu ich mich auf aufräumen/putzen....  :Wink:

----------


## grisch

> Mich nervt das heute erst Montag ist - ich deshalb lange auf meine Bestellung warten muss,
> und das sich die assis von GEZ bei mir gemeldet habe, obwohl ich halt noch studier und nich viel verdien. Aber jetzt soll ich meinen Fernseher anmelden. Frechheit! ARD ZDF interessiert mich sooooo überhaupt nicht! wenn man die shice wenigstens abbestellen könnte.
> 
> naja jetzt freu ich mich auf aufräumen/putzen....


kann mich da wage an ein foto von nem neuen 3er bmw touring erinnern  :Wink:  von wegen kohle und so  :Wink:

----------


## stephan-

> Mich nervt das heute erst Montag ist - ich deshalb lange auf meine Bestellung warten muss,
> und das sich die assis von GEZ bei mir gemeldet habe, obwohl ich halt noch studier und nich viel verdien. Aber jetzt soll ich meinen Fernseher anmelden. Frechheit! ARD ZDF interessiert mich sooooo überhaupt nicht! wenn man die shice wenigstens abbestellen könnte.
> 
> naja jetzt freu ich mich auf aufräumen/putzen....


Dann bezahl doch einfach nix? 
Niemals käme ich auf die Idee, für den im TV gebotenen Schwachsinn auch nur einen Cent zu bezahlen.

----------


## DH_P

der scheiss schnee soi si verpissn, i wü radlfoahrn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Twisted:

----------


## Laubfrosch

dasi gestern im gresten mistwetter bis 2 uhr nachts unterm und im Benz lag um den wieder zamzubaue... das ma echt für 3 kabel vom kofferraum bis zum radio, das ganze auto auseinanderrupfen muss....

super. die verkleidung der b-säule is irgendwann grundlos runtergfallen. etz hält die nimmer gscheid i glaub i krieg plaque...


zack war i gestern abend fertig, musst ich natürlich noch a test runden fahrn... net das i was vergessen hob. ok, hob den anschlag fürs gaspedal aweng zuweit raus. aber macht ja nix. 

dann musstn mich natürlich 2 gelangweilte filzstifte rausziehn und das komplette programm große kontrolle durchmachen. 

ein glück das unsere autos immer vollständig sind. (verbandskästn, warndreieck) usw. und so fort. musste denen sogar noch die funktionsweise eines 12V/230V converters erklären und bestätigen das die 10ring/maulschlüssel am  beifahrersitz und in der ablage wirklich werkzeug sind.

 :Rolleyes: 

mich wunderts nur das se mich net gfragt haben wo ich denn hinwill und was ich den gerade in der gegend mach (ca 30km von meinem eingetragenen zuhause) gekleidet in jogginghose und mit dreckichn fingern....) 



und juhuhu um mir dann doch noch was reinzuwürgen darf ich die tage den orginalfahrzeugschein bei der dienststelle vorzeigen...  
 :Confused:  :Rolleyes: 



if u see da police.... warn a brotha  :Smile:

----------


## stephan-

Manchmal hätte ich gerne Fotos von den Leuten, die ständig über Polizei(kontrollen) schimpfen.  :Big Grin: 

Bin echt viel unterwegs und wurde aber noch nie angehalten oder ähnliches..

----------


## Laubfrosch

Naja ich pass INS perfekte bild Von leuten die man rausziehn sollte. Cap, Oder mütze auf. Joggin Anzug und lockere kleidung sonst auch und unterwegs im benz. Da muss was faul sein. Ich werd bestimmt 2-3x Im jahr nur in meiner näheren umgebung rausgezogen. Ausserorts Oder zu fuß gar nimmer. Dafür früher recht oft. Cap, schwarze weite klamotten, großen hoodie, Rucksack und sneaker...

----------


## Red

Mich nervt, dass ich eineinhalb Wochen frei hab, aber keinen Plan was ich mit der vielen Freizeit anfangen soll. Wegfahren darf ich auch nicht.
Scheiß Winter.
Scheiß Bandscheiben.
Scheiß Kurzarbeit.  :Confused: 

Ich geh' jetzt in Keller, Formula Bremsen anschreien.  :Mr. Red:

----------


## georg

Du könntest Italienisch lernen und die Formulas richtig beschimpfen.

----------


## DasMatti

mich kotzt an das die post so lang braucht - wie immer  :Frown:

----------


## DasMatti

verdammt, bin in Etechnik durchgefallen.

----------


## stephan-

> mich kotzt an das die post so lang braucht - wie immer


Also DHL hat mich teilweise überrascht. Bei einem Paket das ich verschickt habe hat die Lieferung etwa 15 Stunden gedauert  :EEK!: 
Und auch sonst scheinen die echt einen Zahn zugelegt zu haben!


Was mich ankotzt? Hab mir heute beim malochen den Rücken versaut. Arme über Kopf geht nicht mehr schmerzfrei und Kopf drehen/bewegen auch nicht mehr richtig, somit fällt Auto fahren auch flach. Tolle Wurst.
Ach und wo ich gerade dabei bin: Vor ein paar Tagen beim Entfernen der Öldichtungen abgerutscht und mit dem Finger so doll wo gegen gehauen das er obendrauf aufgeplatzt ist. 
Vorgestern beim Aufreißen meiner Öl-Lieferung zu faul zum Werkzeug holen gewesen, nur etwas eingeschnitten und wollte den Rest vom Karton aufreißen.. abgerutscht und volle Möhre den Mittelfinger-Nagel hochgeklappt, so dass es schön geblutet und gepocht hat. 
Und gestern habe ich mir erstmal in den rechten Daumen gespaxt, so dass die Schraube kurz stecken geblieben ist. 
Schaisse hier!

----------


## punkt

> Also DHL hat mich teilweise überrascht. Bei einem Paket das ich verschickt habe hat die Lieferung etwa 15 Stunden gedauert 
> Und auch sonst scheinen die echt einen Zahn zugelegt zu haben!
> 
> 
> Was mich ankotzt? Hab mir heute beim malochen den Rücken versaut. Arme über Kopf geht nicht mehr schmerzfrei und Kopf drehen/bewegen auch nicht mehr richtig, somit fällt Auto fahren auch flach. Tolle Wurst.
> Ach und wo ich gerade dabei bin: Vor ein paar Tagen beim Entfernen der Öldichtungen abgerutscht und mit dem Finger so doll wo gegen gehauen das er obendrauf aufgeplatzt ist. 
> Vorgestern beim Aufreißen meiner Öl-Lieferung zu faul zum Werkzeug holen gewesen, nur etwas eingeschnitten und wollte den Rest vom Karton aufreißen.. abgerutscht und volle Möhre den Mittelfinger-Nagel hochgeklappt, so dass es schön geblutet und gepocht hat. 
> Und gestern habe ich mir erstmal in den rechten Daumen gespaxt, so dass die Schraube kurz stecken geblieben ist. 
> Schaisse hier!



schlechtes karma?

----------


## Laubfrosch

ALLES F O TZEN ausser muddi.

----------


## Stoegl

Lernen lernen lernen. :Mad: 
Ich brauch ja keine sozialen Kontakte oder so!

----------


## stephan-

> schlechtes karma?


Auf jedenfall!

Gestern ist beim Boxxer Service so ziemlich ALLES schief gegangen, Murphys Law par excellence (oder so, keinen Bock nachzusehen obs so stimmt). 

Kurze Zusammenfassung:

Gabel war komplett zerlegt, habe dann Dämpfung wieder befüllt und Schmieröl rein etc. - war n kompletter Service, vorher noch MoCo auseinandergebaut.
Naja, Gabel ist komplett fertig zusammengebaut auf einmal sehe ich: Da liegt noch eine Schraube. DOH! Sicherung der LSC vergessen  :Rolleyes: 
Moco gaaaaanz vorsichtig rausgedreht - LSC im Standrohr  :Evil:  Also Öl abgekippt, Gabel ausbalanciert auf dem anderen Ölkanister damit das Schmieröl nicht rausläuft.
Zugstufe raus, LSC durchgeschoben, MoCo geflickt, MoCo rein ("befüll ich halt andersrum"), kippe, bei etwa 125ml kommt mir die Suppe entgegen - voll.  :Evil:  Also wieder ausgekippt, dabei ist mir noch was runtergelaufen, ka wo das herkam. Hass.
Auf einmal denke ich "Was tropft hier?" - Ölpackung die schräg lag zur Gabelabstützung hat getropft da sie nur mit halber Kraft zugedreht war und nicht komplett fest zugeballert  :Rolleyes: 
Naja, also die Zugstufe eingesetzt, Öl reingekippt, MoCo kontrolliert. Schraube da? Check! Also Moco reingeschoben und kurz vor Beginn des Gewindes macht es FUMP und 150ml Dämpfungsöl ballern aus voller Höhe auf meinen Fuß/Schuh und den Teppich im Wäschekeller (das sei extra erwähnt. Wäschekeller und Teppich!). Riesen Sauerei.
Ich war kurz davor die Boxxer kurz und klein zu knüppeln und einfach eine neue zu kaufen weil ich Arzchloch den SPRENGRING an der Zugstufe vergessen habe! Darum ist das Ding rausgeflogen.  :Mad: 
Also notdürftig Schuhe ausgegossen, alles mit Papiertüchern vollgestopft und zur Berufsfeuerwehr, Ölbindemittel besorgt. Die waren echt nett und das ging auch gut.
Naja, hab den Service dann abends mit 2 Bier im Kopp in 30min nochmal komplett durchgeführt und fertig gemacht - ohne Zwischenfälle.  :Rolleyes: 

Heute kann ich zumindest drüber schmunzeln, darum die Geschichte zu eurer Belustigung.
Allerdings muss ich noch zusehen wie ich das ganze Ölbindepulver aus dem Keller entfernt kriege  :Confused:

----------


## punkt

muahaha, sorry, zu geil  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> Auf jedenfall!
> 
> Gestern ist beim Boxxer Service so ziemlich ALLES schief gegangen, Murphys Law par excellence (oder so, keinen Bock nachzusehen obs so stimmt). 
> 
> Kurze Zusammenfassung:
> 
> Gabel war komplett zerlegt, habe dann Dämpfung wieder befüllt und Schmieröl rein etc. - war n kompletter Service, vorher noch MoCo auseinandergebaut.
> Naja, Gabel ist komplett fertig zusammengebaut auf einmal sehe ich: Da liegt noch eine Schraube. DOH! Sicherung der LSC vergessen 
> Moco gaaaaanz vorsichtig rausgedreht - LSC im Standrohr  Also Öl abgekippt, Gabel ausbalanciert auf dem anderen Ölkanister damit das Schmieröl nicht rausläuft.
> ...


das hat der Eddie Murphy geschrieben:

Wenn etwas schiefgehen kann, dann geht es schief (Hauptregel). 
Wenn etwas auf verschiedene Arten schiefgehen kann, dann geht es immer auf die Art schief, die am meisten Schaden anrichtet. 
Hat man alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschlossen, bei denen etwas schiefgehen kann, eröffnet sich sofort eine neue Möglichkeit. 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein bestimmtes Ereignis eintritt, ist umgekehrt proportional zu seiner Erwünschtheit. 
Früher oder später wird die schlimmstmögliche Verkettung von Umständen eintreten. 
Wenn etwas zu gut erscheint, um wahr zu sein, ist es das wahrscheinlich auch. 
Geht etwas nicht schief so tritt sofort Regel 1 in Kraft.

----------


## willivanilli

> ALLES F O TZEN ausser muddi.




wie heißts doch so schön: Man soll die Braut nicht vor dem Morgen loben... ;-)


und achja klausurenwoche suckt...

----------


## Stoegl

> wie heißts doch so schön: Man soll die Braut nicht vor dem Morgen loben... ;-)
> 
> 
> und achja klausurenwoche suckt...


Wie recht du hast. Bei beidem.

----------


## Laubfrosch

und glaube keine frauen die ihre tage haben  :Frown:

----------


## DarkSecret

Das sowieso nicht

----------


## Stoegl

argh. schon wieder isn tag nur für lernen & klausur schreiben drauf gegangen.
wenn die scheiss dozentin im vorhinein klar gesagt hätte wie die prüfung aussieht wärs mir sogar gut gegangen. aber neee, lieber vorher irgendwas erzählen, was nich stimmt...  :Mad:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> argh. schon wieder isn tag nur für lernen & klausur schreiben drauf gegangen.
> wenn die scheiss dozentin im vorhinein klar gesagt hätte wie die prüfung aussieht wärs mir sogar gut gegangen. aber neee, lieber vorher irgendwas erzählen, was nich stimmt...


so isses es hald, willkommen auf der uni!

----------


## grisch

ein paar tausender weniger am kto wegen dh-bike überweisung  :Weep:

----------


## Poison :)

ned weinen  :Smile:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> ein paar tausender weniger am kto wegen dh-bike überweisung


ja, des kenn i a! radl kaufen macht aber laune, was machst den mit zuviel geld am konto! das geld ghört investiert, falls die Banken abhausen.....somit nur a sichere investition

----------


## grisch

> ja, des kenn i a! radl kaufen macht aber laune, was machst den mit zuviel geld am konto! das geld ghört investiert, falls die Banken abhausen.....somit nur a sichere investition


radl kaufen macht aber mehr laune, wenn man für das abgegebene geld auch ein rad bekommt, möglichst zeitgleich!  :Wink:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

i know.....ich wart auch auf meinen neuen DH-Rahmen......sollte ihn schon seit 3 wochen haben......

----------


## klamsi

> radl kaufen macht aber mehr laune, wenn man für das abgegebene geld auch ein rad bekommt, möglichst zeitgleich!


Musst nu lange warten? Aber sei froh du hast dei geld scho hergeben dürfn, i nu ned.  :Tongue:   :Wink: 


...anmelden zu LV´s, jedes Sem. die gleiche Lotterie...  :Smile:

----------


## Philipp

Arbeitsbeginn um 6e früh beim Praktikum, um die Uhrzeit ist doch keiner fit

----------


## DasMatti

um 2200 aus der arbeit gekommen, auf Bremse montieren gefreut.
Jetzt stell ich raus, das ich nur noch alte Bremsflüssigkeit daheim hab, weil ich die neue verliehen hab. Außerdem fehlt mir n passender Schrumpfschlauch, das sich die Bremsleitung beim einfedern nicht verbiegt.
Also leider weniger geschafft als gehofft.
Außerdem ist der Link vom Hinterbau noch beim zerspaner, also wirds mim fahren morgen auch nichts  :Frown: 

ride on
matthi

----------


## stephan-

Jetzt wagt es dieser Inselaffe mich anzuschreiben und sein Rad zurückzufordern.  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Laut UPS hat er das Rad seit 3 Monaten bei sich und jetzt sowas?!  :Confused: 

Naja, der kann mich mal - sollte da noch was kommen werde ich, so wie er, erstmal eine Woche nicht reagieren und ihm dann irgendwas allgemeines antworten. Schauen wir mal wie ihm das dann gefällt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## punkt

was soll er schon groß machen?

----------


## stephan-

Nichts, UPS hat mir die Zustellung zum Versender ja bestätigt. Aber diese Dreistigkeit beeindruckt mich schon, vorallem nach fast 3 Monaten!

----------


## punkt

> Nichts, UPS hat mir die Zustellung zum Versender ja bestätigt. Aber diese Dreistigkeit beeindruckt mich schon, vorallem nach fast 3 Monaten!


irgendwann hört man auf, sowas zu hinterfragen  :Big Grin: 
gibt halt dumme leute...

----------


## RipCurl

mir isch heute ein kleines kind vors raddel gelaufen bzw es stand kurz nach einer landung  
ich finds ja toll wen kinder im wald spilen aber warum auf unsere streck

----------


## stephan-

> ich finds ja toll wen kinder im wald spilen aber warum auf unsere streck


Weil es da was zu sehen gibt, wenn da Rampen stehen und Spuren sind, geht man da gucken als Kind. 
Hättest du früher nicht anders gemacht, darum fahr lieber etwas vorsichtiger.

Die Umsicht, das sie sich gerade auf einer Strecke befinden und sich in Gefahr bringen, haben Kinder nunmal nicht.
Das raffen sogar viele Erwachsene nicht  :Evil:  , einem Kind kannst du das auf jedenfall nicht ankreiden.  :Smile:

----------


## stephan-

Mit 5,0 in Konstruktionslehre durchgefallen  :EEK!: 

Damit hätte ich nun wirklich nicht gerechnet.  :Frown:

----------


## Stoegl

Mein Leben für den Blockkurs.
Da is echt für nix anderes mehr Zeit.

----------


## DasMatti

scheiß schnee!!!!

----------


## Stoegl

Oh yeah. Da hab ich letzte Woche tatsächlich 2mal Zeit gefunden, ne "spannende" 20 sekunden-abfahrt zu fahren, die komplett freigeschmolzen is. Jetzt schneits hier heute den ganzen Tag wie blöde dass das sicher noch 2 Wochen dauert bis man wieder fahren kann  :Mad:

----------


## RipCurl

bei mia auch  heute wollten wir raddeln eig war der schnee weg ich amch heute morgen um 10 den rollladen hoch und was sehe ich viel schnee dann erst mal alles abgeblasen  :Frown: 
echt zum kotzen mancha wäre klima erwärmung echt von vorteil

----------


## DasMatti

> [...]echt zum kotzen mancha wäre klima erwärmung echt von vorteil



Klimaerwärmung find ich voll gut  :Big Grin:

----------


## RipCurl

xD alles klar 
ich mag eigentlich auch schnee aber dieses jahr ist es bei uns in karlsruhe viel zu viel ich bin schon 2 mal mit langlauf ski in die schule gelanglauft xD  ka wie man des sonst nennen soll.

----------


## DarkSecret

Also wir hatten diese woche echt glück.
Hatten sogar ein Tag mit 16 grad.
Gestern Nacht ist 1 cm Schnee gefallen der aber am Nachmittag wieder weg war  :Smile:

----------


## RipCurl

menno wie unfair das leben doch sein kann xD

----------


## stephan-

Will endlich ne neue Gabel, am liebsten ne Team 2010, ist mir aber zu teuer. Race 2010 ist so gut wie bestellt, dabei gibts hier im Bikemarkt ne geile Travis die aber auch viel zu teuer ist. Alles doof  :Frown: 

 :Mr Purple:

----------


## punkt

warum keine 09er boxxer mehr?

----------


## stephan-

Naja, habe ja eine von den 32ern und die ist eben merklich krumm. Und ich würd mir so eine zwar jederzeit nochmal kaufen, aber da das ja auch ordentlich kostet dachte ich mir könnte ich auch mal was neues ausprobieren.
Eine Travis hab ich bei Ebay leider verpasst und die andere hier ausm Forum ist gebraucht von 07 und kostet so viel wie eine 2009er nagelneu vom Shop.  :Big Grin: 

www.toms-bikepart-shop.com/pr...edergabel.html Okay, 100er billiger, aber trotzdem gebraucht und von 07..

----------


## RipCurl

der scheiß shcnee wird jetzt zu eis  :Frown:

----------


## Poison :)

zum glück is wetter zum kotzen

----------


## DasMatti

was hast gmacht?

mich kotzt an das ich heut umsonst in die uni gfahren bin - dann stellt sich raus vorlesungen fallen alle aus...

----------


## DarkSecret

irgentwie kotzt mich grad alles an  :Evil:

----------


## Poison :)

eishockey gspielt  :Wink: 

(schuss vom eigenen verteidiger direkt vorm tor auf die hand...)

----------


## Laubfrosch

etz kannst sagen du wurdest angeschossen  :Wink:

----------


## wuschi

morgen hätte mein konstruktionslehrer gerne die zusammenstellungszeichnung von meinem folgeschnittwerkzeug und die werkstättenzeichnung von dessen schneidplatte. dazu muss ich mir allerding noch das nötige wissen über form- und lage-toleranzen aneignen weil der professor in der 2. klasse uns wie sich herausstellte so gut wie überhaupt nicht nach lehrplan unterrichtet hat. dazu kommt noch, dass die scheiß normteile aus dem verzeichnis vom cad-system in der stückliste eigentlich nichts brauchbares anzeigen. also händisch parameter umschreiben... 
heute mathe-schularbeit gehabt und samt klasse mächtig eingefahren bin.
und 200 wort text in englisch über regierungsform in england. aber da hab ich ja noch bis zur 6. stunde zeit. die unterlage die wir vom lehrer dazu bekommen haben sind außerde, wie ich gerade festgestellt habe, 1:1 von wikipedia übernommen. jetzt ist mir auch klar warum es keine ganz einfach kost ist...

ich geh jetzt aber ins bett. der konstruktionslehrer wird schon sehn was er davon hat mich zu verärgern...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Red

Mich nervt, dass zur Zeit Harvester, Traktoren und LKW unseren Wald und die Singletrails plattmachen.

----------


## punkt

> Mich nervt, dass zur Zeit Harvester, Traktoren und LKW unseren Wald und die Singletrails plattmachen.


Jo, hier selbiges Spiel. Da wird der Wald in eine Großbaustelle verwandelt und nachher heißt es Biker würden dem Waldboden schaden.

----------


## stephan-

> Jo, hier selbiges Spiel. Da wird der Wald in eine Großbaustelle verwandelt und nachher heißt es Biker würden dem Waldboden schaden.


Kalter Kaffee. Wir tragen den Boden ab und erschrecken das Wild. Eine 5m breite Schneise ist natürlich nur zum Wohle des Waldes, da kranke Bäume entfernt werden oder so  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 

Mich kotzt an, dass mir der Kiefer von der zweistündigen Zahnarztbehandlung weh tut. Und ich im Grunde lernen müsste, aber gerne biken würde, aber das Wetter ist auch doof.
Also sitz ich hier, gammel in Foren umher und langweile mich lieber anstatt mal zu lernen.  :Confused:

----------


## BoB

> Jo, hier selbiges Spiel. Da wird der Wald in eine Großbaustelle verwandelt und nachher heißt es Biker würden dem Waldboden schaden.


hier auch genau das gleiche, hab nichtmal den alten weg gefunden, sieht aus wie auf einem truppenübungsplatz.... :Mad:

----------


## georg

Mich kotzt an, dass die Lawinenlage derzeit so deppat ist. Da kann man kaum was fahren und wenn man wo reinfährt weil es oben geht, kommt man in der Mitte drauf, dass man eventuell voll in der Scheisse steckt..  :Confused:

----------


## bushbaby

mich kotzt einfach alles an.... vielleicht geh ich auch gleich kotzen weil mir vom frustessen so schlecht is..... :Cry:

----------


## DasMatti

mich kotzt an, das es am wochenende schlecht werden soll - ausgerechnet jetzt wo ich n zimmer in bozen reserviert hab  :Frown:

----------


## Laubfrosch

> mich kotzt einfach alles an.... vielleicht geh ich auch gleich kotzen weil mir vom frustessen so schlecht is.....


oida, dir gings a mol bessa. 


ich finds heid bleed das i erst um hoiba 5e ausa arbeit rauskomme bin.

nur 1std pumptrack war zuwenig -.-

----------


## wuschi

mir ist grad das cad abgestürzt. alles halb so wild weil ich bzw. das progamm selber regelmäßig speicher. also einfach wieder alles öffnen...
1) die zeichnung die ich grad bearbeitet hab ist ganz weg. 
2) in der zusammenstellungszeichnung fehlen jetzt sämtliche schnitte und zwar nicht nur in der ansicht sondern alles. man kanns nicht mehr einblenden. komischerweise hab ich die stückliste als letztes bearbeitet und dann gespeicher.
3) wollte in ziemlich genau 7,5 stunden drucken... bzw. abgeben

 :Cussing:

----------


## klamsi

Firmen die ihr lager ned im griff haben....

----------


## stephan-

Mein Dämpfer kommt einfach aus der Reklamation nicht zurück. Offensichtlich wird er per Esel nach Taiwan geschickt und per Esel wieder zurück...  :Evil: 
Alles andere ist da und teilweise schon verbaut, nur der Dämpfer braucht ewig.

----------


## georg

@wuschi: Herzliches Beileid. Das kenne ich.  :Frown: 




> ich finds heid bleed das i erst um hoiba 5e ausa arbeit rauskomme bin.


 Um halb fünfe darfst du schon heimgehen? Du Glücklicher! Ich würde mir so sehr wünschen, dass ich einmal um diese Zeit gehen dürfte..  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 

@bushbaby: Ein paar Tafeln Schoki und die Welt sieht wieder besser aus.

----------


## bushbaby

@ Froschi: des kannst laut sagen!!

@ Georg: bei mir warens gestern leider scho zu viel.... dass ma so viel fressen kann und si trotzdem so leer fühlt... faszinierend...  :Frown:

----------


## Mr.V

Alles vergeht und wird besser, früher oder später. Spätestens dann, wenn die nächste Scheisse anlauf nehmen muss für den nächsten Schas  :Big Grin:  

Morgen Philosophie Test und ich bin zu müde zum Lernen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## bushbaby

> Alles vergeht und wird besser, früher oder später. Spätestens dann, wenn die nächste Scheisse anlauf nehmen muss für den nächsten Schas


das is sowas von wahr!!!!

----------


## punkt

es klingelt an der Tür...
"Wer da?"
"Paketdienst"
Juhu, ich mache also auf und warte das der Typ hoch kommt. Nichts geschieht. Ich schaue aus dem Fenster und sehe ihn im die Ecke biegen - mit Paket in der Hand!! Fahre runter...kein Paket...keine Benachrichtigung...kein Paketbote...irgendwie fühle ich mich leicht verarscht :Evil:

----------


## DarkSecret

Wtf ? ... 
Du muss umziehen ^^. Bei mir laufen die Boten immer von den Hunden Weg  :Big Grin:  .

Was mich ankotzt ...Regen : D

----------


## DasMatti

1. Tag Bozen, schlechtes wetter, nur 2 Abfahrten geschafft, dann war so dichter   
       nebel, das wir mim auto das Hotel nicht gefunden haben (2 meter sicht)
+  2. Tab Bozen, schönes Wetter, abgetrocknete Strecke richtig schön schnell,dann 
    nach der dritten abfahrt stürzt mei spezl, knöchel verletzt, und abnach hause.
__________________________________________________  _____________________
=   27 Euro pro fahrt "bezahlt"  :Evil:

----------


## stephan-

Mal verliert man und mal gewinnen die anderen. Schaisse gelaufen würd ich sagen..

----------


## Laubfrosch

27 pro lauf is noch angenehm. aber trotzdem arg ärgerlich.

----------


## DarkSecret

Die anschläge auf Moskau.  :Evil: 
Wie viele Menschen sollen noch unschuldig sterben ?!
Warum lässt man die überhaupt noch in einem Land rein  :Evil:

----------


## Mr.V

Wie meinst, warum lässt man die rein? Terroristen finden immer einen Weg.
Aber das es einfach nur feige und unter aller Sau ist unschuldige in den Tod zu reißen, da gebe ich dir recht!

----------


## wuschi

> Die anschläge auf Moskau. 
> Wie viele Menschen sollen noch unschuldig sterben ?!
> Warum lässt man die überhaupt noch in einem Land rein


ich bin auch für ein generelles einreiseverbot für terroristen...

----------


## DarkSecret

Das habt ihr jetzt falsch verstanden ^^

----------


## Old_Freak

Gestern um 6 (also praktisch um 5) aufgestanden, 3 Stunden mit der Bahn nach Wildbad gegurkt um nach 1 Abfahrt im Regen wieder aufzuhören, da mein Dämpfer 1 Woche nach nem sündhaft teuren Service meint er müsse kaputtgehn -.-. 
Macht 32 Euro für 1 Abfahrt. Hat sich doch gelohnt  :Big Grin: 

Außerdem machen sie mal wieder den halben Wald platt.

So genug gejammert, fahr ich halt wieder HT..

----------


## Mr.V

Das is so a Schas. Anscheinend dürft heut Nacht wieder Vollmond oder so gewesen sein, weil ich hab überhaupt ned schlafen können. Ich bin bei dem blödsinn sowas von empfindlich...Dann wacht man vor 10 Minuten auch noch auf, weil man durch's offene Fenster die Sirene gehört hat, dabei war's eh nur die aus'm Nachbarort... Zusammenfassend: Guten Morgen!

----------


## DarkSecret

Das hatte ich die letzten Zwei tage ^^

----------


## georg

Mir tut mein Hintern weh weil ich gestern ~100km mit dem Stadtrad gefahren bin.. ich bin alt.  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fipu

Das es heute wiedermal schneien muss.

Ich bin ja gespannt, wie das mit dem Rennen am 17. und 18. April klappt wenn die zuerst noch schneeschaufeln müssen.

----------


## Laubfrosch

dadrüben haut das scho hin.. aber in mt.tamaro... bin ich mal gespannt.

----------


## stephan-

www.collateralmurder.com/

----------


## klamsi

ChainReactionCycles & Specialized und des scho a paar wochen.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Aca

> ChainReactionCycles & Specialized und des scho a paar wochen.


wieso? bekommst deine Teile nicht??

----------


## klamsi

> wieso? bekommst deine Teile nicht??


beide dans gschichtln druckn anstatt das sagen was los is.  :Cool:

----------


## georg

Mich kotzt an, dass
- eine gewisse Person meine Hightech Carbonskistöcke gegen eine Skikante gedroschen hat und einer gebrochen ist
- dass ich morgen auf einen Skikurs fahre
- ich jetzt in Windeseile die Stecken kleben kann
- mir beim Zusammenkleben der Stecken etwas runtergefallen ist und ich mich bücken mußte
- und zu guter Letzt: als ich mich gebückt habe, hab ich meine Haare in die offene Klebefläche getunkt und jetzt sind meine schönen Haare mit hochfesten Epoxyharz an die Schädeldecke gepickt!

*GRUNZ*

 :Evil:

----------


## DasMatti

> Mich kotzt an, dass
> - eine gewisse Person meine Hightech Carbonskistöcke gegen eine Skikante gedroschen hat und einer gebrochen ist
> - dass ich morgen auf einen Skikurs fahre
> - ich jetzt in Windeseile die Stecken kleben kann
> - mir beim Zusammenkleben der Stecken etwas runtergefallen ist und ich mich bücken mußte
> - und zu guter Letzt: als ich mich gebückt habe, hab ich meine Haare in die offene Klebefläche getunkt und jetzt sind meine schönen Haare mit hochfesten Epoxyharz an die Schädeldecke gepickt!
> 
> *GRUNZ*



sei mir bitte nicht böse aber: MUHAHAHAHA  :Big Grin: 

mich kotzt an, das ich heute ganz dringend auf n Paket gewartet hab, aber der Postmensch bildet sich ein, erst zu meinem Haus fahren zu müssen, als ich schon aufm Motorrad in Richtung Uni bin. Im Rückspiegel hab ich ihn noch gesehn...

----------


## Poison :)

wieso hast nicht umgedreht?  :Smile:

----------


## DarkSecret

Genau,ist viel wichtiger : D.
Die Uni wartet,aber ein Packet nicht ^^.

Was mich Ankotzt..Das Blöde Regen wetter

----------


## DarkSecret

Heute erst aufgestanden und super wetter.
Wir fahren zum Spot wo dir 4 Jahre Lang gebaut haben.
Fahren durch den Busch und was sieht man...  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  .
3 Riesige Bagger die und eine Maschine wo man Bäume mit felt. Und das direkt auf unsere Strecke.
Da steht jetzt kein einziger baum mehr  :Evil:  :Evil:  .

----------


## stephan-

Naja, solange die Strecke noch steht und die Bäume irgendwann weggeräumt werden.. oder haben sie auch die Strecke zerstört?

Ansonsten sei lieber froh, dass die 4 Jahre gehalten hat. Ist nicht üblich das illegale Strecken in D. so lang überleben.

----------


## DarkSecret

Problem ist da ist eine krankenhaus einfahrt,und da fährt auch oft die Polizei her und da steht kein einziger baum,da ist nur noch ein Sprung übrig.
Die haben innerhalbt 2 Jahre den HALBEN wald abgeholzt,wir haben hier so gut wie kein wald mehr geschweige Berge.  :Frown:

----------


## Red

Mich kotzt an dass das Paket aus England mit meinem Dämpfer nicht kommt.
Das letzte Paket von TF hat auch schon mehr als zwei Wochen gebraucht, zwei Tage von England nach Frankfurt, 15 Tage von Frankfurt nach Nürnberg.
Scheiss Paketdienste. :Evil:

----------


## Aca

Mich kotz heute an das ich am zügeln war! ich hasse zügeln!!  :Spread Puke:

----------


## DasMatti

mich kotzt an, dass mir grad jemand mein überraschungsei weggessen hat....  :Frown: 
ich hasse v10rider

----------


## DarkSecret

Und wer hat das Spielzeug bekommen ? ^^

----------


## DasMatti

was mich ankotzt:

hab die nächsten Tage recht viel zeit zur verfügung, und hab mir deshalb gedacht das mein Radl n neuen Look vertragen könnt. Hab jetzt angefangen paar schrauben zu eloxieren (funktioniert nicht so gut, aber das is egal) und außerdem wollt ich mein oberrohr abbeizen und polieren.
jetzt erfahr ich bei meiner recherche das das achso tolle 7075alu von meinem rahmen nicht chemisch abgebeizt werden darf, wegen spannungskorrosionsrissbildung, außerdem läuft das metall recht schnell wieder an, weshalb man es versiegeln muss, das geht aber nicht gscheid auf polierten oberflächen.
hab mich schon so über n "neues" radl gfreut, für nicht mehr als n appel und n ei.

als ausgleich sozusagen, darf ich die nächsten Tage länger in der uni bleiben, weil die professoren zusätzliche testate vergeben wollen.

das leben ist schön.

ride on

----------


## georg

> 7075alu von meinem rahmen


 7005er

----------


## klamsi

gerade einen neuen schlauch ins laufradl geben...brav aufgepumpt...3 Bar zschhhhhh....neuer schlauch im oar.....

zum glück hab i kane größeren probleme...  :Wink:

----------


## DasMatti

> 7005er


nein stimmt schon, der hauptrahmen is 7075 t6, und der umlenkhebel is 7050.
lässt sich beides nicht polieren...

----------


## georg

Was ist das für ein Rahmen? 7075 ist beschissen zu schweissen das tut sich niemand freiwillig an, wenn es mit 7005 genauso geht.

Ich glaube dir das nicht. Rahmen: 7005 oder 7020 oder 6061 und Umlenkhebel 7075, 7020, 7022, ....

Läßt sich alles sauber polieren, also das stimmt auch nicht. Wobei die 7xxx Legierungen empfindlich gegen Salzeinflüsse sind, was beim Daunhiller aber ziemlich scheißegal ist.

----------


## DasMatti

doch kannst mir getrost glauben, hab extra mit einem techniker geschrieben.
Fahr n Tomac Primer 220. Sogar auf der Seite vondenen steht 7075er Alu.
(www.tomac.com/bikes/primer.php)
gerade weil das so schwer zum schweißen ist, sind sie besonders stolz drauf das sie den rahmen ohne gussets hinbekommen haben.
Der link is auch sicher aus 7050er alu. Der Joel hat mir deren Einkaufsliste geschickt...da steht auch nochmal drauf. konts am anfang auch nicht glauben.

Polieren lassen sie sich gut, aber chemisch abbeizen ist ein problem, wegen der spannungsrisskorrosion. Nachm polieren müsst ich den rahmen dann pulvern lassen oder ähnliches, weil n klarlack nicht drauf hält. Wie sich das mit Zolanlacken verhält weiß ich nicht, aber da die oberfläche ja glatt ist wird der warsch auch schlecht halten...

soweit bin ich jetzt mit meinen recherchen gekommen.

ride on

----------


## georg

Auf der Seite die du verlinkt hast, steht aber, dass der Rahmen aus 7050 ist. Du und dein Techniker verstehen offensichtlich kein Englisch.

Weiters steht drauf, dass sie Tonnen von 7075 CNC Frästeilen  :Lol:  verwendet haben, also ist es genau umgekehrt wie du geschrieben hast.

Rahmen und Hinterbau: 7050
Frästeile 7075

Was so weit auch logisch ist. Jetzt könnte man diskutieren warum die eine relativ alte und schlecht verarbeitbare Flugzeuglegierung nehmen wenn es Tonnen von gut schweißbaren anderen Legierungen gibt, die besser halten und überhaupt. ich glaube eher, das ist ein Marketinggag und wenn die jemand genau darauf anspricht ist es halt ein Zahlendreher und eigentlich 7005.. Aber egal, dir geht es ums abbeizen und polieren.




> lässt sich beides nicht polieren...





> Polieren lassen sie sich gut


Was jetzt? Also ich sage dir, polieren ist kein problem. Abbeizen weiß ich nicht hängt auch vom Lack ab mit was du rangehen mußt. Grundsätzlich sind alle 7xxx Legierungen chemisch sensibel, also ich würd mal den Hersteller kontaktieren ob sie dir das neu beschichten.

----------


## DasMatti

also ich hab jetzt extra nochmal in meinen mailverlauf geschaut.
er hat mir 2 mal geschrieben, erst war er sich nicht sicher, hatte aber verdacht auch 7050 an dem frästeil. dann hat er nochmal geschrieben und das bestätigt:

ich: "hi joel, may you tell me which material the lower link is of?"
er: "Hi matthias, all 7050. I hope things are well. Joel Smith"

ja du hast recht, oben hab ich bissl konträr geschrieben.
gemeint war das sich das alu gut polieren lässt - sowie eig fast jedes alu, aber für meine verhältnisse nicht gut machbar. chemisches abbeizen mit dichlormethan greift unter umständen das gefüge im alu an, und führt zu korrosionsrissen... also müsste ich den rahmen abschleifen, was wieder aufwendig ist.
danach is der rahmen zwar poliert, aber läuft recht schnell an - im gegensatz zu zb 6xxx alu. Also muss der rahmen versiegelt werden. Zolan könnte gut versiegeln, ich weiß aber nich ob ein lack noch auf so glatten oberflächen hält. normalerweiße muss man oberflächen ja anschleifen, das der lack hält, polieren ist ja genau das gegenteil davon... außerdem lässt der lack die oberfläche wieder matter werden, deshalb brauch ich gar nich anfangen hochglanz zu polieren.
Also müsst ich den rahmen vllt zum pulvern geben was sich aber wieder nicht lohnt, und auf sowas hab ich auch gar keine lust...

das mit "lassen sich nich polieren" war eben auf meine möglichkeiten bezogen. hab nich gedacht das sich wieder solche technikpros mit meinem post befassen, deshalb hab ich die einzelheiten ausgelassen. ;-)

ride on
matthi



   All 7050.

  Thanks Matthias. I hope things are well.
      All 7050.

  Thanks Matthias. I hope things are well.
      All 7050.

  Thanks Matthias. I hope things are well.

----------


## georg

Im Prinzip isses ja wurscht aus welchen 7xxx der Rahmen ist, aber anscheinend wissens die selbst nicht.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink: 


Abbeizen mit Dichlormethan: Also mit DCM selbst etwas abzubeizen würd ich unterlassen. Das ist eine ziemlich giftige Angelegenheit. Vergiftungserscheinungen bei Kontakt zur Haut bis zur Ohnmacht. Krebserregend. Löst herkömmliche Gummihandschuhe auf. Also echt leiwandes Zeuchs.  :Twisted: 
Konzentrierte Schwefelsäure bei 80°C wäre eine Möglichkeit würde ich aber auch nicht selber machen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Auf keinen Fall darfst du alkalische Lösungsmittel nehmen und schon gar keine Natronlauge.  :Devil: 

Du kannst es mal mit nicht ganz so scharfen Lösungsmitteln probieren wie Bremsflüssigkeit oder einem Abbeizer vom Baumarkt/Malerbedarf. Wichtig dabei: Keinen alkalischen Abbeizer am besten einen wo draufsteht, dass er für Alu geeignet ist. Dann auf ein Tuch aufbringen, den Rahmen mit dem Tuch einwickeln dann mit Kunststofffolie einwickeln, luftdicht abkleben und das ein paar Tage einwirken lassen. Dann mit einer Messingbürste abbürsten was runtergeht. Eventuell mehrmals machen.

Lack runter ist immer gesundheitsschädlich. Entweder hast du Schleifstaub oder chemische Dämpfe oder beides. Denk mal drüber nach und dann lass es machen wenn es dir so ein Anliegen ist.

----------


## DasMatti

genau soweit war ich mit meinen nachforschungen auch schon  :Wink: 
vor DCM hab ich jetzt nicht so angst, ich kenn die Gefahren, hantier aber öfters mit so chemikalien. Hab gscheide Säure/Laugebeständige Chemikerhandschue, Schutzbrille etc.
Wegen den Dämpfen hät ich einfach ne Gasmaske aufgesetzt.
Mach mir nur gedanken wegen dem eventuellen zersetzen vom gefüge, deshalb fällt DCM jetzt schonmal weg.
Ich glaub ich lass es einfach sein, wollt das machen das ich mal wieder selbst am radl was basteln kann. Der polierte Rahmen ist mir eigenltich fast egal, deshalb werd ichs nicht in auftrag geben. dann bleibts nur beim schrauben eloxieren...

ride on
matthi

----------


## klamsi

ChainReactionCycles scheint etwas überfordert zu sein...  :Embarrassment: 

 :Frown:

----------


## punkt

rumliegen und warten auf schlüsselbein 2.0

----------


## Laubfrosch

t3 fertig geschweißt, lackiert und alles...

und grad wieder am einrichtung zambauen (westfalia joker) 

kommt mir doch nochn durchgerosteter kotflügel entgegen.
super.

noch n paar tage arbeit... hätt ich doch nur die metallbauer lehre gmacht an der schule... könnt ich das alles selber richten...nu noch paar tage länger kein auto...

oh man.

----------


## georg

Das kenn ich von irgendwoher. Aber besser ein durchgerosteter Kotflügel als eine durchgerostete Hinterachsaufhängung. Da schweißt man noch ein bisserl länger.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Aber in einen T3 würd ich nimmer viel investieren, außer es ist ein Familienerbstück, super erhalten und soll ein Oldtimer werden.

----------


## AnnBergamont

das sich meine bremse soeben zerlegt hat :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

> aber in einen t3 würd ich nimmer viel investieren, außer es ist ein familienerbstück, super erhalten und soll ein oldtimer werden.


ack..

----------


## Aca

Freecaster übertragung kostenpflichtig??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :EEK!: 

www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artik...ostenpflichtig

----------


## klamsi

> Freecaster übertragung kostenpflichtig?? 
> 
> www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artik...ostenpflichtig


schade aber gut, was gibts heutzutage noch umsonst. früher war halt doch alles besser.  :Wink: 

Muass ma woi selber fahrn gehen anstatt vorm Computer zu sitzen und zuazuschaun.  :Smile:

----------


## Laubfrosch

hm und die nennen sich weiterhin freecaster?

----------


## DasMatti

die übertragungen werden warscheinlih auch nich viel besser werden. und für stockende bilder mit verzertem ton, oder ton ohne bild werd ich keine 2 euro zahlen...

----------


## stephan-

Grundlose Nagelbettentzündung.  :Mad: 
Wenn das bis morgen nicht wieder gut ist wirds auch nicht mit biken. So eine Kacke  :Evil:  :Mad:

----------


## punkt

dass mein neues schlüsselbein erst montag kommt

----------


## Laubfrosch

das kein vernünftiger bikepark offen hat... der noch in erreichbarer nähe wäre...

----------


## wuschi

nicht mal 50% wahlbeteiligung...
gelebte demokratie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stephan-

> nicht mal 50% wahlbeteiligung...
> gelebte demokratie


Mehr als eine Scheindemokratie gabs hier eh nie.



Junge junge, die Boxxerdecals sind echt unter aller Sau. Einen Tag shutteln gewesen und schon an vielen Stellen völlig zerfetzt. Da haben mir die Decals der alten Boxxer, die 2-3mm dick waren, wesentlich besser gefallen.
Wenn man die neuen einmal streift ist direkt das unterliegende Casting frei  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Laubfrosch

da gibts sowas wie schutzfolie....

----------


## stephan-

Soll ich das Rad ab jetzt vorher in Rohrisolation einpacken oder wie?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Laubfrosch

Dreh net so ab und nehm den tipp an.
gibt mx-folie oder auch bei autobedarfs läden so schutzfolie... 
ich kenn viele die damit ihre teuren neubikes abkleben...

tut mir leid das deine tollen decals nun nicht mehr hübsch sind.
wer schön sein will muss leiden... :P

----------


## stephan-

Die Kratzer stören mich nicht, sonst hätte ich mein gesamtes Rad abgeklebt.

Mir gehts nur darum, dass da so ultrabillige Decals verwendet werden. Bei der alten Boxxer wäre kein einziger Kratzer drin gewesen, bei der neuen ist überall der Kleber ab.
Das Rad wird halt benutzt und hat Gebrauchsspuren, habe überhaupt keinen Nerv das vorher überall abzukleben..

----------


## Laubfrosch

achso, ich dachte du redest von diesen selbst designten dingern aus dem IBC.

fand die neuen von RS eigentlich halbwegs stabil...

----------


## wuschi

> Die Kratzer stören mich nicht, sonst hätte ich mein gesamtes Rad abgeklebt.
> 
> Mir gehts nur darum, dass da so ultrabillige Decals verwendet werden. Bei der alten Boxxer wäre kein einziger Kratzer drin gewesen, bei der neuen ist überall der Kleber ab.
> Das Rad wird halt benutzt und hat Gebrauchsspuren, habe überhaupt keinen Nerv das vorher überall abzukleben..


keinen nerv um sich ein paar minuten zeit zu nehmen um manche stellen abkleben aber zeit um sich im forum in zig posts darüber zu echauffieren...
bist scho a komischer kauz...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## stephan-

Mit der Feststellung war ich nicht allein und stell dir mal vor, die paar Postings krieg ich schneller hin als ein komplettes Rad abzukleben.
Aber anscheinend hast du es trotzdem nicht verstanden: Es geht mir nicht darum, dass die Decals nun kaputt sind und die Gabel doof aussieht.
Es geht mir NUR darum das an einer so teuren Gabel so hauchdünne Decals verwendet werden, im Gegensatz zu vorherigen Modellen. Mehr wollte ich gar nicht loswerden.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## georg

@stephan-: Lass die Typen doch.. die zahlen gerne mehr Geld für ein schlechteres Produkt, hauptsache der Hype stimmt. Wenn der Hersteller halt spart, dann verwenden wir dummen Kunden halt zig Stunden um das auszubessern, abzukleben, Billigteile auszutauschen.. usw.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stephan-

Ich bin dem Hype ja auch verfallen  :Big Grin: 

Aber die Gabel geht echt astrein. Die Highspeed-Druckstufe ist mal super effektiv und auch schön einzustellen. Da kann ich mir aussuchen ob ich auf einer Abfahrt nur 18,5cm FW oder 20cm FW nutzen möchte.  :Smile: 

Allerdings überfordert mich diese Zugstufeneinstellerei mit zwei Möglichkeiten etwas, die hab ich auf den RS-Vorschlag gestellt und seitdem nicht verändert..

----------


## The Rockstar

wie man wegen 2 pickerl nur so rumweinen kann...

----------


## stephan-

> wie man wegen 2 pickerl nur so rumweinen kann...


Warum werd ich immer missverstanden?  :Frown: 

Ich weine doch gar nicht rum. Ich stelle nur fest, dass die Gabel signifikant teurer geworden ist und die Decals signifikant billiger. 
Keine Ahnung warum mir hier Wut/Traurigkeit darüber unterstellt wird. Es war ganz einfach ne Feststellung.  :Smile:

----------


## Aca

> schade aber gut, was gibts heutzutage noch umsonst. früher war halt doch alles besser. 
> 
> Muass ma woi selber fahrn gehen anstatt vorm Computer zu sitzen und zuazuschaun.


naja viel hab ich e nicht geschaut :Big Grin:  vielleicht 2 WC's...aber mehr auch nicht...klar geh ich lieber selber biken anstatt vor pc hocken... :Wink:

----------


## Laubfrosch

das mei teamkollege magen-darm infektion hat und wir eigentlich am freitag auf rennen fahrn wollten... ind schweiz...

----------


## georg

Immer wieder cool wenn:

- man sich remote auf den Firmenserver einloggt
- ein neues Skript schreibt, dass am Ende den server neu startet
- überwacht wie das ganze fein läuft
- glücklich zuschaut wie der Server den Countdown bis zum Neustart runterzählt
- die Verbindung weg ist weil der Server wie befohlen neu startet
- man kommt sich vor wie der Über-Admin.. fast wie Gott  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
- und man dann draufkommt, dass man die ganze Scheisse nicht gespeichert hat.

 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  *mir selber auf den Kopf klopf*  :Confused:   :Wall Bash: 

Naja, wenn der Server wieder da ist *hoff* muß ich das halt nochmals reinklopfen.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Laubfrosch

schulter put  :Frown:

----------


## DasMatti

was hast gmacht? hattest doch erst ne op???

----------


## Laubfrosch

in Mt. Tamaro auf dem IXS cup im Training 2.Lauf im Steinfeld mit dem VR eingehakt und übern lenker gegangen... seitlich in der luft gedreht und schön mit der geschlossenen schulter aufn stein. immerhin hatte ich noch den lenker in der hand... :Wink:

----------


## DasMatti

und was fehlt jetzt? tut nur weh, oder wieder herrausen?

----------


## Laubfrosch

na momentan eigentlich nichts. hab aber keine ahnung wie meine titananker sowie die bänder und sehnen ausschauen. schmerzen hab ich nur beim bewegen und belasten im grenzbereich... 

morgen halt mal zum orthopäden und MRT usw.

muss aber auch noch schulaufgabe schreiben -.-

kotzt mich alles an.

will jetzt fahrradfahrn  :Frown:

----------


## stephan-

Gute Besserung wünsche ich dir.

Ich war dieses WE kein einziges mal fahren und hab nur rumgegammelt, verdammte Axt  :Frown:

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich kann noch Bilder anbieten...

wer meinen nackten körper sehen will:


sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._8216240_n.jpg

und hier vorweg repariert...

sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._6774514_n.jpg

----------


## punkt

> ich kann noch Bilder anbieten...
> 
> wer meinen nackten körper sehen will:
> 
> 
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._8216240_n.jpg
> 
> und hier vorweg repariert...
> 
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._6774514_n.jpg


nicht so prickelnd

----------


## Stoegl

> ich kann noch Bilder anbieten...
> 
> wer meinen nackten körper sehen will:
> 
> 
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._8216240_n.jpg
> 
> und hier vorweg repariert...
> 
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._6774514_n.jpg


Hattest du mal ne Labrumläsion, bei der das Labrum mit Titanankern wieder festgetackert wurde?

----------


## Laubfrosch

ja genau.

----------


## DasMatti

gute besserung.

mich kotzt an, dass:

- ich heute meine cross aholen darf,
- vorher aber noch in die uni muss
- der laden erst um 1400 aufmacht
- ich vorher beim hänger noch die plane samt halterung runterschrauben muss
- schlechtes wetter ist
- ich heute abend arbeiten gehen muss
- und deshalb keine zeit hab damit fahren zu gehen

 :Evil: 

ride on

----------


## Laubfrosch

hm, das fände ich halbwegs chillig für nen montag.

hab grad schulaufgabe geschrieben und bin etz grad wieder @ home um gleich zum vw bus doktor und zu meinem doktor zu fahren...

hab letzte woche beim radkästen rausflexen ausversehen nen kraftstoff gas ausgleichsbehälter zerschnitten...

----------


## georg

> hab letzte woche beim radkästen rausflexen ausversehen nen kraftstoff gas ausgleichsbehälter zerschnitten...


 Das erinnert mich an einen Freund von mir der versehentlich beim rausflexen der verrosteten Front ein paar "unwichtige" Rohre angeschnitten hat: Kühlwasserleitungen, Bowdenzüge der Heizung und die Bremsleitung. War lustig zu sehen wie's die Bremsflüssigkeit rausfetzt wenn man aufs Pedal gestiegen ist.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## stephan-

Paar Wochen nur noch bis zur Prüfungsphase und ich hab den ganzen Mist nicht drauf und auch null Lust zu lernen  :Evil:

----------


## stephan-

Differentialgleichungen.

----------


## Poison :)

> Differentialgleichungen.


mittlerweile mag ich die...  :Smile: 
gestern 1er in mathe zurückbekommen und somit 1er im abschlusszeugnis  :Smile:

----------


## stephan-

Ich find dieses gesamte Thema widerwärtig. Und wir haben bisher nur 1. Ordnung behandelt und damit komm ich schon nicht klar.

Was machst du denn?

----------


## Laubfrosch

> Was machst du denn?


1er in Mathe schreiben  :Twisted:  :Twisted:  :Twisted:

----------


## Poison :)

hehe  :Smile: 
was meinst du mit 1. ordnung?

ich schließe heuer mit reife und diplomprüfung (matura) einen 2 jährigen aufbaulehrgang an der HTL ab...
hab zuerst eine 4 jährige fachschule (tischlerei) absolviert und jetzt 4 semester "produkt- und systemdesign" aufbaulehrgang

is ganz ok, vor allem weil ich demnächst fertig bin  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Philipp

@Stephan:
Was studierst du bzw. wo? Wenn du schon in paar Wochen Prüfungen hast

----------


## stephan-

> hehe 
> was meinst du mit 1. ordnung?


Na Differentialgleichungen erster Ordnung, also Gleichungen in denen die erste Ableitung auftritt. Meinst du evtl. Differentialrechnung ansich und nicht Differentialgleichung? Differentialrechnung find ich nämlich auch ganz nett  :Wink: 
z.B. y'=(x+y+1)^2
y'=sin(y/x) + y/x
x^2*y'=1/4*x^2+y^2
yy'=x+y^2/x

...




> @Stephan:
> Was studierst du bzw. wo? Wenn du schon in paar Wochen Prüfungen hast


Paar Wochen ist übertrieben und soll den "zeitlichen Druck" unterstreichen. 6 Wochen sinds noch und ich hätte schon längst anfangen müssen mit lernen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mgt-MAV

Am meisten kotzt mich an, das ich grad gesehen hab, das dieser Thread hier viel mehr Einträge hat als der "Dinge die mich heute besonders freuen..." Thread.  :Wink: 

Obwohl is eigentlich eher traurig

----------


## DarkSecret

Voll erkältet wieder -,-

----------


## klamsi

> Am meisten kotzt mich an, das ich grad gesehen hab, das dieser Thread hier viel mehr Einträge hat als der "Dinge die mich heute besonders freuen..." Thread. 
> 
> Obwohl is eigentlich eher traurig


Wir san halt a Volk der nörgler und raunzer.  :Wink:

----------


## grisch

hab seit 3 wochen eine nagelneue FOX 40 RC2 FIT am bike!

bin seither noch nie zum fahren gekommen, wegen mangelnder motivation, schlechtem wetter und sehr wenig zeit!

kann man auf einmal die lust am hobby verlieren  :EEK!:  :Confused:

----------


## Poison :)

> hab seit 3 wochen eine nagelneue FOX 40 RC2 FIT am bike!
> 
> bin seither noch nie zum fahren gekommen, wegen mangelnder motivation, schlechtem wetter und sehr wenig zeit!
> 
> kann man auf einmal die lust am hobby verlieren


nein! wart ab, wenns schön ist ziehts dich aufs radl!

btw. war auch schon ewig nimma biken (abgesehen von der schlammschlacht mittwoch in leogang)
das wetter is derzeit einfach nur scheisse!!!!!!  :Evil:

----------


## stephan-

Also hier ist blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein. Daher gehts auch morgen wieder nach Willingen.

Mich kotzt an das mich mein Studium momentan einfach nur ankotzt. Sackschwer und ich kann mich überhaupt nicht motivieren mal zu lernen. Gehe lieber biken. Dabei hab ichs echt nötig, Mathe2, Informatik, Technische Mechanik, Physik2, alles sau schwer  :Frown:

----------


## Killuha

mich kotzt an das ich mir beim wagrain opening am samstag meinen mittelfinger so kompliziert gebrochen hab das ich am mittwoch operieren gehen kann -.-

----------


## stephan-

Mich kotzt an das im Harz überall Gewitter angesagt ist und ich deswegen nicht radfahren gehen kann  :Evil:

----------


## DasMatti

mich kotzt an, das ich heute hät crossen gehn können, aber wegen dem dummen feiertag hagen die strecken zu  :Frown:

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich fang besser gar net an von meinem geilen verband hier zu reden..

----------


## Philipp

Wohnt man schon 60min von Leogang entfernt und kommt einfach nicht zum downhill fahren weil man kein auto hat :Mad: 
Seit September bin ich nicht mehr dh fahren gewesen, kann ich gleich das Radl verkaufen

----------


## Loki

mein dämpfer ist immer noch net da... jetz schon fast 4 wochen.

...glaub das teil kommt via schiff nach europa...

----------


## Laubfrosch

- seit n monat nimmer auf arbeit... langsam nervts...
- hella lampenträger noch net da. 
- drogensüchtelnde freunde...

----------


## DasMatti

grad ne schraube mit korrektem Drehmoment angezogen, dann mitten im Gewinde von meiner Yamaha brücke stecken geblieben.
Warscheinlich war die Schraube schon bissl ausgenudelt...

----------


## Red

Dass in mein nicht mal fünf Jahre altes Auto das Wasser reinläuft und ich jetzt die Reparatur bezahlen und die Teppiche und Dämmatten trockenlegen darf.

----------


## Poison :)

wetter

----------


## georg

Mich kotzt an, dass ich grad das Getriebeöl abgelassen hab und jetzt draufgekommen bin, dass die Flaschen vom neuen Öl keine Einfüllstutzen haben. Ein gutes Gabelöl umschütten damit ich die Flasche benutzen kann will ich auch nicht. Das einzige Gefäß, dass ich daheim hätte was in diesen behindaten Motorraum zum Getriebe hinpaßt ist eine 50ml Spritze. Hm.. also mal rechnen: 2300ml Füllmenge / 50ml = sind eh nur 46 Hübe.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ich fahr mitn Zug heim..

----------


## Laubfrosch

mich kotzt an...

- 2 dh rahmen rumstehen die net wirklich "schnell" verkaufbar sind.
- einen bus dastehn hab bei dem wir die wasserrohre vom kühlkreislauf taucshen wollten, aber der vorlauf irgendwie n knick drin hat der da für den motor nicht reingehört.... obwohl ich die exakt für diesen tollen 81er t3 1,6 D "CS" bestellt hab...

- kopfschmerzen. 

- armschmerzen

-

----------


## DarkSecret

Mich kotztz an das ich kein Fahhrad habe.

----------


## Flo(w)rider

dass ich gerade eine schlechte bewertung bekommen habe  :Evil:

----------


## wuschi

> dass ich gerade eine schlechte bewertung bekommen habe


wirst glei nu ane kassiern wenns den off-topic thread vollspamst!  :Angry:

----------


## punkt

mich kotzt an dass die röntgenkontrolle heute sehr ernüchternd ausgefallen ist, dass ich nächste woche wieder aufm op tisch liege und sich biken somit weiter für die nächsten wochen und monate erledigt hat  :Evil:

----------


## Laubfrosch

oh damn. das is bitter. ich wünsch dir dann folgend ne bessere genesung als bisher. 
hoffe das mir sowas nicht passiert. sonst hab ich gleich 1-1,5 jahre auszeit.  :Frown:  
bei mir is die kontrolle scheinbar erst nachn halben jahr bzw. einem jahr.

----------


## Loki

was mich ankotzt: meine neue gabel, die explizit zur selbstabholung angeboten war inner bucht ist plötzlich nur noch im versand... stinkt mir nach abzocke...

----------


## punkt

versand = größerer kundenkreis ??

----------


## Loki

> versand = größerer kundenkreis ??


gabel is ja schon gekauft, wollt die abholen, kommt nur ne antwort von wegen: nur versand, bin net daheim.

ums geld für den versand isset mir latten, das verfahr ich locker dahin, geht mir drum, das ich dem bei falschangegebenen zustand das teil direkt vor ort umme ohren haun kann.  :Smash: 

meineserachtens: wenn man das nicht einhalten kann, soll man sowas net anbieten.

----------


## punkt

> gabel is ja schon gekauft, wollt die abholen, kommt nur ne antwort von wegen: nur versand, bin net daheim.
> 
> ums geld für den versand isset mir latten, das verfahr ich locker dahin, geht mir drum, das ich dem bei falschangegebenen zustand das teil direkt vor ort umme ohren haun kann. 
> 
> meineserachtens: wenn man das nicht einhalten kann, soll man sowas net anbieten.


ok da haste recht. aber wenn er abholung anbietet und es reinschreibt, kannst du darauf bestehen oder halt den vertrag in den müll wandern lassen. verdächtig würde mir das sicher auch vorkommen.

----------


## Loki

ich sags ma so, ist das was ich gesucht habe und dazu steh ich mitten inner saison ohne rad da... voll zum kotzen. hab allerdings gesehen, der bietet paypal an, wenn der artikel nich dem entspricht beantrage ich käuferschutz, hol das geld zurück und dann is er im zugzwang.

----------


## stephan-

Zahl per Paypal.

Ganz so einfach vonwegen "hole ich das Geld zurück" ist es allerdings nicht. Aber du hast schon eine recht hohe Sicherheit über Paypal.

----------


## Loki

so, hat sich alles erledigt, hab die gabel am samstag abgeholt, er hatte wohl dienst beim bund. hats dann seinem bruder gegeben. muss sagen, nette leute da. gabel hat wohl die eine oder andere macke (leider auch auf der lauffläche) aber sollte zu retten sein. 

...achja und direkt den nächsten deal klar gemacht vor ort  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

seine schwester gegen 4 kamele?

----------


## Loki

> seine schwester gegen 4 kamele?


nene... mein altes auto so gut wie verkauft... mit allen extrateilen die bei mir rumoxidieren...

----------


## punkt

also schwester gegen auto?

----------


## Laubfrosch

na solang die schwester das Bike in den Bikepark trägt...

----------


## Laubfrosch

blöder blöder Franzosen Elka Service...

die brauchen mittlerweile scho 6 Wochen für einen lumperden Dämpfer.

Neueste Info von vor 3 Tagen war das sie sich beeilen wollen den Dämpfer zu repariern.

man man man, die müssen doch nur paar dichtungen, gehäuse und schaft einheit austauschen sowie wieder zambauen, das dauert vllt. ne stunde.

----------


## syrocool

mich kotzt an dass meine DH-hose die ich im März bei BMO bestellt seither 2 mal retourschicken hab müssen, weil nie die richtige dabei...ich meine hose noch immer nicht hab!!!

----------


## stephan-

> blöder blöder Franzosen Elka Service...
> 
> die brauchen mittlerweile scho 6 Wochen für einen lumperden Dämpfer.
> 
> Neueste Info von vor 3 Tagen war das sie sich beeilen wollen den Dämpfer zu repariern.
> 
> man man man, die müssen doch nur paar dichtungen, gehäuse und schaft einheit austauschen sowie wieder zambauen, das dauert vllt. ne stunde.


Also irgendwie wirst du echt vom Pech verfolgt, kann das sein? Hast du mal groben Unsinn gebaut oder einen Spiegel kaputt gemacht?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

na ich hoffe das wird mit dem neuen bike besser.

man merkt irgendwann die nachteile der günstigen alternativen die man früher genommen hat, daher kauf ich jetzt fast nur noch wirklich neue Parts, is für mich eh meist net teurer als bikemarkt shopping. 

 das mit dem elka liegt wohl an den franzosen. grml.
hoffe das transition lässt den elka ganz.

btw. 598€ listenpreis für den neuen elka ohne buchsen und federn!!! 
gott, ganz schön teuer geworden. 

den alten gabs schon für 420€ inkl feder.

es gibt ausserdem KEINEN deutschen Elka importeur.

Propain verkauft ausschliesslich elka dämpfer für deren Bikes. 

über Zumbi kann ich aber immernoch alles bestellen und zahl auch kaum mehr als für den alten.

----------


## DasMatti

ohh mann,
hab meinen usbstick verlorgen. nicht nur das meine daten weg sind, ich weiß nicht mal mehr was ich alles drauf hatte. irgendwann werd mir auffallen das es mir fehlt, wenn ichs dringend brauch.
außerdem geht mein assebly in catia nicht so wie ich will.
und ich hab heut auch noch son tag wo mich alles einfach ankotzt, ich weiß nichtmal warum, aber alles is scheiße....wenigstens darf ich um 1900 noch in die arbeit gehn. jippie

----------


## V10Rider

Gerade beim Biken gewesen und als ich bei uns am Berg so nen Kleinen Steilen Singeltrail runterfahren wollte seh ich das mitten drin im steilsten stück einfach nen Baumstamm zwischen zwei Bäumen quer über den Weg auf Brusthöhe eingespannt wurde, und ich natürlich voll dagegen hatte auch noch Klicks drauf und bin nicht mehr rechtzeitig rausgekommen und voll nach hinten abgestiegen . war bestimmt wieder der Dumme ....... von Förster....!!!!  :Evil:  

Der wird sich schon noch wundern wenn er plötzlich keinen Hochsitze mehr hat....

----------


## Laubfrosch

hm klingt übel. 
aber wundert euch dann nicht wenn er den längeren Hebel hat...

----------


## klamsi

Muass ma positiv sehen, ideal für an neuen Sprung.  :Wink:

----------


## stephan-

> Der wird sich schon noch wundern wenn er plötzlich keinen Hochsitze mehr hat....



Das ist nicht empfehlenswert muss ich sagen.

Stapel einfach ordentlich Holz davor, hau Erde drauf und bau einen Drop draus, wenn das Ding eh im Steilstück steht. So haste einen gut hohen Drop ohne Arbeit für ne Landung - perfekt.

Machen wir hier auch so, wenn uns große Bäume in den Weg gelegt werden, schaufeln wir sie an, zu Kickern oder Drops.

----------


## Philipp

> war bestimmt wieder der Dumme ....... von Förster....!!!!  
> 
> Der wird sich schon noch wundern wenn er plötzlich keinen Hochsitze mehr hat....


Weißt du den unterschied zwischen Förster und Jäger?? Glaub kaum das sowas ein Förster macht, wär (etwas übertrieben) das selbe, wie wenn ein Polizist jemand ohne Grund erschießt... Ausnahmen gibt es aber immer.

----------


## Laubfrosch

besser is wenn hundi den hochsitzi voll kackt..

----------


## wuschi

> ... wie wenn ein Polizist jemand ohne Grund erschießt... Ausnahmen gibt es aber immer.


ja da muss man in österreich hin und wieder recht vorsichtig sein.




> besser is wenn hundi den hochsitzi voll kackt..


warum nur der hund?

----------


## DasMatti

also bei uns am berg machen die andauernd solche aktionen. 
letztens haben sie auch unseren mühsam zamgeschusterten northshore zerschnitten.
sowas kann nicht ungesühnt bleiben. Der Bund Naturschutz hats mitlerweile aufgegeben sich zu beschweren, die schreieben nicht mal mehr in ihren monatsversammlungen drüber.
jetzt muss mans nur noch dem förster/forstarbeiter/jäger beibringen das man sowas nicht bringen kann. Der Berg is eh n Schuttberg, und die Bäume sind so zamgfault dass sich das schützen gar nimma lohnt.
Die werden schon noch sehn....  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Mich kotzt windoof 7 mächtigst an. Es rennt stabil und hat auch so manche Lösung die gut ist, aber der neue Explorer, die Bilbliothek und vor allem die Netzwerkunterstützung ist zum Kotzen.
Wer häufig in Netzwerkfreigaben suchen muß (Laptop in verschiedenen LANs der auf andere Rechner zugreifen muß) sollte bei XP bleiben oder Linux installieren (selbst das funktioniert in Windoof Netzwerken besser als Win7!!!) weil sonst wird man schnell alt .
Windows 7:  :Spread Puke:

----------


## Laubfrosch

da hast du recht. 


bin auch schon auf dem win 7 rechner am platz schaufeln auf meinen 7 partitionen um nochn xp zum arbeiten aufzuspielen.

win 7 brauch ich für meine dvb-t karte, da es keine vernünftigen kostenlose programme unter xp gibt und das windoof media center aus 7 perfekt funzt  :Smile: 

für ne vm ware reicht meine hardware net aus, da mir vor paar wochen 2 ram riegel hops gegangen sind und ich auc nurn 1core sempron 2800 hab 
und net einseh geld für pcs auszugeben, wenn ich das gleiche geld in meine radel oder ins auto oder in mich (essen) stecken könnt und ich davon mehr hab  :Smile:

----------


## punkt

...dass ich grad mein dh bike vom staub befreien musste, das gabs schon lang nicht mehr :Frown:

----------


## Silent Wolf

...dass das wetter einfach ned besser wird ;-(

----------


## degoe

ja das ist echt zum kotzen ja. Wann wirds endlich mal Sommer.....?

----------


## stephan-

Bei uns ist strahlend blauer Himmel mit Sonnenschein und angenehmen Temperaturen. Gestern auch schon.

Mich kotzt an, dass Montag mit Mathematik2 meine Klausurphase beginnt.  :Frown:

----------


## dolcho

haha...morgen grüße ich alle franzosen per handschlag

----------


## Loki

das ich mangels geld für den zoll vor ort (kartenzahlung war nich, ganz toll) meinen dämpfer montag erst von der post holen kann...

----------


## Laubfrosch

so ein mist, 

ich finde die geschäftsreise bahnfahrkarten von vor über einem jahr nicht mehr...

glaube fast die weggeschmissen zu haben.
SUPER.

da hasse ich meinen arbeitgeber. die lassen sich mit der abrechnung solang zeit, bis du s selber vergisst.

----------


## Judge

> haha...morgen grüße ich alle franzosen per handschlag


hab ich in den 9 tagen pertuis austausch auch gemacht :Big Grin:

----------


## Philipp

Dass am Donnerstag wegen Blitzeinschlag die Fritzbox seinen Geist aufgegeben hat... zum Glück schnell ne neue bekommen.
Habe vor den Gewitter Pc ausgesteckt, aber es geht seit dem beim Audioausgang nur noch die linke Seite der Boxen... Boxen sind aber in Ordnung, muss also am Pc liegen

----------


## punkt

dass ich das Wort Downhill für dieses Jahr aus dem Kalender streichen muss  :Frown:

----------


## Silent Wolf

oje wieso das?

verletzt?

----------


## punkt

> oje wieso das?
> 
> verletzt?


schlüsselbein zertrümmert und massive probleme bei der heilung. naja, gehts halt in zukunft erstmal aufs touren freeride bike  :Big Grin:

----------


## Judge

> schlüsselbein zertrümmert und massive probleme bei der heilung. naja, gehts halt in zukunft erstmal aufs touren freeride bike


ohh
alles gute 
ich könnt das nicht aushalten solange ohne dh bike
hoffentlich gehts bald wieder

----------


## wuschi

druckstufe von der 40 war völlig wirkungslos. vorher gerade aufgemacht für ölwechsel und es bestätigte sich meine befürchtung, dass die leidige dichtung der katusche hinüber ist...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Silent Wolf

gute besserung!

----------


## Philipp

dass tägliche lernen und das Gefühl viel zu wenig schon gemacht zu haben

----------


## Poison :)

:Yeah That:  kenn ich!

----------


## Silent Wolf

meine freundin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!

----------


## ND4SPD

... wieviele Idioten in Bikeparks mittlerweile unterwegs sind.

Letzte Woche Leogang: 

Meinen Schwager hauts auf der Freeride ziemlich auf, die Nachkommenden fetzen volle Kanne vorbei und lachen noch deppat! Leider habs ich nimmer erwischt, sonst wären die eh im Zaun gelegen ...

Dass man vor Rennen die Strecke besichtigen will ok, aber dafür braucht man nicht überall auf der Strecek stehen bleiben und v.a. nicht das Bike gegen !!! die Richtung zurückschieben!

 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## DasMatti

...das die von CRC echt kein einziges mal ein Paket verschicken können, ohne das es Probleme damit gibt.
Ganz im ernst, erst verschicken sie falsche Klamotten, dann Schuhe in der falschen größe.
Manchmal fehlen Sachen im Paket für die man aber schon bezahlt hat.
und heute ist das paket wieder zu denen zurück geschickt worden, weil ich angeblich umgezogen sei. Wohn aber schon seit 21 Jahren in dem Haus und hab auch schon öfters da hin bestellt. Bis jetzt hats immer funktioniert.
Die Engländer wollens uns Deutschen wahrscheinlich heimzahlen.
Es ist zum narrisch wern!

----------


## georg

Bei mir hat mit CRC eigentlich immer alles funktioniert. Aber noch so einem Match bestellt man als Deutscher nicht in England.  :Wink:   :Mr. Red:

----------


## -SAIM-

schwule scheiße
Knie im Arsch, Helm im Arsch, Trikot im Arsch
aber was ich heute gut finde ist das mein bike noch fit ist.

----------


## punkt

> schwule scheiße
> Knie im Arsch, Helm im Arsch, Trikot im Arsch
> aber was ich heute gut finde ist das mein bike noch fit ist.


solange man es noch posten kann, kanns nicht so schlimm gewesen sein  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Was mich besonders ankotzt? Ich mich selber.
Die Leute sagen immer "Im Alter wird man klüger". Was fürn Blödsinn. 
Ich bin der beste Gegenbeiweis dafür!  :Mad: 

Ich fräse einen Aluteil. Glaubt ihr ich setze eine Schutzbrille auf? Nö, der coole Typ braucht so einen unnötigen Weicheier und Warmduscherteil ja nicht.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Jetzt komme ich gerade vom Spital zurück die mir einen Aluspan aus dem Aug gezogen haben.

Ick bin so behindat! Normalerweise gehöre ich zu denjenigen die den Werkern die Schutzbrillen nachwerfen damit sie die Dinger aufsetzen und dann schieße ich mir daheim selber so einen beschissenen Span ins Aug.  :Mad:  :Wall:  :Wall Bash:  :Censored: 

Beim heimgehen - ist ja schon dunkel und mit so einem Verband sieht man nicht viel - beleuchtet ist die Straße bei uns auch nur dürftig - renne ich auch noch gegen einen Hydranten und zermoshe mir meine Eier. 

Ich geh jetzt schlafen und hoffe, dass der morgige Tag erfolgreicher ist. So'n Scheiß.
 :Mad: 

Bis dahin dürft ihr euch über meine Unfähigkeit und Blödheit lustig machen.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich vermisse hier den facebook "gefällt mir " button..

ne sorry. scheiss tag.

blödes pech. wünsch deinem auge und deinen familienangehörigen gute besserung...

----------


## stephan-

linker arm komplett in gips, radiusköpfchen-fraktur. und das lokal bei einem minikicker der von wanderern teils kaputt gemacht wurde.
gleich ins kh zur kontrolle. kleiner finger der rechten hand ist 2x so dick wie normal - gibt sicher noch nen gips. ich bin total am arsch.

----------


## Poison :)

shit, gute besserung euch beiden!

----------


## punkt

> Beim heimgehen - ist ja schon dunkel und mit so einem Verband sieht man nicht viel - beleuchtet ist die Straße bei uns auch nur dürftig - renne ich auch noch gegen einen Hydranten und zermoshe mir meine Eier. 
> 
> 
> Bis dahin dürft ihr euch über meine Unfähigkeit und Blödheit lustig machen.


so mies das auch sicher war, es klingt wie nach ner schlechten comedy show  :Big Grin: 




> linker arm komplett in gips, radiusköpfchen-fraktur. und das lokal bei einem minikicker der von wanderern teils kaputt gemacht wurde.
> gleich ins kh zur kontrolle. kleiner finger der rechten hand ist 2x so dick wie normal - gibt sicher noch nen gips. ich bin total am arsch.


miese sache, gute und vor allem schnelle Besserung!

----------


## Marvin Tille

> ...Ich fräse einen Aluteil...
> ...Normalerweise gehöre ich zu denjenigen die den Werkern die Schutzbrillen nachwerfen...
> ...dann schieße ich mir daheim selber so einen beschissenen Span ins Aug...


Darf man fragen was du machst  :Confused:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## punkt

ich tippe er arbeitet weiter an seiner gabel

----------


## DarkSecret

Mich kotzt es voll an,das man überall verletzte sieht  :Confused:   :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Nö, nix von einer meiner Gabeln. Und wenn ich mirs recht überlege, kotzt mich das auch an, dass ich da nix weitermach. Ok, ist ein Projekt für den nächsten Winter eine alte herzurichten und einen Old School Downhiller aufzubauen.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stephan-

rechts zum glück kein gips, nur schwellung/prellung. mir ist warm. will endlich mal wieder auf der linken seite pennen. bauch u armmuskelkater aus dr hölle.  :Evil:

----------


## punkt

...dass ich immer noch nicht aufs bike kann und das bei temperaturen weit weit über 30°...dabei fahr ich da fast am liebsten

----------


## Laubfrosch

scheiss hitze... ich pack das gar nicht. zum glück kann ich nonet fahrradeln. 

aber hätte heut eig n orthopädn termin gehabt. aber kein bock gehabt bei hitze 3std im wartezimmer zu glühn... daher abgesagt. arbeit @ sunshine is mir da lieber..

----------


## Stoegl

Zuerst 2 Wochen keine Zeit zum radfahren gehabt, jetzt hab ich zeit aber mein Rahmen ist möglicherweise hin. Das nächste Rennen (DM) kann ich mir wohl auch abschminken, weil kein Rad und kein Mitfahrer. Und ich sitz hier rum und weiß ned was ich machen soll.

----------


## dolcho

dass ich die letzten 4 jahren komplett verletztungsfrei beim dh und mx fahren geblieben bin und seit es so geiles wetter hat, wirklich jeden tag irgendwie sportlich am start war.
ich hoff das bleibt so^^

oh shit falsche Kategorie...haha

----------


## punkt

> dass ich die letzten 4 jahren komplett verletztungsfrei beim dh und mx fahren geblieben bin und seit es so geiles wetter hat, wirklich jeden tag irgendwie sportlich am start war.
> ich hoff das bleibt so^^
> 
> oh shit falsche Kategorie...haha


keine sorge, jetzt wo du es ausgesprochen hast, wird dich der verletzungsteufel ereilen  :Twisted:

----------


## stephan-

> keine sorge, jetzt wo du es ausgesprochen hast, wird dich der verletzungsteufel ereilen


richtig. viel spaß!

----------


## DarkSecret

> keine sorge, jetzt wo du es ausgesprochen hast, wird dich der verletzungsteufel ereilen


Kennen wir seit 4 jahren immer vor Willingen "Ey ..wir sind noch garnicht gestürzt und noch garnicht verletzt" 
Zuspät  :Big Grin: .

2007 War ich verletzt
2008 Im Nagel reingetretten
2009 Wieder ein Sturz mit eine zerrung
2010 Schlüsselbein  :Big Grin: 
2011 Bein bruch kommt bestimmt oder was anderes  :Big Grin:

----------


## dolcho

mit dem teufel geh ich doch immer zum saufen...also der ist auf meiner seite^^

----------


## _evolution_

alles scheiße...
schmerzen, standrohr im arsch (nicht falsch verstehen bitte ;D) und kefü ebenfalls mal wieder hinüber...
und kein geld zum ersetzen, eh klar.

----------


## stephan-

zwar nur noch unterarmgips und ellbogen wieder frei, aber DH erst in frühestens 8 wochen. grad kam mein 4x frame der nun erstmal staubfänger wird. so ein dreck. endlich semesterferien auf die ich mich übelst gegfreut habe und nur mit glück kann ich ende der ferien wieder fahren, im september  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## stephan-

feige sau, oute dich mal wer du bist, herr negativbewerter der "freut mich" schreibt. 
ist ja abartig wie viel schwanzlose missgunst hier teilweise herrscht. hoffe du brichst dir auch mal was, assi.

----------


## DasMatti

analysis langweilt mich!

----------


## Philipp

Cremona-Plan... Knotengleichgewicht geht mMn viel schneller, genauer und vorallen ist es viel leichter

----------


## georg

> Cremona-Plan.


 :Spread Puke: 

Hab ich das letzte Mal bei der Prüfung benötigt.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Da mußt du durch, das haben noch alle machen müssen.  :Devil:

----------


## DasMatti

mich kotzt an, dass sich die dumme deutsche Regierung doch tatsächlich in der Pflicht sieht Gefangene aus Guantanamo aufzunehmen.
Die Personen die da gesessen sind, waren da vielleicht nicht zu recht, und ich bin gegen die Behandlung die ihnen da angediehen wurde.
Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass es doch einen Verdacht gegen sie gegeben hat. Wieso  sind wir jetzt so weit, dass wir amerikanische Häftlinge aufnehmen, die uns gar nichts getan haben? Einfach wieder dahin abschieben woher sie gekommen sind! Das geht uns doch gar nichts an.
Und um ehrlich zu sein würde mir wohler sein, wenn ich wüsste daskeine TerrorVERDÄCHTIGE in der BRD rumlaufen!
Aber man muss sich ja immer "solidarisch" geben, egal um was es auch geht.
Sollen die USA ihren Schrott selbst ausbaden!

ahhh
ride on
matti

----------


## wuschi

> mich kotzt an, dass sich die dumme deutsche Regierung doch tatsächlich in der Pflicht sieht Gefangene aus Guantanamo aufzunehmen.
> Die Personen die da gesessen sind, waren da vielleicht nicht zu recht, und ich bin gegen die Behandlung die ihnen da angediehen wurde.
> Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass es doch einen Verdacht gegen sie gegeben hat. Wieso  sind wir jetzt so weit, dass wir amerikanische Häftlinge aufnehmen, die uns gar nichts getan haben? Einfach wieder dahin abschieben woher sie gekommen sind! Das geht uns doch gar nichts an.
> Und um ehrlich zu sein würde mir wohler sein, wenn ich wüsste daskeine TerrorVERDÄCHTIGE in der BRD rumlaufen!
> Aber man muss sich ja immer "solidarisch" geben, egal um was es auch geht.
> Sollen die USA ihren Schrott selbst ausbaden!
> 
> ahhh
> ride on
> matti


wenn alle so denken und handeln würden wie du würde guantanamo nie geschlossen werden. terrorverdächtige will niemand haben, auch nicht dort wo sie herkommen. und nachdem dort wo sie herkommen eher raue sitten herrschen wird ein ungewünschter gast halt schnell entfernt.
außerdem ist das problem nicht nur dern usa zuzuschieben. es haben sich genug staaten an dem krieg gegen den terror beteiligt und dadurch zu füllung der zellen beigetragen. wenn insassen angst davor haben in ihre heimat zurück zu kehren denke ich außerdem nicht, dass dieser dann gerade für das land das ihm asyl gewährt zu gefahr werden wird. 
deutschland hat sich zwar nicht am irakkrieg beteiligt aber mischt dafür an genügend anderen krisenherden mit. also nicht so scheinheilg tun, gell.  :Wink:  weil wer hinhaut muss auch einstecken können.

----------


## DasMatti

Warum sollen wir ausbaden was die Amis verbockt haben?
Die Leute in Guantanmo sind nicht unschuldig! Es gibt nur nicht genug Beweiße um sie zu verurteilen. Aber selbst der Amerikaner steckt nicht Leute in ein Gefängniss weil die n schiefes Gischt haben.
Ich bin absolut gegen solche Foltergefängnisse, aber man könnte die Häftlinge jetzt in den USA  in Untersuchungshaft nehmen, im normalen Vollzug und einen fairen Prozess führen. Wenn sie dann freigesprochen werden, müssen sich die USA um die resolzialisierung kümmern.
Das mit dem Asyl beantragen ist eine andere geschichte, die aber auch zu leicht gewährt wird...
Da schafft man es eine "Sauerlandzelle" zu zerschlagen, und kümmert sich dann selbst um neuen Nachschub!
Wenigstens werden die in Hamburg aufgenommen, also weit genug weg von Bayern.

----------


## stephan-

> 1) Warum sollen wir ausbaden was die Amis verbockt haben?
> 
> 2) Die Leute in Guantanmo sind nicht unschuldig! Es gibt nur nicht genug Beweiße um sie zu verurteilen. Aber selbst der Amerikaner steckt nicht Leute in ein Gefängniss weil die n schiefes Gischt haben.


1) weil merkel ein ami-zäpfchen ist

2) das glaubste doch selbst nicht oder?

----------


## wuschi

die leute in guantanamo sind dort weil irgendwelche anderen geldgierig waren. die beste geschichte die mir dazu einfällt ist die eines deutschen - murat kurnaz.
wurde gegen kopfgeld an die amerikaner verkauft. sicher, im endeffekt sind immer die amerikaner schuld aber man sollte nicht übersehen, dass amerika scheiße selten alleine baut.

----------


## wuschi

außerdem sag mal an was man ausgefressen haben muss um sowas zu verdienen: de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ungesetzlicher_Kombattant
jeder staat der das hingenommen hat ist verpflichtet die folgen mitzutragen.
und die typen gegen die es ein paar beweise gibt wird man nicht ohne weiteres ziehen lassen.

----------


## BATMAN

> Das mit dem Asyl beantragen ist eine andere geschichte, die aber auch zu leicht gewährt wird...

 erzähl mal

----------


## DasMatti

Ich sagte ja bereits das ich die Behandlungen in dem Gefängniss nicht gut find, und das sowas niemandem angetan werden sollte. Trotzdem will ich solche Leute nicht in meinem Land haben. Und selbst wenn nicht alle in Guantanamo ungschuldig waren ist es ja auch nicht gesagt das gerade die, die wir bekommen nicht doch vielleicht die "Telefonnummer" von Bin Laden kenne... Die haben sich dann vielleicht nur noch nichts zu schulden kommen lassen. Die potentielle Gefahr von die von den Leuten ausgeht ist meiner Meinung nach höher, wie neben einem Atomkraftwerk zu wohnen. Nur da beschweren sich die Leute um einiges mehr...

Mit dem Asyl meine ich, dass es bestimmt viele Leute gibt die tatsächlich in Ihrem Land verfolgt werden, und denen muss man auch helfen! Es wird den Leuten aber auch zu leicht gemacht. Jeder der an unsere Tür klopft und sagt er würde verfolgt wird sofort rein gelassen. Bis man dann tatsächlich überprüft hat (wenn überhaupt) ob das stimmt, sind die schon im Land untergetaucht, und lassen sich nicht wieder abschieben.
Ich verbitte mir jetzt aber jeglich Aussage ich sei ein Brauner!

ride on
matti

----------


## DarkSecret

Da gebe ich Matti recht.
Mir kommt das immer so vor,das die Regierung immer was gut machen will,mit solchen aktionen,die kräftig nach hinten los gehen kann  :Rolleyes:  .
Bis dann aber tatsächlich die ersten bomben hier hoch gehen.
Siehe Hamburg. Wo einer wohnte der ein Flugzeug vom 11.9 geflogen ist  :Evil:  .
Die lernen es echt nie.

Aber sollen die doch machen was die wollen. Hauptsache wir haben unsere ruhe im Wald ^^.

----------


## georg

> Jeder der an unsere Tür klopft und sagt er würde verfolgt wird sofort rein gelassen.





> Die potentielle Gefahr von die von den Leuten ausgeht ist meiner Meinung nach höher, wie neben einem Atomkraftwerk zu wohnen.





> Ich verbitte mir jetzt aber jeglich Aussage ich sei ein Brauner!


Hm.. fällt mir schwer. Laß es mich so formulieren: Du bist sehr einseitig informiert.

Ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich mir so anschaue wir wir hier in Luxus leben, auf die da unten runterschaun (Ach die Armen, aber bleibt ja draußen), unseren Wohlstand auf Kosten der anderen Länder und Menschen die dort leben (zB Rohstoffe wie Öl, Lithium etc, billige Artikel die Elektronik usw) aufbauen, dann wundert es mich, dass bei uns so wenig Bomben hochgehen.

Welcher Nicht EU Bewohner bekommt in D oder A so einfach unter?? Schon mal was von Schubhaft gehört? Schon mal was von Arbeitsverbot gehört? Außerdem  wie soll ein Flüchtling überhaupt ins Land kommen? Österreich: _Es kann in Österreich nur jemand einen Antrag auf Asyl stellen, der über ein nicht sicheres Drittland einreist._ Oder Deutschland: _Art. 16a GG im Jahr 1993 („Asylkompromiss“): [..] insbesondere können sich Ausländer, welche über einen Staat der Europäischen Gemeinschaften oder einen sonstigen sicheren Drittstaat einreisen, nicht auf das Asylrecht berufen._ In Deutschland habt ihr ca. 20-25.000 Asylanträge pro Jahr. 10% werden genehmigt. Jetzt erklär mir mal wie 2500 Menschen im Jahr 81.000.000 (in Worten: einundachtzig Millionen) Deutschen schmerzen sollten.

Ich verstehe dieses sogenannte "Ausländerproblem" nicht. Das ist kein "Ausländer"problem, das ist wenn überhaupt ein Inländerproblem. Weil irgendwelche macht- und aufmerksamkeitsgeile Leute hetzerische Hassparolen ins Land kotzen, dann Halbhirne die nachplappern und Feiglinge danach handeln haben wir tatsächlich an einzelnen Orten ein Integrations- oder besser Konzentrationsproblem.

----------


## waterpistolriot

> Ich verstehe dieses sogenannte "Ausländerproblem" nicht. Das ist kein "Ausländer"problem, das ist wenn überhaupt ein Inländerproblem. Weil irgendwelche macht- und aufmerksamkeitsgeile Leute hetzerische Hassparolen ins Land kotzen, dann Halbhirne die nachplappern und Feiglinge danach handeln haben wir tatsächlich an einzelnen Orten ein Integrations- oder besser Konzentrationsproblem.


Word!

Es gibt de facto kein Ausländerproblem. Klar, Integration funktioniert (ich spreche jetzt für Österreicher) nicht perfekt. Aber im Vergleich zur Gesamtbevölkerung, ist dieses Problem imho eigentlich vernachlässigbar (gibts das Wort?:-) ). 

Das Problem ist, dass Ausländer einfach immer ein tolles Politikumtrara hergibt - insbesondere in Österreich. Kein Thema lässt sich seit Jahren so simpel hernehmen um Sündenböcke zu suchen und somit Stimmung/Hetze/Vorurteile zu verbreiten. Und diese Methodik geschieht nicht nur bei FPÖFPKBZÖ genutzt, sondern lässt sich eigentlich auf andere Parteien (evtl. mit Ausnahme der Grünen?) projizieren. 

Aber generell, Österreich, muss ich leider sagen, ist ein ziemlich schlechter Scherz. Wenn man sich ansieht, welche Gesetze exekutiert werden (§278, Vfgh bzgl. Arigona Zogaj), und welche offenbar gesetzlichen Missstände ignoriert werden (hier in den Top-3 unangefochten erster KHG, gefolgt von Dörfler. Graf gleich dahinter, und leider unzählige weitere...). 

Am liebsten würde ich mich gleich zum Thema "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge" auslassen...aber ich spar mir lieber meine Nerven noch für den heutigen Arbeitstag auf.

Evtl. sollte man ein Politforum bzw. einen Politthread eröffnen? :-)

----------


## stephan-

noch 2 wochen gips, da an in der hand noch was vom knochen abgebrochen ist (was weder vor 2 wochen nach dem crash, noch vor einer woche bei der kontrolle erkannt wurde sondern erst jetzt). ist ja eh so kalt momentan, da stört so ein gips gar nicht.  :Twisted:

----------


## georg

Eh. Sei froh dass du das jetzt hast, stell dir vor es wäre Sommer und es hätte über 30°C. Das wäre echt Scheisse.

Herzliches Beileid.

----------


## stephan-

> Eh. Sei froh dass du das jetzt hast, stell dir vor es wäre Sommer und es hätte über 30°C. Das wäre echt Scheisse.
> 
> Herzliches Beileid.


danke. (vor)gestern warens zum glück nur 36-38°C und ich wohne zum glück unterm dach.  :Mr. Red: 

naja in 6-7 wochen gehts hoffentlich wieder. positiv denken.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## joseppe

frag mal in 4 wochen bei ner gipskontrolle, ob man auf eine stabilisierende bandage wechseln kann. die hat mich schon 2mal durch den hochsommer gerettet.

die ist NICHT dazu gedacht, dass du wieder gleich aufs radl steigst. aber man kann sie zum duschen ausziehen und die hand minimal bewegen. dadurch verlierst auch nicht die komplette unterarmmuskulatur.

auch von mir gute besserung.

----------


## Philipp

Das man Samstag früh eine Prüfung schreiben muss und diese dann noch total beschi**en läuft  :Mad:

----------


## dolcho

georg ich halte von deiner politischen einstellung nicht viel, da du nicht wirklich zu ende gedacht hast.aber lassen wir das thema. macht keinen sinn im internet über politik zu diskutieren.

----------


## Laubfrosch

naja, nichtmal politiker können das, 

wenn du das beherrschst und richtig abwägen kannst, sowie alle aspekte der wirtschaft, demokratie und deines volks begeherens miteinbeziehen kannst, solltest du vllt. kandidieren.... 


aber korrekt im internet über nachrichten, politik usw. zu diskutieren ist wertlos.

----------


## georg

> da du nicht wirklich zu ende gedacht hast.


 Du kannst das nichtmal begründen, aber lassen wir das, das ist ehrlich gesagt unter meinem Niveau.

----------


## robertg202

Am Samstag am Semmering meinen neuen Dämpfer erstmals spazierengefahren - richtig geil! Das Radl geht um Welten besser!
Und dann, an der unnützesten Stelle überhaupt, abgeflogen und Schulter geprellt. 
Eh Glück gehabt - nix gebrochen oder so, aber ein paar Wochen bin ich jetzt MTB-mäßig auch außer Gefecht.....

----------


## _evolution_

> Am Samstag am Semmering meinen neuen Dämpfer erstmals spazierengefahren - richtig geil! Das Radl geht um Welten besser!
> Und dann, an der unnützesten Stelle überhaupt, abgeflogen und Schulter geprellt. 
> Eh Glück gehabt - nix gebrochen oder so, aber ein paar Wochen bin ich jetzt MTB-mäßig auch außer Gefecht.....


dann mal gute besserung..
btw..darf ich fragen, welchen dämpfer du hast?
ich brauch sowas auch  :Big Grin:

----------


## robertg202

Danke! 
Ich bin bei meinem Hardcore-Freerider von Marzocchi TST-R Air auf Rock Shox Vivid umgestiegen - und habe mein Radl nicht wiedererkannt. 
Jetzt geht der Marzocchi Dämpfer sicher super für einen Luftdämpfer, aber der Vivid......ist einfach eine Klasse besser. 
Dazu muß ich sagen daß mein Rahmen jetzt nicht speziell auf einen Luftdämpfer ausgelegt ist.

----------


## pAz

außenohrentzündung (1woche taub), hohes fieber und kreislaufprobleme- was will man mehr?!  :Frown:

----------


## Siento

das is seit 3 jahren bei der gleichen scheiss firma arbeite und ich bis jetzt jedes jahr gesagt habe es sei das letzte!

----------


## uwerich

da mach ich mit

...,dass ich 12 jahre in der selben "firma" war und jetzt seit 1 1/2 jahren zu feige bin mich selbstständig zu machen.

... :EEK!: u

----------


## DasMatti

mich kotzt an, dass ich überhaupt arbeiten gehn muss  :Smile:

----------


## Siento

sowas könnt ihr ja eh auch per pm diskutieren und nicht im thread

----------


## Loki

das mir an meinem m4 sattel in ner schraube der inbus abgebrochen ist und ich die scheisse nicht ausgebohrt kriege...

----------


## mgt-MAV

Das ich nach über 5 Jahren mit meiner Feundin Schluß gemacht hab, sie absolut nichts dafür kann und ich mich fühle als wäre ich das größte ********* auf der ganzen Welt  :Frown:

----------


## stephan-

das nirgends mehr die e13 ls-fs kefü lieferbar ist. hab keinen bock >100€ für ne schnöde führung auszugeben.  :Mad: 

wobei ich ja eh erst in 2-4 wochen überhaupt wieder fahren kann.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Laubfrosch

schau dir mal die shaman drake an  :Smile: 

hab mir fürs tr450 die carbon version bestellt.

schaut gut aus und hatn baaash  :Smile:

----------


## stephan-

bissl teuer. suche eher was um 50€.

----------


## monster

hintere felge kaputt und am weg zur arbeit beim schwarzfahren erwischt (62€)

wobei ich sonst immer a karte habe, vor lauter nachdenken welche felge es werden soll zum kaufen vergessen...sonst wärs ja weingstens ausgleichende gerechtigkeit  :Embarrassment: 

sch...s tag,

greets

----------


## wuschi

steuersatz geht nicht raus. aber gut das wird schon werden. viel mehr geht mir auf die nerven, dass der neue truvativ boobar einen viel zu kleinen klemmbreich für die bremshebel hat. kann mir die bremsen schon bei 780mm nicht weit genug innen montieren und wollte eigentlich noch 20-25mm kürzen...  :Puke Fight:

----------


## Philipp

Windoof 7... seit dem ich es installiert habe, habe ich nur Probleme. System bleibt öfters für eine kurze Zeit hängen, läuft aber danach weiter oder auch nicht. Crysis und CoD gehen gar nicht mehr, da sich PC immer aufhängt.
Werd wieder XP installieren, da lief noch alles top

----------


## klamsi

regen...regen...sonne...regen...regen...regen...so  nne...regen......  :Embarrassment:

----------


## joseppe

bist du auch gerade in irland?

----------


## Laubfrosch

> Windoof 7... seit dem ich es installiert habe, habe ich nur Probleme. System bleibt öfters für eine kurze Zeit hängen, läuft aber danach weiter oder auch nicht. Crysis und CoD gehen gar nicht mehr, da sich PC immer aufhängt.
> Werd wieder XP installieren, da lief noch alles top


kauf dirn besseren pc  :Big Grin:

----------


## dolcho

liegt garantiert an windows 7 !!!
du wirst irgendwas bei der installation der gerätetreiber falsch gemacht haben.

----------


## stephan-

mit dem RC4 lässt sich das demo8 von vor 2010 nicht mit tiefem tretlager fahren, da der dämpfer am rahmen anliegt und bei schnellem ausfedern vermutlich ne kleine delle reindrücken würde.  :Mad:

----------


## dolcho

www1.ndr.de/nachrichten/hamburg/polizei290.html

----------


## Laubfrosch

und das kotzt dich an?

du musst n verdammt stressiges leben haben. 
oder hats dich persönlich getroffen?

die feierer werden schon eine aufn deckel bekommen. da kann man sich relativ sicher sein.

----------


## stephan-

nagelbettentzündung, ibc-komiker die mir für einen neuwertigen RC4 200€ bieten  :Rolleyes: , arm braucht immernoch ewig bis ich mal wieder DH fahren kann, eine klausurnote fehlt immernoch und ich hab hunger  :Twisted:

----------


## Laubfrosch

das ich wohl einarmig 24h dh fahrn darf weil sich die teams grad auflösen... das könnte denen doch mal vor der anmeldung auffallen...

scheiss abhängigkeiten.

----------


## DasMatti

mich kotzt an, dass ich gestern in so einem desolaten zutand war, und meine dumme schulter wieder angefangen hat zu schmerzen, das ich von 150 startern auf platz 99 gekommen bin. so ein dreck.
ich versuch mich zu trösten und red mir ein das es wenigstens gut gelaufen ist, weil ich nicht gestürtzt bin...

----------


## syrocool

dass mir die idioten von bikemailorder schon wieder nur scheiße geschickt haben statt einem linken und einem rechten handgelenkschoner ...zwei rechte
zum glück schmerzt das linke haha :-(
was für vollidioten müssen da im lager arbeiten, denn das war nicht das erste mal ....

ab jetzt wird bei chainreaction gekauft!!!

----------


## flo

> dass mir die idioten von bikemailorder schon wieder nur scheiße geschickt haben statt einem linken und einem rechten handgelenkschoner ...zwei rechte
> zum glück schmerzt das linke haha :-(
> was für vollidioten müssen da im lager arbeiten, denn das war nicht das erste mal ....
> 
> ab jetzt wird bei chainreaction gekauft!!!


Chainreaction hat mir letztes mal anstatt eines 2m langen stücks bremsleitung zwei je 1m lange geschickt.  :Smile:

----------


## punkt

...das ich immer noch nichtmal ansatzweise absehen kann, wann ich wieder gas geben kann, geschweige denn aufs bike darf...

----------


## Philipp

Dass ich bei 35-40° lernen musste und Prüfung geschrieben habe... und wenn man frei hat, regnet es nur :Mad:

----------


## punkt

und bei regen kann man nicht fahren? ^^

----------


## klamsi

> und bei regen kann man nicht fahren? ^^


Zumindest nicht schlechter als bei 35°-40°.  :Wink:

----------


## punkt

> Zumindest nicht schlechter als bei 35°-40°.

 eben, beides ist mist, aber durchaus fahrbar

----------


## Philipp

Hab ja nicht erwähnt, dass man nicht fahren kann  :Wink: 
Nervig ist es aber schon

----------


## Laubfrosch

resümee meines geliebten buses. der mit frischem kundendienst xxl auf roadtrip ging....

zylinderkopfdichtung oder kolbenringe oder sonstwas im arsch.

super. 
wieder schrauben... 
wollt mich jetzt eigentlich eher auf meinen downhiller und den innenausbau konzentriern...

----------


## xxFRESHxx

bei meinem sharan ist gleich der ganze zylinderkopf im arsch, wie sich gerade herausgestellt hat. ein pumpe düse element hat sich offenbar gelockert und durch die ständige bewegung in den kopf gefressen. ich bin begeistert...  :Angry:

----------


## Laubfrosch

auch fuck.

----------


## robertg202

Oh mann, VW!
Wenn meiner kein Firmenauto wäre, ich wäre schon längst Amok gelaufen.........

----------


## Laubfrosch

etz is immerhin scho amoi der motor samt getriebe draussen...etz is nur zerlegen angesagt.. supa.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

einfach nur zach:

bei bikemailorder ein laufrad bestellt...
nach knapp 2 wochen die mail, dass es nicht mehr produziert wird...
ein anderes laufrad bestellt...
gestern die mail bekommen, dass es zu lieferverzögerungen kommt...

aber zumindest ist meine bremsmomentabstützung, die ich am 1.7. bestellt hab, letzte woche am freitag angekommen...

ganz nebenbei ist für mein 2. rad die sattelstütze hin, roox antwortet nicht und auf die schnelle ist auch keine lieferbar, bzw. die meisten shops in der umgebung haben keine...
aber zumindest scheint mal wieder die sonne...

----------


## robertg202

Roox wird auch nichtmehr antworten - meines Wissens nach sind die hinüber.....

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

das mit roox weiß ich inzwischen...
im firmenbuch steht, dass eine firma:
Herz & Co OEG, Roox bicycle components 
1999 gegründet und 2006 gelöscht wurde

interessant find ich aber, dass die hompage nicht down ist...
naja was soll man machen, muss ich mir das teil halt fräsen lassen...

----------


## robertg202

Auf ebay hast teilweise noch Roox stützen bekommen - ziemlich günstig! Dürfte der Abverkauf gewesen sein. 
Vielleicht kannst da noch eine ergattern.

----------


## Marvin Tille

... dass ich heute in Braunlage war und dort bei der ersten Abfahrt nen Freund gestürzt ist und sich die Rippe gebrochen hat  :Mad:

----------


## stephan-

> ... dass ich heute in Braunlage war und dort bei der ersten Abfahrt nen Freund gestürzt ist und sich die Rippe gebrochen hat


Ärgerlich, aber sonst geiler Park oder? Hab noch 3 Tage dort auf meiner Karte, hoffe das ich in 2-3 Wochen endlich wieder fahren kann.

----------


## Marvin Tille

Ob es ein geiler Park ist kann ich nicht so richtig sagen, weil ich nur etwa 2min gefahren bin. Aber was ich gesehen habe hat mir gefallen.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wetter...
auf den letzten 5 minuten zur arbeit muss es natürlich voll anfangen zum wascheln...
danke jetzt darf ich den ganzen tag mit dem feuchten gwand herum rennen und in 7 minuten hab ich eine besprechung...
der tag fangt ja schoin mal super an...

----------


## Markus W.

Dass uns in PDS in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag alle 5 Bikes geklaut wurden und wir noch keinen Meter dort gefahren sind :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Laubfrosch

shit  :Frown: 

doofe franzosen.

mich kotzt an das mei bus vorhin am rauchen war... scheiss kabelverlegung von meinem bruder (vorbesitzer und hobby pfuscher)

----------


## stephan-

Post hat ne Sendung von mir verschlampt. Super. Zum Glück nur ein geringer Betrag..

----------


## SkyBlaZerS

ich und einige freunde haben anzeige wegen umweltzerstörung  :Frown:

----------


## DasMatti

ach du scheiße....was soll das kosten?
kenn das problem aus eigener erfahrung

----------


## SkyBlaZerS

da die da mit nem bagger durch gefahren sind und nem bulldozer wollen die 6.000 : 12 leute

----------


## DasMatti

:Embarrassment:  wer ist da mim Bulldozer durch? Die die Strecke abgerissen haben, oder wie?

----------


## SkyBlaZerS

da waren so komisch bauarbeiter vom förster die sind da mit nem Bulldozer durch und kosten sollen wir übernehmen

----------


## Loki

DIE ballern da mit nem bulldozer durch und zeigen EUCH an wegen umweltzerstörung?? das ist ja mal echt ironie...

----------


## SkyBlaZerS

jo aber kann man leider nichts gegen machen  :Frown:

----------


## DarkSecret

Würde mir ein Anwaldt nehmen oder so.
Aber nicht so einfach hin nehmen.

----------


## SkyBlaZerS

so ein anwalt ist leider auch nicht gerade billig (bin 15 / Schüler)

----------


## stephan-

Auf gar keinen Fall einfach bezahlen.

Lass die Sache von deinen Eltern regeln. Habt ihr keine Rechtsschutzversicherung?

----------


## SkyBlaZerS

also da mit rechtsschutz müsste ich mal nachfragen aber bezahlt haben wir noch nicht ... abgesehn davon sind die mit dem bulldozer eigentlich nur den geh weg durchgefahren das heisst die strecke steht noch man kann die nur halt nicht betreten weil da bestimmt 6 oder mehr berge schutt rum stehn ..

----------


## robertg202

Was mich so richtig ankotzt ist, daß es offensichtlich keine Partei oder politische Organisation gibt, die bereit ist, das Thema Immigration/Ausländer halbwegs sachlich zu behandeln. 
Auf der einen Seite die vollwahnsinnigen Rechten, die dann auch schon mal mit Hilfe irgendwelcher kruden längst überholten Vererbungslehren Bücher verkaufen, auf der anderen Seite die "Gutmenschen", die alles voll supi und urleiwand finden und es ist eh alles so super und allen muß geholfen werden. 

Auf der einen Seite werden Leute radikalisiert, diskriminiert, krude "wissenschaftliche Theorien" erfunden, Statistiken erlogen - und auf der anderen Seite werden dann realistische Statistiken nicht veröffentlicht, Zahlen nicht genannt, real existierende Probleme verleugnet und die verleumdet, die mit den hausgemachten Problemen leben müssen bzw. auf die sie erst zukommen.

Warum zum Teufel muß man dieses äußerst wichtige Thema diesen Vollidioten beiderseits der Intelligenzscheide überlassen?

----------


## SkyBlaZerS

ohh man wie arm ist das den ?
ich wurde wegen umweltzerstörung angezeit ?
2 wochen dannach fällen die den ganzen wald ab was sind das für gesetze ?

----------


## robertg202

Da sind aber ganz spezielle Hirnis am Werk - unglaublich!
Also ganz ehrlich: ich würde das auch nicht auf mir sitzen lassen. 
Hab da einmal einen netten Spruch gelesen:
"Die Gerechtigkeit wohnt in einer Etage, zu der die Justiz keinen Zugang hat "
Dürrenmatt oder so. 

Kurz gesagt: die spinnen wohl!

----------


## stephan-

Alle Leute mit denen ich gut klarkomme ziehen weg.  :Frown:

----------


## joseppe

> ohh man wie arm ist das den ?
> ich wurde wegen umweltzerstörung angezeit ?
> 2 wochen dannach fällen die den ganzen wald ab was sind das für gesetze ?


was für ein strafbestand ist denn bitte "umweltzerstörung"?

wie liest sich das in der offiziellen version? 
hast du vielleicht nicht eher deswegen stress, weil ihr unbefugterweise eine strecke in den wald gezimmert habt?

----------


## Loki

> Da sind aber ganz spezielle Hirnis am Werk - unglaublich!
> Also ganz ehrlich: ich würde das auch nicht auf mir sitzen lassen. 
> Hab da einmal einen netten Spruch gelesen:
> "Die Gerechtigkeit wohnt in einer Etage, zu der die Justiz keinen Zugang hat "
> Dürrenmatt oder so. 
> 
> Kurz gesagt: die spinnen wohl!


alles fotografisch dokumentieren, ab zum anwalt... kann ja nich sein sowas...

----------


## georg

Die Samsung HD154UI 1.5TB Festplatte geizhals.at/a401980.html führt seit heute meine ewige Bestenliste der qualitativ schlechtesten Platte an. Bis dato hatte diese zweifelhafte Ehre IBM.
Von 8 gelieferten Platten waren 4 defekt. (Bad Sectors) Die 4 Stk wurden ausgetauscht und davon war wiederum eine defekt.
Unglaublich.  :Frown: 

edit
Das Beste daran: Windows 7 hatte an den Platten nichts auszusetzen. Problemlos erkannt, Schnellformatierung durchgeführt, angeblich keine Probleme. 4 Platten waren aber für einen Linuxserver bestimmt, und der hat bei 2 Stk geraunzt. Dann hab ich alle mit dem Samsung eigenen Tool getestet: Ergebnis siehe oben..

----------


## Loki

mich kotzen die neuen verordnungen für berufskraftfahrer an. da sieht man doch wieder, das die EU nur noch bullshit bringt...

----------


## DasMatti

warum, was steht drin?

----------


## Loki

LINK

und so wie es ausschaut sind die unter dem link angegebenen schulungen nur für die auffrischung innerhalb der jeweiligen 5 jahre.

als anfänger haste 140 stunden schulung zu machen inclusive prüfung bei der ihk... bei meiner fahrschule nur via abendschule möglich. zeitaufwand 8 monate bei ca 3500 euro kostenaufwand. 

zum vergleich: der 7,5er schein alleine würde mich nur 1500 euro zusätzlich kosten.

meineserachtens mal wieder ne pure abzocke!

----------


## fipu

dass ich heute abend arbeiten muss und die WM nicht schauen kann...

----------


## Philipp

Dass ich jetzt einen neuen Mitbewohner suchen muss

----------


## georg

Mich kotzt an, dass die Austro Mechana für Festplatten eine Urheberrechtsabgabe einforder will. Und zwar bis zu 44 Eur (inkl Mwst) für eine 1TB Platte.  :EEK!:   :Devil:  Die haben ja einen Vollschuß.

Beschwerden bitte dorthin schicken:
office a-t aume dot at 
ursula dot sedlaczek a-t aume dot at 
gaby dot allgaier a-t aume dot at
karin dot schober-schaerf a-t aume dot at
peter dot dienstl a-t aume dot at
gisela dot vitek a-t aume dot at
andrea dot brosch a-t aume dot at

 :Stick Out Tongue: 

Die WKO will dagegen klagen. Sehr löblich, sind die Kammern doch zu etwas gut..  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Siehe: www.aume.at/rte/upload/ura/ta...ab01_10_10.pdf

----------


## stephan-

Das ich das verdammte Gleitlager aus meinem Dämpfer nicht ausgebaut kriege  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## georg

Was mich gestern ein wenig geärgert hat:

Waren zu dritt am Nachmittag Semmering, hat uns einer angequatscht ob wir seine Tageskarte haben wollen, weil er sich verletzt hat. Gut kein Problem haben beide was davon. Haben einen fairen Preis gemacht und gut wars.
Nur: Hat das eine von den Bergbahnen gesehen und die ganze Zeit abgewartet bis das abgewickelt war und wie wir durch die Sperre durchgehen wollen, süffisant gemeint: Aber nachher ist die Karte gesperrt.
??? Gehts noch?
Ich hab kein Problem damit, wenn die GLEICH herkommt und sagt: Burschen, die Karten sind nicht übertragbar, und fertig.

Aber zuschaun und dann nachher meinen, die Karte wird gesperrt kaum dass ihr sie einmal benutzt ist einfach nur scheisse.

Wieder ein Grund mehr für mich den denen am Semmering nur noch vereinzelt hinzufahren, jedesmal wenn ich dort bin muß ich mich über irgendeinen der Bergbahnen oder irgendeinen anderen Blödsinn ein bisserl ärgern.

Ich hoffe es gibt bald eine Alternative außer Bratislava für diesen von seiner Monopolstellung verwöhnt und verseuchten Betrieb.

Was mich freut: Die meisten fahren Freeride - den ganzen Nachmittag haben sich gerade mal 7 Hansln auf die Downhillstrecke verirrt. Wollte ein paar Bilder machen, aber das hat sich eigentlich mangels Fahrern fast nicht ausgezahlt.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:

----------


## Red

Dass der teure Minion 3C am Vorderrad schon recht fertig ist, während der 60a am Hinterrad wie frisch montiert aussieht, nervt mich gerade etwas.
Wobei der 3C schon richtig gut klebt, während der 60a in Kurven immer mitlenkt.  :Mr. Red:

----------


## Laubfrosch

weniger vollbremsungen am VR machen  :Wink:

----------


## Red

Das Hinterrad hat beim Izimu halt nicht viel Bodenkontakt beim Bremsen.

----------


## georg

Und schon ist die Preiserhöhung bei Festplatten Realität.

Danke liebe "Verwertungsgesellschaft". Ich gehe jetzt mal kotzen.

derstandard.at/1285199907068/...errechtsabgabe

 :Evil:   :Angry:   :Thumb Down:   :Censored:   :Flaming:   :Cussing:   :Spread Puke:   :Mad:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

und das alles trotz ogh urteil, welches dieses eigentlich verbietet...
ich find ja auch die Staffelung interressant...
bin mal so frei und lade die staffelung hoch...

naja irgendwie müssen die ja auch zu geld kommen...

----------


## georg

> und das alles trotz ogh urteil, welches dieses eigentlich verbietet...


 Wie geht das eigentlich?

Wie auch immer. Nachdem ich keine CDs und DVDs mehr kaufe, muß ich in Zukunft Computerteile in Deutschland oder so kaufen. Hab mich letzte Woche noch mit 2Stk 2TB Platten eingedeckt, das reicht mal für eine Weile.

----------


## SkyBlaZerS

ich bin sehr wütend heute haben kleine kiddys unseren besten jump zestört

----------


## DasMatti

ach georg, reg mich nicht so auf.
hatte echt bedenken was der staat wieder für eine scheiße gebaut hat.
wollt grad wieder fluchend durchs haus laufen...
hab dann aber erst gecheckt das das ja nur euch betrifft, und nicht die Deutschen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

grad nochmal glück ghabt...

----------


## georg

> hab dann aber erst gecheckt das das ja nur euch betrifft, und nicht die Deutschen


 Hab eh geschrieben ich muß in Zukunft die EDV in D kaufen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

HP klagt. orf.at/stories/2018414/2018401/

blog.ditech.at/2010/09/30/ste...f-festplatten/

----------


## stephan-

Elektronik.  :Evil:

----------


## maggyrider

Sind dann sämtliche Downloads plötzlich komplett legal? Bisher war das ja eher eine Grauzone... Und wie sieht das ganze dann aus, wenn ich heruntergeladene Daten auf einer im Ausland gekauften Festplatte speichern würde? (Nicht dass ich so etwas jemals machen würde  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## georg

> Sind dann sämtliche Downloads plötzlich komplett legal?


 Ein Download ist derzeit noch immer legal. Illegal (bzw besser ein Verstoß gegen das UrhG) ist der Upload. Das wird durch diese Abgabe aber ausdrücklich NICHT legalisiert. Du zahlst eigentlich für... naja.. nix.
blog.ditech.at/2010/09/30/ste...f-festplatten/

----------


## Philipp

Das ich mir meine Hand in Leogang bebrochen habe

----------


## stephan-

Lieber jetzt als zu Beginn der Saison - trotzdem gute Besserung!

----------


## flo

die wiener ... hoffnungslos

----------


## georg

Tja, da muß ich dir recht geben. Ca. 30% Vollidioten in Wien, dh. jeder Dritte der dir begegnet hat ein Hirn nicht größer als eine eingetrocknete Erbse, ist vermutlich Rassist, kriminell, pädophil oder alles zusammen. (Das verstehen nur die Leute, die die Wahlwerbung _Sagen aus Wien_ gesehen haben).

----------


## maxthedude

> Tja, da muß ich dir recht geben. Ca. 30% Vollidioten in Wien, dh. jeder Dritte der dir begegnet hat ein Hirn nicht größer als eine eingetrocknete Erbse, ist vermutlich Rassist, kriminell, pädophil oder alles zusammen. (Das verstehen nur die Leute, die die Wahlwerbung _Sagen aus Wien_ gesehen haben).


oder so ca. das wahlprogramm der fpö kennen ... zum großteil nur ideen die sich eh nicht umsetzen lassen .. leider verstehens viele leute echt nicht. 

(für alle dies nocht nicht kennen - www.news.at/articles/0921/10/...che-hohen-haus - ich hab mich herrlich amüsiert)

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich würd eher sagen, dass so zwischen 1/4 und 1/6 der wiener kein hirn haben, wahlbeteiligung war ja so um die 57%, und obwohl über 10% der potentiellen wähler eine wahlkarte beantragt haben, glaub ich nicht, dass noch so viel dazukommen wird...

----------


## DH_Biker

Mich kotzt es an das ich um 16:50 Uhr meinen Bike deal so gut wie fixiert hatte und um 19:50 Uhr das Bike bereits verkauft war aber nicht an mich! :EEK!:

----------


## SkyBlaZerS

dass man viel erde für einen dirt jump braucht  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Mit dem Windoof 7 Dreck kann man echt nicht arbeiten. Gibts da keine Möglichkeit ein XP draus zu machen? Ich verstehe nicht wieso der Dreckwindoof7explorer es nicht kapiert wenn Dateien geschlossen werden und man dann Dateien und/oder Ordner umbenenen will. Der läßt einen nicht weil irgendwo das deppate Windoof die Datei noch offen hält.  :Flame: 
Scheissdreck. Übers Netzwerk läßt sich das auf einen XP oder SBS2003 Rechner locker umbenennen. 
Ich hasse Windoof 7. Kostet mich pro Tag sicher 10-20min Arbeitszeit. Man sollte da einen Schadenersatzforderung an M$ schicken.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## xxFRESHxx

mich kotzt grad tierisch an, dass leogang diese WE nicht mehr aufsperrt. wegen dem bissl schnee...
weiss jemand ob saalbach wenigstens auf hat?

----------


## mariomx2000

Saalbach lt. HP:
Reiterkogelbahn mit PRO Line & BLUE Line bis 24.10.2010 geöffnet! Schattberg X-press mit X-Line geschlossen!

Viel. geht morgen am Semmering auch noch was
Wäre ja noch ein schöner saisong abschluss wenns ned zvül regnet

mfg

----------


## XXfreeriderXX

Kater  :Confused:

----------


## Laubfrosch

DITO!! 

aber ich bin trotzdem glücklich, die veranstaltung gestern war einfach der wahnsinn, wie gut das in 2 monaten wieder Monsters of Jungle is.  :Smile:

----------


## SkyBlaZerS

das wir heute beim rasen rennen durch eine ca.15 CM dicke maschschicht fahren mussten..

----------


## Red

> Mit dem Windoof 7 Dreck kann man echt nicht arbeiten. Gibts da keine Möglichkeit ein XP draus zu machen? Ich verstehe nicht wieso der Dreckwindoof7explorer es nicht kapiert wenn Dateien geschlossen werden und man dann Dateien und/oder Ordner umbenenen will. Der läßt einen nicht weil irgendwo das deppate Windoof die Datei noch offen hält. 
> Scheissdreck. Übers Netzwerk läßt sich das auf einen XP oder SBS2003 Rechner locker umbenennen. 
> Ich hasse Windoof 7. Kostet mich pro Tag sicher 10-20min Arbeitszeit. Man sollte da einen Schadenersatzforderung an M$ schicken.


Mich nervt Windoof XP eigentlich viel mehr als 7.

----------


## Laubfrosch

> Mit dem Windoof 7 Dreck kann man echt nicht arbeiten. Gibts da keine Möglichkeit ein XP draus zu machen? Ich verstehe nicht wieso der Dreckwindoof7explorer es nicht kapiert wenn Dateien geschlossen werden und man dann Dateien und/oder Ordner umbenenen will. Der läßt einen nicht weil irgendwo das deppate Windoof die Datei noch offen hält. 
> Scheissdreck. Übers Netzwerk läßt sich das auf einen XP oder SBS2003 Rechner locker umbenennen. 
> Ich hasse Windoof 7. Kostet mich pro Tag sicher 10-20min Arbeitszeit. Man sollte da einen Schadenersatzforderung an M$ schicken.


windoof 7 is das beste windoof seit eh und je. 

bisher ist mir fast immer aufgefallen das wenn dann das problem vorm bildschirm sitzt.


mein einzigste win7 problem. beim ersten windoof start vom bastler pc zieht er sich die neuesten treiber aus der ms datenbank, startet neu. und fährt nimmer hoch, geht in den recovery und setzt sich in den status wie vor dem update....

COOOOOOOOL. vermute es liegt an der mistigen trendnet wlan karte. die hat sogar mit ihren orginal treibern probleme gemacht.

----------


## XXfreeriderXX

hab heut latein schularbeit  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stev0

:Mad:  und jause daham liegen lassen

----------


## georg

> mein einzigste win7 problem. beim ersten windoof start vom bastler pc zieht er sich die neuesten treiber aus der ms datenbank, startet neu. und fährt nimmer hoch, geht in den recovery und setzt sich in den status wie vor dem update....





> bisher ist mir fast immer aufgefallen das wenn dann das problem vorm bildschirm sitzt.


 Hilf dir selbst.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Devil: 

Bis jetzt ist Win7 wie XP ohne SP.

----------


## Laubfrosch

jo, ich war aber zufaul die scheisse noch instand zusetzen, is eh nurn bastel pc.

mich kotzt eher an das mein jetziger ein leichtes hardware problem hat mit meiner graka... is halt echt IMMER mist wenn man gebrauchte parts kauft, egal ob auto, fahrrad oder PC. alles glump.

----------


## DarkSecret

Das diese woche !!! 5 bekannte gestorben sind...und noch jemand fremdes im zug... :Rolleyes:

----------


## klamsi

...4 Wochen Gips und jetzt wo er herunten ist dürfte ich 3 Monate nicht MTB? Kanns ja ned sein...die müssn mich im UKH falsch verstanden haben....könnt rern... :Cry: 

...aber mal schaun was der Körper in ein paar Wochen sagt.  :Smile:

----------


## Wild

noch 3 wochen gips und dann 2 wochn reha:'(
hoffentlih geht sich das bis zum semmering opening aus :Frown:

----------


## Red

Ich kauf nur noch Bikes die beim Händler lagernd sind.
Scheiss Mondraker, scheiss Shock-Therapy.

----------


## dolcho

Willkommen in der Bikeindustrie - hier gehört unprofessionelles Auftreten zum guten Ton.

----------


## klamsi

> Willkommen in der Bikeindustrie - hier gehört unprofessionelles Auftreten zum guten Ton.


 :Way To Go:

----------


## grisch

> Scheiss Mondraker


NaNaNa, nicht so gemein zu Mondraker sein! Bike geht einfach höllisch genial (sorry!)
p.s. ich hab meinen summum frame über IBC user gekauft, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hat der aktuell wieder eine anzeige betreffend summum 2011er frame!
(typ ist aus der slovakei, läuft aber alles professionel und seriös ab, kann ich dir versichern!)

----------


## huidiwui

kann bei dem schönen wetter nicht biken gehn...
und das bis mindesten 8.5. nur privat- und arbeitsstress....

----------


## klamsi

pfff 8.5. is eh a hit....4.7. lt. Doc.  :Tongue:

----------


## Stev0

Wart seit 4 Wochen auf meine Trümmer von BMO   aaarrrggghh

----------


## grunzl

frontradar und neue section-control

----------


## Philipp

Syndesmose-Band am Sprunggelenk durch... Super start in die Saison  :Frown:

----------


## Red

> NaNaNa, nicht so gemein zu Mondraker sein! Bike geht einfach höllisch genial (sorry!)
> p.s. ich hab meinen summum frame über IBC user gekauft, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hat der aktuell wieder eine anzeige betreffend summum 2011er frame!
> (typ ist aus der slovakei, läuft aber alles professionel und seriös ab, kann ich dir versichern!)


Das Bike mag super gehen, aber mir nach SECHS MONATEN Wartezeit zu sagen, dass ich keinen der Limited Edition Rahmen bekomme, das ist die pure Unverschämtheit.
Aber der deutsche Vertrieb hat scheinbar keinen einzigen der Rahmen bekommen. Ich hab schon bestellt, da wussten die noch nichtmal was von der Sonderauflage.
Und mich dann nochmal vier Wochen auf ein Banshee Legend warten zu lassen, das eigentlich nach ein bis zwei Wochen da sein sollte ist dann der Höhepunkt. Auf Mondraker hatte ich nämlich nach der Absage keinen Bock mehr.

----------


## UiUiUiUi

haha ich sag nur SuperCo Silencer...

ich hab schon Laufräder dafür daheim seit ende 09...  :EEK!:   :Frown: 

naja jetzt is aber gerade ne kiste in der post mit was schönem für die nächsten jahre hoffe ich  :Smile: 

und die restlichen kisten sind hier:  :Wink: 
uiuiuiui.pinkbike.com/album/being-stupid/

----------


## Philipp

OP und 6 Wochen Krücken

----------


## pyrosteiner

> Wart seit 4 Wochen auf meine Trümmer von BMO   aaarrrggghh



Ich warte auf manches schon seit Januar mit Liefertermin KW 6 oder KW 10 ... jetzt haben wir KW 17 !!


Und bei meinem neuen Auto müssen Bolzen am Getriebe überprüft werden - hab heut extra nen Brief vom Autohaus erhalten...

----------


## DasMatti

> hab heut extra nen Brief vom Autohaus erhalten...


Nissan?

----------


## pyrosteiner

> Nissan?



Citroen Jumper, baugleich mit Fiat Ducato und Peugeot Boxxer.  

Stärkste Motorisierung, Motor is von Iveco ... von wo das Getriebe herkommt oder diese Bolzen keine Ahnung.

----------


## grunzl

radfahrer, die mitten im wald ihren alten schlauch an einen baum hängen. ansich schon schlimm genung, aber dann noch in der mitte einer kreuzung von 5 wanderwegen, dass ja jeder sieht, welche arschlöcher teilweise mit dem rad unterwegs sind. verdammtes forststrassenrockergsindl. 

frage: wenn man so einen dawischt und ihn gleich mit seinem schlauch aufhängt, zählt das als selbstverteidigung? schliesslich verteidigt man das image der radfahrer  :Evil:

----------


## xRS88x

Dass am Lanserköpfl hier Innsbruck wiedermal irgendwelche Bike-Hasser, die Strecke mit großen Ästen, ... vollgelegt haben !

----------


## noox

Ich brauch a Runde Mitgleid....

Brenner Downhill beim letzten Warm-Up-Lauf gestürzt (vorher sehr safe unterwegs). Unspektakulär aber bei eher schnelleren Kompression. Brutal mit Schulter eindetoniert. Später draufgekommen, dass Knie genäht werden muss. Knie aber immer Schmerzfrei. Schulter ab dieser Woche auch besser beworden. Guter Dinge für Freeride-Festival in Saalbach.

Am Dienstag dann bemerkt, dass auch das Casting von der Boxxer verbogen ist. Außerdem hat die Rebound-Einheit Spiel (Die Einstellrädchen lassen sich 5 mm rausziehen). Also nicht genug, dass ich mir beim Brenner Downhill vorher schon die Kettenführung abgerissen habe (untere Führungsrolle). 

Gestern dann beim Nähte Rausnehmen: Sieht noch net so gut aus. Ev. doch Schleimbeutel verletzt. 2 Wochen noch Ruhe geben. 

Heute fahr ich zu am Freund, der Spezialist für Sportverletzungen ist und kümmert sich um meine Schulter und ein bisschen um's Knie. Beim Wegfahren sehe ich, dass die Windschutzscheibe auf der Beifahrerseite komplett hin ist. Ist irgendwas draufgeflogen und an die 10 Risse. Kinder beim Spielen gestern vermutlich (weiß aber eh wer's vermutlich war).

----------


## georg

Herzliches Mitgleid.

Aber Windschutzscheibe ist bei mir normal. Ich laß die bei jedem Pickerl austauschen, bin einfach zu faul zum Putzen.  :Devil: 

Also ich hab (fast) jedes Jahr mind. einen Steinschlag drinnen, jetzt wiederum einen Stern mit Durchmesser 300mm.

----------


## noox

> Herzliches Mitgleid.


Danke  :Wink:   (gut dass sich da net ein zweiter Tippfehler eingeschlichen hat)

Windschutzscheibe: Zach. Bei mir ist's auch schon die 3. Scheibe.

----------


## grisch

auch herzliches mitgleid von mir  :Wink: 
schleimbeutel braucht kein mensch, sagen die schlauen docs. ja immer  :Wink:  sowas geht einem wohl erst im höheren alter ab, wenn das mit der gelenkschmierung nicht mehr so klappt, aber dann ist's ja eh schon wurscht  :Cool: 

wir hatten letzte woche einen kunden zu besuch, der sich unser hochregallager ansehen wollte, wollte daher mit einem speziellen "hochregal-stapler" mitfahren (was eigentlich verboten ist). unser lagerleiter hat ihn trotzdem mitgenommen, dabei ist der kunde durch eigene unachtsamkeit aus der kabine gefallen, aus ca. 2m Höhe, direkt auf den Ellbogen gestürtzt, im Krankenhaus kam dann auch der schleimbeutel raus. 
tja, auch blöd gelaufen.
ich war an dem tag nicht einmal im büro und kann den schmarrn jetzt trotzdem ausbaden, schei$$ verantwortung.

aber noox schau halt, dass du bis zum nächsten sommer (canada is calling again!!!) wieder fit wirst bzw. bis dahin nicht zu sehr zerstörst.

----------


## noox

Danke! Echt? Fohrt's numoi Kanada?

Es konn schon oft bled laufen. Der Sturz war auch irgendwie sonderbar (glaubt's ma, ich hab schon viel Sturzerfahrung). Der Übergang zwischen normal Fahren und Einschlagen war irgendwie überhaupt nicht vorhanden. Quasi gleichzeitig...  Der letzte Gedanke vorher noch: Innere Linie nehmen. Nächster Gedanke: Schnell raus aus Gefahrenbereich - unübersichtliche schnelle Kurve ... und da Rü müsste jeden Moment kommen  :Big Grin:

----------


## .maraio.

@noox: schaas, dacht eigentlich das du wieder fit bist zum festival, hat am brenner nicht ganz so schlimm geklungen  :Frown: Reboundzeugs...da ist dir höchstwahrscheinlich der mini C-clip gebrochen/abgerissen, ist mir auch schon 2x passiert. Also nicht der clip der aussen, zum fixieren der rädchen angebracht ist, sondern auf dem einstellimbus der ins casting geht. Ein minifutzi ding.Hab ein bild angehängt...

----------


## noox

Ich werde - denke ich - Saalbach eh fahren. Vielleicht ein bisschen zurückhaltender. Vielleicht nur die Trainings und auf's Rennen verzichten - oder auch nicht.

Danke für die Info mit der Zugstufen-Einheit. Genau das wird's sein. Kann man ohne den C-Clip das Teil verlieren? Wo bekomme ich den C-Clip her.



Die Kettenführung ist auch noch net da. Laut CRC am 29. weggeschickt. Wären schon 8 Tage. Hoffentlich kommt sie morgen.

----------


## .maraio.

Bin lang ohne gefahren, und hab's nicht verloren. Geht recht schwer raus...passieren könnte es aber.
Das ding gibt's nur als ganzes(reboundeiheit), Klamsi hatte das auch mal bestellt, denk so ca. 50.-

Da Georg sagt bestimmt, das man den schass clip auch um 10 cent beim bauhaus bekommt... weiss aber die masse nicht.

----------


## noox

Ich werd's sowieso einschicken müssen wegen Casting. bzw. was weiß ich was noch hin ist. 

Wunsch wäre, dass sie irgendwas machen, dass die Gabel auch bei kleinen Schlägen funktioniert....  grad für den 24er...

----------


## georg

Beim Bauhaus ned aber eventuell beim Hornbach der hat für einen Baumarkt viele Normteile.  :Mr Purple:  
Na, wennst es sowieso einschickst, dann sollen die das gleich wieder einbauen respektive den Drehteil auch tauschen, weil wenn es den Ring da mal drübergepfeffert hat, wird die Kante nicht mehr sauber sein und dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis das wieder passiert.

edit: Hab grad starker Mann spielen müssen und mit meinen 63kg ein 80kg Stahltrumm gehoben. Jetzt hab ich mir dabei die Hand angeknackst. Son Scheiß, dabei wollt ich morgen klettern gehen.  :Frown:  Naja, mal sehen.

----------


## noox

Post/Lieferdienst hat es in 9 Tagen nicht geschafft, die Kettenführung von England rüberzuschicken... Normal geht das in wenigen Tagen. 

Naja, dann halt Gang Battle auf der X-Line ohne untere Führungsrolle... heißt's halt mehr treten  :Wink:

----------


## .maraio.

bastel dir doch eine  :Smile: 
Hab ich für mein enduro auch gemacht, und funktioniert super.

Ca. so wie am bild nur hab ich die führung mit kabelbinder befestigt, und viel näher zur kettenstrebe.
Hab grad kein originalfoto...


www8.pic-upload.de/28.04.11/itv69fo418w.png

----------


## DasMatti

noox, beschwer dich nicht. ich wart seit einem Monat auf einen Brief aus USA....noramle zeit 5-10 tage....

----------


## stephan-

Und ich warte auf einen Dämpfer aus Österreich, den der Verkäufer einfach nicht losschickt. Ob er ihn überhaupt besitzt weiß ich nichtmal.

----------


## noox

Ist doch noch gekommen - aber erst nach 10 Uhr. Naja, hatte nie ein Problem mit der Kettenführung. Am Parkplatz hat ich die Kette halt hin und wieder verloren...  Auf der Strecke habe ich eigentlich nur den Sattel verloren... und Luft, Kraft und Zeit  :Wink:

----------


## stephan-

Sagt ihr eurem Landsmann lieber, dass der meine Ware losschicken soll.  :Frown:

----------


## Laubfrosch

//gestern// Final Run GDC Ilmenau: gleich am Start double bisl arg abgezogen und bis tief in den Keller geflogen... danach net gscheid aufn Pedal gestanden und nur Mist zamgfahren... man man man..

----------


## georg

Meine Lieblingskamera, die Fuji Finepix F31 - die beste Kompaktkamera der Welt - geht jetzt nach was weiß ich wie vielen jahren ein. Gut, soll so sein, die war auch überall mit und ist von Felsen gefallen, hat auf Festivals Staub gefressen, mußte aus dem See herausgetaucht werden und was weiß ich noch alles. Also sehr brav, kann man sich nicht aufregen.

Aber was mich ankotzt: Es gibt nur sehr wenige Kompaktkamera die an die Bildqualität der F31 die ca. 4 Jahre alt ist auch nur ansatzweise herankommt. Diese neuen gschissenen 12-16MP Dinger machen keine Photos sondern verwaschene Aquarelle und benötigen bei strahlenden Sonnenschein Blitz damit der winzige Sensor mit xxx Pixeln halbwegs Licht bekommt.

Warum ist das so? Sind die Leute so deppat, dass die den Scheiss kaufen oder die Hersteller oder die Tester in diversen "Fachzeitschriften"? Jede Einweg-Wegwerffilmkamera hatte eine bessere Qualität. Da nehm ich doch gleich das Handy.

Bitte wenn ihr Kameras kauft, dann gebt im geizhals ein: Sensorgröße mind 1/1,7" und max 10MP. Weil diese 1/2,3" und 1/2,5" Dinger mit mehr als 10MP müssen boykottiert werden. Danke.

edit: Kein Mensch braucht diese Auflösung. Bildagenturen arbeiten mit 10MP sogar 9MP werden akzeptiert. Was für Profis gut genug ist muß doch für den Normaloknipser auch ausreichen.

----------


## fipu

Amen mein Bruder!! :Pray: 
Deshalb schleppe ich halt immer meine EOS 50d mit! Diese kompakten Mode-Dinger sind ein Witz. Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass bei diesen kleinen Dinger ab 6MP es nur noch schlechter wird.

----------


## wuschi

mandelentzündung und das dieser tage...

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

kenn ich... ein eis zu viel gegessen, dann vl noch ein kaltes getränk nach und man liegt schon...

----------


## wuschi

ich weder das eine noch das andere gemacht. bin aufgewacht und hatte fieber, am nächsten tag hab ich dann bemerkt warum...

----------


## nailen

Hast recht ich hab eine
eos 450d

----------


## klamsi

Vom Dirtmag:



> Uh oh...just got banned from the Worlds at Champery.


scheint so als obs vom dirtmag keine top berichterstattung mehr gibt wie gewohnt...was los mit da uci?  :Evil:

----------


## Red

Vielleicht zu kritisch über den Sponsoring Deal mit einem belgischen Onlineportal berichtet.

----------


## klamsi

ja klingt bis jetzt alles nach am schlechten witz....  :Frown:

----------


## georg

Manche Firmen haben echt paranoide Anwandlungen. Das man sich, um CAD Modelle von deren Produkten downloaden kann registrieren muß, sehe ich ja ein.

Aber bei einer Firma die Pneumatikteile anbietet haben sie meinen Account gesperrt, weil er vermutlich - anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären - länger nicht benutzt wurde. Klar, hab ja die letzten Jahre eher den von der Firma genutzt. Na gut, scheiss drauf, erstelle ich einen neuen. Benutzername muss mind. 6 Zeichen lang sein, und das Passowrt aus Zahlen, Klein- und Großbuchstaben bestehen. Häää??? Leute, ich will nur einen Katalogaccount, also Runterladen von pdfs und CAD Teilen und nicht eure Konten ansehen.

Wie auch immer es geht noch besser: Bei einer deutschen Firma die Keilspannelemente vertreibt, muß der Benutzername aus mind. 8 Buchstaben bestehen, und Klein- und Großbuchstaben beinhalten. Detto das Paßwort, es werden aber noch Zahlen und Sonderzeichen verlangt. Wenn man das gemacht hat, dann wird der Account manuell geprüft und nach ein paar Tagen freigeschalten (sic!!!).  :Fore Head Slap: 

Ich hab nach einem Alternativanbieter gesucht, weil mir ist das ehrlich zu blöd. 

Die haben echt einen Klopfer!   :Big Grin:   :Lol:   :Jester:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

die frage stellt sich aber wirklich, wozu das ganze...
Wenn man verhindern will, dass konkurenten die pläne in die hände bekommen, kann man das so aber auch nicht verhindern...

Geht aber auch anders:
am freitag wollte ein Eigentümer Pläne von seiner Wohnung in dwg-format. was will der damit anfangen? vorallem wenn das haus noch nicht einmal gebaut wird und sich derzeit die pläne fast jede woce ändern...
Ganz nebenbei bekommen nicht einmal wir diese als CAD-Dateien...

----------


## georg

> am freitag wollte ein Eigentümer Pläne von seiner Wohnung in dwg-format. was will der damit anfangen?


 Würde ich auch wollen. Weil die dämlichen Handskizzen und Krixelpläne die es - wenn überhaupt - gibt, außer ungenau nur ungenau und veraltet sind.




> vorallem wenn das haus noch nicht einmal gebaut wird und sich derzeit die pläne fast jede woce ändern...


 In dem Fall muß er sich wohl noch gedulden, aber im Prinzip bin ich voll seiner Meinung. CAD Pläne sollten heutzutage selbstverständlich sein.

----------


## Red

Nur bezweifle ich, dass die CAD Pläne am Ende mit der Wirklichkeit ausreichend übereinstimmen um sich z.B. Massmöbel bauen zu lassen.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

er bekommt die Ausführungspläne/ Polierpläne sowieso, als Pdf. bzw. also Kopie.
Das ist klar, genausow wie er HKLS- und Elektropläne bekommt.

dwg-Files sind so eine Sache...
Einerseits ist es gut, wenn der Eigentümer das kann, dass dieser dann seine Sonderwünsche eintragen kann. Dadurch erspart man sich das Zeichnen bei den Sonderwünschen, da ja schon alles exakt auf der gewünschten Stelle eingetragen und kodiert worden ist.
Andererseits trägt er dann Änderungen ein, die von uns bzw. von den Ausführenden übersehen und vergessen werden, bzw. vom Eigentümer nicht genannt werden, die er dann natürlich bei Übergabe als fehlend bemängelt...

Außerdem hat es anscheinend schon Eigentümer gegeben, die die Pläne dann geändert haben (ohne unser Wissen) und uns dann verklagen wollten, weil etwas anderes gebaut worden ist, als in Ihren Plänen steht...

Handskizzen sind für mich auch keine Pläne, vorallem nicht, wenn diese vom Architekten kommen...

@Red: deswegen schreiben wir IMMER händisch auf unsere Pläne, dass es sich um Vorabzüge handelt und dass sie immer Originalmaße nehmen sollen.
wenn nicht, sind sie selber schuld...

----------


## georg

> die von uns bzw. von den Ausführenden übersehen und vergessen werden


 Ist dann aber euer Problem..  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> vom Eigentümer nicht genannt werden, die er dann natürlich bei Übergabe als fehlend bemängelt...


 Daher wird normal jede Änderung von beiden Seiten bestätigt. Änderung wird eingebracht, und es folgt die Bestätigung, dass diese eingegangen ist. Dann gibts daran nichts zu rütteln.



> Außerdem hat es anscheinend schon Eigentümer gegeben, die die Pläne dann geändert haben (ohne unser Wissen) und uns dann verklagen wollten, weil etwas anderes gebaut worden ist, als in Ihren Plänen steht...


  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 



> deswegen schreiben wir IMMER händisch auf unsere Pläne, dass es sich um Vorabzüge handelt


 Bei den ganzen firmen wo ich bis jetzt beschäftigt war, steht auf der Zeichnung von vornherein drauf, dass diese ohne Name, Unterschrift und Datum ungültig ist.




> dass sie immer Originalmaße nehmen sollen


 Mit was für Toleranzen arbeitet ihr eigentlich im Bau?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

> Mit was für Toleranzen arbeitet ihr eigentlich im Bau?


Laut ÖNORM DIN 18202 (So ein Schmarrn, die gute alte B 1100 hams damit ersetzt) darf man eine Maximalabweichung von +-10 bis +-30mm je nach gemessenen Abstand haben.
Wenn ich aber eine Toleranz von mehr 1cm messe, hol ich mir schon den Polier, einen Bautechniker oder den Bauleiter, je nachdem wer grad greifbar ist.
Bis zu einem 1cm aktzeptiere ich das auch, aber meistens ist nach dem Putz einer Toleranz von +-5mm vorhanden...

Im Maschinenbau ist das wahrscheinlich ein bisserl genauer geregelt, oder?

----------


## georg

> Im Maschinenbau ist das wahrscheinlich ein bisserl genauer geregelt, oder?


 Da gibts zB die Freimaßtoleranzen nach DIN 7168 und da wiederum die Abstufungen fein/mittel/grob. Beispiel: Bei einem Maß von >6-30mm beträgt die Toleranz mittel +/-0,2mm bei >120-400mm schon +/-0,5mm.
Dann gibts natürlich noch die Maße mit den Toleranzen.. da muß das eingehalten werden was dort steht und was der Hörr Konstrukteur sich halt gerade einbildet.  :Wink:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

damit wir wieder ontopic kommen:
Was mich heute ankotzt ist mein internet.
Heut geht mal wieder garnix weiter...
Scheiß UPC, anstatt dass die Leitung, die in unserer Gasse liegt, mal tauschen, weil sie eh schon 4-5 mal geflickt worden ist, flicken sie die nochmal.
dass dann fast nix mehr durchgeht, is ja fast schon klar...
Und dann sagt noch die blöde tussi am tel: "aber eigentlich sollten sie schon eine gute bandbreite haben, die ihre gasse hat ja eh sogar schon glasfaser"...

und mobiles internet ist bei drei und bei a1 am abend sehr stark ausgelastet...

----------


## Laubfrosch

öhm, das ist nicht so einfach wie du dir das grad vorstellst....

was verstehste unter "geflickte" leitung? 

die aussage über glasfaser ist auch naja so wie wenn man sagt ja eigentlich sollte ihr auto schon schnell fahren, steht ja daimler drauf. 

was hasten fürn anschluss und bei wem? fremdanbieter?

----------


## georg

> was hasten fürn anschluss und bei wem? fremdanbieter?


 Hat er eh geschrieben. UPC, das ist Telekabel. Das hat mit "Fremdanbieter" nix zu tun, das geht nicht über ein Post-/Telekomnetz die haben ihr eigenes Glasfaser/Koaxkabel bis zum Kunden.
Die sind zwar was deren Geschäftsgebaren angeht (zB für Papierrechnung wird widerrechtlich Aufpreis verlangt, dann die Internetbenutzungspauschale, ..) eher fragwürdig, die Hotline ist kostenpflichtig aber nichts wert, und die Anschlüsse werden in stark bewohnten Gebieten "geteilt", gehören aber in Wien zu den schnellsten (je nach Paket bis 100MBit) und zuverlässigsten Anbietern - vor allem da sie von der Post/Telekom die imho noch schlechter ist, unabhängig sind.

@Wurschtfleckerl: Eventuell ist auch einfach dein Modem hinüber. Niedrige Bandbreite, viele Abbrüche können auch durch ein defektes Modem verursacht sein.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

kann sein, hat ja doch schon ein paar jährchen am buckel.

Stimmt die Hotline ist wirklich fürn hugo... Zuverlässig sind sie auch, außer es hat mal wieder wer beim baggern eine leitung mitgenommen, aber selbst bei sowas, ist man nach 2-3h wieder am netz.

naja muss ich mir halt mal ein neues modem zulegen. mal schaun, was für eines ich brauch...

----------


## georg

> naja muss ich mir halt mal ein neues modem zulegen. mal schaun, was für eines ich brauch...


 Ist Eigentum von upc und wird dir normalerweise kostenlos getauscht.

edit: Blödsinn, upc hat ja vor jahren inode gekauft, also haben die auch ADSL Anschlüsse über die Postleitung wo sie mit ihrem Kabel ("Fiber Power" Produkten) nicht hinkommen.

----------


## Laubfrosch

cool bei euch gehts ja ab...

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wir waren aber schon vorher bei upc, inode ist, wenn ich mich nicht täusche 1- 2 jahre nacher von upc gekauft worden.
weil zu dem zeitpunkt haben wir uns überlegt zu wechseln und dann waren sie aufeinmal eins...




> Ist Eigentum von upc und wird dir normalerweise kostenlos getauscht...


also doch, war mir nur nicht mehr sicher, weils ja doch schon ein paar jährchen her ist, wie wir den anschluss bekommen haben...
na dann werd ich mal den router hinbringen...
mal schaun, obs mit dem alten trum noch was anfangen können  :Smile:

----------


## stephan-

> Im Maschinenbau ist das wahrscheinlich ein bisserl genauer geregelt, oder?


Als ich zum ersten mal von optischen Toleranzen gelesen hab, dacht ich, das sei ein Scherz. Kaum vorstellbar, was da offenbar so möglich ist.

----------


## georg

> na dann werd ich mal den router hinbringen...


 Router?? Also bei einem normalen chello/UPC/Fiber Power Anschluß hast du ein Modem (gehört UPC) und das sollte - laut UPC - direkt zu deinem PC gehen.  Normalerweise gehen die Leute dann über eigene Router zu ihren eigenen PCs.
Also ich weiß nicht wie das bei dir gelöst ist, aber nur das Modem ist UPC Angelegenheit, ein eventuell vorhandener Router ist dein Kaffee.
Wie auch immer das erste Kastl - also direkt am UPC Koaxkabel hängt - gehört UPC.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

Modem/Router ist doch mittlerweile für die meisten ein und das gleiche. 
die Router die ISP - Einwahl unterstützen haben alle integrierte Modem(s?) je nach dem für welchen Einsatzzweck / Schnittstelle halt...

----------


## georg

Router mit eingebauten Modem für Koaxverbindungen sind aber seeeeehr dünn gesät.. mir ist kein einziger bekannt. Aber es ist natürlich möglich, dass UPC mittlerweile einen Router in die Modems einbaut. Vor ~1 Jahr war das auf jeden Fall noch nicht Standard.  :Big Grin:

----------


## fipu

Dass gestern bei meinem Kolleg und Mech in das Geschäft eingebrochen wurde. Es wurden über ein Dutzend Bikes gestohlen. Mehr als 50'000.- Schaden...

----------


## Zap

GLS ist echt der letzte Rotz!

Womit verdienen die eigentlich ihr Geld? Drogenhandel? Waffenschmuggel? Durch wiederkehrende Kunden bekommen die ihre Bilanz jedenfalls nicht ausgeglichen...

Vorgestern eine Benachrichtigungskarte im Postkasten: "Wir konnten Sie um _Uhrzeit_ nicht antreffen...blablabla....wir kommen voraussichtlich morgen wieder um _Uhrzeit_." Na gut, war zu dem Zeitpunkt wirklich nicht daheim. Gestern war ich dann aber tatsächlich daheim, aber dieses Häusl von einem Boten hat nicht mal geklingelt oder einen weiteren seiner Kaszettln hinterlassen. Laut tracking hat der mein Paket (mit meiner Federgabel - akuter MTB-Entzug seit 3 Wochen!) den ganzen schönen Tag durch die Stadt geschippert, um 12:53h hat er "versucht", es zu zu stellen (Geister-personal!) und Abends dann halt wieder zurück in Depot gebracht - mit all den anderen 'unzustellbaren' Sendungen.
Wahrscheinlich machen die Hotlinekosten einen beträchtlichen Teil des Umsatzes aus, denn durch Verlässlichkeit und Kundenzufriedenheit zeichnen sie sich nicht aus.
Jetzt ist mal ein Mail raus, obwohl ich nicht glaube, meine Gabel wieder vor dem Wochenende zu bekommen.

Saftladen!

----------


## Laubfrosch

war ja nur so von den begrifflichkeiten her... in DE gibts ja bisher für den privatanwender fast nur 2 kupfer adern, demnach werden router mit ADSL / 2+ / V Modem benutzt. gekoaxkt wird bei uns nich!  :Big Grin:  :P

----------


## Red

Ist TV Kabel nicht Koax?
"Fibre Power" gibt es auch, allerdings nur von Unitymedia in NRW und Hessen.

----------


## flo

Hab mir gestern beim radln im Skatepark das Kahnbein in der rechten Hand gebrochen. Ich bin glücklicherweise Linkshänder.
Jetzt hab ich einen Gips und hab die Wahl zwischen OP mit Schraube und 2 Wochen Gips oder keine OP und dafür 8-10 Wochen Gips. Es wird wohl die OP werden. 
Was meint ihr? Hat sich schon wer das Kahnbein oder einen anderen Handwurzelknochen gebrochen?

----------


## noox

Kahnbein ist so ziemlich der beschissenste Knochen. Kaum durchblutet und daher extrem schlechte Heilung. Hab da schon Horrorgeschichten (mehrere Monate) gehört. Alles Gute, dass es wirklich in ein paar Wochen wieder OK ist! Stell dich aber eher auf eine längere Auszeit ein und freu dich, wenn's schneller geht!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

Was micht zur Zeit ankotzt:
DHL

Ich hab mir letzten Dienstag über amazon eine go pro geleistet. Ich hab auch noch am selben Tag die Mail bekommen, dass sie verschickt worden ist.
Dann sollte es sich ja ausgehen, dass ich sie bis am freitag hab...
Am Freitag habe ich weder eine Benachrichtigung noch ein Paket bekommen. Heute schau ich über die Sendeverfolgung nach, wo mein Paket feststeckt, da steht doch:



> Der Empfänger wurde nicht angetroffen. Die Sendung konnte nicht zugestellt werden.


und direkt darunter:



> Auf Wunsch des Empfängers wird die Sendung zur Abholung gelagert.


Daraufhin hab ich dhl eine Mail geschrieben, warum eben nur einmal ein Zustellversuch gemacht wurde, warum mit mir nicht einmal Kontakt aufgenommen wurde, das aber da drin steht und wo mein Paket ist.
Ich hab recht schnell eine Antwort bekommen: zu den ersten zwei Punkten tut es ihnen Leid, dass es Unannehmlichkeiten gegeben hat und sie können mir nicht sagen, wo das Paket ist. Ich solle mich an den Versender wenden.

Die ham das Paket zugestellt und wissen nicht wohin? Ham die einen Pecker?

----------


## MarcelDH

.....die aktuelle Lage  :Evil:

----------


## Laubfrosch

Die Wochenendplanung... eigentlich ist ja 3 Tage Geisskopf geplant... aber das ist wieder so weit... und die DH laut den Kollegen aus NBG ausgefickter denn je...

und ich überleg doch ob ich nicht lieber nach Bozi Dar / CZ fahr... kann mich aber nicht entscheiden... das ist alles so nervig... ich könnt kotzen. 
-rüüülps---- es kommt schon hoch...


und dann Plan C: Bad Wildbad...

----------


## eznu

Was mich ankotzt ist meine momentane Vergesslichkeit. Alles irgendwo hinzulegen und dann nicht wieder finden.Angefangen bei meinen DH Schuhen (Vans), jetzt dann weiter zu meinem Drehmomentschlüssel, den ich noch vor paar Tagen benutzt habe.Mal schaun wie es weiter geht ...

----------


## DocPolo

...ist der gestrige Tag.

Gestern mittag zu unserer Verein aus dem Ort zum Auswärtsspiel gefahren mit dem Bike. Waren so 35km wovon die letzten 10km ordentlichst Berg hoch gingen auf die Schwäbische Alp. Meine Frau wußte nicht was sie wollte und meinte evtl kommt sie mit dem Auto nach. Ich also mit dem Bike los, alles bestens, tolles Wetter, kaum Autos unterwegs und vom fahren her liefs auch bestens. Das letzte Stück Berg hoch dann ordentlich gepowert. Ist ne etwas engere kurvenreiche Straße wo teilweise auch auch Motorräder und auch Autos nicht gerade langsam hoch schießen. Ich dann oben gewesen mit dem Bike, leichten Gegenwind gehabt, nur den Wind in den Ohren gehört, kommen von vorne zwei Autos. Plötzlich höre ich es hinter mir hupen. Ich dachte evtl wieder so ein Idiot der mit 150 den Berg hoch gestochen ist und vorne die Autos zu spät gesehen hat. Ich also sicherheitshalber rechts raus, runter vom Asphalt ins ungefestigte und sauber um haaresbreite mit dem Lenker an nem Leitpfosten hängen geblieben. Dann mal schnell das Bike samt Fahrer mit knapp 25kmh um den Leitpfosten gewickelt, auf die Asphaltkante geknallt und dann die 2m Böschung neben der Fahrbahn runter gerollt. Hab dann gehört daß das Auto angehalten halt, ich mit nem tierischen Hals die Böschung hoch und gesehen daß es meine Frau war die da von hinten gekommen ist und gehupt hat weil die kleine im Auto meinte sie soll dem Papa hupen daß er weiß daß sie kommen.... Fazit des Ganzen: Lenker ins rechte Knie gerammt, mit linkem Knie, linker Hüfte, linker Unterarm-Ellbogen und Schulter schön auf die Asphaltkante aufgeschlagen und alles aufgeschürft und geblutet wie sau. Bike hat ausser nem Krummen Lenker und nem angekratzen Sattel nichts abbekommen. Laufe heute rum wie wenn ich vom Panzer überrollt worden wäre. Hoffe nur es ist bis zum Wochenende wieder gut da wir für Samstag nen Trip nach Bischofsmais geplant hatten.

----------


## noox

dass es keine g'scheite normale Tastatur mehr gibt. Ich will eine Tastatur, die

eine normale Anordnung der Einfg/Entf/Pos1/End/Bild-Tasten hat! Nicht so wie das Logitech auf den Premium-Tastaturen hat.eine normale Anordnung der Funktionstasten hat. 3 Blöcke a 4 Tasten. Idealerweise normalgroß und richtig beschriftet. Nicht wie Logitech: 4 Blöcke a 3 Tasten, oder Microsoft: gar keine Blöcke, teilweise Minitasten, irgendwie beschriftet...eine Handballenauflage hatIdealerweise leicht geschwungen ist.
Scheinbar gibt's das nur im Super-Billig-Bereich ohne Handballenauflage. Aber diese etwas besseren Tastaturen, haben alle so ein dummes Tastenlayout.


Und jetzt hab ich grad ungefähr das gleiche ins Logitech Forum (auf englisch) geschrieben, und genau beim Absenden war der Server nimmer erreichbar. Deppen!

----------


## Stev0

Hab gestern seit langem mal meine Wohnlandschaft verschoben und siehe da, wo die beiden Leitungenvom Boden zum Heizkörper gehen, tritt Wasser aus, net erst seit Kurzem wies scheint. Und  einige Latten vom Parkett(Viel-latte, Buche) hats schön gröber aufgewölbt.... Aaarrrgggghhhh. I putz mei Wohnung nie wieder.  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

@noox:
Punkt 1+2: Cherry G83-6105
Punkt 3: Kann man extra dazu kaufen.
Punkt 4: Tja...  :Crazy:

----------


## noox

Thanks!

----------


## noox

> ...ist der gestrige Tag.
> 
> Gestern mittag zu unserer Verein aus dem Ort zum Auswärtsspiel gefahren mit dem Bike. ....


Danke für die Story! Ich hoffe, du bist wieder einigermaßen fit!

----------


## Daniel93

...sind die Kiddys auf dem von hier aus nächsten Trail :Frown: .
Weil sies schaffen konsequent die vorhandenen Hinweise, dass hochschieben auf der Strecke untersagt ist, zu ignoriern...
Und dann krieg ich keine Entschuldigung, weil ich nen Drop ohne Rad runter geflogen bin (da hat grad jemand in der Landung hochgeschoben...die ist von oben natürlich nicht sichtbar), sondern darf mir anhören, dass ich doch auch mal anhalten und nachschaun kann, ob alles frei ist :Mad: .
Naja ist zum Glück nicht sonderlich hoch, dieser Drop^^...sah aber bestimmt toll aus wie ich über den Lenker und ab in den Hang fliege :Big Grin: .

----------


## stephan-

Ist nicht dein Wald, Sprünge die man nicht einsehen kann gehören nicht gebaut, wenns keine offizielle Strecke ist, da dort IMMER irgendwas/irgendwer in der Landung stehen kann - und sei es nur aus Unwissen.

----------


## Daniel93

Grundsätzlich geb ich dir da völlig recht- Nur ist es eben ne offizelle Strecke, und die Hinweise und ein Fußgänger-verbots-Schild wurden von der dortigen Gemeinde aufgestellt...

----------


## DocPolo

@ Hannes: Danke der Nachfrage. Geht schon, die Schürfwunden sind nicht wild, nur die Knie machen etwas probleme, sind eh ne "schwachstelle" bei mir. Werde deshalb, und auch weil das Wetter wohl mehr als bescheiden sein soll, Samstag wohl doch nicht nach Bischofsmais fahren und das ganze ne Woche nach hinten schieben. Bis dahin sind die Knie auch wieder fit und das Wetter sol auch besser sein.

----------


## Laubfrosch

> dass es keine g'scheite normale Tastatur mehr gibt. Ich will eine Tastatur, die
> 
> eine normale Anordnung der Einfg/Entf/Pos1/End/Bild-Tasten hat! Nicht so wie das Logitech auf den Premium-Tastaturen hat.eine normale Anordnung der Funktionstasten hat. 3 Blöcke a 4 Tasten. Idealerweise normalgroß und richtig beschriftet. Nicht wie Logitech: 4 Blöcke a 3 Tasten, oder Microsoft: gar keine Blöcke, teilweise Minitasten, irgendwie beschriftet...eine Handballenauflage hatIdealerweise leicht geschwungen ist.
> Scheinbar gibt's das nur im Super-Billig-Bereich ohne Handballenauflage. Aber diese etwas besseren Tastaturen, haben alle so ein dummes Tastenlayout.
> 
> 
> Und jetzt hab ich grad ungefähr das gleiche ins Logitech Forum (auf englisch) geschrieben, und genau beim Absenden war der Server nimmer erreichbar. Deppen!


Gibt es in Österreich keine Cherry Tastaturen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## pyrosteiner

Noch mehrere Wochen Pause aufgrund eines Behandlungsfehlers, die Saison kann ich wohl abhaken.

----------


## Ulrich

Mich kotzt heute mein Rücken an, da ich eigentlich gleich ein bisschen Fahren wollte, dies aber jetzt nicht mehr kann.

----------


## georg

Mich kotzt an, dass soooo viele Hersteller anscheinend in den gleichen Industriegebieten in Thailand ihre Produktionsstätten stehen haben, und durch die Flut die Produktion von Elektronik weltweit praktisch stillsteht.
Beispiel: Samsung 2TB F4 Festplatte: Vor einem Monat 60,- und lagernd, jetzt 140,- (sic!!) und kaum zu bekommen.
Das wird noch bis ins 2te Quartal 2012 dauern, und ich wollte zum Jahreswechsel meinen Fileserver tauschen weil der aus allen Nähten platzt.  :Frown: 
Naja mal sehen. Immerhin bin ich froh auf einem Fleckchen Erde zu wohnen, wo ich durch Erdbeben, Vukanausbrüche und Flutkatastrophen nicht direkt betroffen bin. Da stehen nur ein paar Atomkraftwerke drum rum.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Laubfrosch

Warum soooo viele Hersteller? Die kommen doch alle aus der gleichen Fabrik,......

----------


## Zap

Der Preisanstieg ist ja echt der hammer!
Dass die HD nur aus einem Werk in Thailand kommen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Ich glaub, ein Teil des Preisanstiegs kommt vom Aufrundungs-willen einiger Spekulanten...

----------


## Laubfrosch

stimmt, nicht alle. aber vieles... das is wie mit den Displays für Smartphones, Fernseher und TV... fast alles Samsung wo nich eh schon Samsung drauf steht  :Wink:

----------


## BoB

mMn sind die festplatten eigentlich seit dem Japan-Erdbeben mangelware, andererseits unsere probleme hätten die wohl gerne...  :Confused:

----------


## Red

Nach einem Monat immernoch Schmerzen von 'ner Rippenprellung und jetzt auch noch erkältet und Niesen ist gerade echt kein Spaß.

----------


## noox

Mah, ich fühle mit dir. Ich hatte da zwar nur eine Woche, wo das mit Nießen und geprelltem Brustkorb richtig grausig war (die ersten1,5 Wochen nach dem Sturz musste ich nicht Nießen). Aber das war echt heftig.  Gute Besserung!

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Nach einem Monat immernoch Schmerzen von 'ner Rippenprellung und jetzt auch noch erkältet und Niesen ist gerade echt kein Spaß.


gute besserung...  :Smile: 
ich habe mir am 4. jänner einen offenen schienbeinbruch zugezogen und bekomme den gips am 29. februar weg. der arzt sagt auch noch ich kann bis mai nicht mehr normal gehen...

----------


## noox

Wobei ist das passiert?

Gute Besserung!

----------


## papa schlumpf

freeriden... bin im powder mit viel speed in ein loch gefahren das man vor lauter schnee nicht sah, dann hat es mich nach vorne über überschlagen und mit dem schienbein genau auf einen spitzigen stein gefallen... :/
danke noox  :Smile:

----------


## q_FTS_p

> freeriden... bin im powder mit viel speed in ein loch gefahren das man vor lauter schnee nicht sah, dann hat es mich nach vorne über überschlagen und mit dem schienbein genau auf einen spitzigen stein gefallen... :/
> danke noox


Scheiße he! Gute Besserung!
Wie schauts mit DH aus? Geht das dann in der Saison 2012?

----------


## noox

Hört sich echt ungut an. Wollts ja schon fast net hören, weil ich ja selber das auch mache (also Powdern und diverse Löcher etc. übersehen...)

----------


## papa schlumpf

danke... 
das mit dem downhillen geht schon wieder... es gibt beim powdern so viele sachen an denen man sich verletzen kann obwohl man es gar nicht meint...

----------


## Nico1993

Oh, da ist heute schon einiges zusammen gekommen. Halschmerzen, überfüllter Bus, lange Warteschlange beim Arzt, genervter Arzt, überfüllter Bus zurück, kein Tee für den Hals in der Wohnung. Ich bin auf Krankheit nicht vorbereitet.

----------


## Red

> Ich bin auf Krankheit nicht vorbereitet.


Made my day.

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Made my day.


eindeutiger win  :Big Grin:

----------


## champery82

> Made my day.

 d'accord

----------


## Gordobs

Mir ist jetzt leicht übel vom Mittagessen... Möhreneintop :/

----------


## hustla

... dass heute erst Montag ist...  :Confused:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Wieder mal zu faul/cool für Protektoren gewesen: Jetz tuts Knie weh.
Hoffentlich wirds bis zum We.

----------


## papa schlumpf

ich hatte ja einen offenen unterschenkelbruch: 
- 8 wochen gips
- 2 wochen schiene
- 2 wochen nichts
-  und heute habe ich erfahren, dass ich am 14 april wieder sport betreiben darf. 
-.-

----------


## Gorgo

Was mich ankotzt? Daheim ein neues Radl stehen haben und bei diesem Wetter mit Sonne und strahlend blauem Himmel
in der Hacke zu sitzen und nicht viel zu tun zu haben, damit ja nicht die Zeit vergeht und wenn man sich dann die Bikevideos ansieht,
bekommt man auch gar nicht noch mehr gusto und überhaupt ist es eine Frechheit am Samstag arbeiten zu müssen :Frown: 
work less - bike more :Smile:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

> Was mich ankotzt? Daheim ein neues Radl stehen haben und bei diesem Wetter mit Sonne und strahlend blauem Himmel
> in der Hacke zu sitzen und nicht viel zu tun zu haben, damit ja nicht die Zeit vergeht und wenn man sich dann die Bikevideos ansieht,
> bekommt man auch gar nicht noch mehr gusto und überhaupt ist es eine Frechheit am Samstag arbeiten zu müssen
> work less - bike more


das is bitter...

----------


## rush_dc

das alte bike ist doch schneller weggegangen als gedacht und jetzt bis mai warten auf das neue...

----------


## skipper222

Hi, ich will mir ein anderes Bike zulegen, nur muss ich vorher meins verkaufen aber es dauert leider lange bis ich das neue habe :/

----------


## scratchrider

Hm was soll ich sagen  :Big Grin: 
Am Samstag bisschen Downhill am schöckel.... :Cool: 
was passiert? Der verfluchte Carbon Bremshebel für die hinterbremse is abgebrochen. :EEK!: 
Mich hats ganz schön auf den Arsch gehaut, dann muss ich mir noch anhören dass es da wo ich mein Bike gekauft hab nicht mal Bremshebel gibt, das heißt ich muss die teile im Internet bestellen, jetzt kann ich über ne woche auf die Teile warten und nicht fahren.
Noch dazu musste ich gleich danach nach Wildon mit dem Taxi fahren weil meine Angestellten scheiße gebaut haben.
Der Tag wird für mich immer als der Beschissenste und Teuerste Tag in der Geschichte Bleiben  :Cry:

----------


## Kaisen

Geiles Wetter und ich kann/darf dieses Jahr nicht mehr fahren

V0

Erste OP V1

Zwite OP V2

----------


## q_FTS_p

In wie viele Teile is der Knochen bitte zerbröselt??
Gute Besserung!

----------


## Kaisen

Danke!In wieviel Teile hab ich keine Ahnung, aber in einige...

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wo is mein rad?

----------


## suicidedownhill

Was ist denn da passiert?   :EEK!:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ein autofahrer is mir in mein parkendes auto reingefahren... mein auto hats dann auf das auto von meinem papa geschmissen und dann auf die mitte der straße...
mein auto und das auto vom lenker toalschaden, am auto vom papa schaden von min 3000€, wenn nicht auch ein totaler (wenn die karosserie verzogen ist) und mein bike is auch beschädigt... aber immerhin is der lenker unverletzt (außer die klassischen prellungen durch den gurt)

----------


## willi

Schnee :Mad:

----------


## faster

Mir hats letztens wärend der Fahrt den Sattel zerrissen, keine Ahnung wie, is jetzt nit so schlimm, hab noch einen da, aber gewundert hats mich schon so, weil ich nit irgendwie hingeflogen bin oda so.

wenn ich aber mit dem anfange, was mich in der Schule ankotzt, bin ick morgen noch am schreiben. Aber wenigstens läuft was gutes in der Glotze. :Smile:

----------


## georg

> Schnee


 Schnee ist geil. Wenns dir nicht paßt, dann zieh in den Süden.   :Twisted:   :Devil:

----------


## Red

Ja, Schnee ist schee.
Aber diese matschige Pampe, die das hier gerade hat, kann mal garnix außer nasse Füße machen.

----------


## faster

Und in Form eines Balls jeden nerven, der keinen Bock auf kleine Kinder hat.

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Schnee ist geil. Wenns dir nicht paßt, dann zieh in den Süden.


Geh such dir doch ein Skiforum  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## willi

> Schnee ist geil. Wenns dir nicht paßt, dann zieh in den Süden.


Ach ich lass einfach die Globale Erwärmung für mich Arbeiten. :Lol: 

Und dann musst du in den Norden ziehen :Big Grin: 

http://www.myvideo.at/watch/517482

----------


## georg

> Geh such dir doch ein Skiforum


 Hab ich schon.. aber hier kann man im Winter die Leute besser ärgern.  :Wink:  Ab Mai ist das ganze dann umgekehrt.  :Devil: 




> Ach ich lass einfach die Globale Erwärmung für mich Arbeiten.
> 
> Und dann musst du in den Norden ziehen


 Das dauert aber noch ein bisserl, bis dahin mußt noch viel übern Schnee rumgranteln. Ob sich der Aufwand auszahlt? Dann lieber in den Süden und die Fiaß in weissn Sand steckn.  :Devil:

----------


## Mariuo

Scheiß Tag gewesen.

www.logitech.com/de-de/produc...ce-gt?crid=714 - kaputt

www.logitech.com - Support sagt kann man nichts machen

www.zalando.de/adidas-origina...2a0cd-702.html - mal eben um ein vielfaches teurer geworden

https://www.o2online.de/tarife/tarif-des-monats/ - die neuen Tarife sind einfach eine Verarsche

danke https://www.o2online.de/

----------


## druelli

> Scheiß Tag gewesen.
> 
> www.logitech.com/de-de/produc...ce-gt?crid=714 - kaputt
> 
> www.logitech.com - Support sagt kann man nichts machen
> 
> www.zalando.de/adidas-origina...2a0cd-702.html - mal eben um ein vielfaches teurer geworden
> 
> https://www.o2online.de/tarife/tarif-des-monats/ - die neuen Tarife sind einfach eine Verarsche
> ...


Das mit dem Lenkrad ist die Härte, da hast Du mein vollstes Mitgefühl. Playstation ohne Lenkrad geht nun mal überhaupt nicht.
BTW: Bei uns stehen die 24 Std. vom Nürburgring noch an, werden wir wohl in nächster Zeit noch erledigen müssen.

----------


## georg

> Scheiß Tag gewesen.


 Boa eh, das sind ja die vollen Schicksalsschläge! Echt krass, hast mein vollstes Mitgefühl!  :Devil:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nailen

Heute Bike zusammen gebaut, nix knackst, das einzige was man hört, ist das einfedern vom  Dämpfer, also.... eigentlich Mega geil, aber wenn ich denke was ich für die Kompletterneurung gezahlt habe und welchen Frust es mir getan hat, könnt i speibm. 

( neuer Satz Lager = 10 Stück 140€, Listenpreis  ca. 230€, (danke Bikebox  :Smile: ), diverses Werkzeug, Fette, Drehmomentschlüssel, Drehmel, Gewindestangen, Schrauben, Distanzscheiben, Loctite und  das ganze natürlich immer einzeln geholt weil einem immer was Auffällt wenn man es braucht und Arbeitszeit = gefrustete 100 Stunden ?!? Aja.. Trinkgeld bei diversen Kleinigkeiten)

----------


## Gonzo0815

hehe, willkommen im Leben  :Twisted: 

Jetzt überschlag mal die Kosten dafür wenn es eine Werkstatt für dich gemacht hätte  :Wink: 
Und schon ist es wieder günstig!

Zusätzlich hast du dabei sicher viel über dein Bike gelernt, was auch nur ein Vorteil sein kann.

Lass einfach nächste Saison dein Vorderrad ganz, dann sind die halben Kosten für die Überholung schon drinnen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nailen

Hast recht, verrückt das ganze.
.
.
Stürze knüpfen Kontakte ;D 
aja bist dabei den Roadgap in Semmering zu springen ist ein großes Ziel von Max und mir  :Big Grin:            . (träume davon und muss immer danach dringend kacken  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Gonzo0815

Naja, schau ma mal!Am 24h Rennen 12 bin ich zum fotografieren eh drauf gestanden. Hätt ich dort dad Bike dabei gehabt, hätt ich's gmacht. Aberdanach war die Vernunft wieder stärker  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wild

REGEN REGEN REGEN REGEN REGEN REGEN REGEN !!!!!!!! dieser scheiss WINTER  :Mad:

----------


## nailen

Heuer war der Winter voll Ok,
gegenüber vom letzten Jahr mit -23º.

----------


## hhacks

- Das ich mit Grippe im Bett lieg.
- Im Fernsehn nix gscheits lauft.
- Im Winter kaum interessantes auf bike-websites passiert
- Das ich bedingt durch die Zeit zu Haus realisiert hab, dass ich die letzten Jahre viel zu viel gearbeitet und zu wenig gebiket hab...

----------


## laubry

Dass ich diese elende Liste mit den Vergleichen zwischen Bikes und Frauen einfach nicht mehr finde!!! Kann mir jemand sagen wo sich die versteckt? Link?

----------


## faster

Ja, mit der Grippe das kotzt an. Is wohl wieder so ne Grippewelle. Habs selber zwei Wochen gehabt. Bin ja keine Leuchte in der Schule, wär aber lieber gesund zur Schule gegangen als mit Grippe im Bett zu liegen und mich zu fühlen wie dreimal durch den Fleischwolf gedreht. :Mad:

----------


## MacMadisson

Heut früh aufgestanden, gegen meinen Tisch gelaufen. Kaffee gemacht, Tasse umgekippt. Zur Arbeit gefahren: Schneetreiben und ein Trottel vor mir der denkt er müsse auf einer 120er Autobahn 30 fahren weil es schneit.... ok, seh ich ein... aber nicht auf der linken Spur verdammt!  :Mr. Red:

----------


## georg

> Is wohl wieder so ne Grippewelle.


 Wie jedes Jahr.. der Höhepunkt ist gerade überschritten. Siehe: www.ages.at/ages/gesundheit/m...enzameldungen/



> Bin ja keine Leuchte in der Schule, wär aber lieber gesund zur Schule gegangen als mit Grippe im Bett zu liegen und mich zu fühlen wie dreimal durch den Fleischwolf gedreht.


 Es gibt im Übrigen eine Impfung.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Es gibt im Übrigen eine Impfung.


Die aber in 90% der Fälle für Ar*** ist. Keinem i  Bekanntenkreis hat die bis jetzt geholfen. Meiner Freundin hats danach regelmässig komplett zamghaut. Ich halt jedenfalls nix davon.

----------


## georg

> Die aber in 90% der Fälle für Ar*** ist.


 Beleg? Und kein Link zu einer Eso Seite bitte.

Es gibt aber keinen Beleg für deine Behauptung aber etliche wissenschaftliche Studien die die Wirkung belegen. Das Problem ist, dass die Leute zwischen Grippe und grippalen Infekt nicht unterscheiden. Gegen einen grippalen Infekt hilft keine Grippeimpfung - die Leute erkranken daran und behaupten nachher die Impfung hätte nicht geholfen. Nona - da fehlt die Bildung.
Fakt ist, die Impfung wirkt - zumindest gegen bekannte Stämme, und die Grippewelle die derzeit aktiv ist fällt in diese Kategorie.




> Meiner Freundin hats danach regelmässig komplett zamghaut.


 Wenn mans (tatsächlich) nicht vertragt (und nicht nur in eine bereits aufkommene Krankheit hineinimpft was sehr gerne gemacht wird - hui, ich werde krank, gemma schnell impfen) sollt man es lassen - das weiß man aber erst nach dem ersten Mal.  Ich zB kenne keine Person die es nicht vertragt - von dem üblichen "Schmerzen" vom Adjuvanz abgesehen.




> Ich halt jedenfalls nix davon.


Deswegen von vornherein die Impfung so abzulehnen ist falsch.

Impfungen sind halt leider in unserer esolastigen Zeit von einer Welle übler Nachrede betroffen. Natürlich gibt es individuelle Probleme - aber in der Mehrheit wirken die Dinger und gegen viele Krankheiten - darunter auch die (echte) Grippe - sind Impfungen die sinnvollste Maßnahme.

edit: Und noch ein Hinweis: Die Grippe ist in unseren Breiten die tödlichste Infektionskrankheit. Sie bringt aber in der Regel nur die Schwachen um - das sind Alte, Kranke und Neugeborene. Es wäre daher nicht übel wenn sich mehr Leute impfen lassen würden - auch wenn es vielleicht  für einen gesunden Erwachsenen persönlich nicht wirklich etwas bringt (manchen macht die Grippe nix aus), aber man schützt damit diejenigen die nicht geimpft werden können (sollten) - zB Neugeborene und kranke Menschen.
Nur mal zum Nachdenken über die eigene Verantwortung in einer Gesellschaft die auf relativ engen Raum zusammenlebt.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Werd dir keinen Link der Bekanntschaften schicken können  :Wink: 

Das die Influenza nicht das selbe ist wie ein grippaler Infekt ist mir klar.
Aber aus meinem Umfeld verträgt eigentlich keiner die Impfung so wirklich und ein Onkel hatte sogar trotz Impfung die Influenza. Ob er schon bei der Impfung infiziert war kann ich nicht genau sagen. Aber es ist klar das die Impfung dann nicht richtig wirken kann.

Bei mir hat es nix mit esoterik Quatsch was zu tun. Aber ich fress auch nicht bereitwillig alles was die Schulmedizin so au den Markt schmeisst.
Aber das gehört nicht unbedingt in diesen Fred!

----------


## georg

> Aber das gehört nicht unbedingt in diesen Fred!


 Im Talk Corner in einem "Was mich ankotzt" Thread mit über 2700 Posts die mit nix und allem zu tun haben kann man schreiben was man will - da gibt es keine Themenverfehlung.  :Wink: 




> Aber ich fress auch nicht bereitwillig alles was die Schulmedizin so au den Markt schmeisst.


1. Es gibt keine Schulmedizin - es gibt eine wirksame Medizin, aber die muß man studieren. Auf einer "Schule" werden maximal Wunderheiler "ausgebildet" also ist eigentlich der Esoquatsch die Schulmedizin.  :Wink:  

2. Na klar ist die Pharmabranche keine heilige Institution - aber die könnten mit den antiviralen Arzneien an Erkrankten mehr verdienen als an der Impfung. Nur mal so aus der witschaftlichen Seite aus gesehen ist die Impfung für die Pharmaindustrie ein schlechteres Geschäft als an (dann viel zahlreichere) Kranke teure Medikamente zu verscherbeln.  Also so gesehen freuen sich die über deine Einstellung.  :Wink:   :Twisted:   :Big Grin: 

edit: Aber paßt schon - jeder wie er/sie will. Ich wollte nur auf deinen Post was sagen - das muß raus, das ist jetzt erledigt und für mich paßt das.

----------


## laubry

> Aber paßt schon - jeder wie er/sie will. Ich wollte nur auf deinen Post was sagen - das muß raus, das ist jetzt erledigt und für mich paßt das.


Sorry, aber ich muss meinen Senf auch noch dazu geben  :Smile: 

Ich habe mich noch nie gegen Grippe geimpft und war das letzte mal in der 3ten Primar (9 Jahre alt) "ernsthaft" krank. Da hats mich mal 2 Wochen flachgelegt, seither war ich aufgrund Krankheit nie mehr als 2 Tage arbeits- oder schulunfähig. Vielleicht hatte ich einfach Glück, das ist mir auch klar.

Ich halte, wie Gonzo, auch nicht viel davon, bei jeder Kleinigkeit das ganze Spektrum an Pillen, Tabletten, Zäpfchen, wasweissich einzuwerfen, ganz darauf verzichten möchte ich aber auch nicht. Ne Panadol hilft Wunder bei kleinen Wehwehchen wie Kopfschmerzen.

Ich denke es ist wichtig, ein gesundes Verhältnis zu finden.

Greez

----------


## georg

> Ich halte, wie Gonzo, auch nicht viel davon, bei jeder Kleinigkeit das ganze Spektrum an Pillen, Tabletten, Zäpfchen, wasweissich einzuwerfen, ganz darauf verzichten möchte ich aber auch nicht. Ne Panadol hilft Wunder bei kleinen Wehwehchen wie Kopfschmerzen.
> 
> Ich denke es ist wichtig, ein gesundes Verhältnis zu finden.


Sowieso.. es wird eh viel zu oft gegen jeden Dreck etwas eingeworfen. Es wäre durchaus angebracht etwas weniger Medizin und auch Pseudomedizin anzuwenden. Vor allem bei Antibiotika wird viel zu oft Unfug betrieben. Bei den Esosachen wie Homöopathie ist das besonders krass - aber da schadets wenigstens nix - zumindest so lange es nicht ernst wird. (Da könnte man einwenden, dass gerade bei den Placebos das "Einwerfen gegen jeden Schwachsinn" "antrainiert" wird. Weil es eh nix schadet nimmt man dann halt zB Globuli gegen alles - vom Kopfweh bis zu Zehenweh, und schlechtes Wetter.  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Das gleiche gilt für diesen "Betrug" mit den ganzen Ernährungsmittelchen die das Immunsystem "stärken" sollen. Grenzenlose Abzocke, sonst nix.

Aber Impfung ist etwas anderes - da geht es nicht darum vorbeugend etwas einzuwerfen, sondern sich selber und den Rest der Gesellschaft vor einer ernsthaften Erkrankung zu schützen. Impfungen sind Training des Immunsystems, nicht mehr nicht weniger.

----------


## champery82

Kaliumcyanid 250mg und man ist schmerzfrei. Klappt todsicher!

Mich kotzt es sowas von an das mein Wagen bereits seit 4 Wochen in der Werkstatt steht und die den Fehler nicht finden... hat während der Fahrt einen Knall gegeben und dann Karre im Notlauf. Alle 3 Lader getauscht da Verdacht auf Turboladerschaden, dann sämtliche Komponenten auf der Verdichterseite LLK, alle Schläuche usw... Ist die dritte Nachbesserung und nun werde ich wandeln, bin sowas von stinksauer da zum einen ich nicht meinen Wagen nutzen kann die Leasingrate dennoch bezahlt werden muss UND ich mich nun auf einen langwierigen Prozess vorbereiten kann... KOTZ

----------


## faster

kotzt einen an

----------


## Gonzo0815

Das heute in Mautern nach nicht mal der ersten Abfahrt Schluss war!

Mit dem tollen Ergebnis, schlimme Bänderdehnung in der rechte Schulter, Muskelzerung im Bizeps/Unterarm und einem Dübel knapp vor dem Ellbogen  :Evil:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Jo, wor echt ful zum scheißn heit.

----------


## Laubfrosch

Ajo was mi ankotzt? Was heißt heute, eigentlich die letzten Tage schon.. Wo soll ich nur anfangen.. 
Unfähige Orthopäden mit langen Wartezeiten und noch längere Wartezeiten aufn Termin zur NMR...
Hintergrund: Bin in Pila heftig auffe Fresse / Schulter geflogen beim Training zum EDC. 
Orthopäde macht a Röntgen-Aufnahme, drückt weng rum, sagt ja bua was hastn da scho wieder gmacht. Brauch mer NMR und solang trägst an Rucksackverband, wird scho 6 Wochen dauern.

So dann hab i ganz Mittelfranken abtelefoniert, früherster Termin zur NMR in zwei Wochen... Toll, des passt mer ja gut... 

Also heut ins Krankenhaus, Notaufnahme gmogelt, neues Röntgen, sah soweit auch nicht tragisch aus. Dann hat der Arzt nochmal mein Schlüsselbein abgetastet, meinte naaa da mach mer nochmal Panorama - Aufnahme mit Gewichten. Stunde später, endlich ein Ergebnis. 
Bänder durch, Tossy 3 / Rockwood 4, Feierabend. OP Termin am Donnerstag.
Fazit: scheiss auf niedergelassene "Haus"-Orthopäden... , wenns dringend is, immer ins KRH, da bekommst wenigstens alles gleich gmacht.

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Bänder durch, Tossy 3 / Rockwood 4, Feierabend. OP Termin am Donnerstag.


Au Backe, da bin ich mit Tossy 1 ja nochmal mit nem blauen Auge davongekommen.
Hoffe die OP verläuft gut und die bekommen das wieder hin bei dir. 

Würd mich interessieren wie bei dir die Heilung verläuft, kannst dann ja mal wieder kurz hier rein posten  :Wink:

----------


## Laubfrosch

Werde ich aufjedenfall, danke. Btw. Heute hab ich noch ein paar Anregungen bekommen, sollte mich noch bei nem Spezialisten vorstellen, Unter umständen brauchts keine OP.  :Smile:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Da bin ich mal gespannt was der Spezialist sagt.

Bei mir hat ein Kinesio Tape und leichtes Tischtennisspielen gut geholfen bis jetzt.

Nach gut einer Woche fast schmerzfrei. Ausser bei blöden Bewegungen oder Wetterumschwüngen. Am Donnerstag noch ab zum Shiatsu und dann hoffen das ich nach 2 bis 3 Wochen wieder fit bin.

Im Urlaub werd ich mit leichten Kraftübungen weitermachen.

----------


## Laubfrosch

Also hab mich gestern vorgestellt, er rät von der Operation ab, meint aber auch das nicht wirklich alle Bänder beschädigt / ab sind. So trage ich jetzt einen Gilchrist und Rucksackverband, fang nächste Woche mit Physio an. in 2-3 Wochen dann wieder vorstellen.

----------


## laubry

Hallo zusammen,

mein bester Freund hatte am Wochenende einen Selbstunfall bei einem MotoCross Rennen in der Nähe von Zürich CH. Dabei hat er sich den 12. Torax-Wirbel gebrochen und das Rückenmark zertrennt. Er wird fortan Querschnittgelähmt sein.

Wir waren jedes Wochenende zusammen unterwegs, sei es MotoCross oder Downhill. Es wird wohl nie mehr so sein wie bis anhin.

Ich habe grosse Probleme damit umzugehen, vielleicht gibt es hier im Board User, die eine ähnliche Situation durchgemacht haben und mir ein paar Tipps geben könnten?

Danke und Gruss

Luc

----------


## noox

Mein Mitgefühl und natürlich das allerbeste für deinen Freund. Es ist wirklich sehr schwer damit umzugehen. Ich habe es zweimal mehr oder weniger etwas mitbekommen. User Tom hier vom Forum hatte eine schwere Verletzung, wo ein Knochensplitter auf das Rückenmark drückte, sodass er für ein paar Monate gelähmt war. Das hat sich aber Gott sei Dank wieder rückgebildet, sodass zumindest das normale Leben (gehen etc.) wieder möglich war. Ich hab Tom aber hauptsächlich vom Forum und von ein paar Forumstreffen gekannt. Da er so bekannt im Forum war, sind wirklich sehr viele zu ihm auf Besuch gekommen und haben ihm damals unterstützt.

Bei Wolfgang Illek war' wirklich schlimm. Er hat damals auch tagelang mit dem Tod gerungen und hatte einen hohen Querschnitt. Mittlerweile ist er bei Wings for Life  (https://www.wingsforlife.com/de-at/w...Wolfgang-Illek). Müsste mal fragen, ob da ein Kontakt erwünscht ist - falls das von deiner/eurer Seite erwünscht wäre.

Ich denke, dass es wichtig ist, dass in nächster Zeit viele Freunde und Bekannte zeigen, dass sie da sind und unterstützen. (Wobei ganz am Anfang zuviele Besuche sicher zu anstrengend sind.)

----------


## FreeriderVin

... Ist dass ich heute bei einem beinhahe Sturz (in der Kurve grad noch wiederaufgerichtet von der Seitenlage, als mein Kopf plötzlich nach links geschnellt ist) mir irgendwie den Hals verrenkt hab, und jetzt geht's fast nimmer ohne Schmerzen  :Frown: 
Aber das schlimmste: ich bin in a Mädel verschossen und weiss ned, was ich tun soll. Vor nem Jahr hab ich mal nem anderen Mächen Gedichte geschrieben, da hat sie gesagt, wenn man ihr sowas schreiben würde, würde sie dahinschmelzen. Am schreiben bin ich schon, bloß wie soll ich's ihr geben? Anonymer Brief? Persönlich? Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe  :Smile: 
Lg

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Aber das schlimmste: ich bin in a Mädel verschossen und weiss ned, was ich tun soll. Vor nem Jahr hab ich mal nem anderen Mächen Gedichte geschrieben, da hat sie gesagt, wenn man ihr sowas schreiben würde, würde sie dahinschmelzen. Am schreiben bin ich schon, bloß wie soll ich's ihr geben? Anonymer Brief? Persönlich? Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe 
> Lg


In dem Fall nur persönlich! Du drops von 2m + und kneifst vor am Mädl? Nenene so geht des net  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein bester Freund hatte am Wochenende einen Selbstunfall bei einem MotoCross Rennen in der Nähe von Zürich CH. Dabei hat er sich den 12. Torax-Wirbel gebrochen und das Rückenmark zertrennt. Er wird fortan Querschnittgelähmt sein.


Mein vollstes Mitgefühl euch beiden!
Hatte vor Jahren eine ähnliche Situation (schwerer Unfall mit´n Snowboard von nem Freund) dieser war zwar nicht gelähmt, aber nur knapp dem Tod entgangen und lange in der Reha.
Im hat es viel bedeutet das wir nach dem Unfall, als er wieder wach war, für ihn da waren. Wir haben ihn dann auch nicht bemitleidet sondern haben versucht wie zuvor herumzualbern und ihn einfach spüren lassen das wir für ihn da sind.

Is halt immer schwer, weil´s halt immer von der Persönlichkeit abhängt. Aber da solltest du ihn eh schon einschätzen können.

----------


## FreeriderVin

Na ja, das mit den 2m kommt drauf an. Früher bin ich so 5m gefahren, heute nur noch so 2-3m, liegt aber an der fast 2 jährigen Pause. Was sie angeht: teils hast du recht und teils nicht. Es ist schon was anderes, der Angebeteten persönlich Liebesgedichte zu geben  :Smile: 
Ahhh, ich krieg Panik wenn ich nur drann denk!!!

----------


## q_FTS_p

Je nach dem wie alt du bist: Lad sie zu an Festl, oder sonst was ein...der Alkohol macht den Rest  :Wink:

----------


## grisch

WTF! bin ich jetzt versehentlich im BRAVO Forum gelandet?

----------


## FreeriderVin

Bin fast 15, also nix Alkohol ^^
@grisch: Nein, aber das zählt zu meinen schlechten Tag(en) :P

----------


## georg

> (Wobei ganz am Anfang zuviele Besuche sicher zu anstrengend sind.)


 Zuerst einmal möcht ich trotz allem eins loswerden: Alle gute und trotzdem auch wenn es vielleicht im Moment unpassend erscheint: Gute Besserung: Nicht aufgeben, irgendwann wird es Mittel und Wege geben die helfen können/werden.
Zu den Besuchen: Bei meinen Operationen wäre es mir lieber gewesen wenn die Besuche über den Tag schön aufgeteilt und eher kurz, also 5-10min gewesen wären. Weil einerseits hat man den lieben, langen Tag nix zu tun außer zu leiden, und dann kommen abends die Leute, bleiben 30min oder länger.. das war mir zu viel. Nur meine persönliche Erfahrung damit - ist sicher individuell verschieden.

@grisch:Wieso versehentlich Herr Dr. Sommer?  :Big Grin:

----------


## q_FTS_p

...dass i en Helm samt Brille in Schladming bei der Waschstation liegen lassen hab.

----------


## willi

> ...dass i en Helm samt Brille in Schladming bei der Waschstation liegen lassen hab.


 Das ist echt sch***e  :Frown:  . Hoffentlich bekommst sie wieder.

Wobei es nur eine Frage der Zeit war( wenn ich an die letzten Trips so denke) :Embarrassment:

----------


## FreeriderVin

Au ja, das ist dumm  :Frown:  Hoffentlich findst se wieder. Mir ist heute was ähnliches passiert, Klassentrottel klaut mir Helm samt Brille. Als ich's ihm abgenommen hab, hatte der Helm en großen Riss im Visier (war vorher scho da, hat sich allerdings vergrößert, und die Brille hat en neuen Kratzer  :Frown:  So ein Hirnamputierter ****!

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Das ist echt sch***e  . Hoffentlich bekommst sie wieder.
> 
> Wobei es nur eine Frage der Zeit war( wenn ich an die letzten Trips so denke)


Irgendwie schon, bin no ka anzigs mol von aner Waschstation weggangen, ohne dass mei Helm ned dort liegen blieben is. Nur bis jetzt hab i immer an Deppen ghabt, der ihn ma nachtragen hat  :Big Grin: 

Aber is ka Drama, hab heit mitn Radlheini dort telefoniert und der hatn zum Glück gfunden und schickt ma ihn jetzt per Post.

Btw.: Schladming war ärgstens geil! Neue Line im oberen Teil und neues, extrem gatschiges und steiles Stück (auch im oberen Teil).

----------


## willi

> bin no ka anzigs mol von aner Waschstation weggangen, ohne dass mei Helm ned dort liegen blieben is.


Bist dir da ganz sicher :Wink: 




> Nur bis jetzt hab i immer an Deppen ghabt, der ihn ma nachtragen hat


Haha. Wenns mit nicht hättest wärst dei Händy a scho los :Stick Out Tongue:  Nächstes mal kriegst a Bandl an deine Sachen. So wie die kleinen Kinder mit den Fäustlingen.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Nix, i hör ganz auf mit Radlwaschen, so eine unnedige schei**. Wird sowieso wieder dreckat.

----------


## willi

I hab die eh no nie waschn gesehen :Big Grin: 

Edit: doch in Sopron hat da mein Easy Washer scho taugt, oder?

----------


## q_FTS_p

Sicher, aber da wärs a oberbotschat gwesen, wenn i en Helm da liegen lassen hätt.

----------


## faster

Ende letzten Monat hat mich ne zecke gebissen, jetzt (ab Donnerstag) hab ich bis zu 40° Fieber, Schwindel, Kopfschmerzen, Übelkeit und bewegen kann ich mich auch nur wie ein Achzigjähriger, so tun mir Gelenke und Nacken weh. Jedes Geräusch ist doppelt laut, selbst das Knacken der Tasten von der tastatur schmerzt in meinen Ohren. Echt zum Kotzen (Auch schon).

War Freitag im Krankenhaus, weil das Aspirin nen Dreck gewirkt hat, mein hausarzt hat noch nie was anderes als des und Gripostat c verschrieben. Meinte, des wär ne Grippe (Hals frei, Nase frei, und meinem Magen gehts auch super, zu dem geh ich auch nit noch ens.)
Im Krankenhaus wurde ich auf FSME geprüft, d.h. Blutabnahme, Nervenwasserabnahme, auch zum Kotzen, aber man ist ja Gentleman. Ergebnisse zum Glück negativ, drum tippen die Ärzte auf Borreliose, auch nicht gut. Und nicht nachzuweisen. Drum bekam ich Doxy und einen Lichtensteiner Fiebersenker/ Schmerzmittel, dessen Nebenwirkungsliste mir fast mehr Sorgen machte als das Fieber selbst. Das gute: Das Zeug wirkt. Gestern morgen eine genommen, erst jetzt kommt das Fieber langsam an die 38° Marke, mit den Pillen könnte man Feuer löschen. 

Werd wohl länger nicht fahren können, der Arzt meinte: "Solang das Rad nicht rostet" ...  Toll.

----------


## laubry

Ach du scheisse.. Gute Besserung

----------


## FreeriderVin

Ouh, shit..
Gute Besserung auch meinerseits, sei froh das es ned noch schlimmer ist, ein Bekannter ist mal fast gestorben.
Was mich ankotzt: 
1. Halsweh, Nackenschmerzen, Husten, Schnupfen und meinen rechten Mittelfinger geprellt.
2. Mein Mathelehrer labert vorne ne halbe Stunde irgendeinen Unsinn, alle Schüler schlafen halb, manchmal "So uns jetzt wirds interessant weil bla bla bla... Aber wir sind ja nicht im Kindergarten, wir machen das so... Bla bla... Nina, aufpassen! ... Bla ... Jetzt wirds spannend nämlich..." Dann läßt er uns die letzten 15 minuten 1 Seite Text abschreiben. 
3. Dann gibt's noch die Klassenidioten denen's Spaß macht, meinen Helm aus dem Fenster zu werfen... 
Fazit: Scheiß Tag!

----------


## session99

Hallo zusammen, komme aus Wels und suche eigentlich ständig nach Leuten fürs biken im Park oder auch zum Training im Raum Wels. Falls wer Lust und Laune hat bitte melden( Facebook Sebastian Scheinecker) wär ne coole Sache ;-) fG Sebastian

----------


## Eeugo

Was mich so richtig ankotzt ist, dass ich in meinem Auslandssemester in Kopenhagen in die falschen Zimmer einquartiert wurde, 200 Kronen mehr Miete gezahlt habe und in kleineren Zimmer wohne  :Big Grin:  Affen

----------


## faster

Sowas nennt man bei uns "överen Tisch jetrokke"

----------


## Juppi

Da sag ich mal nur "Deutsche Wertarbeit" = Würg

----------


## faster

Hab die neuen Muddy Mary Vertstars draufgezogen, und ja, der Grip war besser als bei der alten Performance Line, muss selbst für die ganz groben Wurzeltreppen nicht bremsen, aber der Rollwiderstand... Ich habe richtigen Muskelkater, ich muss ja gut 30km bis zu den Trails durch XC-Gelände fahren. Und weil das mit den neuen Reifen wirklich nur im Schneckentempo geht, werde ich dann noch von so einem läppschen McKenzie Hill-Schrott überholt.

Heut morgen war der Kater noch im Kopf, nun ist er in den Beinen  :Big Grin:

----------


## danhill

Jedes mal wenn ich heute mit dem Handy die Website öffnen wollte, kam die Site "Sound-Tipp".
Des Nervd!

Rock on \m/

----------


## noox

> Jedes mal wenn ich heute mit dem Handy die Website öffnen wollte, kam die Site "Sound-Tipp".
> Des Nervd!
> 
> Rock on \m/


Wenn du EINE Webseite öffnetest, oder die Downhill-Board-Webseite?

----------


## danhill

> Wenn du EINE Webseite öffnetest, oder die Downhill-Board-Webseite?


Sorry, hab ich vergessen zu schreiben. 
Die rede war von der Downhill-Board-Website.

----------


## noox

Schräg. Und da soll die Seite "sound-Tipp" gekommen sein?   hab grad gegoogelt: sound-tipp.de?

----------


## danhill

> Schräg. Und da soll die Seite "sound-Tipp" gekommen sein?   hab grad gegoogelt: sound-tipp.de?


Ja genau. Erst lädt das DH Board, dann aber sofort "http://sound-tipp.de". Nach 3 Versuchen bleibt dann meist das Board.

----------


## danhill

> Ja genau. Erst lädt das DH Board, dann aber sofort "http://sound-tipp.de". Nach 3 Versuchen bleibt dann meist das Board.


Habs jetzt grad noch mal mit meinem Firmenhandy versucht. --> selbes Ergebniss.
Am Handy liegt es also nicht. 
Sehr schräg sogar.

----------


## noox

Und wenn du auf andere Seiten gehst, dann ist das nicht?

----------


## danhill

> Und wenn du auf andere Seiten gehst, dann ist das nicht?


Nein, war heut schon auf einigen Seiten.
Der schaß in dosen kimb nur do!  :Big Grin:

----------


## fritzchris

Ja ich habe das gleiche Problem.  Ist seit gestern so das wenn ich Treads anklicke wird zuerst das Thema geladen und dann springt der Browser auf die sound tip seite aber seltsamerweise nicht bei allen Treads. Android Tablet mit CromeMfg Chris

----------


## noox

Danke für die Hinweise. Ich bin dem jetzt nachgegangen. Da wurden externe Banner gehackt. Hab die jetzt rausgenommen und denen Bescheid gegeben.

----------


## danhill

> Danke für die Hinweise. Ich bin dem jetzt nachgegangen. Da wurden externe Banner gehackt. Hab die jetzt rausgenommen und denen Bescheid gegeben.


Super, jetzt funktionierts wieder. Danke!  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Ok, es war kein Hack, sondern ein Fehler in der Software.

----------


## noox

Noch eine Frage: Wenn ihr das Forum im Handy anschaut, habt ihr dann die ganz normale View, wie auch im Web, oder schon die für's Handy optimierte Ansicht?

Was habt ihr für Handy?

----------


## danhill

> Noch eine Frage: Wenn ihr das Forum im Handy anschaut, habt ihr dann die ganz normale View, wie auch im Web, oder schon die für's Handy optimierte Ansicht?
> 
> Was habt ihr für Handy?


Die Startseite ist in der normalen Webansicht (was ich auch gut finde).
Wenn man dann zb. einen Beitrag aus dem Forum anklickt kommt man auf die mobile Ansicht.
Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist: wenn man bei einem Thread mit mehreren Seiten auf weiter drückt werden 100er oder 500er Sprünge gemacht.
Benutze ein IPhone5

----------


## fipu

Bei mir mit IPhone 4 und Google Chrome geht alles ganz normal in der mobilen Ansicht.

----------


## noox

> Die Startseite ist in der normalen Webansicht (was ich auch gut finde).
> Wenn man dann zb. einen Beitrag aus dem Forum anklickt kommt man auf die mobile Ansicht.
> Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist: wenn man bei einem Thread mit mehreren Seiten auf weiter drückt werden 100er oder 500er Sprünge gemacht.
> Benutze ein IPhone5


Ok. - ja für die Downhill-Rangers-Startseite gibt es noch keine mobile Ansicht. Bei dir funktioniert das ganz normal. 

Wegen der Sprünge: Aber wenn du auf auf den Button mit der nächsten Seitennummer klickst, dann funktioniert das schon, oder? 





> Bei mir mit IPhone 4 und Google Chrome geht alles ganz normal in der mobilen Ansicht.


Ich hatte gestern dann diese Werbung deaktiviert. Der Werbeanbieter hat das jetzt korrigiert und ich die Werbung wieder aktiviert.


Es es war ein Fehler vorhanden, der sich aber scheinbar nur bei manchen Handys bemerkbar gemacht hat.


Danke für die Hilfe!

----------


## danhill

Wenn ich zb. Im "allgemeinen Mountainbikeforum" auf Seite 2 klicke, springe ich sofort weiter auf Seite 101 usw. 201...

----------


## noox

Danke! Sollte behoben sein!

----------


## danhill

Jap, passt! Super! Des nenn i moi fix  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Jetzt hab ich mich so gefreut, dass das Hope Hoops Hinterrad grad noch angekommen ist. Und dann hab ich Voidepp statt dem Hope Pro 2 Evo X-12 Umrüstkit den für die Hope Pro 2 bestellt. 

Also nix für das 2-Laufrad (zum Shutteln) für den Finale-Trip ab morgen....

f*ck!

----------


## FLo33

Aber bei der Milliarde an Adaptern blickt man eh nimma durch. Ich such übrigens grad a neue Felge für ein Laufradl, irgendwelche Vorschläge ausser den inflationären Flow Ex? WTB Frequency Team i35, Sun Inferno 29 und Spank Subrosa Evo sind meine bisherigen Entdeckungen...

----------


## Gonzo0815

Mit Fieber im Bett zu liegen und das neue Bike nicht testen zu können  :Puke:  :Flaming:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Unfähiges DHL...sind die Affen doch tatsächlich zu blöd mir innerhalb von 2 Wochen meine Gabel zu schicken. Praktischerweise direkt vorm Rennen in Maribor.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Wo hast sie leicht hin geschickt?
Hast die alte leicht schon verscherbelt?

----------


## q_FTS_p

Na, die Alte is grad im Einsatz.
Habs zu JL Suspension gschickt. Die haben die eh schnell fertig serviciert, nur am Postweg hats ghapert.

----------


## Radonluigi

Fuß letzten Freitag umgeknickt (zum Glück nur Nebenbandriss) und seit dem nur herrliches Wetter. Dazu die nächste Woche bis auf 2 Tage ab jetzt frei!! Rad fahren wir da sehr schwer... maaan das regt mich wirklich auf

----------


## Red

Hänge schon seit über vier Wochen mit einem Außenbandabriss doof rum.  :Wink:

----------


## FLo33

Hab heute die 2. Wurzelbehnadlung innerhalb von 7 Tagen verpasst bekommen und gleichzeitig die 2. meines Lebens.

Grund: extrem unfähiger bisheriger Zahnarzt! I könnt grad zum Berserker werden  :Flame:  :Wall:  :Cussing:

----------


## noox

Gute Besserung!

----------


## FreeriderVin

Das ich gerade entdecken musste das der einzige Freeride Trail im Umkreis von 15Km unfahrbar geworden ist. Mann, wieso muss den die Stadt ausgerechnet hier kreuz und quer tiefe Löcher und Spalten ausheben und Schutthaufen daneben auftürmen  :Evil: 
Zum Kotzen! Ich hab kein Bock auf den engen, von Spinnen bevölkerten, matschigen Trail mit der dummen Steilpassage  :Mad:

----------


## georg

Was mich ankotzt: Die neue Weltordnung

Jeder der Internet daheim hat ist ein raubkopiermörderischer Pirat.
Jeder der Kinder hat ist ein Pädophiler.
Jeder der eine eigene Meinung hat ist ein Terrorist.
Jeder Bürger wählt bei jeder Wahl genau die Leute die uns obiges eintrichtern.

----------


## FLo33

Ich kotz mit

----------


## faster

Nur heute (gestern)? Ich meine, wenn ich jetzt Deutsche Bahn schreibe, müsste ich das prinzipiell jeden Tag schreiben ^^

----------


## fritzchris

Das ich schon seit 4 Wochen auf meinen Rahmen warte und es wahrscheinlich noch um einiges länger dauert, da er auf dem Versand zum Händler irgendwo verschwunden ist...

----------


## firsttime

Dass man sich beim Arzt ja dann mal den Arsch abwartet - das hat mich heute echt ein bisschen rasend gemacht, ewige warterei für 1min drinnen sein.

----------


## hetorider

Leute die meinen ein Kfz- Kennzeichen zu klauen ist lustig... nicht für den der dann dumm dasteht und dann auch die Kosten tragen darf für neue Schilder...

----------


## georg

Personen die bei Ihrem Motorrad einen Sommerputz inkl. Ölwechsel auf offener Straße machen, und nach dem viel zu freundlichen Hinweis, dass man dies doch bitte am eigenen Gund und Boden oder bei einer Tankstelle machen sollte, ein paar Meter weiterziehen und den Dreck durch den Zaun in einen Garten rinnen lassen.
Leute gibts..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Fore Head Slap:

----------


## terrorkitty

schon seit über einem Monat auf einen neuen handgefertigten Laufradsatz zu warten,
weil die Firma Spank anscheinend Lieferprobleme hat laut dem Laufradbauer!!!
Hope Pro2 Naben mit Sapim CX-Ray Speichen, Spank Oozy Trail 295 Felge vorne und
Spank Subrosa 30 Al hinten.
Bin schon gespannt ob der hält!

----------


## georg

Warum sollte der nicht halten? Seh da nix zweifelhaftes.

----------


## terrorkitty

Weil ich mit Ausrüstung 100kg wiege, mein Fahrstil manchmal sehr direkt und brutal ist mit dem hardtail. Meine letzte DT-Swiss Felge am Hinterrad hatte 540Gramm und war nach einem Jahr unbrauchbar.
Aber ich habe keine Erfahrung mit den Spank Felgen und lass mich überraschen!
Außerdem finde ich die Oozy schon extrem leicht!

----------


## speci1988

Mich kotzt an,dass ich heute nach Hause komme und feststellen muss, dass mir zwei Räder geklaut wurden !!!! :Mad:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Geh schleich di...
Hast die Rahmennummern notiert?

----------


## speci1988

Ja vom Giant !Habesie den Polizisten  durchgegeben

----------

